# Clothing/Fashion Confession



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

The other boards have them, but this board got neglected...and as one of the resident fashionistas, I won't stand for it.  

So...uh, what say you?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2007)

I confess that I have WAY too many clothes and do not "purge" my closet every 12 months like someone suggested.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

I still have... and still wear
























leg warmers. 

In the dead of winter, there's nothing else that keeps my legs warm enough in bed, and there's nothing better for keeping snow out of your boots. And I still have my favorite multi-striped pair from circa 1982.​


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

IC that I will not, under any circumstances leave the house without a bra. No sirree, I will not risk the chance of putting some ones eye out...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 10, 2007)

Teeheeeeeeeeee


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 10, 2007)

I have shoes in boxes on the top shelves in my closet...












that have never been worn, will probably never see the light of day, and I am okay with that.


----------



## elle camino (May 10, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I will not, under any circumstances leave the house without a bra.



oh HELL no.
ugh.
just the idea of it makes me shudder.
and it's not JUST a looks thing, although unless your boobs are tiny, they'll always look better in a bra.
it's a comfort thing. i couldn't stand to have them all moving around willy nilly all day long. i like them hoisted, locked, and loaded.


----------



## Trisha (May 10, 2007)

I confess that I bought some new undies a couple of weeks ago, found that I didn't like the fit, so I've been wearing them backwards (u suggestion I read here on this very board some time ago). I love it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh HELL no.
> ugh.
> just the idea of it makes me shudder.
> and it's not JUST a looks thing, although unless your boobs are tiny, they'll always look better in a bra.
> it's a comfort thing. i couldn't stand to have them all moving around willy nilly all day long. i like them hoisted, locked, and loaded.



I so feel you on that - especially in the warmer months when I'm sweaty and stuff...I need them to be lifted, well...as much as possible.


----------



## rainyday (May 10, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> I have shoes in boxes on the top shelves in my closet...



Ditto the shoes. Ditto not leaving the house without a bra. Going out with them tucked in my waistband is just not a good look.


----------



## alienlanes (May 11, 2007)

IC that as a horribly pretentious college freshman I used to wear a black cashmere mock-turtleneck under a green flannel lumberjack shirt. I'm still not sure whether this was totally ridiculous or the coolest outfit ever.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 11, 2007)

I too have way too many clothes & don't get rid of stuff I am purging some stuff I can live without that don't fit anymore but sill have tons that fit left. And I keep on buing more cuz I have a serious addiction to wideleg, flared & bellbottom type pants. I still have some stuff from the 70's that no long fit as they're from my skinny days & I still keep them cuz they are worth something now & have memories to them. I still have my plus size bellbottom pants & jeans even thos I've outgrown them, cuz I know I will never find any pants like them in the plus sizes ever again. I still have my leg warmers. They're great in cole weather...


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I will not, under any circumstances leave the house without a bra. No sirree, I will not risk the chance of putting some ones eye out...



I usually go braless when walking my dog or doing laundry. I'm not that busty and I wear a really, really baggy shirt. Poking eyes out be damned! I want to be comfortable.

I also wear mismatching socks way too often. I just don't care!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 11, 2007)

IC that ordering shoes in the wrong size sucks. Especially when they are so very cute.


----------



## Esme (May 11, 2007)

I have two pair of yoga pants that get worn frequently... though I rarely do yoga.  










They're just sooooo comfy... I can't help myself!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

I get lazy wearing a bra on the weekends & around house...dun' wanna. But then I get paranoid about droopage, so I keep it on. I don't think bras prevent droopage, though. Just keep you from seeing it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I still have... and still wear
> leg warmers.



I'm not gonna be forgettin this one :batting:


----------



## Butterbelly (May 11, 2007)

IC that there have been many nights I have fallen asleep in my bra and never noticed.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 11, 2007)

I never wear a bra or underwear unless I have to - same goes for shoes. Torture devices all.

Right no I am a "B" cup I figure eventually I will be a "B
-long"


----------



## BBWTexan (May 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> I have two pair of yoga pants that get worn frequently... though I rarely do yoga.




I wear them as well. I figure just the act of wearing them is a step in the right direction.

Same thing goes for drinking Propel. Drinking 'Fitness Water' is pretty much the same as actually doing the physical fitness, in my opinion.


----------



## Brenda (May 12, 2007)

IC I was given the most adorable dress in one size too small and I am thinking it may be worth going on a diet to wear


----------



## Suze (May 12, 2007)

I spend waaay to much on handbags, scarfs, shoes and other accessorizes.

Mostly because i hate dressing rooms.


----------



## Frankie (May 12, 2007)

This isn't clothing related, but . . . I confess I'm obsessed with Biore nose pore strips and will slap one on anyone who'll let me. I have a strange fascination with what can be yanked out of people's pores. I wish the strips didn't have to be so expensive.


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

I love shoes with height, heels and wedges, and platforms.
I own stripper shoes, and hooker boots...but I always wear converse or flats whenever I go out, because I'm tall. 

Those poor shoes....


----------



## Ivy (May 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh HELL no.
> ugh.
> just the idea of it makes me shudder.
> and it's not JUST a looks thing, although unless your boobs are tiny, they'll always look better in a bra.
> it's a comfort thing. i couldn't stand to have them all moving around willy nilly all day long. i like them hoisted, locked, and loaded.



as someone with tiny boobs i have to speak up.

tiny boobs look better in a bra as well. especially a padded one. ha ha.

i won't leave the house without a bra, it looks like i'm flat if i don't wear one!


----------



## Michelle (May 12, 2007)

I confess I buy all kinds of make-up and spend altogether too much money on it and then never wear it. It's just fun to play with.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 12, 2007)

I confess that I am wearing a pair of pants and a baby tee that are too small for me now - and I don't care!  Though its not something I'd wear out of the house 

And I'm with you all on the bra thing - I don't go out without a bra.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I still have... and still wear
> 
> leg warmers.


 
By leg warmers, are we talking those thick knitted stocking-like things that have been staples in the goth/punk/"freak" fashions to some extent or another in the past couple decades or so?

Oh, for a C... IC that, having recently replaced my work pants with a more dressy than I usually wear style, I now understand what they mean when they say expensive dress-pants actually are more comfortable than jeans.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 13, 2007)

When I'm at home, I go braless. I schlep around the house in pj's or a ladies house coat robe. I wear regular clothes and a bra when I go out anywhere tho lol. I have to wear a bra when I go out cuz of too much hanging chest lol.

I recently got a clear strap bra from Roamans. I am a 48 B & it fits good in that size. Except the cups are a little too big. Probably cuz they are padded. They don't have A cups I don't think. LOL. Is there anyway to get it to fit better? I thought about sewing in the cups a bit to make them a bit smaller but I dunno if that would goof it up...


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 13, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> By leg warmers, are we talking those thick knitted stocking-like things that have been staples in the goth/punk/"freak" fashions to some extent or another in the past couple decades or so?



These things:

(See movies "Footloose", or "Flashdance")













Still available, too - so I'm feeling VERY fashion-forward.


----------



## ripley (May 13, 2007)

I confess I love that magical window with teeshirts when they are too thin and ratty looking to wear in public, but they are the softest, loveliest things to sleep in.... It never lasts long enough though, till they're too holey for even that.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 13, 2007)

IC that my Mother and I went on a lovely shopping trip today --got a ton of stuff at Ashley Stewart. It's such a fun time shopping with my Mother; she's so jazzy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 14, 2007)

I have a new pair of boots that I can _only _get on by using a 'sleeve' made out of a plastic bag. The inside of boot is untreated leather (aka unsmooth and damn near velcro-like to bare skin or socks) and my chubby foot won't bend enough to easily slip through the narrow ankle/heel part of the boot. So - I have to put my foot into a plastic bag with the bottom cut open, then put it (and my foot) in the boot. A gentle tug, and my foot (plus the bag) slip easily into the boot and my heel is nicely in place. I then tug at and wiggle the bag out of the boot, up my leg and then slip it over and off the boot. Ta-da... boots are on. 

This necessity would prevent most people from keeping or owning these boots. 





Not me. I'll happily go to extremes for great boots.


----------



## Tad (May 14, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess I love that magical window with teeshirts when they are too thin and ratty looking to wear in public, but they are the softest, loveliest things to sleep in.... It never lasts long enough though, till they're too holey for even that.



YES!!!!

Although really cheap t-shirts never get that good. But yah, a good cotton t-shirt just as they are getting ratty, mmmm, the best.

-Ed


----------



## BeaBea (May 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> This necessity would prevent most people from keeping or owning these boots.
> Not me. I'll happily go to extremes for great boots.



I love boots! They're totally worth the hassle. Any chance of a picture of your new treasures...?

Tracey xx


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> These things:
> 
> (See movies "Footloose", or "Flashdance")
> 
> ...


 
Hmm... *shrugs* I see far less to have against this than many current fashions. Now... that girl's ass is showing...


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I love boots! They're totally worth the hassle. Any chance of a picture of your new treasures...?
> 
> Tracey xx



They're Frye boots - with an almost 3" heel, and they're the only thing I can wear with a heel that high. Definitely for more casual leggings or jeans-type wear (though I can see them with a skirt or dress of the right style too) I love them, and they're incredibly comfortable...

They're hard to find now, but I found them somewhere for $130... retail is $265!


----------



## BeaBea (May 15, 2007)

Samantha, I LOVE them  

 I'm suffering major boot envy. Not that I could get them on my feet, or walk in them if I had them, but lets not bother with trifling details and instead, look again at the gorgeous boots!!

Tracey xx


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2007)

my favorite pink striped dress has a giant stain that won't come out. I'm plotting on wearing it backwards if possible.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

what fabric is it made from, Toodles? have you tried a stain stick?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're Frye boots - with an almost 3" heel, and they're the only thing I can wear with a heel that high. Definitely for more casual leggings or jeans-type wear (though I can see them with a skirt or dress of the right style too) I love them, and they're incredibly comfortable...
> 
> They're hard to find now, but I found them somewhere for $130... retail is $265!


 
Looks like a modern take on old-style "cowboy" boots. I like how the toe is curved up... That could cause serious discomfort when standing for a while, but it's a major boon when walking, promoting the natural rolling motion your foot should take with each step; same reason I always buy cross-trainers.


----------



## Brenda (May 16, 2007)

IC I am going to the Coach outlet tomorrow, not sure if I will be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 16, 2007)

Brenda said:


> IC I am going to the Coach outlet tomorrow, not sure if I will be able to sleep tonight!



Okay, so you know I'm going to need reviews on what you purchased!  

Thanks.


----------



## kr7 (May 19, 2007)

IC: I own a pair of super cute and sexy wedge sandals that turn my feet into a bloody pulp every single time I wear them for any activity other than sitting down. I have to carefully plan any day I intend to wear them, to make sure I don't walk around in them. LOL! Needless to say, these are the only shoes that make my legs look awesome. Oh, and they look super comfy too (go figure).


----------



## BeaBea (May 20, 2007)

IC: I have shoes I've only ever worn in bed. What can I say, some boys have a thing for shoes too 

Tracey xx


----------



## Carol W. (May 21, 2007)

I confess that in the past year or so I have parted with most of my goth wardrobe. Gone now are capes and robes, Morticia dresses, skirts and tops. It was SO hard to make the decision to let these things go; however, I no longer have any chance to wear them, and it was just too painful to open the closet door and see these lovely things that weren't getting any use. I can no longer stride along in a cape or robe; and without any black shoes/slippers/boots/socks the other things just looked.....well, lame. Hopefully the people who ended up with these garments will enjoy and use them as I no longer can. 

Still with me are my gothic jewelry collection and accessories, (fan, parasol, gloves, velvet purse, etc.) as well as plenty of long black dresses and jumpers, tops and one skirt. Also I confess I still have my goth heart and soul! Despite my changed body and circumstances, I can never be parted from these.....


----------



## MissToodles (May 21, 2007)

I've purchased several maternity shirts lately. I find I can go a size down (as to emphasize my bustline) but still have plenty of tummy room. It's not like anyone goes around checking shirt tags or anything...


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 24, 2007)

I confess I am filled with vague and unwieldy clothes lust right now--it's not that I'm craving a specific thing, but I want...piles of things, piles of possibilities. Pretty dresses and comfy things and colorful things and new things... I hate summer, I hate summer in Chicago, I hate sweating my humid way through this stinky city in pretty clothes, so this isn't exactly a summer urge, but it's not totally unrelated to the fact that I love this season (spring) that's here/leaving right now. Pretty little bathing suits, cover-ups, shorts that don't chafe but also don't bunch up like diapers, lovely off the shoulder things, hair ribbons, pocketbooks....whee!

I shall endeavor first in this situation to clean out my closet--always a good idea. Makes room for new stuff, reminds me what I forgot about, reins in the lust, so I don't end up with a pile of things I never wear. I always (paradoxically) get more content with a freshly cleaned-out closet, everything in it mended, my size, ready to wear, no clunkers, all nicely organized. So delish. Golly, I love clothes sometimes.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 24, 2007)

IC to wanting daisy dukes. Yes, I do. I would never wear them out...I just wanna see what my ass would look like in them. *sheepish*


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 24, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC to wanting daisy dukes. Yes, I do. I would never wear them out...I just wanna see what my ass would look like in them. *sheepish*



I actually used to have a pair and they were HAWT! Unfortunately...well no, actually, fortunately I grew out of them. Gives me a reason to buy another pair.


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (May 26, 2007)

I'm quite glad I wear a suit at work, because it means I effectively don't have to dress myself, and make fashion errors. A girl stole/didn't-give-back my tie last night in Rock World, which was gutting, because it was the same material as the shirt, so irreplaceable.

I never wear a bra around the house.


----------



## Esme (May 26, 2007)

IC that I just got the cutest black & white/graphic print Kimono style dress at Marshall's of all places.

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 26, 2007)

IC that I went to Lane Bryant and spent my real women dollars...I'm a happy lady. 

Oh and I also confess that I'll be going back because I want some new sandals....and the semi anual sale starts soon.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 26, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I just got the cutest black & white/graphic print Kimono style dress at Marshall's of all places.
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Post pics, woman! I know you look fabu in it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 5, 2007)

IC that this coming weekend I am going to do some major shopping. I also confess that I will probably be so pumped about it that I won't be able to sleep the night before. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I confess I buy all kinds of make-up and spend altogether too much money on it and then never wear it. It's just fun to play with.



I do that too. My day to day, i am makeup-less but have a HUGE collection of it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2007)

I confess.. I am a clothes whore now. Since i cant buy a ton of new stuff, I am in the midst of designing and sewing myself a new mini-wardrobe. I have one dress made and have some other stuff cut out waiting to be sewn. 2-3 new swimsuits/tankinis are in the mix there too


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 5, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I confess.. I am a clothes whore now. Since i cant buy a ton of new stuff, I am in the midst of designing and sewing myself a new mini-wardrobe. I have one dress made and have some other stuff cut out waiting to be sewn. 2-3 new swimsuits/tankinis are in the mix there too



IC I'm jealous that you can sew yourself a new wardrobe. I really want a sewing machine, but can't bring myself to buy one because I don't know how to sew.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 5, 2007)

I confess that after 43 years, I just now bought my first thong. :blush: Not uncomfortable like I thought they would be. In fact, I confess that I now need more!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 7, 2007)

IC that there is a gorgeous gorgeous handbag that I am lemming...I'm hoping that magically it will appear in my closet.

::le sigh::


----------



## chickadee (Jun 10, 2007)

I have too much jewelry. I just love my accessories...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 11, 2007)

Me too! I used to not wear much jewelry when I first became fat thinking it wouldn't make me look any better. But yrs ago I became a jewelry nut & adore it now. I hate having to jury rig jewely like adding chain links or necklace extenders to necklaces to make them fit or having to by 2 sets of a beaded bracelet to take them apart & put them together rebeading them so they will fit my big wrists...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2007)

My confession is that, even though now that I've graduated I'm unemployed, I've spent quite a bit of my grad money on new clothes (I need them, but that's beside the point). 

I started at Holy Clothing:
View attachment redholyclothingdress.jpg

View attachment greenholyclothingdress.jpg

View attachment silverholyclothingdress.jpg


Then, I moved to our very own Monique's Big Girl Gear for a silver mesh shirt to go over the silver Holy Clothing dress (in case I wanted to wear it to work - in case I'm ever employed). At least, I'm going to try it with that - and if it doesn't work for whatever reason, I'll just wear it over my black slinky tank. I have to say - Monique is the best at Customer Service that I have ever seen. She's just amazing. Here's the top:

View attachment silvermeshtop.jpg


Then (I know, Mo, I'm a traitor - lol) I went to Big on Batik for a smock top I'd heard a lot about (in the white jersey material). I plan on getting a similar top from Monique when she gets them in. 

View attachment whitesmocktop.JPG


More purchases in next post...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2007)

From Woman Within (used to be Lane Bryant Catalog), I got:

Sleeveless tunic in *white*:
View attachment ww1.jpg


Smocked square-neck trapeze tunic in *capri blue*:
View attachment ww2.jpg


7-Day Knit Skirt (3 of them, actually) in *rose, sand, and black*:
View attachment ww3.jpg


Babydoll Tunic (two of them) in *rose and red*: 
View attachment ww4.jpg


Oh yeah, and a red bathrobe, but you guys know what those look like.  

I saved $40, too, thanks to a $20 off a $60 purchase coupon (I placed two separate orders so as to get the $20 discount twice. ), so I'm only feeling _partially_ guilty. I got all this for a little over $100, including shipping.

Okay, I think I need to be done shopping for now. Well, other than trying to find some cheap, cute, white summer sandals.


----------



## PattiGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Ginny, you have great taste!  I bought that same silver dress yesterday from Holy Clothing, along with another silver sundress that's a different style. It's my first time ordering from them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wearing this dress... makes me feel pretty. 
Hunting down the source after the Ebay seller tanks... makes me feel great. 
Buying one in every color.... _fanfuckingtastic_.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

...as soon as I set foot inside my house I get my kit off IMMEDIATLY and put on some comfy PJ bottoms/loungy type trousers and a casual vest top. NO undies for me at home (unless guests are due!) my knockers may well 'unperk' and resemble 'Spaniels Ears' but hey ho I WILL be comfy!

CeCe xx


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wearing this dress... makes me feel pretty.
> Hunting down the source after the Ebay seller tanks... makes me feel great.
> Buying one in every color.... _fanfuckingtastic_.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress - is it from Holy Clothing?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

chickadee said:


> I have too much jewelry. I just love my accessories...



...you and me both, I ADORE big unusual necklaces, chunky bangles and I have a real love of semi-precious stones in BIG rings!

CeCe xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2007)

Heheh...I bought that LB blue smocky top that someone else (I think Soupy) looks so cute in. I swear I thought I was gettin a size 30, but it's just a regular ol LB size 26/28. And oh is it...not Enough. Might qualify as recreational clothing. Actually, it'd be great with a bathing suit, which is maybe more what it's for (?), but...I dunno. Esp w/ my narrow shoulders...hmm. Pardon me while I do the should-I-return-it? dance aloud.

ETA: the smocking is just not...enthusiastic enough, you know? To hold all in?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 13, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress - is it from Holy Clothing?



I thought it was H.C. too, but it's not. The ebay seller was dressdevine, and they seem to have tanked at the moment, though I heard from them recently and they say they'll "be in touch", so we'll see!


----------



## Brenda (Jun 13, 2007)

Though I told myself no new clothes for a while... yesterday I bought two skirts, two tops, a jacket and a pair of pants. Well it was on sale.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

IC that I got a Brazilian and I'm feeling really sexy. :kiss2:


----------



## Esme (Jun 13, 2007)

IC that I'm on new clothing hiatus for now. I don't spend too much money on summer duds because I'm off work and, quite frankly, my summer wear usually consists of demin or khaki shorts and tee shirts. Those don't seem to go out of style. 

I'd rather spend my summer money on things like plane tickets.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm on new clothing hiatus for now. I don't spend too much money on summer duds because I'm off work and, quite frankly, my summer wear usually consists of demin or khaki shorts and tee shirts. Those don't seem to go out of style.
> 
> I'd rather spend my summer money on things like plane tickets.



I hear ya! Babe and I will be doing hella traveling this summer as well as keeping busy with other fun things in the city --all of which require money. 

I play it smart and catch sales and I also started shopping for spring/summer wear back in January...so I'm good.


----------



## Esme (Jun 13, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I play it smart and catch sales and I also started shopping for spring/summer wear back in January...so I'm good.



I do the same thing! LOL

In my family I'm known as the $4.99 sweater shopper... as in, I find bargains like no one else. Got my mom three sweaters this year that were under five bucks when I got them at the end of the season.

I like shopping, but I LOVE bargains!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 13, 2007)

I confess that I am a total Thrift Store hound. I LOVE finding awesome clothing that fit me there. I've got this one thrift shop about two minutes away from me and they get new clothing in everyday. I've found quite a few bargins there including this Lane Bryants stretchy lace blouse practically brand new for only $8.00!







I'm waiting for one particular sleeveless blouse to go down in price. It is pretty, but I think it's a bit too pricey. This shop has a 50% off sale on a particular colored tag every week. (All clothing has certain colored tags on them) I sure hope Yellow is the color of choice come Monday as that blouse is a yellow tag and will be mine if I can get to it fast enough.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I confess that I am a total Thrift Store hound. I LOVE finding awesome clothing that fit me there. I've got this one thrift shop about two minutes away from me and they get new clothing in everyday. I've found quite a few bargins there including this Lane Bryants stretchy lace blouse practically brand new for only $8.00!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cute top! And I can't wait to see pics of that sleeveless blouse!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Nataya isn't doing a plus-size line anymore. This would bum me out severely.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 17, 2007)

When does Project Runway begin again? It seems like it's about that time. I still don't have cable or satellite and will run a few days behind as I have to download episodes from iTunes, but damn it, I'm ready!

(Yes, I know I could google or go to bravo.com... )


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was considering the same thing. I figured, "I'm sure they will fit." I havent bought any yet but I may thanks to your post  




MissToodles said:


> I've purchased several maternity shirts lately. I find I can go a size down (as to emphasize my bustline) but still have plenty of tummy room. It's not like anyone goes around checking shirt tags or anything...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 23, 2007)

So, like I knew I would - I bought this. Ordered way back then, and it just arrived now (?). 

oh
my
god

Is that a gorgeous dress. It's stretch polyester jersey - which I normally stay away from because I prefer natural fabrics. But... it's stunning. A high quality polyester, so it doesn't feel like it's crawling on me. And the cut... stunning. Somewhere between a natural waist and empire, the only part that's truly fitted on the dress is probably supposed to position lower than on my fat bod *shrug*. Below that, the skirt if extremely roomy. Lovely tea length. 

And even nicer - the way the arm/shoulder part is made, it can be worn on or off the shoulder. I rather prefer it off, which works nicely because I'm betting the straps will tend to fall off my more rounded shoulders. 

There's a gorgeous full skirt netting overlay which is embroidered with white flowers festooned with sequins and beads. And, what I didn't realize, some light crinoline-type stuff under the inside of the hem, giving it that full-on-50s-skirt-retro-Sandra-Dee look. 

To be sure, $178 is not an inconsiderable price... but, rather to be expected from Nordies. Even the shipping on this was first-class. It came in a plastic garment bag on a hanger that's attached to the inside of the box. Inventive. 

All in all....:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, Sam it's extremely cute. Dresses like those are the purely shallow reason I would be happy at a size 24.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 23, 2007)

My hair is the shortest I ever had in my life. It's a very strange but free feeling. My mom's hairdresser is an excellent stylist (she's been going to her for 20 years!) and the hair is just so damn cool. It's one of those purposely mussed up 'dos and I'm digging it! Although I did freak out when a razor was used throughout my hair.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> So, like I knew I would - I bought this. Ordered way back then, and it just arrived now (?).



Sam! That dress is just absolutely to die for! Wow, wow, wow! You must model it for us.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 24, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Sam! That dress is just absolutely to die for! Wow, wow, wow! You must model it for us.



It's _that _good.... I have to, lol. This is without any so-called 'foundation garments', so I'm pretty over-the-moon about how it's gonna look with, for instance, the corset dress underneath. _Mrowr_. I may ask myself out on a date.


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

You are gorgeous, Sammie! And the dress is pretty too.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2007)

That is soooo cute. Love the beads - and I'm going to need a close-up on the sandals - are they ankle straps?? Adorable!

Tracey xx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 24, 2007)

They are ankle straps (I'm mad that I led with my fat ankle [the one that broke] in the pics tho! *curses*). The shoes didn't start out that way - they initially had an icky elastic strap across the foot... I cut that off and added ankle straps that tie in the back . 

What I really wanted was to show this dress with a black peep-toe heel. But... darn the luck! I don't happen to have any... so a-shopping I must go!

(note the fabulous circa-1972 kitchen floor )


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 24, 2007)

Just noticed an intruder during my 'fashion shoot' lol


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 24, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> My hair is the shortest I ever had in my life. It's a very strange but free feeling. My mom's hairdresser is an excellent stylist (she's been going to her for 20 years!) and the hair is just so damn cool. It's one of those purposely mussed up 'dos and I'm digging it! Although I did freak out when a razor was used throughout my hair.



Plspostpix? Would love to see your new hair, Miss Toodles! I've been thinking of a change. I need a summer 'do. My hair is so long...it's too darn hot!
Thx!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 24, 2007)

Love the dress, Sammy--thanks so much for modeling it! Just byooful. Great to see it in situ. BTW, it cracks me up -- you are the QUEEN of customization (i.e., adding ankle straps). Good for you. 

Toodles...I'd love to see the hair!


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

That dress is amazing!! Worth every penny you paid for it.You look smashing in it and it *absolutely* calls for some sort of fun summer outing.Somehow I picture going for ice cream sodas and afterwards cavorting near a fountain.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 24, 2007)

IC I envy hour glasses like Sammie. (Getting more pear-shaped as I age.) Nothing looks hotter than an hour glass in a dress.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 24, 2007)

You look Fab, Sam!!!! And I think kitty concurs!


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

My confession: I still wear scrunchies in my hair at home. *hangs head in shame* I know, I know, Cyndi Lauper called and wants them back, but she can't have them. They're so much more gentle on my fine hair that I refuse to give up my last few!:blush:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 24, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> That is soooo cute. Love the beads - and I'm going to need a close-up on the sandals - are they ankle straps?? Adorable!
> 
> Tracey xx



...ere *whispers* take a drawing of that frock!!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 24, 2007)

Esme said:


> My confession: I still wear scrunchies in my hair at home. *hangs head in shame* I know, I know, Cyndi Lauper called and wants them back, but she can't have them. They're so much more gentle on my fine hair that I refuse to give up my last few!:blush:




..........OMbleedinGAWD, so them folk in the uniforms that sit outside my house are the fashion police???!! 

I have been scrunchy-ing my hair up with alarming regularity if I cannot find any other means in which to harness it into some sort of order on my noggin.

FFS tomorrow I wear a hat.

Shameful.

CeCe xx


----------



## Mini (Jun 25, 2007)

I confess that I love sunglasses more than words can say. I wear them indoors and out. There used to be some shyness attached to it, but not so much anymore. Now it's just 'cause they're badass.

/10 pairs and counting
// Wants one for every day of the year
/// Eventually


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2007)

Arrhythmia, that was a fabulous deal! And you are so very pretty. 


SamanthaNY said:


> It's _that _good.... I have to, lol. This is without any so-called 'foundation garments', so I'm pretty over-the-moon about how it's gonna look with, for instance, the corset dress underneath. _Mrowr_. I may ask myself out on a date.


Sammie, you look so put together. Beautiful dress, shoes and necklace. One of these days I wanna see your face.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone likes Fashion Bug clothing? I think some of them are nice apperals. I think the prices there aren't too bad, no I'm not a female. My friend is a large women so she shopped there last week for new pants and some stuff.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Plspostpix? Would love to see your new hair, Miss Toodles! I've been thinking of a change. I need a summer 'do. My hair is so long...it's too darn hot!
> Thx!



I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning



Cute hair...and LB top.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning



You are so cute. I wish I could successfully wear my hair like that, but when it's that short it turns into a major fro.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 25, 2007)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> I'm wondering if anyone likes Fashion Bug clothing? I think some of them are nice apperals. I think the prices there aren't too bad, no I'm not a female. My friend is a large women so she shopped there last week for new pants and some stuff.



I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEE Fashion Bug. Love them.

I even love them more than lB. There clothes are inexpensive, they have hot styles and I can get an whole outfit for the cost of one top at LB.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning


Love it, Miss Toodles! You look great. The cut is very flattering and looks so cool for summer. I'm getting closer to the big "chop" so it helps to get ideas. Thanks for posting pix!

And very cute LB top! Looks great on you!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

I am off for 'the chop' on saturday morning - have a wedding in the afternoon, so fingers crossed I am not going and looking like a newly chopped knobhead?

ho hum!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning



LOVIN that 'do' .. I have a very outgrown almost shoulder length 'bob' at the moment .. I am thinking I may go for a 'choppy' bob with plenty of flicks and a long fringe OR for an inverted V type of bob (the back is alot shorter than the sides..).


Need to have a look at pics for some inspiration ...oh, and I bloody lurve your specs!


Beautiful chick - good for u!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 25, 2007)

I went to fashion bug earlier for some much needed retail therapy and I helped a sister out.

She was maybe a 18/20 and she was DROWNING herself in a 26/28. She was trying on a shirt and asked if it looked good on her and I was like..if it was 2 sizes smaller it would look good.

Anyways, I proceeded to talk to her about when you buy stuff big to hide the parts you don't like..you end up accentuating them instead of hiding them..so she was like..don't move..lol and proceeded to try on several different tops..I finally convinced her to try on her size..and I told her she looked amazing and even the sales girls commented on it.

She thanked me..I told her she was welcome and that I was glad to help..since I was just some random fat girl in Fashion Bug..LOL

It was a good shopping trip..I'll post pics tomorrow..LOL


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I went to fashion bug earlier for some much needed retail therapy and I helped a sister out.
> 
> She was maybe a 18/20 and she was DROWNING herself in a 26/28. She was trying on a shirt and asked if it looked good on her and I was like..if it was 2 sizes smaller it would look good.
> 
> ...



That same thing happened to me earlier in the year...I helped a woman at LB. 

Good for you, Misty! Nothing like helping another fat girl look her best!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 25, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That same thing happened to me earlier in the year...I helped a woman at LB.
> 
> Good for you, Misty! Nothing like helping another fat girl look her best!



Thanks..it made me want to work there...since I would be the biggest person there..but I'd never bring home a check..LOL


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 26, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I went to fashion bug earlier for some much needed retail therapy and I helped a sister out.
> 
> She was maybe a 18/20 and she was DROWNING herself in a 26/28. She was trying on a shirt and asked if it looked good on her and I was like..if it was 2 sizes smaller it would look good.
> 
> ...



We all need a helpful Misty or Ash don't we when we are out shopping.. I know what I like and what suits me best but a.n.others 2penneths worth is great when POSITIVE and HELPFUL. I have bought some styles and colours I certainly wouldn't have done normally because of others suggestions. 

Good on ya girls!

CeCe xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 26, 2007)

Love the haircut, Toodles!! Looks great on you.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 26, 2007)

Yay for Ash and Misty

Its the Dims Fat Fashionista Outreach programme! You do such good work!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 26, 2007)

RE: Scrunchies. 

I still wear them all the time. I have long fine hair (lots of strands, they are just very fine and flyaway), so I need something gentle to wrangle them with. Ponytail elastics, even the "no metal" ones tend to tangle in my hair. So, scrunchies it is. 

I usually wear them at home, especially at night when I'm sleeping, but if I don't want to mess around with putting my hair up in a bun, and I'm not wearing it down, I'll just put it in a ponytail or braid (or gasp! more fashion confessions... *two* ponytails or braids) and hold the top with a big scrunchie.

I even make them out of sewing scraps so I have plenty of them. Heh!

Tracy


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 26, 2007)

I confess that I have not dressed sexy in so long or bought sexy clothes in so long that I have no clue whats in style...yall know that sauve commercial where they say 89% of moms let themselves go after having a child...I am one of those women. If anyone has any fashion advice...*whispers* call me


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> I confess that I have not dressed sexy in so long or bought sexy clothes in so long that I have no clue whats in style...yall know that sauve commercial where they say 89% of moms let themselves go after having a child...I am one of those women. If anyone has any fashion advice...*whispers* call me



Take a look online at some plus size stores (LB, Fashion Bug, Avenue)...that will give you an idea of what's in style. I don't know how you would describe you personal style, but it helps to sort of have an idea of what you want; it makes looking for things easier...otherwise, just keep an open mind about fashion. Some things look awful on the hanger, but when tried on, look fabu!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

missaf said:


> IC I should have bid on Moonie's Sanctuary dress when I had the chance... Now I have somewhere to wear it to look girlie! :doh: Even more, HE was the one that suggested I wear a dress just like it!



That's okay...you can always find another gorgeous frock to wrap yourself in.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2007)

missaf said:


> I'm so not a shopper, though, so if you see something like it, think of me



Will do...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2007)

I too wear scrunchies. They're the only thing that can hold my hair up without tangling and pulling. I get the skinniest scrunchies i can find but i wear them daily when i want to wear a bun or ponytail


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. My hair was so damaged and processed, cutting it short was the best move my stylist made. It does curl up a bit (I have naturally wavy hair) in a kewpie doll fashion. Trust me, in ths humidity and heat, I appreciate not having long, long hair down the nape of my neck. I feel free.


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2007)

missaf said:


> I'm so not a shopper, though, so if you see something like it, think of me



You said he suggested it.....tell him its time to pony up, and go shopping with you. His job is to find things that he thinks you'd look good in, and your job is to just try them on, no matter what you think.

Cause then, the shopping isn't all about you, and it will probably* be a lot less painful.

*YMMV, but it works for my wife, who is another 'not a shopper' to some very high degree.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I can't really capture a decent photo of it. It looks messy but here are few. I didn't style it this morning



Adorable! I hope I'm not the only one whose fingers are itching to reach through the screen and muss with it *L* In other words, I think it looks really great on you.

-Ed


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Thanks everyone. My hair was so damaged and processed, cutting it short was the best move my stylist made. It does curl up a bit (I have naturally wavy hair) in a kewpie doll fashion. Trust me, in ths humidity and heat, I appreciate not having long, long hair down the nape of my neck. I feel free.



That haircut really does suit you  it's really cute


----------



## Tad (Jun 28, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> I confess that I have not dressed sexy in so long or bought sexy clothes in so long that I have no clue whats in style...yall know that sauve commercial where they say 89% of moms let themselves go after having a child...I am one of those women.



Lisa;

I hate, _loathe_, and detest that phrase "let herself go." Implicit in it is that people should be primarily judged by how hard people are competing in the fashion olympics.

I'd accept "My priorities haven't been on how I package myself." And frankly, I think that is pretty normal when you have young kids. They take a ton of time and energy, they don't care what you look like, and you aren't going to have many opportunities to go places swank and elegant anyway.

So now you are ready to put some time and effort back into how you package yourself. That is awesome! I'm happy for you, I hope you are happy for yourself too, and that you'll have a lot of fun doing this. But don't be down on yourself for not having made that a priority for the past number of years.

I don't really have any fashion advice, but I would suggest going shopping, and find something that makes you go "Oh, that is so nice, but I couldn't wear that." And buy it, and wear it. It might be awesome on you, it might not, but you probably need to start breaking the habit of shopping defensively (that is to say, buying things because you know they won't look horrible, will wash easily, and won't attract attention). I can't be sure that is what you do, but it is pretty normal amongst mom's of younger kids, cause those have been their priorities with regards to clothes for a while.

Best of luck on rolling out your new image!

Regards;

-Ed
PS. Please let us know how it goes--I'm still trying to coax my wife along this path, so I'd love toknow what does and doesn't work for you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2007)

I confess I love my long hair, and get a decent amount of positive feedback about it. But it's that time of year when it is ALWAYS in a ponytail or a bun and when it snakes loose and lies heavy and sweaty on the back of my neck I'm certain that it would be a good idea to cut it all off.

I really wish I looked better with short hair sometimes. So far my ex and sister have both scared the crap out of me with their hatred of my short haircuts. My sister: "Don't EVER cut your Hair AGAIN!"  

I think I need to find new, fun ways of putting it up and out of my face. The messy nape of the neck ponytail is doing nothing for me.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 28, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I love my long hair, and get a decent amount of positive feedback about it. But it's that time of year when it is ALWAYS in a ponytail or a bun and when it snakes loose and lies heavy and sweaty on the back of my neck I'm certain that it would be a good idea to cut it all off.
> 
> I really wish I looked better with short hair sometimes. So far my ex and sister have both scared the crap out of me with their hatred of my short haircuts. My sister: "Don't EVER cut your Hair AGAIN!"
> 
> I think I need to find new, fun ways of putting it up and out of my face. The messy nape of the neck ponytail is doing nothing for me.



I'm in the same boat, AFG. I look awful with short hair, but can't stand wearing my hair down in hot weather. My hair is pretty much never down in summertime, except for when I'm sleeping. I have a variety of semi-messy "up-do's", which, luckily for us, are quite in vogue right now. My favorite and easiest is to make a low ponytail (hold it with your hand), then twist the length of the ponytail. Pull it up against the back of your head, and about halfway up your head anchor it with a cute barrette, clipped horizontally against your head. Let the remaining hair fall naturally, sort of in a devil-may-care ponytail, but it has more "oomph" to it because it's falling from the width a 3-4" long barrette (vs. a 1" wide ponytail), so it has some volume. It also, because you're taking it up from the nape of your neck, tends to be shorter than just a plain ponytail from the middle of the back of your head. I liked doing this when my hair was straight, and like it now that it's curly, too. 

I just tried to take a photo of the back of my head, and no dice. Damn you, non-orangutan-length arms!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 28, 2007)

I do the same up-do that Carrie just mentioned and it's dressy enough to wear out in the evening as well as great for daytime. Its worth shopping around for a barette that really holds comfortably, especially if you have thick hair like I do.

Oh, and one more thing. If you fall asleep sometime and wake up convinced you have a brain tumour, just check the barettes not digging into your skull before you start dialling the emergency services...

Tracey xx


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 28, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I love my long hair, and get a decent amount of positive feedback about it. But it's that time of year when it is ALWAYS in a ponytail or a bun and when it snakes loose and lies heavy and sweaty on the back of my neck I'm certain that it would be a good idea to cut it all off.
> 
> I really wish I looked better with short hair sometimes. So far my ex and sister have both scared the crap out of me with their hatred of my short haircuts. My sister: "Don't EVER cut your Hair AGAIN!"
> 
> I think I need to find new, fun ways of putting it up and out of my face. The messy nape of the neck ponytail is doing nothing for me.



I don't know how thick your hair is, but have you thought about stuffing in under a hat or baseball cap? I've done this in the summer and it both keeps the hair away from my pretty face and provides a shield from the summer sun.

Also, your hair is long enough for french braid/braids. Have you ever done this?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't know how thick your hair is, but have you thought about stuffing in under a hat or baseball cap? I've done this in the summer and it both keeps the hair away from my pretty face and provides a shield from the summer sun.
> 
> Also, your hair is long enough for french braid/braids. Have you ever done this?



I only own one baseball cap, but I've been jonesing for a Detroit D cap forever. Good idea!

My hair is definitely long enough to braid. I'm not very good at doing it by myself, though. Damn chubby and short arms!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 28, 2007)

How about hairsticks?


----------



## Tad (Jun 28, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I only own one baseball cap, but I've been jonesing for a Detroit D cap forever. Good idea!



Confessing that I have a totally irrational infatuation with gals having a pony tail coming out though the gap in the back of baseball caps. No idea why, but that specific look turns my head reliably. Must have been imprinted on me at an impressionable age or something.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm so bad. I am still in the midst of losing weight and i cant stop buying new clothes! This week alone i have gotten 3 dresses, two tops, a new bra and a pair of jean shorts. I think i'm so addicted to new clothes now that i can actually fit in a 26! I think i need more bras though. All my older ones are way to big anymore in the band size. (i guess its all okay, before this i had only spent maybe $200 on myself in the last 4 years)


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 10, 2007)

edx said:


> Confessing that I have a totally irrational infatuation with gals having a pony tail coming out though the gap in the back of baseball caps. No idea why, but that specific look turns my head reliably. Must have been imprinted on me at an impressionable age or something.



lol cute..amazing how we all have our own personal 'things'...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2007)

Only one choice for what to wear, Missa. 

Ruffled panties.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 11, 2007)

Here ya go. Up to 4X. In black or white. 






And we'd like pictures, please 

But, to be honest - I think you'd look teh hawt in something like this


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

IC that in the summer, I wear clothes that I wouldn't be caught dead in at any other time of year. Not because of heat issues, but just because I am off work and I know I won't be seen. For example, today I'm wearing some black jersey exercise cropped pants and a white tee. No make up. Ponytail. 

If I end up going to the grocery store today (there's a 50/50 chance) I will completely change my outfit before I leave the house!:doh:


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 12, 2007)

I too confess I wear some stuff at home that I don't weaf out. Like at home I live in pj's & ladies house coat robes & loungers etc. I woldn't wear any of that outta the house even tho I keep seeing folks earing pj's out in public lol...


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the above frames, but they cost $315! Wah.


----------



## Red (Jul 13, 2007)

They are divine!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> I too confess I wear some stuff at home that I don't weaf out. Like at home I live in pj's & ladies house coat robes & loungers etc. I woldn't wear any of that outta the house even tho I keep seeing folks earing pj's out in public lol...



 you and me both hun! When I am at home with no plans for visitors I am undressed and straight into my 'sloppy' clothes (PJ bottoms, t-shirts, my fellas t's, jogging bots etc) basically anything that is not restricting and comfy!

Bliss!

:smitten:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

missaf said:


> Just FYI, my order from JMS came today, exactly one month and a day since I ordered from them.
> 
> Horrible, horrible, horrible.



..a bloody month for a delivery..ffs I would have had something to say about that service! Where the items worth the wait?

CeCe xx


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I love the above frames, but they cost $315! Wah.



They are indeed divine .. problem I find with frames like those is my face is just too bloody fat to suit them.

Boooooooooooo

Are you gonna get them or go for a similar pair but cheaper?


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 14, 2007)

missaf said:


> Nope, not worth it. The zipper on my shorts broke today, the first day of wearing them *sigh* Thirty freakin' dollars for a zipper to unthread the second time I unzip it.



 send the bloody things back with a letter of complaint about EVERYTHING. Threaten them with a visit from big men in ski masks and baseball bats - that should do it?

:huh: 

?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay, I've got one.

Why, why, WHY do they think tankinis work better than bikinis on fat girls? Physics would indicate those goddang tankini things roll up like windowshades. And _*they do*_. Bellies: convex. You do the math. Whereas a nice cinchy bikini...stays put.

It is body shame, as ever, that's driving this stupid--and unflattering--design decision, if you ask me. Just tryin to keep skin covered up. And if that's the goal, then a regular one-piece would do the job better than some uncomfortable tankini I'm constantly trying to keep rolled down over my belly.

Holding the flame aloft for good design and sensible co-existence with the laws of physics,
I remain,
etc.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 24, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, I've got one.
> 
> Why, why, WHY do they think tankinis work better than bikinis on fat girls? Physics would indicate those goddang tankini things roll up like windowshades. And _*they do*_. Bellies: convex. You do the math. Whereas a nice cinchy bikini...stays put.
> 
> ...




Hmmm...I don't know about body shame, because I don't have any, and I happen to wear takinis, and the top doesn't roll up. I find that wearing the correct size, coupled with my body shape helps a bit. 

I'll be honest, I don't have a bikini...not because I'm ashamed of myself, but because I've not found one (yet) that compliments me. All of the pics I've seen haven't appealed to me...that or they just didn't compliment the women wearing them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 24, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hmmm...I don't know about body shame, because I don't have any, and I happen to wear takinis, and the top doesn't roll up. I find that wearing the correct size, coupled with my body shape helps a bit.
> I'll be honest, I don't have a bikini...not because I'm ashamed of myself, but because I've not found one (yet) that compliments me. All of the pics I've seen haven't appealed to me...that or they just didn't compliment the women wearing them.



If they look great on you, more power to you! I guess I said this all wrong. I love how they look on people. I like them in theory on me, but in practice, with a big tum...I find them really uncomfortable in their constant up-creepingness and not that good-looking. But if you can wear em...that's great! I wasn't tryin to say that if you do you're copping out or something.

My post was prompted in part by lookin on every site I could think of for two-pieces and being hit with just tankini after tankini, and it's hard not to get the impression, cumulatively, that *designers* think we wanna hide our bodies. You think there'd be one cute non-tankini top!


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2007)

I went to the mall near my work place at lunch today, in quest of shoelaces (it is unbelievable how hard it is to find black dress shoe laces for 5-eyelet shoestried five places, only one had anything). As I was approaching one end of the mall a woman passed in front of me, heading for the pay phones. My first thought was Wow, that blouse would look amazing on my wife, I wonder if I could ask here where she bought it?

Of course my second thought was: Doing so would be a gross violation of the unwritten rules governing interaction between the genders. So I went on past.

My third thought was: I think Ive been spending too much time on the fashion board at Dims!

Then I just mentally laughed at myself for being a dork.

-Ed


----------



## kr7 (Aug 16, 2007)

edx said:


> .......My first thought was Wow, that blouse would look amazing on my wife, I wonder if I could ask here where she bought it?
> 
> Of course my second thought was: Doing so would be a gross violation of the unwritten rules governing interaction between the genders. So I went on past.
> 
> ...



Ed, you are so adorable. You and your wife must be the cutest couple ever! 

Chris


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Ed, you are so adorable. You and your wife must be the cutest couple ever!
> 
> Chris



Well, you know, I tend not to post here when I'm grumpy, pre-occupied, thinking about something else.....the view through the net is seldom all that accurate, except for some folk with breath-taking emotional honesty.

-Ed
PS I still do like to think that we can be viewed as cute! :blush:


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2007)

My clothing confession is... it's my FAVORITE clothes shopping time of the year! I loooooooooove fall clothes. I love the deep, rich colors. I love the classics that somehow always get featured for fall. I love the wonderful fabrics of fall.

I feel like Dorothy in Clothing Oz.... "Sweaters and suedes and denims... OH MY!":smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

It's such a nice chance to get away from the nautical-safari-pastel stuff that is so unflattering on me.

YAY for fall clothes!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Esme said:


> My clothing confession is... it's my FAVORITE clothes shopping time of the year! I loooooooooove fall clothes. I love the deep, rich colors. I love the classics that somehow always get featured for fall. I love the wonderful fabrics of fall.
> 
> I feel like Dorothy in Clothing Oz.... "Sweaters and suedes and denims... OH MY!":smitten: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> ...



I'll second that -- Babe and I are doing some shopping next weekend, so I'm making my list...of course, I won't buy everything at once, but this is the time of year that I add and replace things...


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'll second that -- Babe and I are doing some shopping next weekend, so I'm making my list...of course, I won't buy everything at once, but this is the time of year that I add and replace things...



I don't even need to mention fall footwear do I?

Boots. Mmmmmmm......:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Esme said:


> I don't even need to mention fall footwear do I?
> 
> Boots. Mmmmmmm......:smitten:



I know, right! I have a merchandise credit coming in the mail, so I'm going to put it towards a pair of boots...


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 17, 2007)

I seem to add but never replace. I don't need any fall stuff but always wind up buying cuz I see something cute at a good deal...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 17, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> I seem to add but never replace. I don't need any fall stuff but always wind up buying cuz I see something cute at a good deal...



I just don't see a problem here *shrug*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 17, 2007)

News &#8595;



&#8592;me.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 17, 2007)

That looks like shoe heaven lol.  My mom thiks I have way too many clothes and shoes lol. But I say you can never have too many lol...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 17, 2007)

I hate the ambiguity of "business casual". I'm going back to work (I'm not overly thrilled, but whatevah), and the dress code is business casual, the HR lady chirped at me. WTF does that really mean, besides no jeans?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2007)

Kimberleigh, 

In my office it just means "You don't have to wear a suit." I wear like a skirt and cute top every day - sometimes a t-shirt-y kind of top with a blazer over it. But it's different for every office - so, if you want to do what I did, err on the side of being overdressed the first day and look at what everyone's wearing, and base your second-day clothes on that.

Congrats on the new job! Hope you love yours as much as I'm loving mine.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

I watched Fashion Fanatic w/Stacy London yesterday evening and almost had multiple orgasms...the shoes, the gorgeous gorgeous, Sergio Rossi's, Louboutin's, Manolos, ....:wubu: And the handbags...there really aren't any words to describe the euphoria I felt.

Sam - I hope you caught the show...something told me to get up and make a post on it, but I just.couldn't.move.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Aug 18, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I watched Fashion Fanatic w/Stacy London yesterday evening and almost had multiple orgasms...the shoes, the gorgeous gorgeous, Sergio Rossi's, Louboutin's, Manolos, ....:wubu: And the handbags...there really aren't any words to describe the euphoria I felt.
> 
> Sam - I hope you caught the show...something told me to get up and make a post on it, but I just.couldn't.move.



You know I have no particular interest in shoes or handbags..lol is there summert wrong with me?! I do try to make them match if I do have a nice event to go too...shoes et al just aint floating my boat!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, Fashion Industry. I get it. I have a proportionally large ass. I am young, and enjoy showing off my legs. Can we manage to have something that well-encases the ass and manages this? Hm?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay, Fashion Industry. I get it. I have a proportionally large ass. I am young, and enjoy showing off my legs. Can we manage to have something that well-encases the ass and manages this? Hm?



Me too! Yay for big booties! Try shopping at LB or Torrid; they have cute pants and skirts. I will also plug for Jessica Svoboda -- she has great fitting denim...I've bought several things from her and I'm quite pleased. www.svobodastyle.com/


----------



## Tad (Aug 20, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Okay, Fashion Industry. I get it. I have a proportionally large ass. I am young, and enjoy showing off my legs. Can we manage to have something that well-encases the ass and manages this? Hm?



Speaking as an FA and as the husband of someone built in a similar manner: Yes please oh please!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

I totally didn't need this top. But I HAD to have it!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 21, 2007)

That top looks good on you! You sound like me. I have too many clothes & don't need anything but I still see stuff I have to have lol...


----------



## James (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I totally didn't need this top. But I HAD to have it!!



hoooooooot ! :smitten:


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 21, 2007)

You can't just post of a photo of you in it and not give us the dish! Is it from torrid?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I totally didn't need this top. But I HAD to have it!!



That top reminds me of the one I bought from Torrid...


----------



## Red (Aug 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That top reminds me of the one I bought from Torrid...



That top reminds me of a discoball. Disco Sasha!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> That top reminds me of the one I bought from Torrid...



It is in fact from Torrid! hehe I just wanted to be as cool as you.  It's smooth, stretchy and wasn't TOO spendy. A good buy in my opinion.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> It is in fact from Torrid! hehe I just wanted to be as cool as you.  It's smooth, stretchy and wasn't TOO spendy. A good buy in my opinion.



LOL...it is a good buy; perfect for going out. And Sasha, you are as cool as me...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

This was my ebay steal!!! I got drunk one night and woke up to emails of winning bids. In the bunch was this 160 piece eye shadow kit. Then the brushes as well.  Now the problem... where the hell do I store them. My makeup collection is getting out of control.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This was my ebay steal!!! I got drunk one night and woke up to emails of winning bids. In the bunch was this 160 piece eye shadow kit. Then the brushes as well.  Now the problem... where the hell do I store them. My makeup collection is getting out of control.



WOW!! That's a helluva lot of makeup...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> WOW!! That's a helluva lot of makeup...



I can't help it. It's an illness. Lol... I CAN'T GET ENOUGH!


----------



## Red (Aug 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This was my ebay steal!!! I got drunk one night and woke up to emails of winning bids. In the bunch was this 160 piece eye shadow kit. Then the brushes as well.  Now the problem... where the hell do I store them. My makeup collection is getting out of control.



Duuuude, you should see the amount I've got, I have no idea where to put it all! 

We have def got to hit MAC, I gotta discount card! Wooo, dangerous!


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2007)

Red said:


> Duuuude, you should see the amount I've got, I have no idea where to put it all!



Two bathrooms. The SO gets one shelf in the medicine cabinet and I get all the drawers!


----------



## Red (Aug 22, 2007)

Friday said:


> Two bathrooms. The SO gets one shelf in the medicine cabinet and I get all the drawers!



If I could, I would have a walk in make-up studio in my house *sigh* :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2007)

As a pro Red, you'd put it to good use. Me, I just spread to fill available space so it's probably good that I'm limited to two bathrooms. You ought to see my carry on bag when I travel. :batting: <----trying out latest shade of shadow


----------



## Red (Aug 22, 2007)

Friday :batting: < ----trying out latest shade of shadow[/QUOTE said:


> Heehee, its beautiful, so your colour! x


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2007)

I miss the Swell jewelry line from Target. It was a bit art-deco/50's and I loved it all. I received so many compliments when I wore various pieces. Now it's gone, gone gone for quite some time.

I suppose this leads into another confession: I am a costume jewelry fiend. I prefer it to real jewelry. I just go crazy in places like H&M (very cheap) and even the Avenue. They had a major sale last month and a had a whole huge rack of necklaces for only 99 cents a piece (They were originally $18). I stocked up. Not to mention I have some of my grandma's old costume pieces, along with various ebay purchases. I should take a photo of my necklace collection. 

Most of my items are cheap, so it's a harmless indulgence.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 22, 2007)

Someone stopped me today and said "OH my god! I love that necklace! Is it Premier?" I was like "Is it what?" because I'd never heard of that. She repeated "Where'd you get that? Premier?" I turned like eight shades of red and said "Actually, WalMart."

Yay $2.50 necklace!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 22, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I miss the Swell jewelry line from Target. It was a bit art-deco/50's and I loved it all. I received so many compliments when I wore various pieces. Now it's gone, gone gone for quite some time.



I was crazy for Swell. :\


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 23, 2007)

I love cheap costume jewelry. If it's too small to fit but would be fit if I wear a necklace extender with it, then I either wear a necklace extender with ir. Or I add some chainlink to it tgo make it long enough to go around my fat neck. I've found the chainlink in Walmart. I have way too much cheap jewelry...


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2007)

I use the Clever Clasp and it works. I hate fussy with regular clasp and this makes necklace wearing quite easy.

H&M is another source of cheap-o costume jewerly. The clothes don't fit, but at least the rings and necklaces do!


----------



## Red (Aug 23, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I use the Clever Clasp and it works. I hate fussy with regular clasp and this makes necklace wearing quite easy.
> 
> H&M is another source of cheap-o costume jewerly. The clothes don't fit, but at least the rings and necklaces do!






I don't really_ need_ that right now but I WANT IT!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 24, 2007)

You are so lucky to be able to fit into rings from there.  I can wear some jewerly from skinny peoples stores like Forever 21, Rue 21, H&M etc but it's mainly earrings & some necklaces. If you can fit into ti they're a good place to get stuff cheap...


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know if you'd call this cheap jewelry but it's not expensive and I own more of this than anything else.

http://www.lacyglass.com


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 24, 2007)

Friday said:


> I don't know if you'd call this cheap jewelry but it's not expensive and I own more of this than anything else.
> 
> http://www.lacyglass.com



Beautiful! Love the vibrant colors...I bet you get plenty compliments when you wear your pieces!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, so bandanas are a summer thing, I guess, but I got this one today...





Excuse the fat girl angle-- was trynig to show the pattern.




I, uh, love bird stuff. The earrings are hummingbirds.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 25, 2007)

ooooh i saw that somewheres in red and almost got it, but the one they had left was dirty. i can't remember where that was though, haha. i likes it tooz!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 25, 2007)

Very cute, Tooz! I bought my first hat for the beach this summer - I burned my scalp on an earlier trip (ouchie!). I never thought about bandanas and that's a neat one! At least the hat did protect my ears and head. I'll have to keep a look out for cute bandanas for my next trip. Thanks for sharin' your cuteness!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ooooh i saw that somewheres in red and almost got it, but the one they had left was dirty. i can't remember where that was though, haha. i likes it tooz!



I actually got it at Wal*Mart. I have an orange one, too! Owls, but a slightly different pattern.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll have to and look around now. I wear neckerchiefs in the fall.

My confession. I had a green and blue tank on yesterday. My fuschia bra (the one below) straps kept peeping out. I'm out of clothing and need to do laundry. I could have at least match my bra to my shirt to prevent this egregious sin.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I actually got it at Wal*Mart. I have an orange one, too! Owls, but a slightly different pattern.



yes, that's where i saw it!! must go back.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 26, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'll have to and look around now. I wear neckerchiefs in the fall.
> 
> My confession. I had a green and blue tank on yesterday. My fuschia bra (the one below) straps kept peeping out. I'm out of clothing and need to do laundry. I could have at least match my bra to my shirt to prevent this egregious sin.



pretty bra - where's that from?


----------



## lizzy (Aug 26, 2007)

I must confess...that I've worn waist cinchers to work to force myself to fit into my now too small business suits. Sometimes it's too costly too keep up with pounds packed on, so I'll squeeze myself into them and just be very careful about sitting down.


----------



## mejix (Aug 26, 2007)

trying to appease the cleaning gods, last week i went through my closet looking for things to throw away. i destroyed one t-shirt i bought in mexico in 1989, and another one i "borrowed" from my roomate in college at boston circa 1985. i didn't have the heart to destroy a t-shirt i got as a present in 1998 just before moving to chicago. neither did i destroy the shirts that belonged to my uncle and that my aunt gave me about 1999. it is still a weird thrill to wear clothing that belonged to a person that passed away. 



*


----------



## deedee28x (Aug 26, 2007)

My confession: I'm totally in love with very high stilettos. The higher the better - however I never wear them out! I buy them and only wear them around the house - mostly because they hurt my feet too much to attempt wearing outside and I'm already 5'10 so I dont need another 4 inches lol and I'm totally ok with this!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> pretty bra - where's that from?



just my size. The brand is valmont.


----------



## mel (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an addiction for cute socks


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2007)

My clothing confession is that since I bought my house two years ago, I don't spend nearly as much on clothing and accessories as I did when I was living in my apartment. Some of it might be because I don't have as much discretionary income, but it's also because I like to get items to make my house look nice instead of getting clothing to make myself look nice. 

I further confess that I'm not loving the way I look right now, so I'm not finding a lot of joy in clothing like I once did.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2007)

Esme said:


> My clothing confession is that since I bought my house two years ago, I don't spend nearly as much on clothing and accessories as I did when I was living in my apartment. Some of it might be because I don't have as much discretionary income, but it's also because I like to get items to make my house look nice instead of getting clothing to make myself look nice.
> 
> I further confess that I'm not loving the way I look right now, so I'm not finding a lot of joy in clothing like I once did.



Awwww, (((Esme)))! I understand what it feels like to not love the way you look...I wish I was closer, cause I'd snatch you up and we'd have a great time!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2007)

IC I am so happy I could squeal!! I just ordered this stuff -- 





in the blue that is shown

and 




in rust red and deep purple

and these!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are GORGEOUS, ashmama. 

I confess that if I ever found leather boots that would fit my calves I would own them...no matter what it took. lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Those are GORGEOUS, ashmama.
> 
> I confess that if I ever found leather boots that would fit my calves I would own them...no matter what it took. lol



Thanks! I'm not sure what size calves you have, but check or call Siam Leather Goods...they can custom make you a pair...

www.siamleathergoods.com/


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 27, 2007)

IC that I'm not looking forward to the fall fashion season. I'm not ready to give up on all my cute summer stuff yet!


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Awwww, (((Esme)))! I understand what it feels like to not love the way you look...I wish I was closer, cause I'd snatch you up and we'd have a great time!



Thanks Ash!

You know, it's not a matter of not liking ME, but I just don't like the way I look right now. I don't know if others go through this or not. I just need an overhaul... hair, makeup, clothes... I don't feel very pretty. 

I'm sure shopping with you would help tons though.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, I bet you look great. You all look better than I do...


----------



## kr7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Esme said:


> Thanks Ash!
> 
> You know, it's not a matter of not liking ME, but I just don't like the way I look right now. I don't know if others go through this or not. I just need an overhaul... hair, makeup, clothes... I don't feel very pretty.
> 
> I'm sure shopping with you would help tons though.



I'm kind of feeling that way too, at the moment. It's one of those stress induced things. Just don't let it get you down. You are very pretty, Esme. Maybe you can go out and treat yourself to a few pieces of new clothes/makeup (doesn't have to be a lot) to get pass this low.  

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Aug 28, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> ......You all look better than I do...



Cheryl, you are not allowed to put yourself down. You must always think of yourself as a voluptuous Goddess.  

Chris


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Beautiful! Love the vibrant colors...I bet you get plenty compliments when you wear your pieces!




I actually have people stop me on the street to ask what it is (glass) and where I got them. So many people asked that I finally Emailed her asking for business cards.  I hope she picked up some business from them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks! I hope my hubby thinks of me as a voluptuous Goddess...


----------



## kr7 (Aug 28, 2007)

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks! I hope my hubby thinks of me as a voluptuous Goddess...



Of course, he does! I'm sure he often thinks to himself what a lucky man he is.  

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Okay, so bandanas are a summer thing, I guess, but I got this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oh my god i want that bandana so hard.

ps- you are pretty as hellll


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2007)

troubadours said:


> oh my god i want that bandana so hard.
> 
> ps- you are pretty as hellll



You are sweet! I actually thought of you when I saw them. There was a pink one, too. If you want, I'll send you one! They're super cheap, I could mail it to you.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 29, 2007)

;________; check your pms in like a sec


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 1, 2007)

IC that I just bought makeup! That's a pretty big deal for me as I'm one of those women who doesn't really wear it...so I walk around "unpolished" most of the time. I bought...

Bare Minerals Glee, sugar plum and saucy eyeshadows, Bourjois Yes to Volume, No to Clumps mascara, Urban Decay eye pencil in Bourbon and an eyeshadow in mildew, along with several Japonesque brushes. The saleswoman was super helpful at Ulta -- she did my face, and IC I feel really, really beautiful. 

Oh and I bought some Murad skincare too.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I just bought makeup! That's a pretty big deal for me as I'm one of those women who doesn't really wear it...so I walk around "unpolished" most of the time. I bought...
> 
> Bare Minerals Glee, sugar plum and saucy eyeshadows, Bourjois Yes to Volume, No to Clumps mascara, Urban Decay eye pencil in Bourbon and an eyeshadow in mildew, along with several Japonesque brushes. The saleswoman was super helpful at Ulta -- she did my face, and IC I feel really, really beautiful.
> 
> Oh and I bought some Murad skincare too.



OOOO, sounds like you cleaned up at Ulta, girl! Isn't that just a fun place to go play? Rachael and I love spending a hour or more just browsing and trying things, and smelling the perfumes. Ahhhhhhh..

Ash, you need to put on your new make-up, take a pick and show off what you got!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OOOO, sounds like you cleaned up at Ulta, girl! Isn't that just a fun place to go play? Rachael and I love spending a hour or more just browsing and trying things, and smelling the perfumes. Ahhhhhhh..
> 
> Ash, you need to put on your new make-up, take a pick and show off what you got!!



I'll be honest -- I'm not much of a make-up wearer (even though I purchased a BM kit some time ago) and today was the first time I was actually in Ulta and I spent several hours there...just looking and trying on and looking and trying on some more. NOW I see what the fuss is about -- I believe, a monster has been created.  

I will take a pic shortly and post!


----------



## chicagosecretagent (Sep 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'll be honest -- I'm not much of a make-up wearer (even though I purchased a BM kit some time ago) and today was the first time I was actually in Ulta and I spent several hours there...just looking and trying on and looking and trying on some more. NOW I see what the fuss is about -- I believe, a monster has been created.
> 
> I will take a pic shortly and post!



Hey, I was in Ulta today too! Don't you love that store? Unfortunately, the one near my home isn't the greatest but I go frequently anyway. There's so much less pressure there than at a department store. We want to see your makeup!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'll be honest -- I'm not much of a make-up wearer (even though I purchased a BM kit some time ago) and today was the first time I was actually in Ulta and I spent several hours there...just looking and trying on and looking and trying on some more. NOW I see what the fuss is about -- I believe, a monster has been created.
> 
> I will take a pic shortly and post!












Muahhhhhhhhha...we're pretty good at enabling, aren't we.


----------



## Esme (Sep 5, 2007)

My confession is that I'm having too much fun wearing my el cheapo bargain clothes to work and getting major compliments on them. I love fashion, and I love a bargain!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 6, 2007)

I love this top from Zaftique 

View attachment purple corset.jpg


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2007)

i buy things i can't afford


----------



## kr7 (Sep 7, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I love this top from Zaftique



I know I keep on harping about this....but....I had a really bad experience with Zaftique (they refused to refund my money for returned merchandise), so I would not recommend shopping there.  

Chris


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 7, 2007)

IC I finally posted the long overdue resource list:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28928

Please PM me with any additions or changes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2007)

Just.... love. Satin-y jacket _love_.


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

Sometimes I play the "cataloge shopping spree" game in my head. I allow myself one item for every open 2-page spread... any more than that would be greedy.  

I'm a huge dork; I know. :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> Sometimes I play the "cataloge shopping spree" game in my head. I allow myself one item for every open 2-page spread... any more than that would be greedy.
> 
> I'm a huge dork; I know. :blush:



I do that too - especially with catalogs I leave in the bathroom! Fun bathroom reading game


----------



## Esme (Sep 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I do that too - especially with catalogs I leave in the bathroom! Fun bathroom reading game



Yay! I'm not the only one! 

What's your favorite catalog to have your spree with? Mine's Coldwater Creek.

Just a side note: I was explaining this "game" to a fellow catalog fan at work today, and she wanted to know my "rules" ... and I guarantee you she's gonna play it soon. LOL


----------



## lizzy (Sep 14, 2007)

I just bought pant extenders. It's a loop that goes around your jean or pant button and has a button attached for your pants to hook around. I love them. I can still wear some of the pants I've outgrown in the waist.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2007)

I confess I'm desperate for new clothing, but am on a very limited budget. I've been relentless in the search to get as much as humanly possible for the least amount of money. Last night I spent $32 at Ashley Stewart and got: 2 sleeveless tops (very cute!), 2 headbands (to spice up old outfits I suppose), and 2 pairs of capri tights (to keep old skirts in rotation). YES!

Though, does anyone else notice you always end up buying more shirts because they fit at stores like A.S. where the dresses and bottoms don't? Happens all the time to me.

And bottoms that do fit me at other stores are $50 and do not fit into my quest.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 14, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm desperate for new clothing, but am on a very limited budget. I've been relentless in the search to get as much as humanly possible for the least amount of money. Last night I spent $32 at Ashley Stewart and got: 2 sleeveless tops (very cute!), 2 headbands (to spice up old outfits I suppose), and 2 pairs of capri tights (to keep old skirts in rotation). YES!
> 
> Though, does anyone else notice you always end up buying more shirts because they fit at stores like A.S. where the dresses and bottoms don't? Happens all the time to me.
> 
> And bottoms that do fit me at other stores are $50 and do not fit into my quest.



I have some questions for you...

Is this for fall/winter? What size are you? Would you be willing to purchase things online?

I ask because I keep AS as a place where I can go to find cheap "going out/clubbing" outfits, rather than actual work wear, as it tends to not be well made. Also, think about using a coupon when you shop -- for instance, with a LB coupon, if you spent $75, you take $25 off...and LB is having a pant sale right now, so you'd get more for your money.

And the same is true for ON -- They also send out coupons. And with the $5 dollar shipping, it's a good deal. 

I get tons of coupons in my inbox everyday...I'll look and see if I have any you could put to use and I'll send them to you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> Yay! I'm not the only one!
> 
> What's your favorite catalog to have your spree with? Mine's Coldwater Creek.
> 
> Just a side note: I was explaining this "game" to a fellow catalog fan at work today, and she wanted to know my "rules" ... and I guarantee you she's gonna play it soon. LOL



Really, any catalog will do! And I have variations. Sometimes it's pick one item per page. Another time it's I have $1000 (or whatever) to spend in the whole catalog.

And don't get me started on the games I make up to fall asleep. Besides, that would be off topic


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Really, any catalog will do! And I have variations. Sometimes it's pick one item per page. Another time it's I have $1000 (or whatever) to spend in the whole catalog.
> 
> And don't get me started on the games I make up to fall asleep. Besides, that would be off topic



Not if in your mind you are making up outfits to wear... or dreaming of what accessories would make the outfit PERFECT...

I have a clothing obsession. I know.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have some questions for you...
> 
> Is this for fall/winter? What size are you? Would you be willing to purchase things online?
> 
> ...



Hey Ash, You're right on all accounts. I'm unable to shop online at the moment (no cc or bank account :blush: ), which is sad 'cause that's where the good deals are. 

I do a lot of this sort of not-so-good for value shopping, unfortunately. For example, I also went to Fashion Bug this weekend--another cheap place. Got two tank tops (SUPER CUTE), two pairs of city shorts, and a pair of shoes for $70. It's all cute but because I was shopping ONLY in the clearance and without coupons, its all off season. Cute stuff that I can wear next summer basically. And that blew my $100 clothing fall budget and I didn't come out with jeans or long sleeve shirts--both of which I need badly. Like you said, with an LB coupon I could of done it, but I didn't think ahead.

Next time, I'm asking for advice before I go anywhere.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 18, 2007)

My confession:
I have a major pet peeve, but it's sort of catty, so I try to ignore it most of the time. I can do so no longer!

I cannot STAND when people wear makeup in colors that are not suited to their skin or hair color! Example: redheads in red and pink lipstick-- ARGH! Actually, dark red lipstick looks bad on most people.

I dyed my hair red on Saturday, and I have to really rummage through my makeup to find colors that suit. I settled on brown/black mascara and various brown lip colors.

I bet my hair will be black again in a few months.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2007)

I confess Tooz's confession hit home! I'm blonde (ish - dark blonde) with blue eyes, and I won't give up my purple eyeshadow for ANYTHING.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess Tooz's confession hit home! I'm blonde (ish - dark blonde) with blue eyes, and I won't give up my purple eyeshadow for ANYTHING.



Purple is okay on blondes about 85% of the time (I THINK. Would need to see pictures).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2007)

What colors should I wear? There should be a thread for this, where we post pictures and stuff. I'm clueless.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2007)

My latest confession: I just went to costco to get a makeup brush kit when i rarely wear any make up. I had some money burning a hole in my wallet and got it on a whim  Now I am going to spend some time putting make up on and doing my hair for no reason other than to play


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

IC that I'm really, reeeeeaaalllyyy liking the color my hair is this last dyejob. Blonde, streaky highlights were never really "me"... this darker, sexier (imo) look is making me mucho happy!  Plus it plays up my super-fair coloring, which is really cool too. YAY


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm really, reeeeeaaalllyyy liking the color my hair is this last dyejob. Blonde, streaky highlights were never really "me"... this darker, sexier (imo) look is making me mucho happy!  Plus it plays up my super-fair coloring, which is really cool too. YAY



are you gonna post a picture?


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> are you gonna post a picture?



Heh... I broke the only digital camera I had. Talk about an ego booster.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a size 26 Lane Bryant denim skirt sitting here that I want to give away. It's way too tight on me.

It's one of the styles that goes to the knee or a little above the knee. A light denim. It's got some of those fake torn patches and some small shiny beadwork. So definitely not a professional skirt, and only for folks that can handle the fake "vintage" look.

If anyone's interested, PM me! I'll mail it along just to give it a new home. And pay something else forward. 

Oh, It's never been worn. I HAVE stood in front of my mirror while desperately trying to zip it up. Then I sat down and realized I couldn't breathe. It was a sad moment. Please take my sadness away.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have a size 26 Lane Bryant denim skirt sitting here that I want to give away. It's way too tight on me.
> 
> It's one of the styles that goes to the knee or a little above the knee. A light denim. It's got some of those fake torn patches and some small shiny beadwork. So definitely not a professional skirt, and only for folks that can handle the fake "vintage" look.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. I have my own weird twist on this, though. I have a bizarre tendency to buy things that fit perfectly, or nearly so, in the store. Unfortunately, as soon as I wash the item once or twice, it no longer fits me in any dimension. This seems to be particularly true with button-down shirts for me. I have actually tried buying larger size, but needless to say, those never shrink at all. Consequently, I have given away massive amounts of shirts in my lifetime. I guess I'm doomed to wearing nothing but t-shirts, until I can afford to buy things to wear only once.  

Chris


----------



## heatherpotter (Sep 20, 2007)

I confess that I've recently bought new clothing for the first time in four or so years. Buying/looking/trying clothes on was always a great big pain in the ass for me and I usually gave up in frustration after five minutes. But after recently losing a bit of weight I'm finally able to fit into clothes from Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug, etc. I have to say that I am now absolutely *addicted* to buying clothes. :wubu: 
Oh, and I bought jeans. I've NEVER worn jeans in my life, and I love them. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

Esme said:


> Heh... I broke the only digital camera I had. Talk about an ego booster.



lol been there with film cameras


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

heatherpotter said:


> I confess that I've recently bought new clothing for the first time in four or so years. Buying/looking/trying clothes on was always a great big pain in the ass for me and I usually gave up in frustration after five minutes. But after recently losing a bit of weight I'm finally able to fit into clothes from Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug, etc. I have to say that I am now absolutely *addicted* to buying clothes. :wubu:
> Oh, and I bought jeans. I've NEVER worn jeans in my life, and I love them. :happy:



I went through that phase in the late spring after losing weight. I was spending so much that we weren't able to put our weekly money into savings. So i slowed down.. a little  I'm going to have to spend more soon so i can get pants and long sleeves for the winter that fit me.


----------



## heatherpotter (Sep 20, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I went through that phase in the late spring after losing weight. I was spending so much that we weren't able to put our weekly money into savings. So i slowed down.. a little  I'm going to have to spend more soon so i can get pants and long sleeves for the winter that fit me.



I'm pretty much done buying clothes for now. I haven't actually spent a huge amount of money, yet. All my new shirts were $6.99 each, and the jeans were $20 each from Lane Bryant. I didn't lose the weight just to get new clothes, its just one of the nifty byproducts of losing a few pounds. The real reason is that I'm going to England in December, and I want to be able to walk more easily and be comfortable on the plane.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

I sure wish i had a lane bryant near by. They seem to have such good sales! The closest one is 90+ miles away. I started losing weight to get pregnant.. or to have a more comfortable pregnancy. I too love the side affect of loss to be able to buy more clothes 

I hope you have fun in England! Some day I hope to make it to Europe.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Okay, so bandanas are a summer thing, I guess, but I got this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO cute! I wish I could pull off that look but I have TOO much hair.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 20, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> SO cute! I wish I could pull off that look but I have TOO much hair.



Lies! I bet you can. I think that kind of thing looks cute with tons of hair. You should try it.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 21, 2007)

Man, I wish our lane Bryants had more good deals on stuff. Everything I like is usually more than I can afford. By the time it goes on sale it is sold out. The coupons usually require you to have to pay $50, $75 or $100 in order to get $$$ off. I can't afford that kind of money for stuff. 

I have fallen in love with this jacket but almost $70 is more than I can afford.  Hubbys disabled due to diabetes & on disability & it's not as much as we really need. Oh well. They need to put out more 50% off coupons. This is also why we buy from the Woman Within (Lane Bryant) & Roamans catalogs alot. Stuff is cheaper, better coupons & you can buy now & pay later...

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=1196401&pagesize=3


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

At least for me that is. 

After several years of trying to grow my hair out for the 10th or so time in my lifetime, Thursday evening I got it all whacked off and I'm back to my tried and true chin-length bob haircut. I don't know why I keep trying long hair. My hair is super fine, thin and once it grows past my shoulders, stringy. I have a fair amount of natural curl and this shorter cut really shows it. I dig it. I honestly breathed a sigh of relief when I looked in the mirror at the end of the blow drying and styling and saw my reflection. This is the me I'm comfortable with. Friends used to poke fun at me saying I'd be 70 years old and still wear red lipstick and have a bob haircut. I think they're right.

My computer is still packed, so no digital cam available for photos right now.


----------



## Esme (Sep 23, 2007)

IC that I had an extremely vivid dream last night in which I was shoe shopping. I was trying on all kinds of sexy, high heels, and one pair of purple shoes that I liked a lot. The purple ones didn't fit...

I have no idea what this means other than maybe I just like to shoe shop!?!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 23, 2007)

Ganked from online sites: 

Shoes
In general, shoes represent your approach to life. It suggests that you are well-grounded or that you are down to earth. It also represents your convictions about your beliefs. If you are changing your shoes, then it refers to your changing roles. You are taking a new approach to life. 

Taking off shoes: This might show that you are leaving much of your past way of life and attitudes behind. Or you might be changing your role.

SHOP/SHOPPING Often represents the possibilities in life, the decisions you can make, the variety of attitudes or activities you can choose from, or something you are searching for. Options. Necessities that need to be fulfilled.

Purple
Purple is indicative of devotion, healing abilities, loving, kindness, and compassion. It is also the color of royalty, high rank, and dignity. Great aspirations and understanding of visible and invisible realms. A wish to take advantage of your creativity. It is a strong color that can not be ignored. Likewise, most people have a strong opinion of purple: they really like it, or vehemently dislike it. To some people, purple has spiritual connotations. The Catholic Church uses it at funerals and around Easter time. It represents spiritual and personal transformation. Purple could also represent higher consciousness and spiritual protection. A version of purple is also the color of the crown Chakra. When interpreting this color consider all of the details in the dream and try to make connections between the above mentioned-ideas and your current issues.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd love to see a shoe subforum here. T'would make things easier to navigate.


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2007)

ic that i want this jacket sooo bad. 

View attachment coat2.JPG


----------



## Freyja (Sep 29, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Ditto not leaving the house without a bra. Going out with them tucked in my waistband is just not a good look.



LMAO! That's just hilarious!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a flats kind of girl. Being 5'11" and my husband being 5'7" i rarely wear tall shoes. I got my first pair of 3 inch heel boots from Avenue last week. They're HOTT! But i tried walking in them and felt like a lumbering fool. Also, the top of my foot was killing me and my calves hurt. Is it just a matter of wearing them and I'll get used to them? My husband laughs at me when i attempt to walk in my fetish heels. I only buy chunky heels so i have more stability. I am overcoming a major tomboy way of dressing and wanted these boots to feel extra sexy and feminine.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 3, 2007)

So I needed to get some god for any time undies, since I will be away from my normal amount of plus size stores over in England. I decided to stop in at Lane Bryant thinking they always have good deals on undies. I was right. 5 for 25 bucks! Woohoo! But what I didn't know is that they were also having a buy one item at regular price, get a second for 10 DOLLARS!! Ummm... yeah!! So I of course bought WAY more than I should have. Damn you Lane Bryant. You seduce me every time!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So I needed to get some god for any time undies, since I will be away from my normal amount of plus size stores over in England. I decided to stop in at Lane Bryant thinking they always have good deals on undies. I was right. 5 for 25 bucks! Woohoo! But what I didn't know is that they were also having a buy one item at regular price, get a second for 10 DOLLARS!! Ummm... yeah!! So I of course bought WAY more than I should have. Damn you Lane Bryant. You seduce me every time!



Yup -- me too! I usually buy at least ten pairs of undies at the start of the new season. Something about it just makes me happy.

And I also took part in the buy one time at reg. price, get the second for ten dollars -- so I'll post my haul if you post yours!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

here i am, tapping my fingers, waitin to see the haul, what did i miss?? lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 4, 2007)

I would copy the pics from lane bryant and show you peeps what I scored, but they don't always seem to have all their clothes on the website. SO soon as I get some pics going I will post. But to tell you what I got, I purchased an emerald green hoodie and matching sweatpants (buy one regular price get the second for 10 dollars), 7 pairs of cute panties, 5 bikini(5 for 25), 2 boy shorts, a green tank top on sale for 6.99, a hoodie shirt made of the thermal underwear fabric for 16.99, and a sexy little lingerie piece. Ohhhhh such a good deal.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 7, 2007)

Most people don't _care _about socks... and I don't really either, except when I find something good:

Faded Glory brand Everyday Comfort Top Anklet. Available only (near as I can tell) at Walmart. Black, white, brown, beige, blues... in packs of 5 pairs for $4.88. The mostly cotton fabric is relatively thin, so they can go in all sorts of shoes without making them feel too tight. They are stretchy enough that I don't get the dreaded strangled-toes feeling after stepping into shoes, and have just enough spandex (or, rubber (??), in some versions) that they keep my ankles from swelling in hot weather, and look great with a sneaker or flat. 

I first found them on vacation when I ran in to a store near our hotel to find a liner-type pedi-sock for my ballet flats (Walmart also has several fabulous versions of those, under the 'George' label). Tried the anklets, and loved them so much that I have now bought an embarrassingly large quantity from my local store.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 7, 2007)

IC that I love to bathe...I'm one of those women that could spend hours in the bathroom. There's always so much fun stuff to play with...so many lotions and potions to try out. So Friday night, there I was...buffin' and scrubbin' and then I decided to shave my legs...Uh oh! Problem...big problem! Why? The tiniest razor I've ever seen was the only one at my disposal. 

How about some nice fat girl razor -- we've got more meat to cover, so it might take less time if we had one that fit our bodies...I'm not talking two-swipes-and-yer-done...just maybe a bit bigger -- in a cute girly color, available in disposable or with cartridges -- just how the other razors are.

That's all...and I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> How about some nice fat girl razor -- we've got more meat to cover, so it might take less time if we had one that fit our bodies...I'm not talking two-swipes-and-yer-done...just maybe a bit bigger -- in a cute girly color, available in disposable or with cartridges -- just how the other razors are.



I'm with you! They are sometimes really small.

My other confession? I have been staying out of this forum!!! heheheh. I can't afford it. Too...seductive. Clothes...oh fashun! Help!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> How about some nice fat girl razor -- we've got more meat to cover, so it might take less time if we had one that fit our bodies...I'm not talking two-swipes-and-yer-done...just maybe a bit bigger -- in a cute girly color, available in disposable or with cartridges -- just how the other razors are.
> 
> That's all...and I don't think that's too much to ask.



oh my gosh, this would be the most amazing invention ever!!!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ic that i want this jacket sooo bad.



there is a similiar one available at old navy, which goes up to 2x, and comes in black, creme, green, and gray.


----------



## Suze (Oct 7, 2007)

troubadours said:


> there is a similiar one available at old navy, which goes up to 2x, and comes in black, creme, green, and gray.



thanks! i will check it out.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 8, 2007)

Do those Walmart anklets fit fat ankles without being tight? The only socks I ever found in Walmart that fit my fat ankles are some diabetic anklet socks they have. I really love those cuz they are so comfy...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess you'd have to try them to be sure, cheryl. I certainly have fat-girl ankles (which sometimes swell, but not badly) and I love the socks because they're comfortable, thin, neat-looking and not binding, but give me a little support to keep swelling at bay.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will have to check them out next time I go to Walmart...


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

I confess that Im seriously thinking about getting this jacket. If I get it, I have to eat noodles and soup for 1-2 weeks:blink: . I want to know if the dims-girls think its worth it! 

View attachment plaid.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Oct 10, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I confess that Im seriously thinking about getting this jacket. If I get it, I have to eat noodles and soup for 1-2 weeks:blink: . I want to know if the dims-girls think its worth it!



Wait....what do noodles and soup have to do with jackets?  

Chris


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Wait....what do noodles and soup have to do with jackets?
> 
> Chris



If I buy it, that’s all I can afford before I get my next pay check  (And I don't really like soup that much)
What do you think about the sleeves? Do they look funny? 
oh well...if I’m not sure... I guess it’s not worth the 150 bucks.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 10, 2007)

susieQ said:


> If I buy it, thats all I can afford before I get my next pay check  (And I don't really like soup that much)
> What do you think about the sleeves? Do they look funny?
> oh well...if Im not sure... I guess its not worth the 150 bucks.



:doh: Sorry, I'm so tired that I think I turned stupid. LOL!

I think it's possibly a cute jacket. It's one of those things I'd have to try on, to be able to really tell. It's cut in an unusual way, so it's hard to jugde from the pix how it would look on. It is quite pricey (at least for me). If I was thinking of buying it, I would definitely consider if I can get a lot of wear out of it.  

Actually, the way those sleeves look, I wonder if it is more like a poncho or cape, rather than a jacket.....

BTW, I hate soup! Bleh!  

Chris


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> :doh: Sorry, I'm so tired that I think I turned stupid. LOL!
> 
> I think it's possibly a cute jacket. It's one of those things I'd have to try on, to be able to really tell. It's cut in an unusual way, so it's hard to jugde from the pix how it would look on. It is quite pricey (at least for me). If I was thinking of buying it, I would definitely consider if I can get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> ...



lol 

Yeah, it looks like a cape  ...I think Im going to go to the store and try it on tomorrow and decide then. You right, it's needs to be tried on!


----------



## Suze (Oct 11, 2007)

I know it’s early but since i'm on a tight budget (at the moment) I like to plan and compare prices and stuff. 
I have searched all over the net without any luck...apparently fat girls don't do winter sports, since it's almost impossible to find jackets/pants over a size xl.
Does anyone know where I can get cute/girlie snowboard gear in plus sizes?
I’m tired of trolling the menswear department.

looking for something in this direction:



edit: sorry...wrong thread -> ok then..IC that I know it’s early...etc.  

View attachment burton_convertiblejacket.jpg


View attachment burton2.gif


View attachment 03PIBURTL7C_bi.jpg


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I have searched all over the net without any luck...apparently fat girls don't do winter sports, since it's almost impossible to find jackets/pants over a size xl.
> Does anyone know where I can get cute/girlie snowboard gear in plus sizes?
> Im tired of trolling the menswear department.
> 
> looking for something in this direction:



I'm in Canada, and finding my wife anything in the way of serious winter wear, even in a size 18/20, is close to impossible. That is without even considering cute/girlie. It is insane how hard it is to simply find plus sized snow pants.

Youd think that even if the manufacturers and stores were absolutely convinced that nobody over a size 16 would ever do any winter sports, theyd at least realize that there are an awful lot of BBMoms sitting in cold arenas watching their darlings on the ice, walking kids to school, shoveling driveways, and generally living in a climate where a good pair of snow pants is invaluable! And of course, lots of plus sized women do take part in winter activities too.

And these are things that you really want to try on, to make sure that they fit well, that you can move in them, and so on. Ordering athletic type clothing online just sounds really suspect to meif the stuff is even really available on-line.

</rant>


----------



## kr7 (Oct 11, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ......Does anyone know where I can get cute/girlie snowboard gear in plus sizes?.....



Hey Susie,

There is Alloy: http://store.alloy.com/browse.do?categoryID=857&sidenavTrack=extended.jackets. They stock up to a size 3X, but I don't know if they run true to size. Most of their stuff isn't snowboard per se, but you could wear at least some of the jackets.

I find that closer to winter, Lands End starts stocking more snow appropriate outerwear. I believe that they do have some stuff now, as well: http://www.landsend.com/cd/index/fp/0,,68663,00.html. Not all of it is girly, but you can find stuff to work with. Also, I find their sizes to be cut on a more generous scale.

Chris


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I know its early but since i'm on a tight budget (at the moment) I like to plan and compare prices and stuff.
> I have searched all over the net without any luck...apparently fat girls don't do winter sports, since it's almost impossible to find jackets/pants over a size xl.
> Does anyone know where I can get cute/girlie snowboard gear in plus sizes?
> Im tired of trolling the menswear department.
> ...




I hear you on this one, I just spent a whole Sunday shopping looking for a decent waterproof jacket for walking. Seems like none of these things ever get designed for a big girl with hips. I must of tried on about 50 jackets, all just too small around my hips and massive on my shoulders. I was in a bad mood that day, and 10/10 to the boyfriend for staying positive for me, I was wretched. I finally settled for a giant one from the mens line as it was the only one that would do up. *sigh* Don't you just hate 'settling' for clothes. 

I didn't even attempt to get trousers, no chance methinks.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

IC I had a birthday coupon (from Torrid) and since I had some time on my hands before my doc appointment...I bought the cutest jacket. I'm really happy with my purchase. Oh and I went to LB also...because a girl can never have enough jeans.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

And something that has been peeving me for about a month or so -- I am _dying_ for Svoboda's new fall line to be available online...how many more days must I long for sexy, stylish duds? All I can ask is...when, When, WHEN???


----------



## Suze (Oct 13, 2007)

edx said:


> You’d think that even if the manufacturers and stores were absolutely convinced that nobody over a size 16 would ever do any winter sports, they’d at least realize that there are an awful lot of BBMoms sitting in cold arenas watching their darlings on the ice, walking kids to school, shoveling driveways, and generally living in a climate where a good pair of snow pants is invaluable!


Yup, finding outerwear that is warm enough it self is difficult! :doh: 
I would say that Canada runs pretty close to the climate where I live, and I’m a size 18/20 so I feel your pain. It's so frustrating; I have trouble finding work-out/gym clothes too...



kr7 said:


> Hey Susie,
> 
> There is Alloy: http://store.alloy.com/browse.do?categoryID=857&sidenavTrack=extended.jackets. They stock up to a size 3X, but I don't know if they run true to size. Most of their stuff isn't snowboard per se, but you could wear at least some of the jackets.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris. I will check them out  

*sigh* The ideal would have been to have a shop to go to…I think it’s harder to find the right fit in jackets than most clothes (at least for me) But I guess I have to rely on the nets this time as well. 
(Btw the cape thingy looked really bad on me, but I don’t have to eat soup! thanks again ) 



Red said:


> *sigh* Don't you just hate 'settling' for clothes.



YES! I have done that more than a few times in the past. (not so much after i discovered the internetz though...yey for that!)


----------



## Esme (Oct 14, 2007)

I C that I think I'm on the verge of going jean crazy at LB. I love the new "right fit" jeans SO MUCH. No jean wedgies, no droopy butts, no discomfort at all... and none of my jeans from last winter fit right anyway. Boo for gaining weight when you don't want to. 

I want JEANS! Lots and lots and lots of JEANS!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2007)

i found out that nordstrom brand (size 'plus 2') pantyhose actually fit me!



..!!!


so amazing.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 24, 2007)

I was looking at the thread with the link to all the socks a person could want. It made me sad when I came upon the toe socks. I cant ever wear them. I have 2 toes that are webbed.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

to be honest with you sasha, toe socks always kind of frightened me. i don't know why, and i'm all into funky stockings and stuff ... but uh, the toes. they just weirded me out. so i'll join you in your no-toe-sock wearing stance.

on the other hand ... i confess that i'm not too sure if working at torrid the past month has been helping or hurting me.

yes, i'm making some extra cash.

but all of the hours in there, straightening clothes, looking at clothes, calculating how much the clothes would be with my 40% discount, holding clothes in the back until i get off of work and get them rung up ... 

well, you see, it's really starting to add up.

on the other hand, my closet is ridiculously kickin' right now. 

screw the confession, i love working at torrid.


----------



## adasiyan (Oct 25, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> The other boards have them, but this board got neglected...and as one of the resident fashionistas, I won't stand for it.
> 
> So...uh, what say you?



I confess that i used to wear hypercolour Tshirts, leggings, scrunch socks and plaid jackets (yes all together) and thought it was cool


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2007)

I confess that I want to slap whoever designed the lingerie that is in stores this year. Our nine year old son was off at cub camp this weekend, so last week I thought it would be nice to find my wife some not-for-nights-when-a-child-may-invade-bed-in-the-morning sleepwear.

Ideal would have been something beautiful and elegant yet sexy, but I was frankly willing to go with outrageously tacky, or anything in between. 

First of all, in the plus-sizes stores I was able to get to, there was squat, nadda, nil, that was remotely sexy. Pajamas and night-shirts, mostly in really cheap fabric. Not even cheap satiny fabric, just cheap knits. Nothing there that I would want to give her at any time.

Now, she is around a size 16 or so, so she can wear an XL from some regular sizes stores, so I went look there next. This can be fraught, because sizing is pretty variable, and the last thing I wanted to get her was something that was clearly too small. In one classy lingerie shop I find really nice pure silk satin baby dolls. Not cheap, but all in a good cause....if I was positive of the fit, given that silk doesn't stretch. They flared wide at the hips, her biggest part, proportionately. They really narrowed down just below the breasts--sort of an empire waist look, I guess. After some measuring I conclude that it would fit, although getting that part down over her breasts would be tough. I was torn, not a perfect fit, but actual silk.....

Then I actually paid attention to the parts meant to cover the breasts. These were basically triangles, going into the straps at their tops. These triangles may have been bigger on the XL than on the small....but not by all that much. Folks, when you have a cinched in waist, that triangle has to go out to the extent of the breast, then come back in some distance. In other words, it needs size added at probably twice the rate of most other parts of the garment. What was on there might have worked for a B-cup. There are women needing an XL who are a B-cup, but I would think the majority at that size were larger up top than that. So that store lost an expensive purchase, but I figured "eh, silk, probably made in china, don't know about BBW builds so much."

Then off to a mass market lingerie store (La Senza, for you canucks), and I hit a combo of the problems seen at the plus sizes stores and the small specialty store, plus generally cludgy design. Lots of things in really cheap fabric, lots of things with totally inadequate 'cups,' plus a lot of things apparently designed to hang like potato sacks.

Seriously, WTF? I really did not think that lingerie meant to spend more time on the bedroom floor than being worn was that hard to design and sell? Revealing enough to wet your appetite, covering enough to fire up the imagination, fabric that a guy will want to touch and that a woman will enjoy against her skin, maybe some stretch to flatter her curves....really, I don't think it should be this hard!

</rant>

(I did eventually buy something there, with the least inadequate cup coverage and cheaply enough priced that I didn't mind she'd probably not wear it more than once or twice. A token, but hardly what I wanted.)


----------



## kr7 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ed,

Have you tried Victoria's Secret: http://search.victoriassecret.com/?all=u2&i=1&q=silk&t1=Sleepwear&u1=q&u2=t1? They carry an XL which according to their size charts is supposed to be around an 18-20. I also their models are generally well endowed up on top, which leads me to believe that their clothing is designed to fit a bustier gal. The link I listed above, I obtained by doing a search for silk under their sleepware. Maybe it will work for you.

Chris


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 7, 2007)

IC that I just came home and two boxes were waiting for me at the door. What a lovely and perfect end to a stressful day.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I just came home and two boxes were waiting for me at the door. What a lovely and perfect end to a stressful day.



don't you just love that feeling of getting packages of stuff you ordered? I love the anticipation of opening them and then wondering if I'll like the stuff as much as I did when I ordered it and then seeing how it looks and then trying it on. They should find a way to bottle that feeling!!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 7, 2007)

I confess that I should have been born about 10 years earlier so I could more adequately indulge my fascination with raver clothing.

Oh well, there's always eBay.


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I just came home and two boxes were waiting for me at the door. What a lovely and perfect end to a stressful day.



ahh..that's what i love about ebay. You never know excatly when the stuff will arrive.

IC That all the underwear i buy in american sizes never seem to fit. In european sizes they fit fine. What's up with that?

oh and do you guys think that a 18/20 girl with medium/large sized breast would fit in a 42D? heh..i have already bought 6 pairs :blush:
(they were very cheap though, quite a bargain, just 40 bucks)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just bought this outfit at Fashion Bug -- the sweater was 30% off, and the pants were 40% off. I also had a coupon for $20 off a $50/more purchase -- I got them for a STEAL (so I went to Kohl's and got a kickin' pair of black leather boots to complete the look):












I love Fashion Bug. I wait until they have a sale, and when combined with their coupons, can get really, really nice outfits for less than $40. 

Their jewelry looks cute, but experience has taught me to leave it in the store -- it often breaks the first time I wear it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## balletguy (Nov 8, 2007)

My confession is that I love it when BBW wear spandex....yummy or better yet tights!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 12, 2007)

i confess i'm about to ravage torrid's clearance section in a couple of hours, seeing as everything there is 90% off for me there this weekend and we added a bunch of new shit to clearance the past week. 

be prepared clearance section, be verrrrry prepared.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i confess i'm about to ravage torrid's clearance section in a couple of hours, seeing as everything there is 90% off for me there this weekend and we added a bunch of new shit to clearance the past week.
> 
> be prepared clearance section, be verrrrry prepared.



Such a lucky, lucky girl!


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh man I just missed the sale.  I went to a Torrid on Fri. Can't get back there anytime soon cuz they are 2 hrs from me & too far to go for just a leisurely jaunt after having just hit it on the way back hom from a trip. I saw some cute jeans in the Lane Bryant Outlet when I was there & didn't want to make my hubby spend too much on me as I was having him get me a pair of pants for Christmas. I am now sorry I didn't hit him up for the jeans...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bump*

I found this small business owner on BUST craftacular page. I got the last one in stock and cant wait to wear it. Whaddya think? 

View attachment il_430xN.16414154.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm embarassed I have to ask, but what is it? 

I see a tortoise colored headband w/feathers.. ? The pink thing is throwing me off though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 11, 2008)

I confess: I am already picking out maternity clothes even though it's highly unlikely, being an apple, that i will need them. I also am not even through my first trimester lol!


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I confess: I am already picking out maternity clothes even though it's highly unlikely, being an apple, that i will need them. I also am not even through my first trimester lol!



Nothing wrong with that at all! If you enjoy doing it, go for it! You don't have to need clothes in the sense of them fitting to need them in the sense that they will make you feel good. 

Although as an apple shaped BBW, I'd think there'd be a temptation to get a t-shirt printed up saying: "Actually yes, I AM pregnant"


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 11, 2008)

lol i saw some shirts at Spencers like that. They only went to a large  But it is a funny idea


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm embarassed I have to ask, but what is it?
> 
> I see a tortoise colored headband w/feathers.. ? The pink thing is throwing me off though.



Its a headband. The bowl i believe is just a backround prop. Its just a regular headband with these beautiful feathers on the side. lol A bit different, but I am always up for trying something new.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its a headband. The bowl i believe is just a backround prop. Its just a regular headband with these beautiful feathers on the side. lol A bit different, but I am always up for trying something new.



It is beautiful and I think you will totally rock that out with some complimentary eye shadow... Hope you snap/share some photos of it too.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Its a headband. The bowl i believe is just a backround prop. Its just a regular headband with these beautiful feathers on the side. lol A bit different, but I am always up for trying something new.



Oh wow, i absoloutly love that, super cute and very classic chic, i think we are gonna need a pic of you wearing it to get the full effect of how awesome it looks on!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

I just went up from 5x to 6x. Can't wait to get up to 7x


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 11, 2008)

IC I am usually not that crazy about Roaman's - but got an "intimate promises" catalog in the mail and they have some beautiful lingerie. Time to go shopping.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 11, 2008)

I was thinking the SAME THING! I love some of that lingerie this time. Very sexy.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

I was surprised that Lane Bryant had 6x lingerie. It was on sale too. 2 for $12.00 and they fit with room. So when I gain more I'll be able to fit in them


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> *Bump*
> 
> I found this small business owner on BUST craftacular page. I got the last one in stock and cant wait to wear it. Whaddya think?



The old fashioned name for a head band with.. added fancification is a "fascinator". lol I love that name! like its going to hypnotise any people that talk to you, with its utter.. fascination-ness. 

Its cute!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 11, 2008)

IC two things:

I still have a t-shirt that I've been wearing for 15 years. I refuse to get rid of the thing, it's ratty, torn, and practically see through....but I still sleep in it almost every night. It's been my "good luck" shirt for years.

I finally counted up how many pairs of underwear I have tonight. I just bought 10 more pairs tonight at LB, since they're having their panty sale. All in all...I have 177 pairs of underwear...WTF? They take up three drawers in my dresser....gah.


----------



## Friday (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a lot of underwear!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, that is alot of underwear. I recently threw out some size 10 underpants cuz they were old & too small...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I recently went through my underwear drawer and culled anything that wasn't in prime shape. I thought *I* had a lot of panties, but you win.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 12, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> The old fashioned name for a head band with.. added fancification is a "fascinator". lol I love that name! like its going to hypnotise any people that talk to you, with its utter.. fascination-ness.
> 
> Its cute!



Oh I am soo going to use that word now. 

Jesus, 177 pairs?! I thought I was bad. You win. All hail the panty queen.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 12, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> IC two things:
> 
> I still have a t-shirt that I've been wearing for 15 years. I refuse to get rid of the thing, it's ratty, torn, and practically see through....but I still sleep in it almost every night. It's been my "good luck" shirt for years.
> 
> I finally counted up how many pairs of underwear I have tonight. I just bought 10 more pairs tonight at LB, since they're having their panty sale. All in all...I have 177 pairs of underwear...WTF? They take up three drawers in my dresser....gah.



:shocked: Wow....I thought I had a lot! Because I mainly just wear suits, etc. things that don't get washed after one wear I tend to do laundry once I am out of socks but I still have a drawer full of underwear. LOL.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2008)

I just bought these today. They were all on sale so I couldn't resist.
The top with the lace will be black and white and the dress will be black. But that was mostly due to limited sizes. Any color was fine, I just had to have that dress. 

View attachment p14_x_mk121_1056_large.jpg


View attachment p14_x_ta746_686_large.jpg


View attachment x_x_ab795_x_large.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 14, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I just bought these today. They were all on sale so I couldn't resist.
> The top with the lace will be black and white and the dress will be black. But that was mostly due to limited sizes. Any color was fine, I just had to have that dress.



Where did you buy these from? Cute!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 14, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> IC two things:
> 
> I still have a t-shirt that I've been wearing for 15 years. I refuse to get rid of the thing, it's ratty, torn, and practically see through....but I still sleep in it almost every night. It's been my "good luck" shirt for years.
> 
> I finally counted up how many pairs of underwear I have tonight. I just bought 10 more pairs tonight at LB, since they're having their panty sale. All in all...I have 177 pairs of underwear...WTF? They take up three drawers in my dresser....gah.




lol...damn, I thought I had a lot at 56 but man, you got me beat by a mile...do you actuall wear all of them?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 14, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> IC two things:
> 
> I still have a t-shirt that I've been wearing for 15 years. I refuse to get rid of the thing, it's ratty, torn, and practically see through....but I still sleep in it almost every night. It's been my "good luck" shirt for years.
> 
> I finally counted up how many pairs of underwear I have tonight. I just bought 10 more pairs tonight at LB, since they're having their panty sale. All in all...I have 177 pairs of underwear...WTF? They take up three drawers in my dresser....gah.



Ok, so where do you get all these undies, and what's your favorite place? I mean, you clearly have enough for a rich cross-sampling of stores!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Where did you buy these from? Cute!



www.discountworld.com They take clothing from places like Marisota when they go clearance and sell them for really cheap. I mean if you factor in the brit pound price diff to american dollar. This would be the catalog James read out of for Ren Woman, TSL, and Mini over the phone. hehe


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2008)

*IC that virtually every item of clothing I ever buy has or will end up on ebay...I am not a hoarder. i wear, get fed up off, sell and buy new things with the money ! my friends wont buy me clothes anymore as they say they know they will just end up on ebay *


----------



## Suze (Jan 15, 2008)

I confess that I love the diversity of todays fashions :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 16, 2008)

IC that I haven't done any real shopping in forever!  Nothing really moves me...


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I haven't done any real shopping in forever!  Nothing really moves me...



IC that sadly, i agree. also i've become alarmingly frugal and have barely spent any money on things that are not food or transportation related.

my last big purchase consisted of the following:





this purse is so lovely and purple and soft in person!





and this awesome charm necklace, which fell at a weird point between my boobs and neck so i added an extra chain to extend it so it hangs super low, near my waist.. i'm much happier with it like this.

both are from urban outfitters in case anyone's interested! :bow:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooooo Troubadors...very cute purse. I love the purple. Yummy!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> IC that sadly, i agree. also i've become alarmingly frugal and have barely spent any money on things that are not food or transportation related.
> 
> my last big purchase consisted of the following:
> 
> ...



I love that necklace.......I'm going to look at their website


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2008)

ic that someday, i wish to find jeans that fit me right.

psh.


----------



## Suze (Jan 17, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic that someday, i wish to find jeans that fit me right.
> 
> psh.



don't we all...


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2008)

okay so i got some clothes today. a long white cardigan and legwarmers, as well as a new black lace bra (ooo la la!) and some panties with pears all over them (!!!). i also got a skinny white belt and a new ring... and black flats, which i practically live in and was due for a new pair. oh! and navy blue gloves that came with white arm-warmers... i love target  

pictures coming soon, i bet you guys can't wait


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic that someday, i wish to find jeans that fit me right.
> 
> psh.



i so agree. question: does anyone know offhand how much it costs to get jeans tailored? like, generally speaking, is it expensive?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i so agree. question: does anyone know offhand how much it costs to get jeans tailored? like, generally speaking, is it expensive?



It depends on what you need to have done, and I'd say no, I don't think it's expensive...it can run you about 20-35 dollars, maybe more if you get to a place that is posh. And I look at it as an investment...a great pair of jeans always makes a girl feel hot!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> It depends on what you need to have done, and I'd say no, I don't think it's expensive...it can run you about 20-35 dollars, maybe more if you get to a place that is posh. And I look at it as an investment...a great pair of jeans always makes a girl feel hot!



thanks! that definitely is not bad at all. i'm definitely going to be looking into it!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> okay so i got some clothes today. a long white cardigan and legwarmers, as well as a new black lace bra (ooo la la!) and some panties with pears all over them (!!!). i also got a skinny white belt and a new ring... and black flats, which i practically live in and was due for a new pair. oh! and navy blue gloves that came with white arm-warmers... i love target
> 
> pictures coming soon, i bet you guys can't wait



where did you get the legwarmers?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 17, 2008)

troubadours said:


> thanks! that definitely is not bad at all. i'm definitely going to be looking into it!



You really should...I should add that it might also depend on your location. If you're in the city, places might tend to charge more than if you're out in the burbs; at least that's what I've noticed in Chicago.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 17, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> where did you get the legwarmers?



i actually got them at forever 21. normally i can't really fit into their stuff, but the legwarmers are really stretchy and my calves aren't huge. i'm going to be wearing them over tights anyways.

the tights, btw, i got from welovecolors.com - they have so many tights in so many colors and have a few plus sizes!



ashmamma84 said:


> You really should...I should add that it might also depend on your location. If you're in the city, places might tend to charge more than if you're out in the burbs; at least that's what I've noticed in Chicago.



thanks for the tip! i'll look into this when i'm back at school, since the area i school in is more suburban than where i live.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

troubadours said:


> okay so i got some clothes today. a long white cardigan and legwarmers, as well as a new black lace bra (ooo la la!) and some panties with pears all over them (!!!). i also got a skinny white belt and a new ring... and black flats, which i practically live in and was due for a new pair. oh! and navy blue gloves that came with white arm-warmers... i love target
> 
> pictures coming soon, i bet you guys can't wait



u read my mind :bow:


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

troubadours said:


> the tights, btw, i got from welovecolors.com - they have so many tights in so many colors and have a few plus sizes!



Thank you so much for this link!!


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Thank you so much for this link!!



btw 
how does the sizes run?

I've been looking for colored plus size tights forevah!
yey!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 18, 2008)

susieQ said:


> btw
> how does the sizes run?
> 
> I've been looking for colored plus size tights forevah!
> yey!



This is such a great site! Thanks, Troub.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2008)

i got a 2X and i'm about a size 20 in jeans. they fit very well! 

i love these tights! so colorful and cheap! squeal. i have 'em in purple, blue, and black.

i posted a pic of me in the blue ones here:


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

^
They're _really_ nice!

We're about the same size so I guess I should go for 2x as well. I want them in orange, blue, turquoise and emerald.
Actually, I want one pair in every color


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2008)

omgosh, i know! i so want cranberry ones to wear with black shorts and nice cream sweater... *fantasizes about awesome outfit*

also, i just ordered these sunglasses.





i'm excited for them to arrive.. one can never have too many sunglasses!


----------



## Suze (Jan 19, 2008)

^Those are kewl.

I just bought some crossword converse and this charm-braided thingy that you wrap around your wrist. 

IC I'm happy with the stuff I bought!  

View attachment 21089m.jpg


View attachment BCH_015_3.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Jan 19, 2008)

i am all about charms lately and i really have been wanting a braided headband so i like the combo of those two styles in the bracelet 

and those shoes are so awesome. it reminds me of these checkerboard vans i used to wear a reaaally long time ago!


----------



## Suze (Jan 19, 2008)

^
Thanks:happy:

I bought this leopard jacket as well:blush: I kinda regret it because I don't really like leopard at all. 

Is there something I could wear with this, or should I just give it away to charity or something? I think it can look cool, Im just not sure how to style it with my other clothes. It's kinda tricky since the jacket and sleeves are short and stuff.

If someone has any suggestions it would be much appreciated! 

View attachment leo1.JPG


View attachment leo3.JPG


----------



## troubadours (Jan 19, 2008)

i've always been iffy about leopard print myself. i always think it looks fierce on other people but i feel like i can't pull it off. it is a cute coat though.

i have a few short jackets myself. in the winter, i like to pair them with a thermal and some tight jeans and boots. in warmer weather, i usually leave the coat unbuttoned and wear it with a loose fitting babydoll top with jeans and flats.


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

Agreed 
On others it can look really hawt, but not on me (I guess). Except from my ballerina slippers I dont think Ive owned anything leopard in my life. 

I was wondering if it was some way I could combine it so it would look more dressed down/casual and your suggestions sounds great. 

*thinking out loud* Since leopard take so much focus it would probably be best to keep the rest of the outfit in neutral colors with no patterns and such.


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

*i love love love leopard print. it looks great with black or red. i wear my leopard print cardigan with a red vest and black jeans, with red pumps. i wear it buttoned up over a black vest with a black pencil skirt and red belt.

if u dont mix it with anything else patterned it looks so pin up and hot!!

if u really dont like it, sell it on ebay! dont give it away (unless its to me )

xo*


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *i love love love leopard print. it looks great with black or red. i wear my leopard print cardigan with a red vest and black jeans, with red pumps. i wear it buttoned up over a black vest with a black pencil skirt and red belt.
> 
> if u dont mix it with anything else patterned it looks so pin up and hot!!
> 
> ...



This sound like a good idea as well, I've been really keen on trying out the pin up/rockabilly look. Hopefully I can pull it off.

And sorry Bexybaby , I've changed my mind. I wont sell it/give it away. Thanks to you two, I'm eager to try something out. Hope they ship it soon! (This is why is dislike online shopping, you have to wait for the stuff to arrive)

Ahhh... I love dimmers. Always so freaking helpful.


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> This sound like a good idea as well, I've been really keen on trying out the pin up/rockabilly look. Hopefully I can pull it off.
> 
> And sorry Bexybaby , I've changed my mind. I wont sell it/give it away. Thanks to you two, I'm eager to try something out. Hope they ship it soon! (This is why is dislike online shopping, you have to wait for the stuff to arrive)
> 
> Ahhh... I love dimmers. Always so freaking helpful.



*its ok im not a 2x anyways if u gave it me i woulda sold it on ebay *


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *its ok im not a 2x anyways if u gave it me i woulda sold it on ebay *



Well. Thanks for appreciating peoples generosity.  (Remember... many people think busting too small clothes are hot)

I wouldn't give it to you anyways...cause' you have pale eyebrows and stuff! *erm* Loser!!)


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 20, 2008)

I love that leopard print jacket. It's a keeper.  Hubbys cousin recently got a leopard print coat & it looks good on her. She is on the lower end of plus sizes. I'm loving my leopard print top I got in Catherines awhile back. Everyonce in awhile they will have nice stuff like that mixed among the grandma & school teacher stuff...


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Well. Thanks for appreciating peoples generosity.  (Remember... many people think busting too small clothes are hot)
> 
> I wouldn't give it to you anyways...cause' you have pale eyebrows and stuff! *erm* Loser!!)


*
 my eyebrows are weeping as we speak. and what is this "stuff" you refer to!? is it not enough i have albino eyebrows, hmm?? *


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> my eyebrows are weeping as we speak. and what is this "stuff" you refer to!? is it not enough i have albino eyebrows, hmm?? *



I honestly don't know. I just added "stuff" to be extra mean


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> I love that leopard print jacket. It's a keeper.  Hubbys cousin recently got a leopard print coat & it looks good on her. She is on the lower end of plus sizes. I'm loving my leopard print top I got in Catherines awhile back. Everyonce in awhile they will have nice stuff like that mixed among the grandma & school teacher stuff...



Thank you


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I honestly don't know. I just added "stuff" to be extra mean



*ha! i knew you had nothing of substance to back up the "stuff" ......well except maybe that i'm colourblind lmao!*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought these on December 10th and FINALLY got them the other day. The woman I bought them from on eBay said she was sorry for how long it took and I can have 10% off next time I order. But all that aside I was happy to have them finally.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, aren't those interesting, Sasha. Very pretty and fun!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I bought these on December 10th and FINALLY got them the other day. The woman I bought them from on eBay said she was sorry for how long it took and I can have 10% off next time I order. But all that aside I was happy to have them finally.



Wow, who was the seller? I'd love to get something like this! I'm always looking for unique pieces of jewelery....Always have to make people ask!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, this might sounds weird but I am having a bad eyelash day. Does anyone ever have those too? When you put on mascara it some how clumps patches of eye lashes together. But only on ONE eye. SO one is fine and the other looks like a crippled spider. Sucks.


The seller of those cuffs is adamillar on ebay. Its based in the UK though so shipping might be more. Also I did order mine around the holidays but mine took over a month to get to me. So it might not be bad all the time, just something to consider.


----------



## Friday (Jan 29, 2008)

Finding nothing under that seller Sasha. Damn, they're gorgeous.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry about that. This should be a link for it.


----------



## Friday (Jan 30, 2008)

Well shyt. Woulda done wonders had I gone to Ebay rather than Etsy. D'oh.


----------



## Friday (Feb 1, 2008)

My niece is going to love you Sasha. I have a rep with her for unusual and really cool gifts, these are definitely in keeping with that.

Now, if you could just help me out with a label obsessed, almost 18 year old nephew. :doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 3, 2008)

Ahhh label obsessed teens. Gotta love them. lol Glad I could help. Hope she loves them.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of Nike Dunkesto Ronaldinhos which match nothing in my wardrobe, but of course I had to buy them when I saw that they were on sale.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> I bought a pair of Nike Dunkesto Ronaldinhos which match nothing in my wardrobe, but of course I had to buy them when I saw that they were on sale.



their is absolutely no shame in that. those are a fancy pair of kicks and i applaud your purchase, sir. :bow:


----------



## Friday (Feb 11, 2008)

Sasha, you like one of a kind jewelry pieces, you might like some of these.

http://www.lacyglass.com/
Dichroic Glass Beads, cabochons, pendants, bracelets

If you like the beads you might want to consider getting a neckwire rather than a chain. You can slip the beads on and off the wire so only need one. With the chains you actually have to remove the end ring to change a bead which is a big pain in the ass. I know it only lists a 16" wire, but Gail can order larger sizes if you ask her. 

Yeah, I've ordered a bunch over the last couple years :blush:. One year every female on my C-mas list got one. How often can you get a gorgeous piece of jewelry for under $20 (without the chains)? And her S&H charges? Straight postage and what the packaging costs her. Maybe $2.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy smokes! I love those earrings. The colors on all these are beautiful. I will be looking at these for a while  Thanks!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 12, 2008)

I confess that I am terribly disappointed that full-blown flared leg jeans never took off for men in the US. They'd look great on me.

Maybe I could cajole some of the Europeans on here to send some over...


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 19, 2008)

i go on random shopping sprees for nice panties...spent $130 on panties alone the other day. Also, i hang em up with their wee little hangers. I adore nice panties. Black lace is a must! haha


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 19, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i've always been iffy about leopard print myself. i always think it looks fierce on other people but i feel like i can't pull it off. it is a cute coat though.
> 
> i have a few short jackets myself. in the winter, i like to pair them with a thermal and some tight jeans and boots. in warmer weather, i usually leave the coat unbuttoned and wear it with a loose fitting babydoll top with jeans and flats.



leopard print rocks my socks! my favorite pair of panties are leopard print in fact. Sheer leopard print cheeky tanga boy shorts with black lace trim..mmmm...haha...they go great with my transformers tshirt for some kick ass pj's! haha

I also almost bought a leopard print trench coat..knee-length...unfortunately it was way-big on me. I tried the 2x, but it ran big, and the 1x was hella big too.  usually i'm somewhere between a one and 2...so sad face..but whatever atleast i have my leopard print panties! yay!


----------



## Suze (Feb 27, 2008)

ic That I finally have found some boots that I actually enjoy wearing. 
Thanks ebay! 

I also confess that I have an ebay addiction...I'm waiting for 14 orders to arrive. Most of it is cheap stuff though. I'm really looking forward to this dress and the Moschinorolleyes:?) scarf to arrive. 

View attachment bootw33.JPG


View attachment boots2222.jpg


View attachment dress 80_edited.JPG


View attachment mochino.JPG


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic That I finally have found some boots that I actually enjoy wearing.
> Thanks ebay!
> 
> I also confess that I have an ebay addiction...I'm waiting for 14 orders to arrive. Most of it is cheap stuff though. I'm really looking forward to this dress and the Moschinorolleyes:?) scarf to arrive.



i confess that susieQ's closet is ONE closet i really want to effin' raid. :batting:


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i confess that susieQ's closet is ONE closet i really want to effin' raid. :batting:



Considering *your* fashion sense I take that as a huge compliment. It would be a geographic challenge, though. 
That made my day, thanks!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Considering *your* fashion sense I take that as a huge compliment. It would be a geographic challenge, though.
> That made my day, thanks!



well, luckily, i just figured out this whole teleportation thing i've been working on for the past week or two. you know, in my spare time ... formulas and stuff. so actually, i'll be over in a minute or two. i may or may not have my right leg with me.



and considering *YOUR* fashion sense, i take note of your taking note of my fashion sense and consider *THAT* a huge compliment. 

glad it made your day! :happy:

*skips over to ebay to search for bootzzz*


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> well, luckily, i just figured out this whole teleportation thing i've been working on for the past week or two. you know, in my spare time ... formulas and stuff. so actually, i'll be over in a minute or two. i may or may not have my right leg with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, give me at least some time to clean my messy apartment!

And considering ebay ---> For the love of gawd. STAY AWAY! It's disturbingly addicting. But you probably knew that already...like all the others I know who use it.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 29, 2008)

Love the black boots. I could see myself in those...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 29, 2008)

IC that I have been a shopping horse as of late...I just bought these. They are so comfortable too! I'll be able to dance all night long!



ETA -- I'm all for raiding closets! Susieq and CC...wassup?! 

View attachment va16839021.jpg


View attachment va18527001.jpg


View attachment va18561600.jpg


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 29, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I have been a shopping horse as of late...I just bought these. They are so comfortable too! I'll be able to dance all night long!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA -- I'm all for raiding closets! Susieq and CC...wassup?!



I love them! The red patent ones are hot, and that T bar buckle on the blacks makes them extra fab!!

I confess that i just bought 4 pairs of cute shoes for £31, bargain!! I am so happy, I love pay day!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 29, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic That I finally have found some boots that I actually enjoy wearing.
> Thanks ebay!
> 
> I also confess that I have an ebay addiction...I'm waiting for 14 orders to arrive. Most of it is cheap stuff though. I'm really looking forward to this dress and the Moschinorolleyes:?) scarf to arrive.



OMG, i want that dress so bad! Jealous!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 29, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> I love them! The red patent ones are hot, and that T bar buckle on the blacks makes them extra fab!!
> 
> I confess that i just bought 4 pairs of cute shoes for £31, bargain!! I am so happy, I love pay day!



Thanks, Becka! I love pay day too!

And what a steal you got! Post some pics of the shoes! I wanna see!


----------



## Suze (Feb 29, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> OMG, i want that dress so bad! Jealous!



It arrived today and I'm a bit disappointed. The fabric is kinda "swimsuit" like. It would probably work best as a beach dress. Still like it, though. 

I'm seriously in love with this store: http://stores.ebay.com/garinvaplus
Sizes rang from 1x to 5x. But you need to check the measurements because they run kinda small. (In case yer interested. )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 29, 2008)

I confess I went to buy something practical I had budgeted for...and saw something I HAD to have. Whoops.   Oh well - thank goodness for 40% off and a LITTLE bit of spending money.  

Here it is: 

http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_woman_product_page?item=850037&pagesize=3

And the picture: 

View attachment 850037.jpg


----------



## Suze (Mar 1, 2008)

^
OoOoO...thats cute! Luv polka dots.:happy:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I have been a shopping horse as of late...I just bought these. They are so comfortable too! I'll be able to dance all night long!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA -- I'm all for raiding closets! Susieq and CC...wassup?!



i love these!!! may i ask where you got them?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I went to buy something practical I had budgeted for...and saw something I HAD to have. Whoops.   Oh well - thank goodness for 40% off and a LITTLE bit of spending money.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



I love how the LB catalog will pull through and have cute stuff! Plus sales items, yay! Picture of you in it please!


----------



## Friday (Mar 1, 2008)

Ash, those red ones are enough to make me go buy a dress. Where'd you get them? They'd look a treat with BBM's dress.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2008)

Ooh, you're right, Friday.  That would be adorable. I never wear heels, though. My big chunky feet just don't fit any comfortably. Maybe I just haven't found the right pair.  I was thinking maybe red espadrilles over the summer.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ooh, you're right, Friday.  That would be adorable. I never wear heels, though. My big chunky feet just don't fit any comfortably. Maybe I just haven't found the right pair.  I was thinking maybe red espadrilles over the summer.



Have you tried Nordstroms? My mother has extremely hard to fit feet (size 10 1/2 AAAA) and she has had good luck there, both at the store and with them being able to special order things.

also, what kind of bra do you wear with that dress? I can't EVER go braless but I'm not sure what would not show with that?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> i love these!!! may i ask where you got them?





Friday said:


> Ash, those red ones are enough to make me go buy a dress. Where'd you get them? They'd look a treat with BBM's dress.



They are from Naturalizer -- one of the places that has fashionable, sexy heels AND carries wide widths; a plus for me as I have wide, fat feet.

They are super comfortable too! Go buy a dress, Friday! And a great pair of heels!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I went to buy something practical I had budgeted for...and saw something I HAD to have. Whoops.   Oh well - thank goodness for 40% off and a LITTLE bit of spending money.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...



That dress is so cute, Ginny! I could totally see a cute wedge/espadrille to top it off! Great score!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I went to buy something practical I had budgeted for...and saw something I HAD to have. Whoops.   Oh well - thank goodness for 40% off and a LITTLE bit of spending money.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...




cute dress, its gonna look great on you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Ella and Ash. I still have to figure out what to do bra-wise if the V is too low, but I'm going to have to wear a cardigan over it at work anyway (no sleeveless - in the dress code). If the bra shows, I'll just button the cardigan high enough to cover it, I guess.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Ella and Ash. I still have to figure out what to do bra-wise if the V is too low, but I'm going to have to wear a cardigan over it at work anyway (no sleeveless - in the dress code). If the bra shows, I'll just button the cardigan high enough to cover it, I guess.



Good idea for the work week, Ginny. A cropped cardigan would be adorable. For weekends or evenings out you could do a plunge bra...sort of like that kind that LB makes. Like this http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=7575574&pagesize=3 It gives great cleavage!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2008)

I just ordered my first maternity top  I am looking around at various plus size places that have shirts that look maternity-ish that will be cool during the hot summer here. This top is a woven cotton so i think it will be nice and it's actually a maternity top  

View attachment 0046_52693_mm.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Ella and Ash. I still have to figure out what to do bra-wise if the V is too low, but I'm going to have to wear a cardigan over it at work anyway (no sleeveless - in the dress code). If the bra shows, I'll just button the cardigan high enough to cover it, I guess.



Sometimes what I do when the neckline is too low is to wear a little cami or tank top under it.....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 5, 2008)

This is probably the last item of clothing I will buy here in the UK. I fell in love with this top the minute I saw it. I think I will wear it to the BGP in April, but I may get rid of the small strap on the left side. I guess I will decide when it arrives.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 6, 2008)

I buy things sometimes because they'll look cute in my closet or hanging on the back of my door, not neccessarily on me.



there, i said it. oh the shame.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, as promised...

The dress got here today. I apologize for the quality of the cell pic, but I hope you get the idea. It's REALLY cute. I was surprised it was "slinky"-type fabric, though. I wasn't expecting that. Because of the nature of the fabric, there's a lot of "jiggle" obvious when I walk. I like that, but I realize not everyone does.  I'm wearing a red cardigan with it in the pic - the dress, as pictured on the website, is sleeveless. To my surprise, it isn't low-cut at ALL. Bad for the lack of cleavage, but good for the bra issue.  

View attachment reddress.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks really cute! Looks very office appropriate


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 7, 2008)

you ook adorable! i friggin love it on you!

i take all my pics with my cell, so i can undertand the camera phone issue...but you look awesome...i might have to buy me a dress like this now!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, as promised...
> 
> The dress got here today. I apologize for the quality of the cell pic, but I hope you get the idea. It's REALLY cute. I was surprised it was "slinky"-type fabric, though. I wasn't expecting that. Because of the nature of the fabric, there's a lot of "jiggle" obvious when I walk. I like that, but I realize not everyone does.  I'm wearing a red cardigan with it in the pic - the dress, as pictured on the website, is sleeveless. To my surprise, it isn't low-cut at ALL. Bad for the lack of cleavage, but good for the bra issue.
> 
> View attachment 37948


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm officially jealous Ginny! I want that dress! You look so great in it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sasha,

I know LBC doesn't ship overseas (at least, I don't think so), but if you want to buy it and have it shipped to me, I'll be happy to send it on to you. What're friends for? 

ETA: Thanks for the compliments, Megan and Epic and Sasha.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 7, 2008)

Very cute and def. work appropriate, also cheery and figure flattering!. But where o where did you find a red cardigan? I'm having trouble finding non-black cardis!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, Toodles! I got this one at Catherine's several years ago. It's too tight on me to wear by itself, but over this dress, it doesn't have to button. lol  I wish I had better news regarding that. I did get a bunch of brightly-colored cardigans from one of the usual suspects (LBC, Woman Within, or Roamans - can't remember which) a few months ago, so keep an eye out.

Coupon code for 40% off your favorite item and $2.99 shipping at LBC right now: 941076

(this is how I got this dress on the cheap).

Not sure how long it's valid - I read somewhere that it's 3/8/08 - not sure if that's accurate or not.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 7, 2008)

Ginny, that dress is adorable. Much cuter in person than the photo from the web site. I totally looooovvveee polka dots! Thanks for sharing the pic. 

If that came in another color (blue, pink, black) I think I'd buy it too. I'm just not a red girl.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sandie, it actually DOES come in black with white polka dots.  My link didn't work, but if you go to LBC and search for "polka", it's like the first result.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks so cute on you, Ginny! Absolutely lovely! Add some cute wedges and you are ready to go! 

Love it, girl!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 7, 2008)

Awww thanks Ginny! Thank you so much for the offer but I am only here for a few more weeks now.  So it would get here just in time for me to leave. But I appreciate it babe! I actually took that coupon code and bought this dress and had it sent to my moms house so it will be waiting for me when I get back.




What do ya think?


----------



## Red (Mar 7, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Awww thanks Ginny! Thank you so much for the offer but I am only here for a few more weeks now.  So it would get here just in time for me to leave. But I appreciate it babe! I actually took that coupon code and bought this dress and had it sent to my moms house so it will be waiting for me when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that dress, it's seriously cute.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, it's no red with polka dots, but...  

LOL. It's adorable, Sash. It'll look fantabulous on you.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! True Ginny, it's no red polka dot. I didn't want to look like a poser getting the same dress as you because lets face it, you rock that dress harder than I ever could! HUGS!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

state of emergency (blizzard) + cabin fever + higher than expected tax return that just came through into my bank account last night = NOT A GOOD EQUATION. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMS. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSS!!! :blink:

anyone know of any awesome fashion sites?! tee hee!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> state of emergency (blizzard) + cabin fever + higher than expected tax return that just came through into my bank account last night = NOT A GOOD EQUATION. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMS. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSS!!! :blink:
> 
> anyone know of any awesome fashion sites?! tee hee!



Sorry, this is going to be of no use whatsoever but can I just say, I really like your hair! Do you have any more piccies as I'm casting about for idea for a restyle... Thanks 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thanks guys! True Ginny, it's no red polka dot. I didn't want to look like a poser getting the same dress as you because lets face it, you rock that dress harder than I ever could! HUGS!


This is SO not true, S, but I love you for saying it regardless.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 8, 2008)

BBMe, I love that dress. Normally I like smaller dots, but in this case I even like the big ones, and you look super cute in it. Red's a great color for you.

I love polka dots too, especially navy with white dots! Just last night a friend gave me a photograph of the two of us that was taken a couple decades ago, and sure enough I was wearing a navy polka dot dress. Stupid thing is I was so much smaller then, but in the pic I'm wearing a white T-shirt under a short-sleeve dress just to try to hide my fat upper arms an inch or two more.  Crazy, I was.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, Rainy. I'm trying to stop myself from accessorizing it too thoroughly at this point. Therein lies the danger in cute outfits. lol

I'm not normally a big dots person, either (in fact, this will be the only thing I own with polka dots at all), but I'm really trying to branch out - and I like this dress.  Most of what I own is either red or pink for precisely the reason you said - it's just my color.   

Thanks again.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 8, 2008)

I love spots too! Saw this on Ebay so if anyones a 2X....


Tracey xx 

View attachment aea5_1.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG! SO CUTE!!!!

Good thing I'm not a 2X


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I love spots too! Saw this on Ebay so if anyones a 2X....
> 
> 
> Tracey xx



Thanks Tracey!

I think I'm gonna have to get that for my daughter. It would look sooooo cute on her. And, it's her size.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 8, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Thanks Tracey!
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to get that for my daughter. It would look sooooo cute on her. And, it's her size.



It would look adorable on her!!! You know we'll need pictures? 

Tracey xx


----------



## Brenda (Mar 9, 2008)

After a long and painful search I found shoes to wear to my wedding that FIT and I love. They arrived today and they are even better in person. I had budgeted $300 for shoes because they are so difficult to get in a 12 wide but these were on sale for $36 down from $90.

http://shop.marmishoes.com/prodimg/41497370000.jpg 

View attachment 41497370000.jpg


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

I just went shopping for a few new things, I am not a "fashion" person, I mostly wear jeans, and band shirts. I have a few nice things I wear for certain occasions. (sp?)

I am a shoe person  I have tons of shoes, its the first thing I bought after Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Back to Toodles' and BBM's discussion on cardigans - I have a complaint/confession. I also want non-black cardigans AND black cardigans and LOTS of them. I do a lot of the layering - tank tops with a warmer article on top. It's just my uniform, really. But what I CAN'T STAND are all the droopy, loose cardigan options out there. I want FITTED, CUTE, SHAPELY NOT MATRONLY overshirts. Today I'm wearing a gray cardigan I admittedly got at Avenue for a mere $5 so I shouldn't complain, but I'm still so irritated at how it hangs off of me.

I actually bought a junior's style thin material black hoodie from somewhere this winter and I have to stop myself from wearing it every day as it's one of the few options I have that doesn't float around me like a minor step up from a mumu.

Yeah, I can rant about clothing like nothing else. I know you guys get it.

P.S. Don't get me STARTED on DROOPY, LOOSE tank tops, either. Why can't it be tight AND actually long enough to cover the belly? It's either long and loose or short/riding up my ass and tight. I would kill for a selection of perfect tank tops.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> P.S. Don't get me STARTED on DROOPY, LOOSE tank tops, either. Why can't it be tight AND actually long enough to cover the belly? It's either long and loose or short/riding up my ass and tight. I would kill for a selection of perfect tank tops.



I hear you! The tanks I get in stores always seem to be baggy in the body, and when it comes to the hem at the bottom, its like the thread has no room to give. So I always end up ripping the bottom hems. Not to mention at Lane Bryant when they started carrying the "longer" style shirts and tanks they still aren't long enough! I feel you on this one. I mostly go to black and white wife beaters in mens sizes since the other options are spendy and can suck.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 9, 2008)

Brenda said:


> After a long and painful search I found shoes to wear to my wedding that FIT and I love. They arrived today and they are even better in person. I had budgeted $300 for shoes because they are so difficult to get in a 12 wide but these were on sale for $36 down from $90.
> 
> http://shop.marmishoes.com/prodimg/41497370000.jpg



OHHH great shoes....pics, i want pics...um...i mean more pics...


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Toodles' and BBM's discussion on cardigans - I have a complaint/confession. I also want non-black cardigans AND black cardigans and LOTS of them. I do a lot of the layering - tank tops with a warmer article on top. It's just my uniform, really. But what I CAN'T STAND are all the droopy, loose cardigan options out there. I want FITTED, CUTE, SHAPELY NOT MATRONLY overshirts. Today I'm wearing a gray cardigan I admittedly got at Avenue for a mere $5 so I shouldn't complain, but I'm still so irritated at how it hangs off of me.
> 
> I actually bought a junior's style thin material black hoodie from somewhere this winter and I have to stop myself from wearing it every day as it's one of the few options I have that doesn't float around me like a minor step up from a mumu.
> 
> ...



I bought a bunch of fitted cardigans from Jessica London last spring in very bright colors. They were light and perfect, they hit at the waist. They also perished in the great bleaching accident of 2007. I've looked at the website since and haven't seen anything comaprable.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Toodles' and BBM's discussion on cardigans - I have a complaint/confession. I also want non-black cardigans AND black cardigans and LOTS of them. I do a lot of the layering - tank tops with a warmer article on top. It's just my uniform, really. But what I CAN'T STAND are all the droopy, loose cardigan options out there. I want FITTED, CUTE, SHAPELY NOT MATRONLY overshirts. Today I'm wearing a gray cardigan I admittedly got at Avenue for a mere $5 so I shouldn't complain, but I'm still so irritated at how it hangs off of me.
> 
> I actually bought a junior's style thin material black hoodie from somewhere this winter and I have to stop myself from wearing it every day as it's one of the few options I have that doesn't float around me like a minor step up from a mumu.
> 
> ...



I don't know what size you need, but have you tried ON or Torrid? I just bought a couple cardigans in cute colors from Torrid and I'm looking at ON for a few more...

Here's a link to ON plus size cardis...

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/category.do?cid=5635


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 9, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> state of emergency (blizzard) + cabin fever + higher than expected tax return that just came through into my bank account last night = NOT A GOOD EQUATION. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMS. GET ME AWAY FROM THE DOT COMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSS!!! :blink:
> 
> anyone know of any awesome fashion sites?! tee hee!



Oh do I understand, girl! 

It all depends on what you are looking for -- I like www.alight.com for dresses; I've bought some things from www.cherished-woman.com (Nancy carries higher end plus stuff); www.fashionoverdose.com; www.svobodastyle.com for denim (Jessica has great denim but it's spendy)...and if you just want to drool at gorgeous (expensive!) dresses, check out www.monifc.com -- I've been wanting to take a trip to her boutique for the longest. 

Oh and www.bandlu.com www.sizeappeal.com 
And of course, the usual suspects...but I'm sure you are well aware of them.

Happy Shopping, CC!! Oh and when you buy your haul...pstpixplsthx!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Know where I can find Tshirts? Like cute slogans and stuff?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 9, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> Know where I can find Tshirts? Like cute slogans and stuff?



Yup, here....

www.bigatheart.com


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks very much! reps


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

Kajun Kat said:


> Know where I can find Tshirts? Like cute slogans and stuff?



www.cafepress.com has some really fun stuff in sizes up to 22/24. I got this shirt and I love it..the quality is really good, and the customer service is excellent.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

IC that i have fallen in love with long-line bras. I've never had one before now, but I feel so much more supported..and perky! well, my girls do. I'm definitely making it a permanent change.


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> www.cafepress.com has some really fun stuff in sizes up to 22/24. I got this shirt and I love it..the quality is really good, and the customer service is excellent.



Thanks, it's a great site!


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

I really love Torrid.

My style doesn't usually include darker items, like their Edge line, even though some of it is extremely cute!

But, sometimes, their stuff is just too expensive! Their bathing suits are great, too, but who has $70 or more to spend on a bathing suit?

I'm wanting to head to the mall to purchase a few things since Spring is coming up, but since I'm low on cash, I'm not entirely sure what would be the best option.

Old Navy, maybe? Though, their plus size clothing is only available online...

~*Crystal*~


----------



## troubadours (Mar 20, 2008)

soooo my boyf and i are on some pretty complicated terms atm, so what better way to cheer me up than a lil retail therapy?

just ordered this bag:






and a headband similar to this:




i literally just ordered this stuff like 15 minutes ago, and the headband i got is no longer on the site so i couldn't get a pic. weird! glad i ordered when i did.

i'm a lil unsure as to what i will wear the headband with, but i've wanted one for so long. pretty sure i've seen sasha rocking a similar one, so she really made me wanna try it


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> soooo my boyf and i are on some pretty complicated terms atm, so what better way to cheer me up than a lil retail therapy?
> 
> just ordered this bag:
> 
> ...



Retail therapy is always a great option. I love the headband. If its from the same lady I got mine from on Etsy then awesome. I mean awesome no matter what  I would like to see pics once it has arrives please.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Retail therapy is always a great option. I love the headband. If its from the same lady I got mine from on Etsy then awesome. I mean awesome no matter what  I would like to see pics once it has arrives please.



i ordered mine from urban outfitters so i hope its still awesome! i'm a total ~cam whore~ so of course there will be lots of pics!

oh yeah! and what kinda stuff do you wear it with? is it easy to pull off with casual going out outfits?


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 20, 2008)

Not really a clothing confession but... 

I have a can of Big Sexy Hair Hairspray on my dressing table and even though its empty I cant bring myself to throw it away. Its great stuff but its a hard brand to find over here so until I track some down I'm keeping it. Just seeing it proclaim 'Big and Sexy' all confidently like that makes me smile.

Tell me I'm not the only one who keeps empty favourites...?

Tracey xx


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep empty bottles of perfume, you can still smell them when they're gone 

I throw it away after I get a new bottle of whatever flavor I'm out of.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i ordered mine from urban outfitters so i hope its still awesome! i'm a total ~cam whore~ so of course there will be lots of pics!
> 
> oh yeah! and what kinda stuff do you wear it with? is it easy to pull off with casual going out outfits?



Im all for flashy accessories with casual outfits. I think you can just experiment with it, but it will go with dress up and casual. 


This is the lady I bought mine from on Etsy.com . Charm School
This might be my next purchase. If there is one still around when I get home. 

View attachment il_430xN.21154486.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Mar 21, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im all for flashy accessories with casual outfits. I think you can just experiment with it, but it will go with dress up and casual.
> 
> 
> This is the lady I bought mine from on Etsy.com . Charm School
> This might be my next purchase. If there is one still around when I get home.



awesome!! thanks for the link. that is actually closer to the one i bought. i can't believe it's just not on the site anymore! i hope it's still able to be shipped.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 23, 2008)

IC that i'm unsure of whether this dress looks cute or not!

i got it from forever 21...they only go up to a size large. i cut out the slip that was sewn into it and managed to pull it on over my hips. i think it's so cute! and i like the idea of it with my long gray cardigan, black leggings, unnecessary eiffel tower necklace and clear plastic jellies (not pictured) but i'm unsure of how it sorta pulls around the middle? what do you guys think?

fierce or tranny mess?





oh yeah, the tanktop i wear underneath is not rly that noticeable irl, thx flash

closeup of necklace and MySpACE pIx FaCE~.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, first of all, love the necklace.  Second if you feel uncomfortable about the pulling around the middle then maybe its not meant to be. But if you dont mind and say effit, and wear it!  You look good no matter what you fashion maven. I say go for it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> IC that i'm unsure of whether this dress looks cute or not!
> 
> i got it from forever 21...they only go up to a size large. i cut out the slip that was sewn into it and managed to pull it on over my hips. i think it's so cute! and i like the idea of it with my long gray cardigan, black leggings, unnecessary eiffel tower necklace and clear plastic jellies (not pictured) but i'm unsure of how it sorta pulls around the middle? what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Jen I think the colors are cute, but I'm not sure about the textures. The dress looks a little thin/flimsy to be paired with a more substanial cardigan and leggings. It may be difficult to tell with the flash you mentioned, but I think the dress looks a bit more like a sundress type that might work better as a stand alone piece.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 23, 2008)

I think a dress in a darker color would work better.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 23, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok, first of all, love the necklace.  Second if you feel uncomfortable about the pulling around the middle then maybe its not meant to be. But if you dont mind and say effit, and wear it!  You look good no matter what you fashion maven. I say go for it.



awww thanks! i was just a little unsure since this is something new for me.

OMG ALSO, sasha, is that a dean lerner avatar??? um kinda love garth marenghi's darkplace



LoveBHMS said:


> Jen I think the colors are cute, but I'm not sure about the textures. The dress looks a little thin/flimsy to be paired with a more substanial cardigan and leggings. It may be difficult to tell with the flash you mentioned, but I think the dress looks a bit more like a sundress type that might work better as a stand alone piece.



the dress is definitely thin, but its thick around the top (if that makes sense?) the texture's weird, it just seems like a big shirt. this cannot be pulled off (for me at least) as a standalone piece. i don't have to wear a cardigan, as i probably wouldn't when it gets warmer out, buuut the leggings are kinda necessary. 



MissToodles said:


> I think a dress in a darker color would work better.



hm unfortunately thats the only color it came in and def the only color i bought. so maybe suggestions for leggings/cardigan colors


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 23, 2008)

What about trying the cardigan in black to match the black leggings, and then the baby blue dress would be more like a color "pop" the way you'd knot a pastel colored sweater around a dark blazer?

Since spring is here, would something like navy leggings work with navy or white jellies?


----------



## troubadours (Mar 23, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> What about trying the cardigan in black to match the black leggings, and then the baby blue dress would be more like a color "pop" the way you'd knot a pastel colored sweater around a dark blazer?
> 
> Since spring is here, would something like navy leggings work with navy or white jellies?



i like this idea!! i'll be doing some online ordering this week so hopefully i'll be able to report back with improvements.

if anything at least i have a new doing laundry outfit @[email protected]


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> OMG ALSO, sasha, is that a dean lerner avatar??? um kinda love garth marenghi's darkplace



Indeed it is. Richard Ayoade is one of my fave british comedians. I've loved Darkplace for years, but recently got to know his roles as well in The Mighty Boosh and The IT Crowd. All 3 amazing shows! You have great taste in TV missy!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe a black shrug if you do the black leggings? That way you don't have the bulk and heaviness of a sweater but can still cover your arms a bit if you want to.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Maybe a black shrug if you do the black leggings? That way you don't have the bulk and heaviness of a sweater but can still cover your arms a bit if you want to.



nah, i wasn't concerned with covering my arms at all, it's just that it's still so cold around here that a sweaters sorta necessary at the moment!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 23, 2008)

troubadours said:


> nah, i wasn't concerned with covering my arms at all, it's just that it's still so cold around here that a sweaters sorta necessary at the moment!



haha good point.


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2008)

I really want this dress and this cropped pant. Both on top of page.

Does anyone know if Victoria's Secret run big? Problem is they only goes up to an xl and I'm usually a 16/18 on top and 20/22 on bottom depending on the brand. 

I want this stuff sooo bad and it looks roomy. Hope someone knows!

Another question, I have pictures of two "just above knee-length" skirts I recently bought in black and grey. I think they look kinda boring and would love some styling suggestions. 
Hint...I'm a fan of the 80s, bright colors and mildly tacky stuff.  

View attachment 35-5190.jpg


View attachment 35-5192D1.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish Victoria's Secret would stop sending me catalogs since I can't fit into their stuff and something about the whole look and feel of the catalogs just pisses me off anyway. I don't know what I bought that got me on their mailing list last year.

Title Nine sends me catalogs and I can't fit into their stuff either (some of which only goes up to a size 12 or 14), but I like the sporty look of the clothes, the pictures of the women looking so physically capable, and wonder what it would be like to be athletic and outdoorsy. The catalog is better than the website - you don't really get to see the clothes being modeled on the site. I have a sudden urge to go canoeing!

Lane Bryant, what's happened to you? Up until about two years ago, I would spend a couple of hundred dollars every month buying your stuff. I loved it and didn't really feel a need to shop anywhere else. Now, I can't stand 95% of your offerings (except for the underwear - that's always been great). Polyester and more polyester, strangely cut tops, and what is with all of the bright candy colors lately? You seem to be making your shirts longer, and while I know many women here like longer shirts, they don't work for me and just look too long and sloppy. I am the same weight now as I was about three years ago, so you think that would mean I could wear the same size, but I swear you're cutting things smaller. My 18/20s from a couple of years back still fit well and exactly as they did when I first bought them; your current 18/20 is a little too snug. Maybe it's because of the longer lengths, so now there's more material that needs to fit around my hips and my lower half is a little bigger than an 18/20? A 22/24 is too big, so none of your tops fit properly even if I liked them enough to buy them. The pants don't fit well regardless of size, and I've never liked your jeans. RightFit hasn't helped me. I keep visiting your website and store hoping for things I'll like better. I'm no fashion maven. I like new clothes as much as the next person, but I don't like spending loads of time to find them. I had really liked buying most of my clothes from Lane Bryant, being confident about the sizing, and just knowing everything would fit as I expected it to. The cashier I spoke to last week said I'm not the only one who's had complaints.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 1, 2008)

not really a confession, more of a whine.. I tried on my last pair of pants that were fitting today and no longer can it contain my body. UGH. I dont remember having issues with clotehs not fitting when i was pregnant with my son. Now i have to go shopping for new pants. (i already got a new pair of stretchy denim capris that fit this evening and a cute babydoll top) Now i'm thinking about hitting the Avenue and getting some stretch denim shorts or something along those lines.. wahh i hate having to buy clothes i wont be able to wear after having the baby!! I'm thinking maybe some cheap stretchy cotton shorts might be in order so i dont have to spend a lot and they'll fit well into 9th month of pregnancy. (i'm 5 1/2 months now)


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm... I haven't exactly read through everyone's posts, but it seems this is lacking some male confessions. 

I was always a pretty normal guy, never buying clothes and all that, until an ex-gf of mine kind of started me in a bad downward spiral of the whole hipster fad.

Anyway, I guess my confession is that I'm actually aware of fashion trends and shit. I definitely still don't care all that much, but I do where some really slim pants. Hah.

oh and lately I'm all about really plain clothing. If I could only wear American Apparel, I would.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats on your baby. I wish Victorias Secret had plus sizes. I have gotten their catalogs & nothing to fit me. Whine...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 2, 2008)

Whine, whine, whine, whine...........

just felt like joining in on the whine.

Misery loves company today!
Meh, Kara


----------



## onetrulyshy (Apr 3, 2008)

My confession...I just read this whole thread...all 24 pages...why? because im obsessed with clothes. It feels so nice to say it.  But then im also obsessed with shoes (got 4 new pair this weekend, all on sale, most expensive pair $12) and HANDBAGS. I love Kathy VanZeeland..and im going shopping tomorrow to look at her new spring bags...i think this is going to be a very bad thing.


----------



## Suze (Apr 4, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> My confession...I just read this whole thread...all 24 pages...why? because im obsessed with clothes. It feels so nice to say it.  But then im also obsessed with shoes (got 4 new pair this weekend, all on sale, most expensive pair $12) and HANDBAGS. I love Kathy VanZeeland..and im going shopping tomorrow to look at her new spring bags...i think this is going to be a very bad thing.



welcome aboard. you're definitely not the only one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

I could become a serious addict of Etsy. I browsed half the night last night for little gifts to include with birthday checks for my nieces as well as for something for my sister for her birthday. Of course my first purchase ended up being something for myself. If I had the funds, I could really go crazy here.

earrings for me:






necklace for my sister:





hello kitty bracelet for my 13 yr old niece:
http://image2.etsy.com/il_430xN.22553226.jpg

Jane Austen mini-doll for my 16 yr old niece:
http://image1.etsy.com/il_430xN.22255321.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 7, 2008)

I completely get you, TFG. Etsy is so much fun. I'm very happy that I switched my store from Ebay to Etsy. I've had good sales, and very nice customers. I also spend a lot of time looking at everyone elses stuff. I could spend hours there. The creativity is awesome!!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 10, 2008)

Why do I have so many black items in my wardrobe? I feel like a Sicilian widow at times. I don't think black makes me look slimmer but maybe it does make me look more dour. I was going through clothing this evening and saw the varying hues of darkness. I'm no longer goth, thank goodness, but I'm driven insane.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 10, 2008)

I feel you there...I took a springtime inventory of my stuff and found that I have no bright colors at all! All dark shades, often complete black.

Since I'm a guy, though, I can just run out and buy a few solid white, red, possibly green t-shirts and be done with it.

Ah, the simplicity.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 17, 2008)

Why am I liking this Fashion Bug top & being drawn to it? I don't really need it. Yeah it's only $14.99 but I have tons of tops already. I already have a brown short sleeve t-shirt type top. But I still love it anyway...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

If we had a home fashions confessions thread, I'd post this there, but we don't so please bear with me.  

I've ordered this shower curtain from Walmart.com to pick up in the store (no shipping charges).. I'm really excited about all the color because we're soon moving into yet another generic white painted rented apartment where we can't paint the walls, so I'll take color any way I can get it. I think I will pick up some fluffy orange shag rugs for the floor and add a couple of orange towels to our collection.

I found this photo on hgtv.com after reading all of the reviews that said the photo on walmart.com wasn't accurate. I <3 it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 17, 2008)

I love that shower curtain


----------



## wistful (Apr 17, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I love that shower curtain




Ditto, it's great!! I would love to see pics of the bathroom after you're done decorating.Oh and I totally wish we *did* have a home fashions confessions thread..though I already spend tons of time looking at home decorating stuff on-line as it is.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought a pair of Levi's today - size 24 stretch bootcuts.
At TJMaxx, on the clearance rack, for 7 bucks.

I just zipped them up. OMG. Size 24!!! 
Happy dance? OH HELL YEAH.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kimberleigh said:


> I bought a pair of Levi's today - size 24 stretch bootcuts.
> At TJMaxx, on the clearance rack, for 7 bucks.
> 
> I just zipped them up. OMG. Size 24!!!
> Happy dance? OH HELL YEAH.



What a deal! SCORE!!!!

I love TJMaxx...I always find such great deals. I was there a couple weeks ago and bought some cute tops, several pairs of sandals, pjs, and a pink faux crocodile laptop case... didn't cost more than $150.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 18, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If we had a home fashions confessions thread, I'd post this there, but we don't so please bear with me.
> 
> I've ordered this shower curtain from Walmart.com to pick up in the store (no shipping charges).. I'm really excited about all the color because we're soon moving into yet another generic white painted rented apartment where we can't paint the walls, so I'll take color any way I can get it. I think I will pick up some fluffy orange shag rugs for the floor and add a couple of orange towels to our collection.
> 
> I found this photo on hgtv.com after reading all of the reviews that said the photo on walmart.com wasn't accurate. I <3 it.



Very cute shower curtain, and very 60's looking. I had a dress in a similar pattern way back when.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 18, 2008)

wistful said:


> Ditto, it's great!! I would love to see pics of the bathroom after you're done decorating.Oh and I totally wish we *did* have a home fashions confessions thread..though I already spend tons of time looking at home decorating stuff on-line as it is.



I went through a stint of buying tons of stuff for my home and then when hubby wouldnt hang the shelves so i could decorate them and the mirror i got, i sort of gave up


----------



## chubbycouture (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm trying to post messages - how am I messing it up?


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

chubbycouture said:


> I'm trying to post messages - how am I messing it up?



you're doing it right as far as I'm concerned. awesome username btw.


----------



## chubbycouture (Apr 19, 2008)

....does it block it from being posted? That's what I'm trying to do.

And thanks for the compliment. My user name is my new business and Web site. 

My first reply - thanks for that, too!!! Happy weekend!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 19, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Why do I have so many black items in my wardrobe? I feel like a Sicilian widow at times. I don't think black makes me look slimmer but maybe it does make me look more dour. I was going through clothing this evening and saw the varying hues of darkness. I'm no longer goth, thank goodness, but I'm driven insane.



almost every pair of pants I own are black, I guess I bought into the belief that they would make my big legs look slimmer.


----------



## Suze (Apr 19, 2008)

chubbycouture said:


> ....does it block it from being posted? That's what I'm trying to do.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment. My user name is my new business and Web site.
> 
> My first reply - thanks for that, too!!! Happy weekend!


nah, i wouldn't think so. i've never had problems with that. 

just past and copy the link directly. for example like this: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/index.php

if you want to do it more advanced you could write whatever you'd like. for example: Dimensions. mark the text, click on the globe icon, insert the url and TA-da!
Dimensions

suddenly i feel a bit geeky. 
welcome & happy weekend to you too. :happy:




MissToodles said:


> Why do I have so many black items in my wardrobe? I feel like a Sicilian widow at times. I don't think black makes me look slimmer but maybe it does make me look more dour. I was going through clothing this evening and saw the varying hues of darkness. I'm no longer goth, thank goodness, but I'm driven insane.





DeniseW said:


> almost every pair of pants I own are black, I guess I bought into the belief that they would make my big legs look slimmer.


an old lady i've never meet started talking to me at the bus stop some weeks ago. suddenly she says "you are not wearing black because you're overweight do you?."
Me: "actually, no i don't. i happen to like that color."

So rude! :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

I admit that I am feeling springily clothes-crazy right now. Partly it's cause I cleaned out my closet, too, but....WANT WANT WANT.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I gave into temptation. LOL. I found out about Lane Bryant Catalog's 50% off sale and bought the summer clothes I need so badly.  $280 worth of clothing, for $140. 

One pair of pants, five shirts, one belt, and four dresses. Not too shabby! I'll see if I can get pics up of my haul.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

This, in turquoise:







These, in white:






This, in white:






This, in turquoise:






This, in the pictured black and white print:






This, in copper print (not pictured):






This, in navy (I know it's not summery, but it's too cute):






This, in turquoise with white dots:






This, in white:






This (I plan on extending it somehow, maybe with chain from a craft store):






One more to be continued in next post...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

And finally, this in white (I plan on wearing this over the black and white dress, and over the blue and white polka dot tank):


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2008)

The brown & turquoise tops are cute. So are the white pants but I'd get them in another color cuz I know they'd get dirty within 5 mins lol...


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 27, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Why do I have so many black items in my wardrobe? I feel like a Sicilian widow at times. I don't think black makes me look slimmer but maybe it does make me look more dour. I was going through clothing this evening and saw the varying hues of darkness. I'm no longer goth, thank goodness, but I'm driven insane.




....and it's just GOTTA stop. I've sworn to take myself in hand and quit with all the dark duds already! Have given away/discarded a bunch of gothy goodies that either don't fit me physically, or I just do not want in the closet anymore. Anything I've bought so far this year is colorful, and I hope to keep that trend going. 

After the last few years of illness, depression and bereavement, my spirits could really use a lift, and bright spring clothes will help do the job. I'll always love black, but I think it's time to love it a little less......


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 28, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This, in turquoise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have fabulous taste, Ginny! I really like those dresses! So what shoes will you wear with them? A cute espadrille could really set those duds out!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm on the lookout for an espadrille wide enough for my feet - as soon as I find one, I'm snapping it up!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 2, 2008)

IC that I'm feeling absolute lust over these pieces...lawd help me! 

View attachment product_thumb.jpg


View attachment product_thumb2.jpg


View attachment product_thumb3.jpg


View attachment product_thumb4.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (May 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I'm feeling absolute lust over these pieces...lawd help me!



Wow, I love those, where are they from?


----------



## elle camino (May 2, 2008)

ashmamma i am not playing. tell me immediately where to find that white eyelet dress.


and where i can find that blonde girl on the end, there. sheeeeesh.


----------



## Fairest Epic (May 3, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Wow, I love those, where are they from?



what she said! where on earth are these from lovely lady?


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Wow, I love those, where are they from?





elle camino said:


> ashmamma i am not playing. tell me immediately where to find that white eyelet dress.
> 
> 
> and where i can find that blonde girl on the end, there. sheeeeesh.





Fairest Epic said:


> what she said! where on earth are these from lovely lady?



http://www.monifc.com/


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 11, 2008)

This sums up my feelings nicely, both picture and description: http://chikarue.deviantart.com/art/Bellbottoms-78163793


----------



## goofy girl (May 11, 2008)

susieQ said:


> http://www.monifc.com/



Holy Moly...those are GORGEOUS clothes but I almost choked when I saw the pricetags!!!


----------



## DeniseW (May 11, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Holy Moly...those are GORGEOUS clothes but I almost choked when I saw the pricetags!!!



yeah, me too, if fact, I'm still chokin.....nice clothes but I don't think they are worth that price


----------



## DeniseW (May 11, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Holy Moly...those are GORGEOUS clothes but I almost choked when I saw the pricetags!!!



yeah, me too, if fact, I'm still chokin.....nice clothes but I don't think they are worth that price


----------



## HottiMegan (May 15, 2008)

I confess that I found out last night that there was a Motherhood Maternity store in my local mall (which is rare to have a big chain) and that they sell plus size clothes.. So i went out and got these and a maternity support belt  The dotty shirt was a set with a pair of really light weight pants. I think next week, after my paycheck, I'm going to hit this store for a couple more things  

View attachment 4279cu3.jpg


View attachment 9305583swdcu.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (May 16, 2008)

susieQ said:


> http://www.monifc.com/



i believe checking out that website right now ... was just about the highest form of torture one impulsive-buying shopaholic could possibly do to oneself at this hour.

not that i wasn't aware that monif c. is pricey ... but ... still ... maybe i was ... just ... hoping. :blush:


----------



## Smushygirl (May 16, 2008)

IC I must have this dress! I don't know why, I just love it!


http://www.alight.com/10112570.html


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> IC I must have this dress! I don't know why, I just love it!
> http://www.alight.com/10112570.html



It's very pretty Smushy. Makes me think of summer garden parties, elegant white sun hats and hot dates.


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 20, 2008)

*weeps for Monif C. white eyelet dress* Why can't the two of us be together? We are in love...


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

i never thought i would say this, but i just bought my first pair of gladiator sandals and they're so comfy and cute. i love them!:wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 21, 2008)

IC this chick has rockin' fashion sense! Makes me proud to be a fat chick! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbeauty/


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC this chick has rockin' fashion sense! Makes me proud to be a fat chick!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbeauty/



i've noticed her to!
she's SO good at making affordable clothes look fabulous.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i've noticed her to!
> she's SO good at making affordable clothes look fabulous.



Yeah, she is...and from the looks of it, so are the other fatshionistas on that board.


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

ic that mariah careys fashion sense makes me giggle. 

i give her props for doing her own thing, though. 

View attachment mx0120035__opt1.jpg


View attachment mariah-carey-vh1-save-the-music-10th-anniversary-gala-1zhcDE.jpg


View attachment mariah_carey1.jpg


----------



## cnk2cav (May 28, 2008)

IC I haven't gone clothes shopping since I quit working at LB in September, and that I'm afraid I'm not going to last much longer, but the thought of paying retail after the amazing discount freaks me out.


----------



## Crystal (May 28, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> IC I haven't gone clothes shopping since I quit working at LB in September, and that I'm afraid I'm not going to last much longer, but the thought of paying retail after the amazing discount freaks me out.




LB is having a sale right now, if that helps at all.  They're having a 30% to 40% off sale, plus they're offering that 25% coupon as well.

...though, I know exactly what you mean. When I'm low on cash, but dying to shop and can't afford LB, I head to TJMaxx and Ross.


----------



## HollyGirl (May 31, 2008)

girls, here is an eyelet shirtdress i just bought. if the picture doesnt work heres the link.. http://www.silhouettes.com/Product/Dress+Solid/Eyelet+Shirtdress/D-3100/P-50536612BAzz


.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 2, 2008)

"Rona O'Connor, Debra's (Messing) colorist for over a decade, adds dimension to her client's hair by using a dark auburn base and then weaving in copper highlights and slivers of apricot and honey shades. "Redheads fade faster than other shades, and the gold tone is the first to go," says O'Connor. "Wash with a shampoo and conditioner made for blondes to keep your red color rich by bringing out the gold highlights in your hair."

I had never heard this before, but it makes sense. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Friday (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine's not red but I have a very light brown with light ash blond highlights and my color lady said the same thing. Shampoo and condition to preserve the blond because it fades faster.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

IC that I finally spent some money on clothing, without waiting until it's on clearance. I forked $200 over to Target, and came home with two dresses, three summery tops (think peasant blouses in cotton voile), a new nightgown, some new undies and assorted other t-shirts and goodies.

I also C that I need some new, pretty bras that also hold my boobage solidly in place, preferably without underwire. Impossible, I think.


----------



## Suze (Jun 3, 2008)

^
Pictures please


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 3, 2008)

I shouldn't have, I didn't need to . . . but went in and spent $200 at Avenue this afternoon. SocialBFly was smart and didn't come with me. Got a couple or shirts, some skorts, and I'm all into matching bra/underwear sets - never used to be - so bought two of those. 



Fascinita said:


> IC that I finally spent some money on clothing, without waiting until it's on clearance. I forked $200 over to Target, and came home with two dresses, three summery tops (think peasant blouses in cotton voile), a new nightgown, some new undies and assorted other t-shirts and goodies.
> 
> I also C that I need some new, pretty bras that also hold my boobage solidly in place, preferably without underwire. Impossible, I think.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I shouldn't have, I didn't need to . . . but went in and spent $200 at Avenue this afternoon. SocialBFly was smart and didn't come with me. Got a couple or shirts, some skorts, and I'm all into matching bra/underwear sets - never used to be - so bought two of those.



Ooooh... Exciting. Wish we had an Avenue here. I had one of their robes for five years, until I finally got tired of seeing it and gave it to Salvation Army. It was still in great shape! I think I spent like $13 on it, and it was a very nice robe indeed. But a girl just needs a change once in a while. What a bargain, though!


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2008)

I want this in a plus size.  

View attachment HamburgerDress_front_.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I want this in a plus size.



Can't be that hard to knit...


----------



## Crystal (Jul 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I want this in a plus size.




K, so it took me a good 5 seconds to realize that that was a cheeseburger.


*shakes head*


Awesome dress.


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Can't be that hard to knit...



Unfortunately, I can't knit... :/

But this dress is reason enough to start doing it!



CrystalUT11 said:


> K, so it took me a good 5 seconds to realize that that was a cheeseburger.
> 
> 
> *shakes head*
> ...



I think it's a DOUBLE, actually.


----------



## Friday (Jul 8, 2008)

Add some chunky beads and bangles in a nice 'special sauce' shade.

Like this maybe...


----------



## Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I want this in a plus size.



reminds me of jeremy scott's 2006 food fight collection.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ivy said:


> reminds me of jeremy scott's 2006 food fight collection.



Those are so ridiculous looking.


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Those are so ridiculous looking.



delicious ridiculous. 

this sweater thingy is pretty awesome. i would totally wear it if it came in my size & i could afford it! 

View attachment fashion18_7.jpg


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

I mix black and brown quite frequently, and light blue denim is never out of style for me  Luckily, this fall the black and brown is tres chic and this past SS, light blue denim was all the rage. 08 is the fashion year even for my faux pas apparently


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Unfortunately, I can't knit... :/
> 
> But this dress is reason enough to start doing it!



Where did you find the pic? I'm curious if I can find a pattern. Cottage industry here I come! LOL!


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Where did you find the pic? I'm curious if I can find a pattern. Cottage industry here I come! LOL!





Here ---> http://www.joykampia.com/

This probably belongs on the Foodee board, but I also found some great fiber sculptures.

I am kinda hungry now. 

View attachment lores_donuts.jpg


View attachment lores_BreakfastMeal.jpg


View attachment lores_crowdedsubway.jpg


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 8, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I mix black and brown quite frequently, and light blue denim is never out of style for me  Luckily, this fall the black and brown is tres chic and this past SS, light blue denim was all the rage. 08 is the fashion year even for my faux pas apparently




I've been wearing Black and Brown together for a while, I think it looks really good together, especially with tortoise-shell accessories. *shrug*


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> I've been wearing Black and Brown together for a while, I think it looks really good together, especially with tortoise-shell accessories. *shrug*


 Yea, it goes so well with my tortie Ray Ban's


----------



## Red (Jul 8, 2008)

Huh, I alway wear black and brown together, as long as they're in the right shade I think it works pretty well. Who care about rules, as long as you like it!


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

Red said:


> Huh, I alway wear black and brown together, as long as they're in the right shade I think it works pretty well. Who care about rules, as long as you like it!


I would agree to a certain extent, but some of Aggy's latest styles have shown how *some* rules should be applied to sw  
Expressing personal style is one thing, but causing color/pattern phobias is a whole 'nother thing


----------



## Suze (Jul 8, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I would agree to a certain extent, but some of Aggy's latest styles have shown how *some* rules should be applied to sw
> Expressing personal style is one thing, but causing color/pattern phobias is a whole 'nother thing



you're talking about agyness deyn, i suppose?

i dig the outfit on the right...but the stuff she's wearing on the left ---->  

View attachment aggy.jpg


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you're talking about agyness deyn, i suppose?
> 
> i dig the outfit on the right...but the stuff she's wearing on the left ---->


Yea I was talking about darling agyness 
Risks are awesome... if they pay off. She's a very hit or miss type of gal.


----------



## Red (Jul 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


> you're talking about agyness deyn, i suppose?
> 
> i dig the outfit on the right...but the stuff she's wearing on the left ---->





CherchezLaFemme said:


> Yea I was talking about darling agyness
> Risks are awesome... if they pay off. She's a very hit or miss type of gal.





Neither of those outfits bother me, I'm more scared by the people who have obviously worked very hard at making an outfit come 'together' but end up looking like they tried too hard. Deyn looks like she's just having fun by not taking herself too seriously.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Neither of those outfits bother me, I'm more scared by the people who have obviously worked very hard at making an outfit come 'together' but end up looking like they tried too hard. Deyn looks like she's just having fun by not taking herself too seriously.



i'd have to agree with this ... i can't say i'm too much of a fan of the get up on the left, though i think separating the hat from the dress (but not getting RID of the hat, i happen to dig it!) would cure my woes. i happen to *love* what she has together on the right, however. (omg did you hear she's dating albert hammond, jr. these days! that is so hawt).  

as for the whole black/brown debacle ... always have done it - and have even gotten into a pre-saturday-night-out-how-does-this-look fight with a roommate over it before.

jen, you can't wear that brown shirt over the black lace cami. 

what the hell are you talking about, the colors are fine.

no seriously, you _cannot_ wear brown with black.

shut up anne, i'm never asking your opinion again.

/endscene.

... anne has a very traditional ... GAP-ish wardrobe. as mentioned before - the right shades plus, i believe, the right fabrics - will determine whether it's a hit or miss.

of course, most of the time you could pull off nearly anything you can whip out of the closet with the right attitude. plus, as the lovely *red* briefly brushed upon ... you have to give a tip of the hat to anyone that's just having fun with their style. i do anyway. even you richard simmons ... i could never pull off those shorts. go forth, no shame ladies (and richard). do your thang.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 11, 2008)

missaf said:


> IC I want these to go with my purple dress when I go see Color Purple in the fall.



Those are beautiful, missaf! Post pix of the dress if you can! 

You will love the Color Purple! We saw it last summer and had a blast - the cast can sang!


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

not only did i buy heartshaped sunglasses, i bought a lot. 
and i also confess i want this dress. even though i suspect it's a bit see through. 

View attachment 151390808_tp.jpg


View attachment 1cfd_1.JPG


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

^ OMG that dress is fantastic :smitten: Just wear a chemise underneath!
And there is *nothing* wrong with heart-shaped glasses, as long as you don't wear hearts elsewhere and/or wear knee high socks and Mary-Janes and turn into a Japanese schoolgirl


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> ^ OMG that dress is fantastic :smitten: Just wear a chemise underneath!
> And there is *nothing* wrong with heart-shaped glasses, as long as you don't wear hearts elsewhere and/or wear knee high socks and Mary-Janes and turn into a Japanese schoolgirl



Thanks When I get some $$$, I definitely will! The dress is ridiculously cheap, but I'm so ridiculously broke. 
Here's the link in case anyone is interested, i think there has been a thread about this seller before.

Oh and i never wear more than one "cutesy" item at the time, so no worries.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> link in case anyone is interested, i think there has been a thread about this seller before.



Do you know what the deal is regarding sizing? So many of the items are listed as "2x-6x" or some such thing. 

Never mind- I finally found where it says choose your size, although I'm not sure how that works auction-wise!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 21, 2008)

They email you afterwards asking for measurements.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> They email you afterwards asking for measurements.



or you can just message them one of their standard sizes after ended auction. 

Next time I order I will give them my exact measurements...I ordered a jacket from there a while ago and it was perfect, except that it was too tight in the arms. (I always have problems finding clothes that fit my upper arms, though...)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cute dress, Susie! I say rock it!

Speaking of dresses: want.now. 

Occasion: work, then dinner/drinks 

View attachment _5621519.jpg


View attachment _5621526.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, Ash! If you like it, I know _I_ will. 

Ahh...and that dress you posted is gorgeous. 

Secretary look FTW!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 21, 2008)

I confess that i have worn plaid shorts with a striped shirt:doh:, and i really looked like a goon.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 21, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute dress, Susie! I say rock it!
> 
> Speaking of dresses: want.now.
> 
> Occasion: work, then dinner/drinks


Wow, that is one sexy dress! Get it!!!


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 21, 2008)

I confess that I work part time at Lane Bryant and spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than what I make on clothes/accessories/bras/panties/etc......

Hey....at least I get a discount right?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> I confess that I work part time at Lane Bryant and spend waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than what I make on clothes/accessories/bras/panties/etc......
> 
> Hey....at least I get a discount right?



haha, i used to do the exact same thing when i worked there!


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivy said:


> haha, i used to do the exact same thing when i worked there!



It's just not fair! Too much cute stuff!! I need to work at the Limited or NY&Co where nothing fits me, so I won't spend anything! lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 22, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Wow, that is one sexy dress! Get it!!!



I plan on it! I wanted to actually go in store to see if I could try it on, but I'm not sure if my store will have it...guess I'll take my chances.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 22, 2008)

IC that I sometimes buy bras a little too small on purpose cause I like the cleavage they cause


----------



## tamaith (Jul 22, 2008)

I started making my own clothes again, but the plus size patterns are the same boxy stuff in the retail stores, So I alter smaller sized patterns to fit me. I like a nice princess seam dress the best. 

I gave up wearing pants and wear only dresses now.

I avoid braws, panties, and shoes. 

My favorite material is crushed velvet, in black or wine.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2008)

IC I need to find my pin cushion so I can pin th' thing I am trying to make into a skirt.


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Jul 23, 2008)

> It's just not fair! Too much cute stuff!! I need to work at the Limited or NY&Co where nothing fits me, so I won't spend anything! lol




Uh, honestly beware of NY and Company if you have impulse issues, _they make very stretchy clothing in an XL_, have a few skirts and dresses from there that stretch to fit me, _and I'm a size 24!_ 

Their "city stretch skirts," probably would have enough stretch to fit a size 26/28! Any volunteers? Also anything in poly/spandex might do, just get a pair of spanx!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

SarahNYTJ9 said:


> Uh, honestly beware of NY and Company if you have impulse issues, _they make very stretchy clothing in an XL_, have a few skirts and dresses from there that stretch to fit me, _and I'm a size 24!_
> 
> Their "city stretch skirts," probably would have enough stretch to fit a size 26/28! Any volunteers?



i wear a 32 in pants (26 in tops) and i definitely have 2 size XL dresses from NY and Co that fit me perfectly!


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Jul 23, 2008)

> i wear a 32 in pants (26 in tops) and i definitely have 2 size XL dresses from NY and Co that fit me perfectly!



I HATE walking into that store in the mindset of "nothing is going to fit," because that is usually the case 90% of the time, just looking, finding the last extra large in the "city stretch," dress or skirt, and ending up paying full price, for it, and the matching hug sweater because they fit.

Last time I walked in I splurged, this week when I went to the mall, I went into Teavnna, and avoided any retail stores. If I'm going to splurge, it is better to splurge on tea rather than clothing I don't need.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 23, 2008)

NY Co's stuff is too small to fit but I do go in there every once in awhile to look at jewelry. I used to go into skinny peoples shops for a while there to see what was out there. I wound up getting depressed cuz I'd see stuff I want & nowhere had it in the plus sizes. So I no longer do that & only go into a skinny shop if it has jewelry in there, like Body Central, Rue 21 H&M, Charlotte Russe, etc.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 23, 2008)

SarahNYTJ9 said:


> Uh, honestly beware of NY and Company if you have impulse issues, _they make very stretchy clothing in an XL_, have a few skirts and dresses from there that stretch to fit me, _and I'm a size 24!_
> 
> Their "city stretch skirts," probably would have enough stretch to fit a size 26/28! Any volunteers? Also anything in poly/spandex might do, just get a pair of spanx!





Ivy said:


> i wear a 32 in pants (26 in tops) and i definitely have 2 size XL dresses from NY and Co that fit me perfectly!



Damn girls! Quit spilling all my secrets!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

IC I just bought like a bajillion pairs of Old Navy's yoga pants.



Soooo comfy.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2008)

SarahNYTJ9 said:


> Uh, honestly beware of NY and Company if you have impulse issues, _they make very stretchy clothing in an XL_, have a few skirts and dresses from there that stretch to fit me, _and I'm a size 24!_
> 
> Their "city stretch skirts," probably would have enough stretch to fit a size 26/28! Any volunteers? Also anything in poly/spandex might do, just get a pair of spanx!



Just because it may stretch to a proportion/size that the garment was not sized at..does not mean that even if you can physically get into it , it will not make you look like a sausage in a too tight skin...? 

There are some items that IMO you can get away with if they are a touch too tight..say a top that you would be wearing a jacket/cardi over..

No bloody way you would find me squeeeeeeeeeezing my porkiness into something...in my experience it is just unflattering to the extreme.

But, hey ho...some folk may like the tight saugsage look?

CeCe xx


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never even considered trying anything from NY&Co but maybe I should! I never would have thought anything there would fit. Hmm. 



nlittle1011 said:


> IC that I sometimes buy bras a little too small on purpose cause I like the cleavage they cause



Haha, I don't buy too small of bras but I occasionally wear old ones for the same reason!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't try to squeeze into anything from a skinny womens store. I know it'd be too tight. And more than sausage tight lol...


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> IC I just bought like a bajillion pairs of Old Navy's yoga pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo comfy.



IC that I <3 yoga pants almost as much (it seems) as Tooz.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 27, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> IC that I <3 yoga pants almost as much (it seems) as Tooz.



Ashley got me into them.


I am obsessed.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Ashley got me into them.
> 
> 
> I am obsessed.



With good reason! They're fantastic!!


----------



## Red (Jul 27, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> With good reason! They're fantastic!!



I picked up a pair when I was over, they were priced around $15 I think, waltzed on over to the till, 'that'll be $3.50 madam', _hell yeah, do you realise what that that is in stirling? Kerching!_


I plan to spree again in August,


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay for shopping sprees!!!!!!

If you REALLY want to get your bang for your buck, check out the stores online (Old Navy, Torrid, etc.....) not sure if they ship overseas, but if you're going to come for Labor Day, then you could probably work something out with a fellow basher, have them bring them to you....the British pound goes a looooooooooong way over here! (In more ways than one! lol)


----------



## Crystal (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay for a new Torrid wallet. 

My friend sent me a $10 gift card and Torrid sent me a $10 gift card for a birthday present. 

Though, it's kind of a shame that the wallet was $16, and even with $20 in gift cards, I still ended up paying $5.19 for the wallet.

...shipping and tax suuuuck.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 28, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yay for a new Torrid wallet.
> 
> My friend sent me a $10 gift card and Torrid sent me a $10 gift card for a birthday present.
> 
> ...



New wallets ARE great! :bounce: Picture?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 28, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> New wallets ARE great! :bounce: Picture?











I loved the chinese accent.  And even though the shipping got me, when I technically could have gotten it for free at the store, I thought paying $5 for the wallet would be cheaper than driving an hour away to the nearest store and getting it for free.

Boo on gas prices.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, so...

I must have these. 













I have no one to wear these for.

But, I still want them. 

Badly.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 29, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I have no one to wear these for.
> 
> But, I still want them.
> 
> Badly.



Crystal, they are TOO adorable to not treat yourself. You need to switch your head to something along the 'Field of Dreams' theory here! Buy them and he will, ah, come....

Tracey xx


----------



## Suze (Jul 29, 2008)

When we're kinda on the subject. I just nailed the best bra deal. ever. 
Right here: http://stores.ebay.com/Lingerie-Best-Buy

Plus sizes 32-44 and up to a DDD. It's limited, but if you're lucky enough to wear any of those sizes you should totally check them out. The best part is the price: only 24.99 (and less) + shipping for 6 bras!


wow, I'm such a ebay girl. 

View attachment 6784frame.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Jul 29, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Crystal, they are TOO adorable to not treat yourself. You need to switch your head to something along the 'Field of Dreams' theory here! Buy them and he will, ah, come....
> 
> Tracey xx





*hums*

Buy them and he will come...

*giggles*


----------



## rainyday (Jul 29, 2008)

This isn't so much a confession as a giggle. Turned up in a google search for green tea.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2008)

IC i got my package of Old Navy clothes yesterday and fucking love it all. They are no stingy on sizes. They are truly the size they say they are. If not even a little more roomy. Cuz I don't think I have lost weight and these things are nice and comfy. Yay!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Thanks When I get some $$$, I definitely will! The dress is ridiculously cheap, but I'm so ridiculously broke.
> Here's the link in case anyone is interested, i think there has been a thread about this seller before.
> 
> Oh and i never wear more than one "cutesy" item at the time, so no worries.



I have bought form her before, and the one thing you need to make sure about with her clothes is that her measurements and sizes actually match up to yours. I bought a 6x dress from her and it was unwearable because it was so small. But I do love the clothes she has. So next time I order I will be getting my measurements down to a tea to match.


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have bought form her before, and the one thing you need to make sure about with her clothes is that her measurements and sizes actually match up to yours. I bought a 6x dress from her and it was unwearable because it was so small. But I do love the clothes she has. So next time I order I will be getting my measurements down to a tea to match.



Yep, that's what happened to me too. 3 items I couldn't get over my arms. Bye, bye, money.

We use centimeters here, so it's a pain to convert to inches and stuff. (I'm kinda lazy when it comes to that sort of stuff. ) But I'm going to do it before I order next time, it will be useful for later purchases elsewhere as well!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 30, 2008)

rainyday said:


> This isn't so much a confession as a giggle. Turned up in a google search for green tea.



Actually for women who shave, this is the best stuff you could use...for your girly parts, that is. My friends rave about it. Horrible name, but fantastic product.


----------



## Suze (Jul 31, 2008)

IC I'm a happy bunny




_Dear _____

Hi! I'm so sorry I made an error and didn't ship your item as THOUGHT! I am shipping now PRIORITY with a FREE TORRID TANK!

Thanks soooo much for your patience.

Marie_


----------



## Ivy (Jul 31, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Actually for women who shave, this is the best stuff you could use...for your girly parts, that is. My friends rave about it. Horrible name, but fantastic product.



seconded!! i used to use it myself.


----------



## jamie (Jul 31, 2008)

But as with most things use a little in a test area first. I have a friend at work who bought this at a fun party. Slathered it all on and walked like a bronc tester on a dude ranch for the next week. She turned out to be highly sensitive to it. 

Eeks..



ashmamma84 said:


> Actually for women who shave, this is the best stuff you could use...for your girly parts, that is. My friends rave about it. Horrible name, but fantastic product.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't wait to smell this. In stores this September. 

Harajuku Lovers Perfume. 

View attachment harajuku2.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 31, 2008)

jamie said:


> But as with most things use a little in a test area first. I have a friend at work who bought this at a fun party. Slathered it all on and walked like a bronc tester on a dude ranch for the next week. She turned out to be highly sensitive to it.
> 
> Eeks..



Ouch.  Too bad it didn't work for her...


----------



## Tooz (Jul 31, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I can't wait to smell this. In stores this September.
> 
> Harajuku Lovers Perfume.



Oh boy, more fetishized Asian stuff.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

I confess I want to buy a bikini. And jeans. And shirts. And...you get the picture.

I further confess my total hatred for all things pastel, floral, "girly", and often "nice and sexy".

I have an ebay hangover. Hours of shopping, no purchases...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 1, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I want to buy a bikini. And jeans. And shirts. And...you get the picture.
> 
> I further confess my total hatred for all things pastel, floral, "girly", and often "nice and sexy".
> 
> I have an ebay hangover. Hours of shopping, no purchases...



Uh oh...if you need a helping hand, I would be happy to!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Uh oh...if you need a helping hand, I would be happy to!



I like to believe I'm helpless. 

Though, If anyone sees any good size 26/28 deals in things that aren't overly girly or overly boxy, drapy, manish - TALK TO ME.


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 1, 2008)

I confess I LOOOOOOVE to be a woman!

Love make up, high heels, dress out, hair salon, shopping, love it! love it! looooooove it!

I can´t help it. Im a girly girl


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2008)

IC that I seriously love dropping huge amounts of money on getting my fake nails, pedicure, eye brow wax, cut and color done every few months.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 4, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I like to believe I'm helpless.
> 
> Though, If anyone sees any good size 26/28 deals in things that aren't overly girly or overly boxy, drapy, manish - TALK TO ME.



You can always try Old Navy. Maybe the name is a tad played out here in the fashion boards but i just bought a crap ton of clothes from them and loved them all. And seriously everything is priced so well. They are true to their sizes. I will be buying more. I think they have a few things there that aren't too girlie. 
But your a smart girl and Im going to assume you have already looked there.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Aug 4, 2008)

those are super cute where do they sell them
Thanks



CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, so...
> 
> I must have these.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 4, 2008)

BigCutieAriel said:


> those are super cute where do they sell them
> Thanks



Those are at Torrid.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 4, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Those are at Torrid.



*nods*

Yep, they sure are. 


They aren't on sale, though. I think I'm going to wait until they go on sale before I purchase them. I definitely want them, but they're a bit out of my budget (although, they're still fairly cheap. I'm just extremely broke right now, trying to save up for an apartment).

Then again...I was accepted for a Torrid credit card last week. I could just use it and th...

NOOOO. *must stop*

I haven't used it yet. I hope I don't any time soon.


----------



## Suze (Aug 5, 2008)

ic that i love my new sunglasses!



so i bought 5 pairs. 

<--------------


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 5, 2008)

I confess that I bought my favorite pair of work pants in the "active wear" section and people really think they're dress pants. LOL!


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 11, 2008)

My confessions:

I actually had to talk myself out of buying a monocle. 

I own two pocket watches and use them regularly. 

I have at least 15 scarves. 

I only have one pair of jeans, otherwise I wear skirts and dresses. 

AND I own a parasol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I like you already. lol. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 11, 2008)

IC I am AMAZINGLY jealous of anyone who has fishnets that actually fit them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

IC that I found like 10 items of clothing today while cleaning my room that have never been worn!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey...Making It Big.....go screw yourself into...something.

Yes, I know your policy for a refund is 30 days...but, seeing how I had a ' history ' with you, meaning, you F'd me over in the past, I asked if you could possibly allow me to return an item that was going to get to you a few days after the 30 day mark.

The exchange did not even get to me when I needed it, to begin with....when you promised it would get to me. I am not crazy about your clothing, as I find most of it overpriced for what it is, and nearly all is just....blah with no style, but, I found ONE blouse that was collarless, a V-neck, and had a touch of shape to it. 

You can cram your ' superior ' customer service...oh...also cram all your wildly tapered pants. Not all fat women yearn to look like a friggin ice cream cone.

A store credit for nothing I want.

Oh..and..I don't come to this board all that much, so I was not sure where to put this..soooooooo.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 13, 2008)

that my credit card is almost maxed out but I still bought a dress and three shirts, and a pair of shoes last weekend.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure where to put this os I'll put it here. On our trip to visit hubbys sisters family well we went ot A Smiply Fhasion store here in COlumbus, We have thhose at home. They are a cheap clothing store which has skinny & 0plus sizes in it & some of their stores have super plus sizes. I found a CUTE top in there but when I tired it on the 3X was too snug in the sleeves & kinda clung to my stomach. And they were out of it in the super plus sizes. Heartbreak time. I tired on some other cute tops & the sleeve were so snug that if they had't been out of the size 30's I could've worn a 30 & I'm a 24 lol. I found a cute dress but what fit in the sleeve was a 30 & the thing made me look pregnant lol. It is sad that a 24 has to wear a 26-30 cuz of snug cut sleeve & stsuff fitting too close on the belly. I did find me 2 nice pairs of slinky type leggings & got those. A skinny clerk told me she wished she could weaara all the cute stuff they had in the plus sizes but she was too small for it. First time I ever heard that from a skiiny person lol. A plus size clerk in there said to me that she was wrong & that we plus women are the ones wishing they could fit in the skinny people stuff & have thet selection they do.

We went in the cheap Value City Dept store which we don't have. In the plus section they had a cute long sleeve top with a cute design on the front of it. I tried it on & it fit in 3x, the largest size they had it in. It was $6.99 & we could get 10% off cuz on Tuesdays they have Seniors discount & my hubby qualifies for that. So being that good a deal. I got it in a beige/tannish color & a green color. I mean it was such a good deal & it fit.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 13, 2008)

I was just thinking about the most hideous pair of pants Ive ever seen... and I owned them, I loved them and I miss them!

They were a mostly white/grey/brown feather print (yes... like bird feathers), and the fabric was a stretchy pleathery faux snakeskin. Plus they were a size too big and baggy in the ass on me.

But I freakin LOVED THEM. i thought they were the coolest pants ever... even tho they were disgusting.

I sincerely wish I had a picture.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 14, 2008)

Me too... haha. 



GWARrior said:


> I was just thinking about the most hideous pair of pants Ive ever seen... and I owned them, I loved them and I miss them!
> 
> They were a mostly white/grey/brown feather print (yes... like bird feathers), and the fabric was a stretchy pleathery faux snakeskin. Plus they were a size too big and baggy in the ass on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suze (Aug 16, 2008)

ic i want this for fall.

i like this color, but will probably get it in black. (IF i get it) 

View attachment 082_8385629.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 16, 2008)

That is sooo cute! Who has it for sale?

We are on our way back home from visiting hubbys sisters family. We stopped off at a mall with a Deb store with plus sizes in it. I found some deals there. I found a nice pair of black pull-on flared pants made out of a dressy material for only $3.50. I really don't need a another pair of those as I have plenty of black pull-on flared pants made out of a dressy material. But it was too good a deal to pass up & I got the deal of the century. They had 3 plus sized belts on clearance sale for only 75 cents each! And belts usually cost over $18 in the plus sizes. They had 2 different brown ones & a gold one. They were a 2X & I am a 3x & in some belts have to get a 4X cuz they are cut so snug. I tried on these 3 belts & they fit even tho they are a 2X. They were meant for me. On clearance sale I found 2 nice silver necklaces. I got all this for $15.99. I added up how much I would've spent if I had paid full price & it added up to about $75 or so. I am a bargain hunter...


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic i want this for fall.
> 
> i like this color, but will probably get it in black. (IF i get it)




That's lush, Sooz! I have a purple one a bit like it.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 17, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic i want this for fall.
> 
> i like this color, but will probably get it in black. (IF i get it)



wheeeeeeeeere?! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Aug 17, 2008)

http://laredoute.com/

sawy dearest americans, but i checked and it looks like it's available for europeans only. 
i see we have a lot more clothes and stuff on our sites than yours too. 
:/

i bet there will be lots of similar jackets out there this fall/winter, though!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2008)

Skechers are the best things ever created.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought $150 worth of bras two days ago. :happy: (It had been a while.)


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 28, 2008)

I was in Dots the other day & I found in there 2 nice plastic bracelet sets & they looked large enough to fit even tho they didn't say they were plus sized. I tried them on & they fit. I asked the clerk if they were plus sized & she said they don't carry plus size bracelets. Must've been a fkuje they fit as regular size bracelets don't fit lol. One set was 2 blue plastic bracelets with a black one and 2 cherry pink or fushia pink plastic bracelets with a teal colored one. I not only got them both but got a cute black short pullon flared skirt that was reduced to $5. It will be so cute over leggings. They had for only $6 a cute short sleeve tee in a nice purply pinkish color & it fit. If the Dots closest to me has it, I may be tempted. I don't need it but it is cute & fits..


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you checked out red carpet pics from the Venice Film Festival? Anne Hatheway looked stunning. She definitely pulled off one of those moments when fashion crosses over into art compliments of Atelier Versace.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 4, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. Wow, what a stunning dress.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness - wow, that dress is just...breathtaking.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Anne! She just seems so normal and down to earth. Youdont really hear a lot of crap about her and shes fun to watch. Plus that dress is amazing! :smitten:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

I just bought this raincoat and I CANNOT wait to get it!! And I already know I'm going to wear my new black boots with it lol...I LOVE fall clothes!!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 6, 2008)

I sure do wish they'd have more fat models...


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I just bought this raincoat and I CANNOT wait to get it!! And I already know I'm going to wear my new black boots with it lol...I LOVE fall clothes!!



i sooo want a raincoat. i don't own any raingear(?) at all.

if someone knows where i can get a raincoat similar to this on the web w/int ship in a size 18/20. lemmme know! matching boots would be awesome! 

View attachment raincoat.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 7, 2008)

I confess that one of the coolest things about going to bashes is being able to borrow clothes from your friends and actually have them fit.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

I got this one at Fashion Bug for $17.00. Mine is sateen and not wool, but these seem to be the trend for fall, so they should be easy to come by.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 7, 2008)

I just sort of semi-realized this. 

When I go to put in a DVD, I like to do my hair and makeup, and put on my prettiest clothes and make a cup of tea.

I just put in "The Red Balloon" and I put on my favourite dress for it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got this one at Fashion Bug for $17.00. Mine is sateen and not wool, but these seem to be the trend for fall, so they should be easy to come by.



Very cute, Goofy! I have a couple jackets like this from last season too. I wear mine with cigarette pants or skinny jeans and flats...


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that jacket still available in Fashion Bug? That is so cute...


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 8, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Is that jacket still available in Fashion Bug? That is so cute...



I just looked and it says it's no longer available online, and to contact a store. Here is the item number if you want to keep checking back with the website, they might put it back at some point. item # 1657717


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to try their store & see. If not maybe I'll see something else cute...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 12, 2008)

IC I really enjoy having a good friend work as a makeup artist for MAC -- yesterday I was pleasantly surprised when she gave me a shopping bag full 'o treats. Lipstick, glosses, pigments, bronzing powder...tis good to be loved.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC I really enjoy having a good friend work as a makeup artist for MAC -- yesterday I was pleasantly surprised when she gave me a shopping bag full 'o treats. Lipstick, glosses, pigments, bronzing powder...tis good to be loved.



I need a friend like that! I have a friend who works for MAC but he never even gives me a discount lol


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

My new raincoat, boots and honeymoon nightgown should be arriving today and I keep checking the UPS tracking like mad!! LOL


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 12, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i sooo want a raincoat. i don't own any raingear(?) at all.
> 
> if someone knows where i can get a raincoat similar to this on the web w/int ship in a size 18/20. lemmme know! matching boots would be awesome!



OMG..........LOVE the cherries on the slicker............I WANT one! Anyone find this ANYWHERE in larger sizes??????????
Hugs, Kara


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> OMG..........LOVE the cherries on the slicker............I WANT one! Anyone find this ANYWHERE in larger sizes??????????
> Hugs, Kara



I haven't seen those vinyl raincoats in YEARS. I remember I used to have them as a kid..usually yellow with blue material on the inside with whale print. Ever since Suzie posted that I've been googling and looking everywhere i can think of. No luck yet


----------



## Suze (Sep 12, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC I really enjoy having a good friend work as a makeup artist for MAC -- yesterday I was pleasantly surprised when she gave me a shopping bag full 'o treats. Lipstick, glosses, pigments, bronzing powder...tis good to be loved.


wow, color me jelaous. i have never owned anything from Mac in my life and are dying to try their eyeshadows.

One day....


goofy girl said:


> I haven't seen those vinyl raincoats in YEARS. I remember I used to have them as a kid..usually yellow with blue material on the inside with whale print. Ever since Suzie posted that I've been googling and looking everywhere i can think of. No luck yet



aww thanks so much anyways! i have been searching myself. it seems almost impossible too find something like this over a size 14/16...:/


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

susieQ said:


> wow, color me jelaous. i have never owned anything from Mac in my life and are dying to try their eyeshadows.
> 
> One day....
> 
> ...



If you do happen to order from the states, most XL is a 18/20, ( I know this because I am a 22/24 but I can just about get myself into an XL if I hold my breath and squeeze hard  ) but make sure you double check because some of it is 14/16.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2008)

I confess that I LOVE square necklines


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 27, 2008)

I confess that I wish my feet would let me wear higher than a 3/4" heel because these are the cutest shoes I have ever seen in my life. But I'm sure that if I wore them I'd end up falling down and getting a concussion or something.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are nice shoes. I couldn't walk in the heels either and they are probably too narrow for my wide feet. I can remember when I could walk in the 10 inch heels. Not anymore lol...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 28, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Those are nice shoes. I couldn't walk in the heels either and they are probably too narrow for my wide feet. I can remember when I could walk in the 10 inch heels. Not anymore lol...



10 inch heels? The most I found was 7 inch. I can't imagine what a person would wear 10 inch heels for that would require much, if any walking.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> 10 inch heels? The most I found was 7 inch. I can't imagine what a person would wear 10 inch heels for that would require much, if any walking.



i was thinking the same thing lol. And I can't imagine the position one's foot would be in to wear them? It would probably have to be like..making a 90 degree angle with the floor? I can't really describe what I'm picturing lol...but it looks painful to my mind LOL


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 29, 2008)

It just hit me. They may not have been 10 inches. They were pretty high heeled tho. How I navigated in them back in the 70's I'll never know...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I confess that I LOVE square necklines



Just FYI - Old Navy has these shirts on sale for $14.50 (from $22), sizes 1X to 4X (their stuff generally runs big) in the following colors: 













_Smooth, flowing fabric keeps you looking and feeling glamorous. Sqaured-off neckline adds a dramatic touch .
fabric & care

* 60% cotton, 40% Modal.
* Machine wash.
* Imported.

details

* 3/4-length sleeves
* Front welt pocket near bottom_​
I saw them this morning and remembered your post, so I thought I'd mention it in case you're interested...


----------



## gildalive (Sep 29, 2008)

IC that I wanted to buy a fun (i.e. just north of skanky) dress for my birthday, but as it turns out I can't do that. Just not there yet... But what does everybody think of this dress? I love the fabric, and it's a little sassy. I'll have to find a coupon code though; it's pretty steep. 

http://www.edressme.com/12080805-j.html#


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2008)

gildalive said:


> IC that I wanted to buy a fun (i.e. just north of skanky) dress for my birthday, but as it turns out I can't do that. Just not there yet... But what does everybody think of this dress? I love the fabric, and it's a little sassy. I'll have to find a coupon code though; it's pretty steep.
> 
> http://www.edressme.com/12080805-j.html#




*GORGEOUS!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm confused by their size help selector under the dress info - it says the dress goes up to 5X, but the max hip measurement is 46"? Insane.

Gorgeous dress, though!


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 30, 2008)

gildalive said:


> IC that I wanted to buy a fun (i.e. just north of skanky) dress for my birthday, but as it turns out I can't do that. Just not there yet... But what does everybody think of this dress? I love the fabric, and it's a little sassy. I'll have to find a coupon code though; it's pretty steep.
> 
> http://www.edressme.com/12080805-j.html#



I wanted that dress from Kiyonna, but the 5x won't fit me. It's junior sized. Waaah! Wear it in good health.


----------



## gildalive (Sep 30, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I wanted that dress from Kiyonna, but the 5x won't fit me. It's junior sized. Waaah! Wear it in good health.



Oh, crap. Does that mean I should order up a size? I've never really understood the whole junior sizing thing.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 30, 2008)

gildalive said:


> Oh, crap. Does that mean I should order up a size? I've never really understood the whole junior sizing thing.



I don't understand why they have junior sized measurements when the pieces are clearly aimed at the post-collegiate set. I'd compare your measurements against the size chart. It really is a lovely dress, color me jealous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

Gilda - like I said, the little sizing thing says their max hip size is 46". If yours are bigger than that, I'd call before ordering.


----------



## gildalive (Sep 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gilda - like I said, the little sizing thing says their max hip size is 46". If yours are bigger than that, I'd call before ordering.



I think the 5X hip measurement is 59-62", but maybe we're looking at something totally different? Is this what you were looking at?

http://www.kiyonna.com/sizechart_generic.html

Not sure if I'm reading it wrong...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah, I was looking at the size thing below the dress info on the site you posted before.


----------



## gildalive (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, sweet. I thought maybe Jesus was sending me a sign that I didn't need to buy that dress. But apparently he wasn't! Yay!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 30, 2008)

gildalive said:


> Oh, sweet. I thought maybe Jesus was sending me a sign that I didn't need to buy that dress. But apparently he wasn't! Yay!



Jesus never sends me messages like that.

I wish he would.

Then I wouldn't come home with clothes I didn't need.

*should control her impulse shopping*


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 1, 2008)

You sound like me. I don't buy based on need. I buy if I see it it's cute & I am in love with it & it's a good deal. I could never go, wel, I need 6 new pairs of pants this season, 2 skirts & 5 tops. I'm like that is a cute pair of flarelegged pants & I'll never see them again. Or that's cute & I have a coupon. Right now there is a cute top in Roamans I think it is that I want & a nice top I want in Lane Bryant. Roamans top I can get for less than $20 with coupon & Lane Bryant top is $16.99. But I gotta wait to get them cuz I'll be going with the hubby on a trip to a reunion in KY soon & I'm liable to see something I want in the 2 Deb stores I am gonna hit on the trip. We no longer have a Deb store here, so that's a treat to me...


----------



## gildalive (Oct 1, 2008)

I never used to pay full price for anything, so if I really wanted something and it wasn't on sale I would wait for it, and the next time I got to the store I'd see if it was still there. If it was, that was cool. If it was still there *and *it was on sale, then clearly Jesus wanted me to buy it. 

But now that I occasionally pay price, I thought Jesus might be sending me some signals in the other direction. Signals like, "the economy is crashing, you don't need a new dress for your birthday." Um, Jesus, don't be a killjoy, kay?


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 9, 2008)

gildalive said:


> I never used to pay full price for anything, so if I really wanted something and it wasn't on sale I would wait for it, and the next time I got to the store I'd see if it was still there. If it was, that was cool. If it was still there *and *it was on sale, then clearly Jesus wanted me to buy it.
> 
> But now that I occasionally pay price, I thought Jesus might be sending me some signals in the other direction. Signals like, "the economy is crashing, you don't need a new dress for your birthday." Um, Jesus, don't be a killjoy, kay?



I <3 this philosophy gildalive!!!!

My confession for today:

I <3 costume jewelry.....I'm addicted...give me funky necklaces and earrings.....all day long....I love them!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree with ya. I am a costume jewelry freak lol. We are on our way to a reunion in the hillbilly area of KY hubby is from so on the way up here in WV we went to a mall with a Deb store. I bought 2 plus size bracelet sets. One was on clearance & some blue skinny jeans that were on clearance. And a purse for dig this $1! & It's a cute purse with hearts on it!  I'm still on the fence about the skinny jeans cuz I am really a flarelegged & wideleg pants & jeans person & not much on straightleg jeans. Since I got these jeans & already have plenty of black jeans, I may take back the black LEI skinny jeans I got at Walmart. I think the main reason I got them was that they were the only pair of LEI jeans I have ever fit in...


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 10, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> I agree with ya. I am a costume jewelry freak lol. We are on our way to a reunion in the hillbilly area of KY hubby is from so on the way up here in WV we went to a mall with a Deb store. I bought 2 plus size bracelet sets. One was on clearance & some blue skinny jeans that were on clearance. And a purse for dig this $1! & It's a cute purse with hearts on it!  I'm still on the fence about the skinny jeans cuz I am really a flarelegged & wideleg pants & jeans person & not much on straightleg jeans. Since I got these jeans & already have plenty of black jeans, I may take back the black LEI skinny jeans I got at Walmart. I think the main reason I got them was that they were the only pair of LEI jeans I have ever fit in...



YAY!!!!!! Costume jewelry freaks unite!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2008)

Thought I'd share about my experience with Kiyonna sizing.

I ordered a (gorgeous) dress from them and had to send it back. The sizing does indeed run just a tad small--not a full size, but enough that you won't be able to squeeze into the clothing without looking weird or feeling uncomfortable.

Also, I think they tend to cut small up top, so if you have an ample bosom, definitely go up a size.

BTW, they were a little slow to refund my money, but I'd buy from them again. I love their designs.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 13, 2008)

I think you guys missed a good Fashion Bug sale. We're on our annual trip to a reunion in the hillbilly area of KY hubby is from. We're on our way back home taking several days to travel back since it is so far. We went to a mall in Williamson, WV & I went into the Fashion Bug store there. They had good sales. Extra 20% or something off. I found a nice teal blue jacket for $16.99. It'll go great with some teal blue pullon flarelegged jeans I got from either Roamans or Woman Within a few yrs ago. & I got a cute top. It is one of those where it looks like a short sleeve t-shirt over a long sleeve t-shirt. But without the nutty looking neck inset in it. I had been wanting to do this look but too bulky to wear 2 t-shirts like that without it being tight. Got this for $9 something. Both were around $26 all total. I asked the clerk how long the sale was gonna be on & she said only the one day. They had too much 14-18 stuff tho...


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 14, 2008)

Deb stores are having an extra 40% off clearance. So I took back my blue skinny jeans I got in there the other day & re-bought them at the cheaper price. I wish I were a size 1X so I could fit into a top that was $1 with 40% off the $1 and fit into some 3x cowboy shirts...


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2008)

ic i FINALLY have some money to go shopping for. 
can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 14, 2008)

I confess.... I cant believe how much clothes shopping Cherylharrel does... The only person I know who does more is is Ashmamma! I love the lists of stuff you buy 

Tracey xx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Crystal (Oct 14, 2008)

*snickers*

Pastel ass...

Bright ass...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 14, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I confess.... I cant believe how much clothes shopping Cherylharrel does... The only person I know who does more is is Ashmamma! I love the lists of stuff you buy
> 
> Tracey xx



Who...lil ol' me? ...:blush::happy:


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm having to watch what I buy tho. Cuz I have way too much stuff. I suffer from the it's a good deal, cheap & I'll never see it again cuz it's hard to find in plus sizes syndrome...


----------



## Suze (Oct 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *snickers*
> 
> Pastel ass...
> 
> Bright ass...


what are you talk...i just thought she wanted to show us what a great deal she got on some different hosiery :batting:


----------



## Crystal (Oct 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> what are you talk...i just thought she wanted to show us what a great deal she got on some different hosiery :batting:



Ohhhh, is THAT what she meant? 

I guess I should get my mind off of those sorts of things, then. :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 15, 2008)

IC that I went through the trouble of a international bank transfer to Germany for an eBay fashion purchase.

:shocked:


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 19, 2008)

IC I love patterned tights!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 19, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> IC I love patterned tights!!



I was just thinking about ordering some Spanx patterned tights. I'm afraid I won't be able to fit in anything else.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 20, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I was just thinking about ordering some Spanx patterned tights. I'm afraid I won't be able to fit in anything else.



um.

www.welovecolors.com


----------



## Suze (Oct 20, 2008)

^
i'm really looking forward til they get their new footless tights/leggings in. hoping they will be a tad ticker than the regular plus size tights.


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> i'm really looking forward til they get their new footless tights/leggings in. hoping they will be a tad ticker than the regular plus size tights.



Yeah, the last time I ordered them, I was extremely disappointed at how thin they were. Not opaque at all, and I could've basically started a fire from the friction between my thighs.


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 20, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I was just thinking about ordering some Spanx patterned tights. I'm afraid I won't be able to fit in anything else.



I bought some at the Avenue that fit well.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> um.
> 
> www.welovecolors.com



I'm weary of trying new things when I know that Spanx are tried and true for me.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 24, 2008)

I just spent a lot of money on this:







Do I need it? No. Do I love it so much that I just had to have it? Not really. Will I cherish it? Can't really say that I will. Do I need anymore dresses in my closet? Hell no. Am I a huge fan of the bag? No. Am I auditioning for a part in The Wizard of Oz Goes Red? No. 

So why do I want it?

Because I got a REALLY good deal, considering what it would be if I bought the two things seperately. AND IT COMES WITH A BONNET. 



*note, the picture of the dress isn't mine. The girl who is selling it to me took the picture. I won't recieve it for a while.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm weary of trying new things when I know that Spanx are tried and true for me.




If it means anything, I would really recommend Welovecolors. They have a fantastic selection of tights for relatively cheap. But I understand what you mean. I hate trying new brands when there's already one that works for me, y'know?


----------



## kayrae (Oct 24, 2008)

raegan, how much? just wanted to let you know that i love dresses now because of you.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 24, 2008)

kayrae said:


> raegan, how much? just wanted to let you know that i love dresses now because of you.



$250. And I know that isn't a vast amount of money, but I always spend too much money on things that I don't absolutely love or need. I regret paying $180 for a black and white dress that I don't wear often, but I don't regret buying a beautiful maroon dress for $350. I'm sure it'll turn out fine and I'll like it when I get it, but I feel bad for spending money that I should be saving.


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I just spent a lot of money on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But to be fair it is a very pretty dress .


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I just spent a lot of money on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh we all buy things we don't necessarily neeed....lol. That's adorable! Wear it well girl!

P.s....if you don't like the purse, i know someone who would take it off your hands for you...lol


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2008)

ic i want ALL the accessories on modcloth.com. especially this brilliant scarf. 

View attachment 081508_19_L.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic i want ALL the accessories on modcloth.com. especially this brilliant scarf.



I want EVERYTHING on modcloth. 


everything.


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I want EVERYTHING on modcloth.
> 
> 
> everything.


yep. their other stuff is pretty neat too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Real chocolate.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Real chocolate.



Errr how did that not melt :\


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Errr how did that not melt :\



Something about being colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra comes to mind.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Something about being colder than a witch's tit in a brass bra comes to mind.



...That's scary.


----------



## Cors (Oct 30, 2008)

I am obsessed with shoes, but I feel ashamed admitting just how much I spend on them, protecting them with conditioners and rubber soles, how I go to lengths to make them fit properly (stretching them out with thick socks for days and adding foot petals) and how uncomfortable they can get after a while. 

To non-shoe fans they are always bought "oh, quite a while ago" and they never hurt my feet. My partner sees through it though. :/


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 31, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ic i want ALL the accessories on modcloth.com.





Raegan said:


> I want EVERYTHING on modcloth.
> 
> 
> everything.



Ah, ditto to both of you. I spent about an hour drooling over modcloth tonight. I found a necklace I just absolutely have to have.. once I have a few dollars in my bank account again.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 3, 2008)

I went and got a few things for myself today. I went into the Avenue only to get a pair of jeans but saw some stuff that I wanted to try. I could have gotten a lot more than this but wanted to restrain myself until payday. 




If i like it i might get it in red. I also got a pair of black jeans and a clearance top with a black and white print. I made out like a bandit too, it was all together only $53


----------



## Cors (Nov 4, 2008)

No more shopping for me til Christmastime, and even then.... ;'(


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 4, 2008)

That's cute! Is it a dress or a top? I haven't been to Avenue in along time cuz they moved to an area that's not near anywhere where I go & not so convenient...


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 4, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> That's cute! Is it a dress or a top? I haven't been to Avenue in along time cuz they moved to an area that's not near anywhere where I go & not so convenient...



it's a long top. i was thrilled at just how many longer shirts they had there. That top was only 15 dollars too. I would have gotten more but i had my two boys with me and no husband to wrangle them  I might have to go back tonight after dinner and do some real shopping since nearly everything was on sale there.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I need to check them out next time I am out that way...


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the color red. Is it so difficult to make a shirt in a true red? Whenever I order an article of clothing, I either get a warm veering on coral type red (which is a flattering shade on me) or more a raspberry red, something which is too muted. I want a fire engine, HONKING BRIGHT, red! Thank you and have a good night.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 5, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I went and got a few things for myself today. I went into the Avenue only to get a pair of jeans but saw some stuff that I wanted to try. I could have gotten a lot more than this but wanted to restrain myself until payday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megan,

That is cute! I want to see a pick of you wearing it when you can.


----------



## Leesa (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered some garments from Junonia only because of the $14.99 sale and the free shipping. I figured with the free shipping I could order another item. :doh:
Silly me!


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I like the color red. Is it so difficult to make a shirt in a true red? Whenever I order an article of clothing, I either get a warm veering on coral type red (which is a flattering shade on me) or more a raspberry red, something which is too muted. I want a fire engine, HONKING BRIGHT, red! Thank you and have a good night.



Indeed! How frustrating.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 5, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Megan,
> 
> That is cute! I want to see a pick of you wearing it when you can.



I'll see if i can get my husband to snap a photo tonight while we're running errands. I keep a camera in my diaper bag in case Alex does something cute while we're out


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, pics would be neat!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2008)

This is last night with me in my shirt. 'Scuze the hair. i had a long day with both boys and was a little haggard last night. 

View attachment shirt.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks good on you! Finally we can see how they look on real sized people...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 6, 2008)

Recommended:

This vest is really cute - and well worth the money. I like that it can easily be dressy, steampunk, casual or retro, depending on what your wear it with. 






They've made a serious miscalculation (sales-wise) in pairing it with a dark shirt on the product page - it totally hides how nice the vest really is. Matched with a white tuxedo-like shirt, or even a regular oxford button down and jeans/leggings, then boots... classic favorite look of mine.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2008)

I was shopping for plus-size Obama shirts (I'm not normally a big t-shirt person, but I want one for him ) and came across this site that has shirts going up to 32/34 and lots of nice designs...including this one, which I must have!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Nov 6, 2008)

I love vests! Here's the one I purchased recently - just need the blouse to wear with it. One of my favorite looks too, Samantha!

I don't know how to post the link, but it is from Macy's.
I love clothes. :happy: 

View attachment 469175_fpx.tif.jpeg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay, S.M.! that's a nice one... 

I love vests... I wish they weren't so trendy... but the upside is that they're available everywhere!


----------



## Cors (Nov 7, 2008)

How do you girls break somewhat extravagant frivolous purchases to a less-than-supportive partner? ;O


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 7, 2008)

Cors said:


> How do you girls break somewhat extravagant frivolous purchases to a less-than-supportive partner? ;O



Lol - thats easy. I earn my money so after we've both met our joint bills I spend whats left on whatever I want. If that means shoes and lipstick it's none of his business - and likewise I smile and nod when he triumphantly tracks down another priceless antique (and I bite my tongue on any 'its just useless old junk to clutter the place up with' type comments) Works for us 

Tracey


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2008)

Cors said:


> How do you girls break somewhat extravagant frivolous purchases to a less-than-supportive partner? ;O


I can't say I fall into the less-than-supportive-partner category, but I think communication is *key* in money matters between partners. 

I too have my own money, though what's mine is his, and vice versa. We have a loose agreement that if purchases are under a certain amount, he doesn't really want to hear about them, and sort of glazes over if I try to tell him about my latest excited find (Me: "OMG! You will not believe the black suede boots I found!! Him: "*fake smile & glassy stare*... that's great, Honey"). This pretty much covers all personal items... clothing, footwear, makeup, inexpensive jewelry, etc. I tend not to regularly go for the really high ticket stuff, so it works well. He does want to be consulted on furniture (cuz he has to move it, lol) and electronics (he buys more than me), but will generally leave it up to me to make purchasing decisions.


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2008)

i just stumbled across this. slit throat necklace, anyone?? 

View attachment montgrand_necklace.jpg


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just stumbled across this. slit throat necklace, anyone??



Aw man! I wish I had that for halloween. Kinda hot, in a way too.......


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just stumbled across this. slit throat necklace, anyone??




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! LOL!


----------



## Crystal (Nov 9, 2008)

I want this sooo badly. I've been wanting a knee-length, tan jacket for a few years now. This one is perfect, and on sale, too!

I wish I wasn't on a "ban from shopping." Grrrr.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 9, 2008)

This top (lotus traders - also comes in a dress version... several colors)




plus the vest mentioned upthread:





looks surprisingly good together with the top off-shoulder, and worn with leggings. It's sort of pirate-y wench-y... yet not so much that it draws odd looks lol.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I was shopping for plus-size Obama shirts (I'm not normally a big t-shirt person, but I want one for him ) and came across this site that has shirts going up to 32/34 and lots of nice designs...including this one, which I must have!



I love it! I've ordered from cafe press before and they have really good quality stuff


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

...The Coolest Outfit I ever Wore. "THE ONE" that made me SO PROUD.
Included The Following, Minus Underwear and Bra.

1 Pair of Black Jeans
1 Pair of Lilac Coloured Shorts, worn OVER the Jeans.
1 Lime Green Tank Top that Read "I Love Boys That Buy Me Things"
1 Hoodie, Sky Blue in Colour
1 Pair of Light Blue Air Walk shoes, with black skull'n'bones on them.
2 Bright Pink Sparkly And Dangly Hair Ties, Of Which I Made Pig Tails from.
Bright Pink Lipstick.
Teal Necklace With Green Leather Strap and Teal Stone in the Middle.
1 Bright Pink Watch
Black Mascara
Outlandish Light Blue, And Light Green Eyeshadow, stretching up to my eyebrow and back half an inch or less... 



.... I Confess to you, My Fellow Dim-Mates.. I Have No Idea What the HELL I was thinking


----------



## Leesa (Nov 10, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...The Coolest Outfit I ever Wore. "THE ONE" that made me SO PROUD.
> Included The Following, Minus Underwear and Bra.
> 
> 1 Pair of Black Jeans
> ...



Geesh!  No pictures? I think that fashion statement is a must see!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be buying this to ring in the New Year. 

View attachment _5710250.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I will be buying this to ring in the New Year.




Ash, I bet you will look stunning in that! Wow!! Hot dress. Be sure to post pics of you in it.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I will be buying this to ring in the New Year.



Oh, man, Babe is gonna love this!  You are gonna rock in that dress, Ash!


----------



## Cors (Nov 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I will be buying this to ring in the New Year.



Hot hot hot dress!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 11, 2008)

Agreed with everyone. That dress is pretty amazing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2008)

WOW Ash. LOTS o' pics are required for that one!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Ash, I bet you will look stunning in that! Wow!! Hot dress. Be sure to post pics of you in it.



I will be sure to post pics, Sandie. 


Tina said:


> Oh, man, Babe is gonna love this!  You are gonna rock in that dress, Ash!



She better love it, if she knows what's good for her. 



Cors said:


> Hot hot hot dress!



It is kinda like fiyah ain't it...


kayrae said:


> Agreed with everyone. That dress is pretty amazing.



I think so too. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> WOW Ash. LOTS o' pics are required for that one!



That's the first thing I said when I saw the dress too, Ginny. WOW.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ash.. two words.
Simply Stunning 
on the mannequin! So bet it'll look even better on you! Rock it girl!!


----------



## Cors (Nov 13, 2008)

I am developing an unhealthy obsession with patent mock croc leather. I go through this phase once a year or so. :/


----------



## Weeze (Nov 13, 2008)

Not really FASHION....
but
I wrote LOVE on my arm today.... with a red sharpie xD
yay early morning dance classes!


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm packing for an 8 day trip abroad and my packing list (yes, I am a bit obsessive/compulsive now you mention it) includes 18 pairs of underwear. The man here with me thinks this is A) excessive and B) hysterically funny, whereas I'm wondering if it's going to be enough. 

Just wondering what the rest of you think?

Tracey xx


----------



## Cors (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahhh "excessive" underwear (two sets to one top or so), I do that too but mostly because I can't decide on which sets to bring. Even if I do end up washing and re-wearing my faves, I still manage to get through them all. If anything, it is awesome to have a fresh new pair you can change into in the bedroom for that alone when you have been out all day. Doubt your guy will be complaining when it comes to that. ;D


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 15, 2008)

One can never have too many undies on a trip.  I always overpack when I got on trips & bring too many undies & clothes with me. Saves me from doing laundry tho. I'd rather bring too much & have unworn stuff, than to not bring enough & have to re-wear stuff over and over and be bored...


----------



## intraultra (Nov 15, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I'm packing for an 8 day trip abroad and my packing list (yes, I am a bit obsessive/compulsive now you mention it) includes 18 pairs of underwear. The man here with me thinks this is A) excessive and B) hysterically funny, whereas I'm wondering if it's going to be enough.
> 
> Just wondering what the rest of you think?
> 
> Tracey xx



An 8-day trip, I would probably bring 16 pair myself, but I am the queen of over-packing. On family vacations, my suitcase is always the largest. But you know, better safe than sorry. People are always borrowing things from me they forgot to pack! So I say that's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I'm packing for an 8 day trip abroad and my packing list (yes, I am a bit obsessive/compulsive now you mention it) includes 18 pairs of underwear. The man here with me thinks this is A) excessive and B) hysterically funny, whereas I'm wondering if it's going to be enough.
> 
> Just wondering what the rest of you think?
> 
> Tracey xx



I'm with the guy, but then again, I am a guy so maybe no surprise  (although I totally get having some extra, 'tis just double plus some more that has me laughing)

Although if you are going to over-pack anything, underwear at least has the advantage of being small and light, so I suppose it beats bringing 18 pairs of pants


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2008)

My husband never gets why i pack so much extra underwear. I'm with you BeaBea! (although i doubt that i actually own 18 pairs myself  )


----------



## elle camino (Nov 17, 2008)

omfg ashmamma - great minds think alike:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3007959...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6016844&P=1
last week i narrowed it down to yours or that one and i'm going with that, i think. 
xo.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 17, 2008)

elle camino said:


> omfg ashmamma - great minds think alike:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3007959...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6016844&P=1
> last week i narrowed it down to yours or that one and i'm going with that, i think.
> xo.



That dress is YUM!! So pretty and I know you'll look like a million bucks in it, dahling. :kiss2:


----------



## Cors (Nov 17, 2008)

It sounds incredulous but I gained about 13lbs recently and my feet got about half an inch wider. Has anyone else experienced that? 

I am wondering if I have to break my shoes in again.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2008)

Member's Only jackets have gotten an extreme makeover and they are kinda hot now. Just wish they came in size sexy. Damn. 

View attachment MOEJ004-0BLAC-FULL.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2008)

so i just placed my first welovecolors order! i know i know, i'm way late to that party. I've never had much luck with tights and have always just opted for kneesocks or thigh highs+garter belt in the winter, but i figured what the heck. 
you can't argue with those pretty colors. 
so i got nylon/lycra tights in spruce green (i've seen them irl and they're a SUPER dark teal, hope they look like that on my legs too) and rubine, and a pair of fishnets in pastel mint.
whee! stoked about it.

and i just noticed that they have knee highs! has ANYONE here tried those? they're crazy cheap per pair ($3.50!). which leads me to believe they must be flimsy or runny or just crappy in some other way. but if they aren't, whoamygod i will order so many.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 27, 2008)

Cors said:


> It sounds incredulous but I gained about 13lbs recently and my feet got about half an inch wider. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> I am wondering if I have to break my shoes in again.



Yes! Any gain or loss over about 20lbs changes my feet by about a half size. Its far more annoying than having clothes that dont fit!

Tracey xx


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 1, 2008)

elle camino said:


> so i just placed my first welovecolors order! i know i know, i'm way late to that party. I've never had much luck with tights and have always just opted for kneesocks or thigh highs+garter belt in the winter, but i figured what the heck.
> you can't argue with those pretty colors.
> so i got nylon/lycra tights in spruce green (i've seen them irl and they're a SUPER dark teal, hope they look like that on my legs too) and rubine, and a pair of fishnets in pastel mint.
> whee! stoked about it.
> ...




wow these people have tights that will actually fit the tree trunks I call my legs! I'll be waiting to hear how you like them!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 4, 2008)

I went to Marshalls and TJMaxx after work to see if I could find a cute coat or two and it pisses me off to know end to find a cute coat and the hanger says 2x, only to look at the tag on the inside that reveals a size 10. WTF am I going to do with a size 10?! Wrap it around my thigh?! 

Ugh!



It upset me so much I had to go have a snack...


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 5, 2008)

I've seen that scenario so many times. I can so relate...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 5, 2008)

whee, i finally got my welovecolors order!
i ordered two of the nylon/lycra tights in the same size/different colors, and one pair of the plus size (1-3x) fishnets. 
the fishnets are TO DIE FOR. great quality, the color i chose turned out AMAZING (pastel mint - irl it's a gorgeous bright seafoam), love them to bits. 
ONE pair of the tights fits great (with room to spare), while the other is like 50 sizes too small.
again, both were the 'same size' (C/D). 
so it's that thing again where sizes will vary with the color, unfortunately. 
and SUPER unfortunately, the pair that didn't fit is the MOST GORGEOUS COLOR EVER. on the site it's called 'spruce green', in real life it's the most perfect deep jewel-toned teal. 
so, looks like i'll be putting their exchange policy to the test. bummer! but the two that worked are super great, so i'll definitely order from them again.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2008)

I was pleased with welovecolors. There was a mixup with my order and they actually called me to make sure everything was in order.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 7, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> This top (lotus traders - also comes in a dress version... several colors)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o.k. love this look. I love vest.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 8, 2008)

I spent a combined total of about $1,075 on three prom dresses while I was in high school. I wore each dress...once. :blush:


----------



## Crystal (Dec 9, 2008)

So...here's another girl complaining about Old Navy's sizing. 

Although, I have to admit, I really shouldn't complain too much. I'd much rather their clothes be too big than too small.

I am not a small girl by any means. I'm about 280, 5'3''. I wear a size 26 jeans. I purchased a pair of jeans, size 26, and a pair of denim shorts, also size 26. They fit amazing! I love them. 

I also bought 2 long sleeved shirts, size 3X. They engulf me. The arms are too long and the bottom hem reaches my thighs. I even bought a fleece jacket, in a 4X (I wanted it a little larger so it would fit over my clothes) and it is entirely too big for me. The bottom reaches my knees. I can slip it over my head without unzipping the front...

Should I take the time to send it back? Grr...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 11, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Should I take the time to send it back? Grr...



Return shipping is free so why not? Get an exchange for some smaller sizes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 13, 2008)

this is just...wrong. and you know something, it really surprised me (though it shouldn't) when i saw women asking for those boots while i was in Macy's...my thought was why would Macy's even carry them, but that's a "whole other show".

Well, ladies, now you can have your own set of croc boots too! Hurry up, supplies are limited! 

View attachment 1444_1_khakikhaki.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Dec 14, 2008)

...I just spent $240 at Torrid today, with their 50% off Clearance sell.

Umm...wow. 

*hides face*


----------



## Weeze (Dec 14, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...I just spent $240 at Torrid today, with their 50% off Clearance sell.
> 
> Umm...wow.
> 
> *hides face*



... hmmm...
hmmmmmmm....
*heads to torrid.com*


----------



## Crystal (Dec 14, 2008)

krismiss said:


> ... hmmm...
> hmmmmmmm....
> *heads to torrid.com*



I actually went to their store, lol. Their 50% off Clearance was in-store only today. 

I bought those black suede boots I wanted so badly! I also bought 4 pairs of panties, a pair of jeans, a brown and orange striped over shirt, a sweater dress, a pair of leggings, and two bracelets.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 14, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I actually went to their store, lol. Their 50% off Clearance was in-store only today.
> 
> I bought those black suede boots I wanted so badly! I also bought 4 pairs of panties, a pair of jeans, a brown and orange striped over shirt, a sweater dress, a pair of leggings, and two bracelets.



.... I think I've found the other half of my fashion soul.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 14, 2008)

krismiss said:


> .... I think I've found the other half of my fashion soul.



*hugs* :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Dec 14, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> this is just...wrong. and you know something, it really surprised me (though it shouldn't) when i saw women asking for those boots while i was in Macy's...my thought was why would Macy's even carry them, but that's a "whole other show".
> 
> Well, ladies, now you can have your own set of croc boots too! Hurry up, supplies are limited!


nuttin' surprises me anymore!

i'm just waiting for the stiletto crocs at this point.


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a pair of cords at Jc Penny the other day for $4.99  and I love them  :smitten:


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2008)

crocs masquerading as uggs. what has the world come to?


----------



## kayrae (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried this dress on today, but I didn't have enough boobs to fill it out. *sadface*
It was gorgeous though and on sale


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 23, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I tried this dress on today, but I didn't have enough boobs to fill it out. *sadface*
> It was gorgeous though and on sale



that's a beautiful dress, kay! don't feel bad...i carry alot of my weight on my bottom half, so i probably couldn't feel it out either. there's more where that came from, grasshopper.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 23, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I tried this dress on today, but I didn't have enough boobs to fill it out. *sadface*
> It was gorgeous though and on sale



1. I have the same problem. For a big girl, I am pretty small up top. I mean, I barely fill out a C cup. So, you aren't alone.
2. The girl in the picture doesn't look like she's filling out the top either and it looks perfectly fine.
3. You are absolutely beautiful. Your lacking in a particular area, something we have in common, will make little difference in how amazing you'd look in that dress.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, ladies. I bought the dress anyway. I'm going to find someone to fix the straps so it's not gaping in the front. Will post pictures when it's done. :bow:


----------



## g-squared (Dec 25, 2008)

I confess to owning a pair of jorts.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 26, 2008)

What are jorts?

And that dress is lovely, you can always wear a camisole underneath.
I'm excited over my New Year's eve outfit. I find it a boring holiday, but at least I'll look well pulled together.

I'm wearing a purple halter dress from old navy (power color! plus it drapes really nicely and was $10 bucks)
with my vintage inspired purple rhinestone necklace from h&m
fishnets
don't know what I'm doing for shoes yet nor makeup. 

I'll actually be cute on a holiday for once even though it's a low key get together, but I don't care.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 26, 2008)

I confess that I'm actually afraid of trying on the jeans that my mother bought me for christmas. I hope they fit. I hate returning things, and if they indeed do not fit, I probably still will not return them.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 26, 2008)

Jorts are jean shorts. As illustrated by these two fine gents. 






Now, mine aren't as bad as this example because they aren't cut-offs, but still, I'm not proud.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I'll be dog. I didn't know jean shorts were called Jorts. Ya learn something new everyday...


----------



## g-squared (Dec 26, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Well I'll be dog. I didn't know jean shorts were called Jorts. Ya learn something new everyday...



Hahaha, I don't know if it's an official term or not, but I use it.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 27, 2008)

IC that i own no less than 100 pairs of panties. in every style imaginable!


----------



## Crystal (Dec 27, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> IC that i own no less than 100 pairs of panties. in every style imaginable!



I'm attempting to reach that milestone myself, it seems.

Every time I go to Torrid, I have to buy new panties.

And I defintely don't need them.

It's kind of sad when even a MALE friend comments on how many panties I have.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 27, 2008)

i find that most of my male friends find it fascinating. lol


----------



## Cors (Dec 27, 2008)

I doubt a guy will complain - unless he is paying of course. 

I wish I have a booty! Most panties ride up, bunch up a whole lot and just emphasize my nonexistent hips and butt. 

I am obsessed with lingerie. Even on my sick or sloppy days, I have to wear a cute matching set - it does make me feel better. I have collected about 45 sets over the years. Quite a feat considering my size is difficult to come by, and as much as I love a bra, I refuse to purchase it if it doesn't come with a gorgeous matching thong. Nevertheless there are ten or so sets that don't quite fit correctly (I am fairly active and my boobs need the support), but I couldn't resist buying them and confine them for bedroom use only.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 27, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> IC that i own no less than 100 pairs of panties. in every style imaginable!



I could easily double that.
:blush:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 29, 2008)

IC that it's some random person at Goodwill's fault that I now wear nothing but flared/bellbottom jeans. I was rummaging through the sparse selection for my size (28 waist) and found a pair of black jeans from Silver (http://www.silverjeans.com/onlinestore/pc/home.asp) and loved how they fit. The were nice and snug from the waist down to the knee (correct places for tightness!) but flared out unlike the skinny jeans i previously wore. this is good because skinny jeans make my already huge feet look even huger. They were my exact size (28x33) which I thought was a miracle since you NEVER find that in the men's section...wait...

Yep, later I found out that Silver uses men's style sizing for everyone. I had bought girls jeans that someone put in the men's area due to the sizing. How embaressing, lol.

But they look good, damnit.


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that it's some random person at Goodwill's fault that I now wear nothing but flared/bellbottom jeans. I was rummaging through the sparse selection for my size (28 waist) and found a pair of black jeans from Silver (http://www.silverjeans.com/onlinestore/pc/home.asp) and loved how they fit. The were nice and snug from the waist down to the knee (correct places for tightness!) but flared out unlike the skinny jeans i previously wore. this is good because skinny jeans make my already huge feet look even huger. They were my exact size (28x33) which I thought was a miracle since you NEVER find that in the men's section...wait...
> 
> Yep, later I found out that Silver uses men's style sizing for everyone. I had bought girls jeans that someone put in the men's area due to the sizing. How embaressing, lol.
> 
> But they look good, damnit.



They sure do! Not many guys can pull of women's clothes so you're pretty lucky - we do have nicer jeans in smaller sizes!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 30, 2008)

My hubby can pull off womens clothes lol. By accident tho. One day he was wearing some jeans & later that day I noticed they were a pair of mine. They had somehow gotten mixed with his. He's legally blind due to diabetes so he never noticed it. We had gone to an Arlo Guthrie concert that nite & no one not even Arlo noticed it lol. Mike said he noticed the jeans fit very loose on him (He's a size large) & he thought maybe he had lost some weight lol. He accidentally wore another pair of mine by mistake. Maybe I need to see if he can wear some of my old size 18's lol.

And yeah the wow mens jeans are nicer in the smaller sizes & they get more variety. What we get is that old lady looking straightleg jeans. Yawn. And if we're lucky flared jeans but not much variety in those alot of times...


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw an ad for these last night, and now I *must* have one! I also know what I'm getting my daughter for her 20th birthday in May! I don't know if others have seen these before, but I think it's a brilliant concept!


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

g-squared said:


> I confess to owning a pair of jorts.



I did not know they were called Jorts, but I own 2 pairs and I love them .


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

g-squared said:


> I confess to owning a pair of jorts.



I cannot think of jorts without thinking of Arrested Development. The two are forever connected in my mind.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 3, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I cannot think of jorts without thinking of Arrested Development. The two are forever connected in my mind.



never nude


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

I confess that I am avoiding this forum!!! Dangerous.


----------



## Suze (Jan 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> I did not know they were called Jorts, but I own 2 pairs and I love them .


i did it too back in the days


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL. Oranges or tennis balls?


----------



## Suze (Jan 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. Oranges or tennis balls?


pretty sure it was oranges. 

humm...i was weird even back then


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2009)

I really really want a good corset! The kind that can tighten the living bejeesus out of all of this stuff.


----------



## Cors (Jan 9, 2009)

Liz, get a custom one made! Not cheap, but definitely worth the investment. Unless you are extremely lucky, it is quite impossible to get one that can give you a decent reduction and yet not dig into anywhere. 

I have had my C&S Victorian underbust for two years now, and I put it through a lot but it has held up well. I lace it down by 5.5 inches (I know it doesn't sound like much, but my natural waist is 23 and BBWs will be able reduce a whole lot more), which puts significant pressure on the corset and I wear it for up to 20 hours a day. It was actually comfortable too, and I wear it to sleep once in a while.

If that is out of your budget, you can still try making a post here and see if any corsetmakers can fulfil your request.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are just the kinds of recs I needed...thank you. Yeah, I figured if I wanted a "real" one it wouldn't be cheap, so that's okay. They do seem like they'd be comfortable somehow. Thank you again for the links!



Cors said:


> Liz, get a custom one made! Not cheap, but definitely worth the investment. Unless you are extremely lucky, it is quite impossible to get one that can give you a decent reduction and yet not dig into anywhere.
> 
> I have had my C&S Victorian underbust for two years now, and I put it through a lot but it has held up well. I lace it down by 5.5 inches (I know it doesn't sound like much, but my natural waist is 23 and BBWs will be able reduce a whole lot more), which puts significant pressure on the corset and I wear it for up to 20 hours a day. It was actually comfortable too, and I wear it to sleep once in a while.
> 
> If that is out of your budget, you can still try making a post here and see if any corsetmakers can fulfil your request.


----------



## Tania (Jan 19, 2009)

I recommend Dark Garden! I've purchased two customs and a readymade from them, and no problems. 

My Denise Nadine corset is the best-fitting I own, though it is NOT for tightlacing. I've also had good luck with Meschantes, though others haven't. 

I've also heard really good things about the Romantasy group.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 19, 2009)

IC that I think a corset is something I'm not ready to undertake yet....OUCH!

Good luck Liz!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 26, 2009)

So I was searching for cute spring flats even though Chicago is FAR away from warm, delicious breezes...it's in full bloom in my head! and that's what matters right? Anyway, I stumbled upon these and I can't justify buying or wearing them. They are enclosed jelly shoes, so not only would my feet sweat like mad (but I guess those 3 holes on the side are for ventilation ), they'd probably make squishy sounds from the pressure of walking and such...

Just...why? I don't get the appeal. At all. 

View attachment _5751622.jpg


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> So I was searching for cute spring flats even though Chicago is FAR away from warm, delicious breezes...it's in full bloom in my head! and that's what matters right? Anyway, I stumbled upon these and I can't justify buying or wearing them. They are enclosed jelly shoes, so not only would my feet sweat like mad (but I guess those 3 holes on the side are for ventilation ), they'd probably make squishy sounds from the pressure of walking and such...
> 
> Just...why? I don't get the appeal. At all.



They look like .... Gummi shoes O_O as if they should come in a pack with gummi bears

.... I love gummi bears, I must have them on the brain


----------



## Cors (Jan 27, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> They look like .... Gummi shoes O_O as if they should come in a pack with gummi bears
> 
> .... I love gummi bears, I must have them on the brain



I wouldn't mind eating those but eek, not on my feet. I hate shoes that fart with every step.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

I confess. I have spent hours on Ebay lusting after clothes offered by the various sellers that I have bought from. I'm on a clothes buying hiatus since we're saving our money to buy this gorgeous U shaped sectional couch for our living room. Seating is limited now that we're a family of four and have a couch and recliner.
A girl hasta have new clothes though, right?


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jan 27, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i just stumbled across this. slit throat necklace, anyone??



I'm a big horror flick buff, so I want that. Pray tell where you spotted it!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 28, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> They look like .... Gummi shoes O_O as if they should come in a pack with gummi bears
> 
> .... I love gummi bears, I must have them on the brain



Swedish fish shoes!


----------



## goodthings (Jan 28, 2009)

I confess that all of my underware seem to be ill-fitting and too big, so I opted for a smaller size. Well they kinda fit, but were not long enough to hit my waist so all day the undies had shifted down and settled themselves where my pants meet my parts. BRUTAL!! Worse is that I have a bunch of new undies that don't fit, now what do I do with them all???


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

IC that I have clothes hanging in my closet (or rather, in a heap on my floor) with tags still on them but I continue to buy new stuff weekly anyway.


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> IC that I have clothes hanging in my closet (or rather, in a heap on my floor) with tags still on them but I continue to buy new stuff weekly anyway.



I stick to black basic tops with jeans 90% of the time. I coax myself to buy colours once in a while, but they usually just end up piling up at the back of my closet.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> I stick to black basic tops with jeans 90% of the time. I coax myself to buy colours once in a while, but they usually just end up piling up at the back of my closet.



I just compulsively buy clothes, hah. I got so many new things for Christmas and I haven't even hung up most of them yet!



ashmamma84 said:


> So I was searching for cute spring flats even though Chicago is FAR away from warm, delicious breezes...it's in full bloom in my head! and that's what matters right? Anyway, I stumbled upon these and I can't justify buying or wearing them. They are enclosed jelly shoes, so not only would my feet sweat like mad (but I guess those 3 holes on the side are for ventilation ), they'd probably make squishy sounds from the pressure of walking and such...
> 
> Just...why? I don't get the appeal. At all.



Honestly, this is something I'd buy. Where did see these?!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> IC that I have clothes hanging in my closet (or rather, in a heap on my floor) with tags still on them but I continue to buy new stuff weekly anyway.



You say this like it's a bad thing... ?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing... ?



Hahaha, fellow compulsive shopper?!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha, fellow compulsive shopper?!



I prefer to think of it as a duty, rather than a compulsion. _Someone _has to start getting this economy back on track.

Yup, that's my story. And I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 28, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I prefer to think of it as a duty, rather than a compulsion. _Someone _has to start getting this economy back on track.
> 
> Yup, that's my story. And I'm stickin' to it.



Haha, I like it. :]


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just compulsively buy clothes, hah. I got so many new things for Christmas and I haven't even hung up most of them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this is something I'd buy. Where did see these?!



Tory Burch at Nordstrom


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 29, 2009)

I never have clothes with the tags on. But hubby does. I buy him stuff & it sits unworn while other things, he wears them half to death lol...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 29, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Tory Burch at Nordstrom



Thanks!
xxxxxx


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 29, 2009)

I confess that I've been looking for a certain article of clothing for months and haven't had any luck. All I ask for are some Dark-ish Brown Corduroy Flares that are nice and tight from waist to knee, and have a leg opening of at least 24 inches. Only ones I've found that are close are some 7FAM ones (way too expensive) or True Religion (too expensive and a little small on the leg opening), or this retro clothing website in the UK that is more affordable but will likely kill me on shipping.

Choices...


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I confess that I've been looking for a certain article of clothing for months and haven't had any luck. All I ask for are some Dark-ish Brown Corduroy Flares that are nice and tight from waist to knee, and have a leg opening of at least 24 inches. Only ones I've found that are close are some 7FAM ones (way too expensive) or True Religion (too expensive and a little small on the leg opening), or this retro clothing website in the UK that is more affordable but will likely kill me on shipping.
> 
> Choices...



You do wear women's jeans right? No options there either? 

As for designer jeans at a deal, you might want to lurk around the AF mall. Most are pre-owned, but you come across new ones often enough. Listings are all approved by knowledgeable moderators.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 29, 2009)

Cors said:


> You do wear women's jeans right? No options there either?
> 
> As for designer jeans at a deal, you might want to lurk around the AF mall. Most are pre-owned, but you come across new ones often enough. Listings are all approved by knowledgeable moderators.



Yeah, nothing in women's jeans either. Mainly because I didn't bother looking in men's jeans since the only choices there are skinny-as-hell or baggy-as-hell. Plus I've never seen any men's jeans as flared as I'd like.

Cool link for the AFMall thing, btw.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I have been DYING for cords I can fit into for probably 10 years now. They just don't make them in my size.  

I'll trade ya. lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 30, 2009)

Trade what, sizes? That'd be a trip. 

Well, all my searching has led to a site in the UK that sells unisex flares, both denim and cord, in a decent color selection. They have TWO different brown cords. The chocolatey ones are exactly what I was looking for, with a 26 inch leg opening.






But even better (or worse, if you're asking my wallet) is that they have a pair of Wine/Burgundy colored cords in the same style...oh man will it be hard to resist those! :doh: Each pair is 30 GBP each, with 8 GBP shipping...so two pairs sent here would be....just under $100. One pair would be just $55.

Hopefully they'll stay in stock a long time since it's a retro store...and I can just pick up the other pair at a later date. :wubu:


----------



## Cors (Jan 30, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Trade what, sizes? That'd be a trip.
> 
> Well, all my searching has led to a site in the UK that sells unisex flares, both denim and cord, in a decent color selection. They have TWO different brown cords. The chocolatey ones are exactly what I was looking for, with a 26 inch leg opening.
> 
> ...



The pound is weak now, so GO FOR IT!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 30, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Trade what, sizes? That'd be a trip.
> 
> Well, all my searching has led to a site in the UK that sells unisex flares, both denim and cord, in a decent color selection. They have TWO different brown cords. The chocolatey ones are exactly what I was looking for, with a 26 inch leg opening.



Love those flares. If I could afford them they would look so good on my hubby. I'd probably have to hem them since he is so short. I bet they'd be too small to fit a plus sized person like me.

If anyone knows where to get 60's style bellbottoms that are pullons & in a size 24, post away. I need some...


----------



## Cors (Feb 7, 2009)

I hardly ever wear dresses or bright coloured clothing, but I am so tempted by this amazing pink wrap dress! I hope the seller gets back to me soon, and with some luck I will end up winning it, and that it will arrive before Valentine's and won't give me quadra-boob! Keeping fingers crossed. :O


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2009)

I love these dresses have several colors of the dress and top version (it's great with leggings)... but I'm dubious about being able to pull off white. 






And yet... it looks so pretty there. But where to wear it.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love these dresses have several colors of the dress and top version (it's great with leggings)... but I'm dubious about being able to pull off white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could do it. White looks lovely on everyone.


----------



## Cors (Feb 7, 2009)

Tooz said:


> You could do it. White looks lovely on everyone.



I agree, but I would be concerned about wearing such a long dress, especially in a light colour.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

Cors said:


> I agree, but I would be concerned about wearing such a long dress, especially in a light colour.



I think on a spring day, it might be ok.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 7, 2009)

IC, I can't stop myself from buying shit I don't need lately.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 8, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> IC, I can't stop myself from buying shit I don't need lately.



Here, here!

It's really terrible.
This is why I shouldn't have quit my other job.
Less money to spend, but more time to spend it.


----------



## Cors (Feb 8, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Here, here!
> 
> It's really terrible.
> This is why I shouldn't have quit my other job.
> Less money to spend, but more time to spend it.



So true! :/


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 8, 2009)

This dress is amazing. Mind if I ask where you got it? I'd love a top in this style.

Thanks so much!!!!!





SamanthaNY said:


> I love these dresses have several colors of the dress and top version (it's great with leggings)... but I'm dubious about being able to pull off white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2009)

They're from Lotus In The Moonlight, an Ebay seller. They also have a non-auction store as well. Here are all the styles of that dress they currently have for sale, and here are the links for the top version.

The dress and top come in several sizes up to 6X, and they're extremely roomy and comfortable. On their Ebay site, they have various things available at different times, but if you check back often, that style top/dress always seems to show up soon enough.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you so much! My wallet won't be happy but I sure will! 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 8, 2009)

Headsup: Lotus in the Moonlight runs a little small in my experience. Not super-small, but not big/stretchy either, despite all the smocky/gathered stuff. I ordered things that ranged from 2x to 5x ( you can see t heir wacky sizing) and ended up giving away the things on the 2/3x end of the spectrum.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 8, 2009)

I confess I went out this afternoon to buy *one* pair of shoes for work, within 20 minutes i was at the checkout with three pairs of shoes, five necklaces, four pairs of earings and two scarves.

I'm going back tomorrow for an awesome bag I saw.

Lack of self control. <3

:blush:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about Lotus in the Moonlight's sizing. I'll be sure to double check their measurements (and mine) before placing an order. 

I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 9, 2009)

I love bandlu.com, their stuff is great, but not that well made.
I know if I purchase soemthing it wont last, and I'll be stuck with an amazing article of clothing that will only last a few months....

That being said, I got these:












Yeah, regret should set in soon.... :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 9, 2009)

They're both SUPER cute!


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 9, 2009)

Im dying for a pair of plaid skinny leg pants. I found a cute pair at Torrid.com, but I did a little review reading, and I decided it wasnt a good buy.

Now Im sad.


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my. My favourite style of shoe just arrived in the boutique in my favourite must-have colours! True red patent, hot pink patent, nude patent... The latter is especially hard to resist, after I sent my nude peep-toes away! 

*tears hair out in an attempt to justify potential purchase*

Doesn't help that I just splurged on a stunning pink dress!


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 9, 2009)

I love that peace sign on that top. So cool!


----------



## bexy (Feb 9, 2009)

Mishty said:


>



I want this!!!


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so excited! Just bought a beautiful set from Prima Donna. Both in mahogany. Can't wait for it to arrive! They make beautiful things in large cup/band sizes and many of their panties go to 2 or 3X, some up to 5 or 6x. I was initially going to get the matching thong, but the pattern was so nice that I thought better of it. 

:wubu:


----------



## Tania (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a love-hate relationship with Playboy over the whole narrow standards of beauty thing, but I still want a Playboy Club Bunny outfit. And I want to recreate the October, 1962 magazine cover, plus-chick style.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 12, 2009)

Tania said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with Playboy over the whole narrow standards of beauty thing, but I still want a Playboy Club Bunny outfit. And I want to recreate the October, 1962 magazine cover, plus-chick style.



that would be rad.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 12, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm so excited! Just bought a beautiful set from Prima Donna. Both in mahogany. Can't wait for it to arrive! They make beautiful things in large cup/band sizes and many of their panties go to 2 or 3X, some up to 5 or 6x. I was initially going to get the matching thong, but the pattern was so nice that I thought better of it.
> 
> :wubu:



So pretty! 

I was just browsing for a new luxe set myself...www.bitsoflace.com has gorgeous sets, however I am hesitant to order because I'm not familiar with Conturelle Maroc sizing/quality.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 13, 2009)

IC, that if I had a valentine, and said person could afford it, I would throw myself at whoever got me these: http://www.betseyjohnson.com/store/productdetails2.aspx?categoryid=9036&productid=6480&np=9036


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 13, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> I was just browsing for a new luxe set myself...www.bitsoflace.com has gorgeous sets, however I am hesitant to order because I'm not familiar with Conturelle Maroc sizing/quality.



Bits of Lace is a good site- I had an issue with a discontinued item and they were very helpful and courteous! Plus they have all sorts of tempting things!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, how I covet this gorgeous igigi dress.


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

Ooh yes! I just saw that in the Igigi email announcement!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Tania, I just think that gold dress is so gorgeous. I just can't justify dropping that much dough on a dress that I don't even know where to wear. I almost wish I was in high school so I can wear it to Senior Ball


----------



## Tania (Feb 20, 2009)

Go to Oakland, hijack it from their warehouse, and wear it to dinner tomorrow! 

The Curry Ball. LOL.


----------



## Cors (Feb 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> Go to Oakland, hijack it from their warehouse, and wear it to dinner tomorrow!
> 
> The Curry Ball. LOL.



Ooooo, do that and be sure to post pictures! <3


----------



## Tania (Feb 20, 2009)

Seriously - talk her into it, G!

I'll dress up if you do, K! ;D


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen this posted here, but here's a link to a fun fashion blog: http://theblackapple.typepad.com/somegirlswander/

She's not plus sized, just has a lovely sense of style. She's also one of my favorite etsy artists.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 21, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this posted here, but here's a link to a fun fashion blog: http://theblackapple.typepad.com/somegirlswander/
> 
> She's not plus sized, just has a lovely sense of style. She's also one of my favorite etsy artists.



i want her whole wardrobe, pretty much.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 22, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this posted here, but here's a link to a fun fashion blog: http://theblackapple.typepad.com/somegirlswander/
> 
> She's not plus sized, just has a lovely sense of style. She's also one of my favorite etsy artists.





QueenB said:


> i want her whole wardrobe, pretty much.



honestly! it was almost torture looking through it all. 

very nice find tfg. :happy:


----------



## Suze (Feb 23, 2009)

just.....
no 

View attachment potato-chip-necklace.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 23, 2009)

susieQ said:


> just.....
> no



Potato chips?!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2009)

susieQ said:


> just.....
> no



hater.
.....


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Potato chips?!



I WANT IT.


----------



## Tania (Feb 23, 2009)

I want Doritos on mine.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd wear it.


----------



## Suze (Feb 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> hater.
> .....


well, yeah


Tooz said:


> I WANT IT.


the necklace or potato chips?


----------



## Suze (Feb 24, 2009)

wouldn't buy the potato necklace, but this one is kinda cute. 

i (generally) love kitsch  

View attachment junk14.jpg


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG I just realised that I haven't bought any makeup or skincare products in nearly three years. This feels strange considering that I was once addicted to buying more, had elaborate skincare and beauty regimes and would never step out of the house without full war paint on. I gave quite a bit of my stuff away but I still have a crazy stash that I am not sure if I will ever finish using. 

Coming to think of it, I hardy ever buy jewelry, purses or anything trendy too. Guess all that money went straight to The Shoe Fund. >;D


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 11, 2009)

Are Spanx ever on sale? Does anybody know? I have a pair of boy-shorts that I am dying to get more of, but oh the prices...


----------



## Weeze (Mar 11, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Are Spanx ever on sale? Does anybody know? I have a pair of boy-shorts that I am dying to get more of, but oh the prices...



I think Torrid does it occasionally.... LB usually has them excluded in the fine print for everything, though.


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think Torrid does it occasionally.... LB usually has them excluded in the fine print for everything, though.



I got mine on eBay!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2009)

so damn lusty, be still my lil heart 

View attachment product_thumb.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Mar 11, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> so damn lusty, be still my lil heart



Ash in sexilicious (yay made up words!) pink dress, you say?

I believe this will require pics.

Check.


----------



## Cors (Mar 11, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> so damn lusty, be still my lil heart



I can totally imagine you rocking it! Where is it from?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Ash in sexilicious (yay made up words!) pink dress, you say?
> 
> I believe this will require pics.
> 
> Check.



I was told in a stern and loving voice I can only make purchases that are needed. I tried, and I mean, _tried_ to argue how much this was a need, but no dice. 

Guess I just have to wait for a sale. 



Cors said:


> I can totally imagine you rocking it! Where is it from?



Monifc.com -- she is the 'ish when it comes to sexy dresses. She's having a curvy girls at sea cruise this year and I want to go so bad!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2009)

*Note: I'm goin' there. Reader discretion advised. *​

I'm 47 years old. 
I've been buying underpants (so much funner to say than 'panties') for most of those years. 
I wear briefs, hi cut, or regular. Never thongs.
I never throw anything out unless it's beyond repair or not i.c.e. appropriate.
Ergo, I have underpants that are 20 years old (and in fine condition, tyvm).

Here's the thing. I have 20+ year old Avenue underwear that is the same size I'm wearing today. It's the classic cotton with a bit of lycra stretch, but it's a bit thicker and sturdier than offered today. I guess that's why they're still wearable. But I digress. 'Ya wanna know the one big difference between the old stuff and stuff bought nowadays? The crotch. That's right, I said it. The crotch on my 20 year old Avenue (for some reason, theirs have lasted the longest) underwear is about 3-3.5 inches across. It's never been anything but comfortable. But my new underwear? From ANY vendor? 1.5-2 inches, max, including the elastic leg-stuff. Wait, what? When did plus size crotches suddenly get *smaller*? Cuz mine apparently hasn't kept up with the slim down. Now, this wouldn't be a _tremendous_ problem, but try to stick a normal size pad to those friggin' things! There isn't even enough room for the full width of adhesive, so the pad ends up getting partly stuck to my inner thigh, and then everything shifts around all over hell 'n gone. And period-issues aside, when the crotch area is *that* narrow... it doesn't give full lower-butt coverage either, gawd-dammit! That makes the underpants prone to going melvin. I say again, WTF?? Who the hell is doing the measurements on this stuff? When did they decide that "oh, their hip measurements are the same, but women's crotches are sooooo much narrower these days". 

So. Someday, somewhere.... if you see a fat woman doin' the panty-dance - maybe now you know why.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 12, 2009)

I am your age & you are right about the undies. The cheeky panties & I have a few are too small in the crotch. Drives ya crazy. Can't wear high cuts either as they dig into me so I wear good old briefs...


----------



## Cors (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, that is interesting indeed! 

I don't think it is just plus-size panties. I just measured my XXS panties and the crotch is 1.5 - 2 inches as well. I have the same problem with pads too, grrrr. Companies have been offering extra-long and wide pads for bigger women for a while, I wonder why undergarment manufacturers aren't keeping up. Maybe they assume everyone wears tampons these days.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 12, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> The crotch on my 20 year old Avenue (for some reason, theirs have lasted the longest) underwear is about 3-3.5 inches across. It's never been anything but comfortable. But my new underwear? From ANY vendor? 1.5-2 inches, max, including the elastic leg-stuff.



You've got me measuring too. I have to say my most comfortable pairs are around the 1.75/2in mark. The wider ones are actually -less- comfortable - they seem to cause more bunching/chafing. I guess it's a question of individual anatomy..?



Cors said:


> Companies have been offering extra-long and wide pads for bigger women for a while,



Umm - I thought the extra long/wide were to deal with extra flow, not extra weight of wearer? I'm prepared to be wrong - but I'd love to know what other ladies thought!

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, in the US there are "plus size" pads that offer extra coverage front to back and side to side for plus size people.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 12, 2009)

Always used to make a plus size pad, but I'm not sure if they still do. It had a 14+ on the package; I've bought them and really liked the extra coverage but can't seem to find them so I just use the long ones now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 12, 2009)

They still do. Here's a link, Tracey. 

Whether or not they're a waste of money or not is debatable, lol, but I like 'em.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They still do. Here's a link, Tracey.
> 
> Whether or not they're a waste of money or not is debatable, lol, but I like 'em.



Aaaahh I've seen them then. The packaging is just different/newer; but I like 'em as well.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Here's the thing. I have 20+ year old Avenue underwear that is the same size I'm wearing today. It's the classic cotton with a bit of lycra stretch, but it's a bit thicker and sturdier than offered today. I guess that's why they're still wearable. But I digress. 'Ya wanna know the one big difference between the old stuff and stuff bought nowadays? The crotch. That's right, I said it. The crotch on my 20 year old Avenue (for some reason, theirs have lasted the longest) underwear is about 3-3.5 inches across. It's never been anything but comfortable. But my new underwear? From ANY vendor? 1.5-2 inches, max, including the elastic leg-stuff. Wait, what? When did plus size crotches suddenly get *smaller*? Cuz mine apparently hasn't kept up with the slim down. Now, this wouldn't be a _tremendous_ problem, but try to stick a normal size pad to those friggin' things! There isn't even enough room for the full width of adhesive, so the pad ends up getting partly stuck to my inner thigh, and then everything shifts around all over hell 'n gone. And period-issues aside, when the crotch area is *that* narrow... it doesn't give full lower-butt coverage either, gawd-dammit! That makes the underpants prone to going melvin. I say again, WTF?? Who the hell is doing the measurements on this stuff? When did they decide that "oh, their hip measurements are the same, but women's crotches are sooooo much narrower these days".
> So. Someday, somewhere.... if you see a fat woman doin' the panty-dance - maybe now you know why.



Thank you for identifying something that I had never put my finger on (as it were)...you are *totally* right. It makes me miserable! And I have some ancient LB unders I hang onto for the same reason. Still hangin in there, unbelievably.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, I never knew that panty crotches had shrunk.... I avoid the whole problem by wearing gstrings and thongs and only using tampons! I despise pads!!!!! I also can't stand underoos with wide crotches, they do not fit me AT ALL and I am NOT skinny!

Anywho..... my confession is that I'm a total purse WHORE and cannot stop buying them!!!!!! I have a serious addiction but I loveeee my purses! *sigh* :blush:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks - BELATEDLY - for the responses about Spanx!! I am definitely gonna look on eBay/at Torrid. Thank you!!


----------



## Cors (Mar 14, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Wow, I never knew that panty crotches had shrunk.... I avoid the whole problem by wearing gstrings and thongs and only using tampons! I despise pads!!!!! I also can't stand underoos with wide crotches, they do not fit me AT ALL and I am NOT skinny!
> 
> Anywho..... my confession is that I'm a total purse WHORE and cannot stop buying them!!!!!! I have a serious addiction but I loveeee my purses! *sigh* :blush:



Still waiting for collection pics!

One of the CL boutiques here just got a shipment of lizard-skin shoes in a bunch of colours but nothing I can afford. Debating whether it is worth making the trip just to stroke those babies and sulk. :/


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ Haha, you've already seen my collection now... sorry that I don't feel like resizing all my pics for this forum lol!

How far would you have to travel!? Sometimes it's worth it!


----------



## Tania (Mar 14, 2009)

Latest confession: I bought leggings. I have not owned leggings since HIGH SCHOOL. 

They actually look better on me now, which is fortuitous...yet confusing.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm a purse whore too. I even have old ones from the 70's. And I buy them based on if I see a cute one for under $20. They have to be cute. I don't buys based on well I need a new one cuz the old one is wearing out. That's why I've kept them for so long...


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> ^^ Haha, you've already seen my collection now... sorry that I don't feel like resizing all my pics for this forum lol!
> 
> How far would you have to travel!? Sometimes it's worth it!



Heh, upload them all on Photobucket (pick the smallest size) and link to album? 

The boutique is less than an hour away by bus! Someone has to come pry those babies out of my hands once I get to touch them... my partner isn't too happy.


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

fuck you h&m.

there so much i want to buy, but can't due to your ridiculous sizing. 

View attachment DXL710_68184_85019_44_5237.jpg


View attachment DXL710_68199_88025_45_5927.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 16, 2009)

susieQ said:


> fuck you h&m.
> 
> there so much i want to buy, but can't due to your ridiculous sizing.



I want that top!


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 16, 2009)

I want the skirt. Nice tops but I'm not much on plaids...


----------



## Suze (Mar 16, 2009)

i tried them on in the store.
in short: not a chance.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2009)

Came across these two lists of plus and supersize clothing links today:


A plus size list with some supersize too. There are some broken links and many of these are already listed in Sandie's sticky at the top of the board, but a few I've never seen mentioned here on the board. Includes links for unusual stuff like fishing waders and choir robes/graduation gowns too. 


And a list of what they say are links for supersize clothes. There are three pages.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 19, 2009)

G-Strings make me a happy girl.

I swear to god... best underpants ever.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> G-Strings make me a happy girl.
> 
> I swear to god... best underpants ever.



YES, YES, YES!


----------



## Cors (Mar 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> G-Strings make me a happy girl.
> 
> I swear to god... best underpants ever.



Oooh yes! The sizing is so much more forgiving too.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 22, 2009)

Cors said:


> Oooh yes! The sizing is so much more forgiving too.



IT IS!

I hate when the fabric bunches up around my butt.  

I'm also confessing that right now, I am going to Cacique because I have a coupon and a pair of underpants that do not match ANY of the bras I have right now, and it's driving me INSANE.

Seriously. 
I cannot wear these panties.

I JUST LOOKED ON THE WEBSITE...
HOW DOES A LB BRA ONLY GO UP TO A 44D????


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 26, 2009)

I love chemises. They're so versatile, and have pretty much become a substitute for tank tops. So much prettier, so much more comfortable (especially for sleeping!), and so many different styles to choose from.


----------



## Tania (Mar 26, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love chemises. They're so versatile, and have pretty much become a substitute for tank tops. So much prettier, so much more comfortable (especially for sleeping!), and so many different styles to choose from.



Agree! I prefer chemises to pajamas!


----------



## Suze (Mar 27, 2009)

IC this girl is supercute, but her jacket is not 

non existing shape? check
unflattering sleeves? check
bleach spots!? check

the color choice doesn't make it any better.
_
Torrid, I'm not angry. Just very, very disappointed._ 

View attachment 537593_hi.jpg


View attachment 537593_av1.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 28, 2009)

It looks like they splattered bleach or paint on the jacket. She definitely has the 80's look goin on lol...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

I confess that after swearing I would never ever wear a boob tube top out of the 1980's I went & brought 2. You know what they look shit on me. I think my boobs are to big for them :doh:


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 28, 2009)

Suze said:


> IC this girl is supercute, but her jacket is not
> 
> non existing shape? check
> unflattering sleeves? check
> ...



Someone, somewhere has been carefully storing these jackets and thinking 'When this look comes back I'm going to be really REALLY rich!' 

Dear Sir, that moment is not now! Kindly return them to their storage locker and give it another gajillion years or so. Thanks!

Tracey x


----------



## Cors (Mar 28, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> I confess that after swearing I would never ever wear a boob tube top out of the 1980's I went & brought 2. You know what they look shit on me. I think my boobs are to big for them :doh:



Hmmm, I'm a G-cup and boob tubes generally look fine on me, though they tend to draw a little too much attention for my liking. Does the tube fit your waist and do you have a good strapless bra that pushes the boobs inwards so they won't show from the back?

I gave myself a Brazillian with MOOM (sugaring paste used like warm wax) last night. It was messy and took quite a bit longer than usual (I usually use Veet cold wax strips), but it was virtually pain-free. Cleaning was a breeze and skin was so soft and smooth, no redness. I am impressed.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2009)

I imagine it went something like this:

[Scene: a Chinese mega-factory, producing cheapo goods selling to foolish Westerners]
*Designer*: Let's make a prom dress. Something... unique. 
*Marketing Person*: Great idea! We should try doing something theme like. 
*Designer*: Theme like? 
*Markting Person*: Yeah, you know... like a gimmick. A saying! Like... "your best foot forward"
*Designer*: Only this isn't footwear. 
*Marketing Person*: Right. Right. How about, "wearing your heart on your sleeve"
*Designer*: It's Spring - no sleeves. But that gives me an idea.....​

*Spring 2009 Column Sweetheart Asymmetrical Satin Prom / Evening Dress (HSX329)*






When you can't wear your heart on your sleeve, wear your vagina on your dress. Coming to a hormone-filled high school near you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2009)

Also:















Jackets made from blow-up dolls. 

Rationalization: "but honey - it's recycling! and _waterproof_"

*sigh*


----------



## Tania (Mar 30, 2009)

*cringes and runs far, far away*


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 30, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE CAN i BUY THIS?! that is f*cking fantastic...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 30, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> WHERE CAN i BUY THIS?! that is f*cking fantastic...



No. 


Just no. 


I SAID... NO!

Need convincing? 

Okay. How are you sure it's not... I'll put this delicately.... _pre-"owned"_?

Still want one?


----------



## PhatChk (Mar 30, 2009)

I confess that I am 29 and I still have clothes from high school in my closet.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm almost 48 and I still had some 70's clothes from high school in my closet. Even tho they were way too small to fit me now. Sentimental I know. When I moved in with my folks just now, after hubby passing on, I had to get rid of them cuz they wouldn't have the room for them...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 2, 2009)

And the unfortunate angle of that shot- the little slice of thigh that peeps out at the top looks frighteningly like a penis, entering those bright pink labia-ruffles. Ohhhhh my.





SamanthaNY said:


> I imagine it went something like this:
> 
> [Scene: a Chinese mega-factory, producing cheapo goods selling to foolish Westerners]
> *Designer*: Let's make a prom dress. Something... unique.
> ...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I imagine it went something like this:
> 
> [Scene: a Chinese mega-factory, producing cheapo goods selling to foolish Westerners]
> *Designer*: Let's make a prom dress. Something... unique.
> ...


LMAO..........


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I've internalized all that crap about the color pink for clothing. I used to think it was so pretty, but now I have trouble buying anything in that color and shade, thinking back to, well.... you know. It's become unfortunately connected in my head. Makes me kinda sad.


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA Best jacket ever


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2009)

Why why why why why do clothing manufacturers assume that if you are big, esp NLLB (no longer fit Lane Bryant big), you have really broad shoulders?? Look at this Holy Clothing dress I wore for the first time tonight...it's falling off (and too tight elsewhere). I know it could be fixed with a judicious dart or two and a sewing machine but danngit...I'm really bad at sewing. And I don't have a sewing machine. And I wish stuff would just...fit.

Now I'm off to go soak it in detergent because I don't own a shirt or dress without a food stain on the front. Thank you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2009)

YES. This, exactly. That's the issue I'm having with the sanctuarie.net dress I bought for Joisey. The straps were made for a football player. 

Luckily a kind soul gave me her strap-fixin secret - we'll see if I can actually do it.


----------



## Cors (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think it is just a big girl thing - I have the same problem and my shoulders are of average width! 

Share your strap-fixing secret BigBeautifulMe!


----------



## Suze (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm sad i missed out on the '50% off torrid clearance' sale. :/

(anyone know when the next one is?)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> I don't think it is just a big girl thing - I have the same problem and my shoulders are of average width!
> 
> Share your strap-fixing secret BigBeautifulMe!



yeah, spill it! 

my mom has the same prob, Cors, you're right--perennial prob! Although the prob is exagerrated when the size gets bigger...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, it's just something that works because of the design of this specific dress...don't know that it would work on any others. It's just folding the straps down along the bust line, pinning them horizontally a couple of inches til they're where your bra straps are, and whipstitching them in place. I don't even know if this will work with my lack of sewing skills. But a little birdie told me it worked for her.

ETA: This only works b/c the straps are waaaay too long to start with, too.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2009)

1. is it possible to have a much-loved bathrobe that *doesn't* constantly get stains on it? the answer is no, it is not possible.

2. I am shortening up the straps on a sundress today! (apropos of the gigunda shoulder convo, above). no sewing machine be damned. I am going to get out my biggest sturdiest thimble and see if I can sew through all this thick fabric by hand.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 15, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am going to get out my biggest sturdiest thimble and see if I can sew through all this thick fabric by hand.



Not an easy job  If you get completely stuck you can use pliers or tweezers to pull the needle through. Good Luck!

Tracey xx


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2009)

Little rubber disks they sell in the quilting department of your local fabric store area also a life saver when hand sewing thick fabric. It helps you get a great grip on the needle.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2009)

I did it! I have thimble marks and pricks on my fingers, but I did it. I got so inspired I also sewed up a torn backpack that's been unusable forever...yay.

The only way to do interminable hand-mending like that: in front of the TV hehe. Cause it really does take forever.

Thank you for the suggestion, Megan!! I will keep an eye out for those .


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks how I do all my hand mending and sewing and rocheting and beading. Watching tv. Makes it more interesting...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2009)

SO frustrated that I can't find pants at the right length. Most average lengths are too short for my taste, but the talls are too long. My favorite ON jeans are just right when I wear heels with them, but drag if I wear any other type of shoe. Having them altered is a *pain in the ass*, but it looks like it's my only option if I want the right length. I hate waiting for them though - I'm too impatient.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 17, 2009)

If I win the lottery, I'd fly to Japan and buy everything in this guy's store. http://deedeebellbottom.com/


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome stuff. I wonder if they do plus sizes & sell to the USA? Can't read Japanese tho. I noticed they are button fly front & not zip front. The button fly fronts don't fit as well on me but then again I found a pair of ultra flare jeans in the Deb store for only $10 & they fit even tho they were button fly front...

I used to have a pair of jeans like these back in the day:








I love these ones:




































I wonder how much they are in US money & what sizes they are and are they womens or mens jeans. Boy I want some jeans like those! Does anyone know where I can get some jeans & pants like those in the plus sizes? A 24 or 26 is probably what would fit me...


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 21, 2009)

IC...

I looked like these guys at work today 





didnt mean for it to happen, but with rolled up pants and a sweatshirt with a wicked similar print...

all I needed was the hairdo and im sure if i took my hat off, my short unwashed hair wouldve worked out


----------



## Tania (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, it's COOL to represent the Lollipop Guild.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

Suze said:


> i'm sad i missed out on the '50% off torrid clearance' sale. :/
> 
> (anyone know when the next one is?)



It's typically once a month or so.


----------



## Suze (Apr 22, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> It's typically once a month or so.


thanks! i'm on their mailing list now.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't frequent this board often, so I don't know if this has been discussed before, but I figured if anybody knew the answer to this folks here would.

Here's my question...

Is wearing socks with Crocs the equivalent faux pas as it is to wear socks with sandals?

Not that I do this of course, just curious...


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 23, 2009)

In my opinion, yes, I would never wear socks with crocs






fa_man_stan said:


> I don't frequent this board often, so I don't know if this has been discussed before, but I figured if anybody knew the answer to this folks here would.
> 
> Here's my question...
> 
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> In my opinion, yes, I would never wear socks with crocs



So that's why my wife gives me funny looks... :doh:

OK I'll confess - I've been wearing socks with my Crocs and I have on a pair at this moment.


----------



## Tania (Apr 23, 2009)

No sox with crox. Unless you're a fox, or live in a box!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 23, 2009)

Then I've made a faux-pas cuz I admit I wear socks with Crocs. I have to wear socks unless I am wearing sandals cuz I'm diabetic & need the protection on my feet. You may all laugh now lol...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 23, 2009)

With the swelling I get in my feet, if I choose to wear my crocs because they're more comfortable, I'm damn well going to...and if it's cold out, you can bet I'm going to wear socks. Fashion faux pas be damned.  I just *do not* *care* if some random stranger on the street thinks I look good or not.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 23, 2009)

I confess that I bought a pair of shoes from KMART...
a fake cork wedge, no less.
I attempted... ATTEMPTED... wearing them today and they totally killed me feet.

When will I learn?


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with JoyJoy. If folks don't like how I look then, they're the ones with the problem, not me. Btw, I'm niot fat, I'm normal lol...


----------



## Cors (Apr 23, 2009)

Aww! Prepare an epsom salt soak for your aching feet, Krismiss? 

My partner isn't too impressed with my spending lately. I am banned from buying anymore shoes for the next six months or so, unless it is a warbrobe staple or a ridiculous bargain. I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 24, 2009)

Cors said:


> unless it is a warbrobe staple or a ridiculous bargain...



I cant think of a single thing that I want that I couldn't somehow defend as being in one of those two categories...
'A black velvet strapless ballgown with handsewn marabou feather trim and a 17 foot Train...? But Babe, every woman NEEDS one of those in her wardrobe - and at only £1700 it was a BARGAIN!'
I've had so much practice at this I can even keep a straight face 

Tracey xx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2009)

It's nice to see Holyclothing getting some new colors (lavender and rose). Now if they could only add some more styles....


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 24, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> If I win the lottery, I'd fly to Japan and buy everything in this guy's store. http://deedeebellbottom.com/



Guy and I each still have a pair or two from the 60s that look just like this. 

I guess it is true, that if you hold onto things long enough, they will come back into fashion.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 24, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's nice to see Holyclothing getting some new colors (lavender and rose). Now if they could only add some more styles....



Their color search function shows navy too, but even though it supposedly links you to navy items none of them seem to actually come in navy. 

They also have one long-sleeve dress listed in sizes 6X and 7X. That's new.

I wish they'd branch out into prints too.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

I was soooooo surprised how small HC runs. Granted, I have a belly on me ( shhhhh ), but, wow. Also, the stink made it that I never wore the two tops I bought. I should look to see if they have any styles that have not just a ' sweep ' on the bottom, but, a lil more space in the hip/lower belly area. I sure like a few of their tops.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 24, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I wish they'd branch out into prints too.



Sadly I dont thinks thats likely babe - all of their items are made in the same natural, un-dyed fabric and then dyed the various different colours in big batches once they are sewn together. Replacing the plain fabric with a print would be a HUGE departure for them. Still, cross fingers 

Tracey xx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Their color search function shows navy too, but even though it supposedly links you to navy items none of them seem to actually come in navy.
> 
> They also have one long-sleeve dress listed in sizes 6X and 7X. That's new.
> 
> I wish they'd branch out into prints too.



Yeah, I've never felt their navy was really _navy _enough. It's more of a deep royal, and looks like the color they've been selling all along. It's pretty, I have a few pieces of that color, but it ain't no navy. 

That's very cool about the bigger sizes! And patterns would be sweet, especially for some of the sun dresses. But... I don't want them to change too much - they're a staple of my wardrobe, lol.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish I could still fit into my old bellbottoms from the 60's & 70's. But I'm not 80 lbs any more lol. I still have a pair of bellbottoms from Stuarts Plus that I got there yrs ago (Late 80's early 90's maybe) & I can still squeeze in them. To squeeze in them, I had to cut a slit into the inside of the waistband so I could cut the elastic into so it won't be so snug. Man, I miss Stuarts Plus & their Whitney Plus stores. Why, Oh why did they have to go bankrupt & close up? They were the first place I ever found hip looking stuff in the plus sizes & the first place I ever found cute jeans in the plus sizes...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2009)

have a sudden springy urge to buy GALLONS of lingerie, all of the fluffiest, chickiest, pinkest, pegnoiriest, girliest variety.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> have a sudden springy urge to buy GALLONS of lingerie, all of the fluffiest, chickiest, pinkest, pegnoiriest, girliest variety.



And when you buy all that sexy lin-gur-ee  post pics please 


So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow. 

View attachment AS_AS-237_GOLD.jpg


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

Ohhh man, that dress is awesome! I don't pull off yellow very well but MY GOD I WANT THAT.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> And when you buy all that sexy lin-gur-ee  post pics please
> 
> 
> So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow.


That is quite possibly the cutest dress ever.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is quite possibly the cutest dress ever.





ashmamma84 said:


> And when you buy all that sexy lin-gur-ee  post pics please
> 
> 
> So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow.



oooh, be still my beating heart. I love yellow!! that dress is fantastic!!!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow.


That thing is _darling_, Ash. You're going to be all "nobody puts Baby in a corner!" in it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow.



love love love! fabulous


----------



## Cors (Apr 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> So at the mo', I'm purchasing lots of dresses. I plan to snap this baby up after work tomorrow.



That's such a gorgeous dress! I imagine that the yellow will look so good against your lovely skin!


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2009)

Umm Kelly has introduced me to wifebeaters from Wal Mart (pk of 5 for 7 dollars)

...and I am obsessed.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Umm Kelly has introduced me to wifebeaters from Wal Mart (pk of 5 for 7 dollars)
> 
> ...and I am obsessed.




:blink:

7?
and they go big?
fo rizzle?

I may have to take a trip to walmart at some point...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2009)

krismiss said:


> :blink:
> 
> 7?
> and they go big?
> ...



Mens 2xl.

For me. For you? Maybe xl.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Mens 2xl.
> 
> For me. For you? Maybe xl.



I live in those bad boys.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 27, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Ohhh man, that dress is awesome! I don't pull off yellow very well but MY GOD I WANT THAT.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is quite possibly the cutest dress ever.





Fyreflyintheskye said:


> oooh, be still my beating heart. I love yellow!! that dress is fantastic!!!





Carrie said:


> That thing is _darling_, Ash. You're going to be all "nobody puts Baby in a corner!" in it.





liz (di-va) said:


> love love love! fabulous





Cors said:


> That's such a gorgeous dress! I imagine that the yellow will look so good against your lovely skin!



Thanks, ladies.  It needs a lil work as far as length cause I'm a midget but I love the color. I wear yellow well and once I'm nice and bronze from the sun it will look even better. 

ps - Carrie when I read your reply I did a giggle/squeal causing the pretentious yuppies on the subway to give me the stink eye. That made me giggle even more.


----------



## Tania (Apr 27, 2009)

I've been eyeing that yellow dress for a little while now, but I can't buy it because it comes in colors that are crap for my coloring.  The tomato-y shade might work, but I'm skeptical. 

Tooz, your new avatar foto is really, really pretty.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> ps - Carrie when I read your reply I did a giggle/squeal causing the pretentious yuppies on the subway to give me the stink eye. That made me giggle even more.


Any day I can make you giggle is a good day! :happy:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 27, 2009)

Tania said:


> I've been eyeing that yellow dress for a little while now, but I can't buy it because it comes in colors that are crap for my coloring.  The tomato-y shade might work, but I'm skeptical.
> 
> Tooz, your new avatar foto is really, really pretty.



Aw, thank you...MISS SEXYTHING.


I love the way you look. (I am a creep.)


----------



## Tania (Apr 27, 2009)

:* bless your heart for being so nice.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Mens 2xl.
> 
> For me. For you? Maybe xl.



lol
it just always seems like tanks like that are cut so SHORT, not necessarily too SMALL.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 27, 2009)

My dad has some 2x wifebeaters. I oughta try some of his & see how they'll do. My mom'll think I'm nuts but hey...


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 30, 2009)

I probably mentioned this somewhere before, but I'm shocked at the influx of junior plus size options in most stores. I'm only 28 and would have killed for half this stuff during my teenage years! I went to K-mart the other day and they had lots of cute things. Made me a bit sad, but also happy for all the young fat girls who can be as stylish as their thin peers.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2009)

I honestly don't see the logic in why there's such a limited quantity of clothes in the higher end of the plus size spectrum. Supposedly there IS a huge demand for it. I don't buy the- if you're above a certain size you stop caring about fashion. You can't care if the options are not there, right?!

excuse my:
"i have a fever and don't care" spelling.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 30, 2009)

Suze said:


> I honestly don't see the logic in why there's such a limited quantity of clothes in the higher end of the plus size spectrum. Supposedly there IS a huge demand for it. I don't buy the- if you're above a certain size you stop caring about fashion. You can't care if the options are not there, right?!
> 
> excuse my:
> "i have a fever and don't care" spelling.



I wonder if it's skewed by this website, where a lot of the women wear over a size 24. In my day to day life (and I know this isn't everyone, everywhere), I don't really see anyone who would be an 'extended size'. Yes. there is a demand but not as big as one thinks.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I wonder if it's skewed by this website, where a lot of the women wear over a size 24. In my day to day life (and I know this isn't everyone, everywhere), I don't really see anyone who would be an 'extended size'. Yes. there is a demand but not as big as one thinks.


good point. dims works as a mini-world in some ways...(i often forget that all the fat peeps i know is on the web!)
it depends on where you live too. i know a lot of the women here have more options than they probably realize compared to the rest of the plus size world.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 30, 2009)

I maybe almost 48, but I still wear Jr plus stuff when I can fit in it. It's much cuter than the regular plus stuff. I am sick of old lady clothes. When I think of what I had to wear in the 80's. Polyester straightleg dress pants and dressy blouse and plain pullon straightleg jeans. Yuck. So glad they have cuter stuff now. But I still have to wade thru the grandma stuff to get to it...


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2009)

forever21's new line basically sucks. at least the stuff i've seen online.
i'm going to give them a few more weeks to see if they add something more wearable...but for now, ugh.

+ my waist is still 1 inch to big for their clothes so...um...fuck em.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 3, 2009)

I love buying Torrid sunglasses. The best pair I ever got from them broke, though (of course).


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 19, 2009)

bra shopping! grrr! that is all.


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> bra shopping! grrr! that is all.



Amen.

there's this place in a seedy area that i've been meaning to try that supposed to have bigger bras (I measured to be an F/FF) but... i can't park in the city.
ugh.

I'm getting a pedicure today. I AM GETTING A PEDICURE.
i've been meaning to do it, and then getting distracted and not going for literally MONTHS now.
I am doing it TODAY.


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

adding.
I'm trying on summer clothes from last year... and i think i'm getting rid of most of it. *sigh* they're even a pair of Seven7's too. ergh. those are expensive to have only worn for 1 summer. grrrrr.
well. 
definitely the pants. I think i cut off circulation in my no-no parts.
yay money... oh wait. :doh:


----------



## PunkPeach (May 20, 2009)

I don't wear shorts...like ever, some people assume it is because I am heavy and don't like my legs, not the case. I love my legs, I even have my calf tattooed; I don't wear shorts because I always feel like they are riding up my crotch. So in the summer I opt for skirts and dresses on hot days or just my jeans. Capri pants are a joke as I am 5'4 and they hit my ankles.


----------



## supersoup (May 20, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't wear shorts...like ever, some people assume it is because I am heavy and don't like my legs, not the case. I love my legs, I even have my calf tattooed; I don't wear shorts because I always feel like they are riding up my crotch. So in the summer I opt for skirts and dresses on hot days or just my jeans. Capri pants are a joke as I am 5'4 and they hit my ankles.



this is the same reason i don't wear shorts. not because i don't want anyone to see my legs, but i hate the way the shorts are all up in my business all the time! these thighs love to consume shorts, so it's a no go.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 20, 2009)

I don't wear them out of the house either. It's cuz they are either too short up my booty or either real long making me look matronly. I've only found one pair that was the right length...


----------



## PrettyLynn (May 30, 2009)

Suze said:


> I honestly don't see the logic in why there's such a limited quantity of clothes in the higher end of the plus size spectrum. Supposedly there IS a huge demand for it. I don't buy the- if you're above a certain size you stop caring about fashion. You can't care if the options are not there, right?!
> 
> excuse my:
> "i have a fever and don't care" spelling.




That is something that bothers me.... Not only are the best styles not available in the "extended sizes", but the local Avenue store has all but stopped carrying 30/32 clothing... The employee said they don't sell....


----------



## PrettyLynn (May 30, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I don't wear shorts...like ever, some people assume it is because I am heavy and don't like my legs, not the case. I love my legs, I even have my calf tattooed; I don't wear shorts because I always feel like they are riding up my crotch. So in the summer I opt for skirts and dresses on hot days or just my jeans. Capri pants are a joke as I am 5'4 and they hit my ankles.




I'm 5'2", and I have three pairs of capris that I wear as regular dress slacks... No one has noticed yet. I suppose that's a plus to being short.


----------



## GWARrior (May 30, 2009)

i confess i just made these.







and by "make", i actually mean attacked them with a Sharpie. I have the Hitcher symbol on my back pocket.






(no, I dont believe I have a problem) :blush:


----------



## Gingembre (May 31, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i confess i just made these.




You. are. totally. awesome.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 31, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i confess i just made these.
> 
> and by "make", i actually mean attacked them with a Sharpie. I have the Hitcher symbol on my back pocket.



Yay for the Boosh! Excellent!


----------



## Tanuki (May 31, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i confess i just made these.
> 
> 
> and by "make", i actually mean attacked them with a Sharpie. I have the Hitcher symbol on my back pocket.
> ...



Awesome! I love it hehe!


----------



## PrettyLynn (May 31, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> i confess i just made these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very Cute!


----------



## GWARrior (May 31, 2009)

and i was assuming people would think i was a nutter!


----------



## kayrae (Jun 1, 2009)

i bought three pairs of shoes at ross... ok, ok... i also bought a black tube dress, two rings, and two earrings at Torrid. I am very pleased with my bday ensemble.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 3, 2009)

I just spray painted my dark purple goth boots silver.

so freakin glam!


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2009)

IC that I really need to remember to turn on the light, or open the blinds, when I take clothes for the day out of my closet. When I got to work and unpacked my bike bags I found the olive-green/khaki sort of shade pants that I expected, but instaed of the grey shirt that goes well with them, I have a paler, blue-grey (oyster shell sort of?) shirt......the blue really does not go with the green.

I spend most of my day at a computer, and anyway it is a tech company where people don't worry much about clothes, but I really don't like to look like I grabbed clothes out my closet in the dark. Oh, wait..... :doh:


----------



## Cors (Jun 8, 2009)

Ultimate bimbo confession: I've been away for almost a month now and can't wait to go home and play with my shoes. Every now and then I take them out of their boxes and dustbags, wear them, walk up and down the house, take modelling pics, collection pics, clean and condition them... I'm not allowed to buy more and this helps me enjoy what I have. 

My partner tried estimating the cost of my modest shoe collection (what I paid, retail, probable resale value) and nearly had a heart attack. We all have hobbies... *sigh*


----------



## soleil3313 (Jun 8, 2009)

IC I just HAD to buy this bathing suit today! 

View attachment Suit.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd love to buy some more shoes. But if I did now that I've moved in with my folks after hubby passed in March, my mom would be having fits about me buying shoes. She thinks I have too many shoes already. But one never has too many shoes, clothes or jewelry...


----------



## Suze (Jun 10, 2009)

ic i want this...


but i can't afford it

and when i can afford it, i'm sure it'll be gone from the site.


blah 

View attachment 62244187-07.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Jun 10, 2009)

Suze said:


> ic i want this...
> 
> 
> but i can't afford it
> ...



suzeeeee what site is that from??


----------



## Suze (Jun 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> suzeeeee what site is that from??


forever21.com
their plus sizes are ridiculous, though. biggest size= 16 
wtf


----------



## Weeze (Jun 11, 2009)

Suze said:


> forever21.com
> their plus sizes are ridiculous, though. biggest size= 16
> wtf



oh fail.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 13, 2009)

IC i have a thing for boots and spray paint.

how many pairs of black boots does a chick need? i have another pair just like 'em, so these got the red death. unfortunately, my paint can ran out mid-boot. 







glam pirate boots of silvery power!






my own creation actually. got the actual boot from pair, the chunky sole from another pair, a tube of Shoe Goo and BAM!!! a shoddy pair of sexboots. had JUST ENOUGH paint to get them covered, but some spots could use a touch up.


told ya i had a thing.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 14, 2009)

Love those boots. I had a pair like the silver ones that I got in the 70's. They were browns suede. I finally outgrew them & had to pitch them. They were so cool...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been having a problem with super dry hair. I was using Biolage shampoo, and conditioner and it was just getting worse. 

I went to a beauty supply place around the corner from where I live and bought the product the lady reccomended. OMG, it is awesomeness in a bottle. The brand is CHI and I bought the conditioning shampoo. I love, love, love it.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds like the same Chi that makes the awesome hair straightening iron maybe?

Dropping in to post a link. If anyone's a size 24/26, saw an insta-wardrobe listed on Ebay here. 

Nothing hugely exciting and some Catherine-looking stuff, but lots of good basics in there. (I'm not the seller--just saw it while perusing.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 14, 2009)

I lost my keys in my new bra for about 1/2 hour last night. Not one of my finer moments. On my way to do my laundry and I couldn't leave until I found them! Truly stupide.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 14, 2009)

No you're not stupid. I did the same thing before. I was with my late hubby on our annual 2 weeks trip to visit his late sister & her family in Ohio. I couldn't find my keys. Duh, I had stuck them in my bra lol...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 15, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Sounds like the same Chi that makes the awesome hair straightening iron maybe?



I looked it up online and it is the same company.

http://www.chiretail.com/nourishintense/silkbath.html


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

really, really tempted to buy these...i am trying so hard to be good and not dip into vacation funds. uuuugggghhhh. 

View attachment il_430xN_74190692.jpg


View attachment il_430xN_74096660.jpg


----------



## Tania (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome choices, Ash. I love that dress.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 15, 2009)

WANT!

Holy cats, I need those. Like, yesterday. Where are they from?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 15, 2009)

Ash, what store is that? It's so cool that they used a truly fat, hippy model AND actually used the dress in a size that really shows her shape. Those are great.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

www.jibrionline.etsy.com - she's a newer, independent designer out of ATL. Her creations are...:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 15, 2009)

She has really cute stuff.


----------



## Cors (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, love her designs and they look amazing on the model! Please post modelling pics if any of you girls do get something.  

Internet was down, so I ended up taking pics of my babies.


----------



## bexy (Jun 16, 2009)

That girl is STUNNING!! And that second dress, zomg, me wants!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 19, 2009)

wow, love that stuff ash. and they have gingham too. I have to pout though, because it only goes up to a 24.


3 confessions of sorts.

I'm sick of red so I moved onto fuschia/magenta. I just feel so pretty in those colors.

I hate searching on ebay finding something over the top and super funky and realizing the article is for children. the perils of searching by '1x 2x 3x 4x' etc etc.

also, I don't have the world's biggest ass by any means but I still have the problem of dress being shorter in back than in front. maybe this is a universal fat chick problem.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 22, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> wow, love that stuff ash. and they have gingham too. I have to pout though, because it only goes up to a 24.
> 
> 
> 3 confessions of sorts.
> ...



Well, I do have major junk in the trunk and I swear it's getting bigger by the day. I have the same problem -- it is always shorter in the back. It used to bother me (my mother would poke fun -- she's a hater with a flat ass  ), but now I just don't care cause it's really nothing I can do about it; even if I lost weight, I'd still have a round, fat ass. Oh well. 

Oh and I feel you on the fuschia/magenta thing. Fan, big time. I really love how it pops on my skin after I've gotten all bronzed and beautiful from a holiday tan. The best!


----------



## kayrae (Jun 23, 2009)

mine is always shorter in the front because of the belly, haha. the back is fine.


----------



## Cors (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is shorter in front too, heh. 

I decided to give ballet flats yet another chance yesterday and it was hell. They fit well, but it feels like my injury-prone ankles were twisting and rolling inwards with every step. I also managed to stub my baby toes repeatedly and the elastic gave me blisters at the back of my heel. My calves, thighs and even knees (impact?) are hurting so much today.  

Flip-flops are even worse. Same ankle-rolling problem, hard to even keep them on with the lack of back support and so much friction where the Y-strap is. 

Time to invest in ugly orthopedic sandals for my unnaturally high-arched feet when I feel like taking a break from heels.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going through shopping withdrawl... Can't wait until Vegas so I can buy some stuff.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm about to get into a car for 2 hours with my mother to go find a Torrid and Faith21.
2 hours.


2 hours.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 3, 2009)

it will be worth it, Torrid rocks!! Just keep telling yourself that




krismiss said:


> I'm about to get into a car for 2 hours with my mother to go find a Torrid and Faith21.
> 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 2 hours.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 3, 2009)

I confess that I'm jealous of all the awesome clothes you can find in the UK. Bexy and George know what I'm talking about.

At the moment: these pants and this...thing!


----------



## kayrae (Jul 3, 2009)

krissy, did you have any luck with Faith21? They don't carry that line in the Forever21 in my city or Norcal for that matter. Would love to hear/see your reviews.


----------



## Suze (Jul 3, 2009)

kayrae said:


> krissy, did you have any luck with Faith21? They don't carry that line in the Forever21 in my city or Norcal for that matter. Would love to hear/see your reviews.



I want to know too! I haven't had the chance to check out it out yet.
Was thinking about gambling on some Faith21 skirts, but they're both sold out in the 2X and since i'm already an inch outside their sizing chart, I don't bother trying... Especially since none of the skirts have elastic waist. (I'm the elastic waist queen. Seriously.) I know I can queeze into some of the stuff from the regular line, so I kinda regret I didn't give it a shot.

^
oh gosh, that was a lot of unnecessary rambling, I obviously need some sleep.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 4, 2009)

We ended up going to a different Torrid (we have 2, about equal distances apart) so, there was no faith21.
However. I will try it eventually.


----------



## bexy (Jul 7, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I confess that I'm jealous of all the awesome clothes you can find in the UK. Bexy and George know what I'm talking about.
> 
> At the moment: these pants and this...thing!




Ah but I feel the same way about US clothing....I want a Torrid!!


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2009)

bexy said:


> Ah but I feel the same way about US clothing....I want a Torrid!!


feels like i'm the last one in line here. we don't have Evans OR Torrid

It also feels like i'm stalking you lol :blink:


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 8, 2009)

We don't have either of those either. I would love to have a Torrid in my area. But no they have to locate them 100 miles away. Sigh...


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2009)

my sister gave me a pair of ''petite'' denim lites from the the avenue because they were too long on her (she's almost 5'6). I tried them on today and they're the perfect length on me, at around 5'8. another tale of try it on before you buy because you never know. also, these are a size that should never fit me at my weight, but because of the amount of stretch they do. finally happy with a pair of jeans. they hug my thighs well!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 18, 2009)

So. My lingerie addiction is getting out of hand.
You have no idea how much it's killing me to keep myself from getting this.


----------



## Cors (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooh, you should do a collection pic thread. :happy:

I finally found a pair of reasonably stylish orthopedic shoes. Finally I have flats that don't hurt. I also invested in a customized insole for my beloved Dorothy shoes that have stretched out over the years. They fit perfectly now. :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (Jul 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> So. My lingerie addiction is getting out of hand.
> You have no idea how much it's killing me to keep myself from getting this.


This is so adorable. I do have a Torrid GC sitting here...hmm.



Cors said:


> Oooh, you should do a collection pic thread. :happy:


Also, I completely agree with this.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Fergie Ferg be swipin my style....


----------



## Tania (Jul 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> krissy, did you have any luck with Faith21? They don't carry that line in the Forever21 in my city or Norcal for that matter. Would love to hear/see your reviews.



Mwahahaha. Until today.

Kayrae and I found a Faith21 dress at the Ess Eff store. And it FIT. 

We feel accomplished.


----------



## katorade (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to be moving to NorCal in a few months. Tell me there are decent fat lady stores out there. TELL MEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I beg of you.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 3, 2009)

katorade said:


> I'm going to be moving to NorCal in a few months. Tell me there are decent fat lady stores out there. TELL MEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I beg of you.



Where in NorCal? The Bay Area has pretty much any fat store that can be found anywhere else...


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 3, 2009)

I confess that I am really starting to hate Fashion Bug!! First of all, they have finally mixed all the clothes together at the Fashion Bug near my house which sort of pissed me off to begin with. Then today I went in to use a coupon that I have that expires tomorrow, it's just $10.00 off of $30.00 but I wanted to see if I could find something to wear this weekend to a party this weekend. Everything I brought up to the register rung up wrong so then I'd have to go back and find something else. Finally, I had it at $24.00 so she tells me I need to find something for $6.00. I find this nice tank top for $6.97 and I bring it back up. She looks at me and laughs and says the total is $29.49. I'm like "are you kidding me??" She saw how frustrated, hot and sweaty and pissy I was and she laughs?? So I asked her if she can just charge me the whole price of the tank top so I can get it to $30.00, she says no, they aren't allowed to do that. I said ok, I've had enough and this is so not worth it anymore, I'm outta here and I left. She didn't say a word. I am really starting to hate that place....it's more a pain than it is worth.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 3, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I confess that I am really starting to hate Fashion Bug!! First of all, they have finally mixed all the clothes together at the Fashion Bug near my house which sort of pissed me off to begin with. Then today I went in to use a coupon that I have that expires tomorrow, it's just $10.00 off of $30.00 but I wanted to see if I could find something to wear this weekend to a party this weekend. Everything I brought up to the register rung up wrong so then I'd have to go back and find something else. Finally, I had it at $24.00 so she tells me I need to find something for $6.00. I find this nice tank top for $6.97 and I bring it back up. She looks at me and laughs and says the total is $29.49. I'm like "are you kidding me??" She saw how frustrated, hot and sweaty and pissy I was and she laughs?? So I asked her if she can just charge me the whole price of the tank top so I can get it to $30.00, she says no, they aren't allowed to do that. I said ok, I've had enough and this is so not worth it anymore, I'm outta here and I left. She didn't say a word. I am really starting to hate that place....it's more a pain than it is worth.



In the sales associate's defense, she's really not allowed to over charge you for anything.


----------



## Cors (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone else hate straight-on face and body shots? They always seem to highlight my asymmetries, flaws and shapelessness - depressing.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd love to know why Fahsion Bugs stuff is more expensive in the stores than on the website? If I ordered online the shipping would make it was pricey as in the stores. Yuck...


----------



## katorade (Aug 4, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Where in NorCal? The Bay Area has pretty much any fat store that can be found anywhere else...



Woodland, near Sacramento.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> Woodland, near Sacramento.



I lived in Chico for a while which isn't too terribly far from Sacramento. I would go into Sac to go clothes shopping, they have all the normal fat girl stores there so you should be ok, at least as far as chain stores go.


----------



## katorade (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh good. I live in Cincinnati right now, and while there's a Lane Bryant pretty close to me, any of the other stores are leagues away. It's like I have to make multiple reasons to get to their areas just to justify the gas.


----------



## BitsySpider (Aug 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> Woodland, near Sacramento.



Woodland? Nope. Nada. The single tiny mall there is actually closing down alot of its stores it seems. But try Fairfield or Vacaville,(about 25-35 mins away I think) both have malls and I'm pretty certain they should have one or two selections each (been awhile since I visited Vacaville, but I'm sure you'll be safe in Fairfield).


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 6, 2009)

ic i think my lipstick addiction is getting out of hand...lol. 

i also confess i have a nightgown that i have had for almost 20 years and i can't bring my self to throw it out...it's so comfy!


----------



## katorade (Aug 6, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> ic i think my lipstick addiction is getting out of hand...lol.
> 
> i also confess i have a nightgown that i have had for almost 20 years and i can't bring my self to throw it out...it's so comfy!



You sound like me. I just received 21 lip glosses in the mail. My favorite nightgown of all time was older than me. It belonged to my mom in the 70s and I wore that sucker until it fell apart.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 7, 2009)

katorade said:


> You sound like me. I just received 21 lip glosses in the mail.



Ooh, from where?


----------



## katorade (Aug 7, 2009)

Coastal Scents! I also scored 2 eyeshadow palettes and their contour/blush palette.

The glosses are on the small side, but are in nice glass vials with brush applicators. Most of them are sheer colors, but all are wearable. Even the really pigmented hot pink is wearable. The eye palettes are also small, but there's 88 colors in each, and they're really quite decent quality. Good color payoff, smooth, soft texture. Definitely worth the less than $20 price tag, especially if you're new to makeup and want to try and find decent colors to compliment your skin tones. I got the original palette (non-shimmer) and the warm palette, which is gorrrrrgeous.


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 9, 2009)

I confess that I'm seriously tempted to drop half my paycheck on the gorgeous turquoise dress at we have at work. Oh, if only I didn't have a student loan and credit card bills to pay off....


----------



## Tania (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Woodland, near Sacramento.



I live in Stockton lol.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Tania said:


> I live in Stockton lol.



You. Me. November.


----------



## Cors (Aug 10, 2009)

It is amazing how the type of bra you wear can drastically change your perceived weight. When I wear sports bras, minimizers and dress to hide my chest, acquaintances congratulate me on my "drastic weight loss" and ask for tips or bitch about me looking sick. When I dress normally or choose to show a little cleavage, I get evil stares from bitchy women and not so flattering comments about my fake-looking boobs, gross collarbones and funny stuff like "oh well her boobs are big because she is chunky heehee".  

Any other busty girls here have the same problem?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2009)

katorade said:


> Woodland, near Sacramento.



The Arden Faire mall has a torrid and a lane bryant. (in Sacramento off of bus-80 and Arden way) It also has a decent plus size section in the Macys. When I'm doing major shopping, i hit that mall. (i live in Chico, 90 miles north of there) Woodland has grown quite a bit since i lived in Davis years ago so they might have some better shopping now. It used to have a dinky mall with a LB there.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm supposed to not be spending money.. I saw this dress on Ebay when I was going on to buy a camera battery.. and i am sooooo tempted to buy it:


----------



## Weeze (Aug 15, 2009)

It's kinda funny how much what you're wearing can change how you feel about your day... I was feeling crappy after work and got changed into leggings and a pink zebra tube top and I feel better-ish.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am embarassed by the sheer volume of stuff I have. I am cleaning out my closets and surely I could outfit a small country. 

I need an intervention. I guess this is a start.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 17, 2009)

I found the best jeans ever from Lane Bryant.
No seriously. 
I will never wear anything except a 26 "Flair" ever, ever, ever again. Apparently you can still get the normal numbered ones at the outlets  

Now.
WHAT THE HELL.
The girl left the stupid ink sensor thing on the bottom of the pant leg. 
So mad.... SO MAD.

Another note of anger.
I can't button ANY OF MY STRAIGHT LEG JEANS.
I hardly ever wear the damn things to begin with, but I finally have an idea, and I don't have any that fit. 


EDIT AGAIN:
AND WHERE THE FUCK IS MY STRAPLESS BRA.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I found the best jeans ever from Lane Bryant.
> Now.
> WHAT THE HELL.
> The girl left the stupid ink sensor thing on the bottom of the pant leg.
> So mad.... SO MAD.



The same thing happened to me at LB only it was a bra and I didnt realize it until I had worn it all day and kept wondering what on earth was poking me in the side. So I called LB to tell them and explain that I wanted to come in and get it removed but didnt want it to appear like I was shop lifting and they said no problem. So if you call and just remember the name of whoever you speak to as a backup you should be fine 

Meanwhile I was afraid to wash the bra after those few hours for fear of activating the ink sensor thingy so had to take it to the mall unwashed:blush:
Then I get there only to find out that in the week since i had called LB closed  I ended up just cutting the thing out and mending the hole and wearing the bra just around the house for cleaning and stuff. Yeah, I could have gone to another LB but laziness and all that


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 18, 2009)

I must be related to Ash cuz I have tons of clothes. When hubby passed on in March and I moved in with my folks, since my folks didn't have room for everything I had to pitch anything that didn't fit anymore no matter how much I loved it. That meant my 70's clothes I still had from when I was skinny in the 70's had to go.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to Torrid AGAIN today!

What the heck, 2 trips in one summer? That never happens


----------



## Crystal (Aug 20, 2009)

So, I purchased a Bath and Body Works Wallflower for my apartment at UT and I have a quick question for those who are familiar with these.

I do not want to use the Wallflower on the Maximum setting because I want it to last longer. On the back, around the plug-in port, there is only one setting. You turn the plug in port (which is rotating on a circle) to Maximum and plug in. Is this the only setting available?


----------



## crayola box (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the wallflowers (pear scent) and am only aware of the one setting. I just looked at it and it only moves between the two maximum markers and setting it anywhere in between would mean it plugs into the wall diagonally so I think it is just the one setting, but I have found they last a good amount of time as is. 

Oh also, they always go on sale during the semi annual sales ( June and Dec/Jan I think) where the wallflowers and refills are $5, each refill box has two refill bulbs so I usually stock up on two refills each time until the next sale.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks! Just making sure I wasn't crazy. 

I bought this one during the semi-annual sale in June and saved it until now to use in my apartment at school, since I just moved in. Guess I'll be waiting until December to get refills!


----------



## Tania (Aug 21, 2009)

katorade said:


> You. Me. November.



YES. Sorry I flaked on the thread.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2009)

looked at the xxl maternity items at old navy the other day but it was too hot to try things on. anyone have luck with their maternity line? holding it up, it looks like it would technically fit me, but I hate the feeling that I'm bursting at the seams. also didn't want to disappoint myself.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 22, 2009)

IC that while last week, I was so excited that I bought 10 shirts from Old Navy for under $100 in XXL and could actually shop in the regular stores...now, the reality is sort of settling in and I'm realizing that they aren't entirely all they're cracked up to be.

I love the colors, absolutely. And I'm not going to complain TOO much because I got them for dirt cheap compared to what I would have paid elsewhere, but the two long-sleeved shirts I've worn are WAAYYYY too big in the neck, shoulders area. It's all I can do to not show my bra straps to everyone throughout the day.


----------



## katorade (Aug 22, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that while last week, I was so excited that I bought 10 shirts from Old Navy for under $100 in XXL and could actually shop in the regular stores...now, the reality is sort of settling in and I'm realizing that they aren't entirely all they're cracked up to be.
> 
> I love the colors, absolutely. And I'm not going to complain TOO much because I got them for dirt cheap compared to what I would have paid elsewhere, but the two long-sleeved shirts I've worn are WAAYYYY too big in the neck, shoulders area. It's all I can do to not show my bra straps to everyone throughout the day.



I had the same issue the last time I bought an Old Navy top in XXL. It was an olive green long-sleeved v-neck. The only way I can wear it is if I layer it, either under a t-shirt, or over a tank top that has wide enough bands to cover my bra. It actually looks kind of cute that way.:happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 22, 2009)

...I'm thinking girls in America don't show their bra straps same way as a lot of UK girls do? I'm all about spaghetti staps in one colour and bra straps in another, and I see a lot of people (myself included) in halter tops but wearing regular bras - bra straps on show doesn't matter, as long as they co-ordinate prettily! Haha!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the fact that the ON tops have wide and open enough necklines to show something like that. I hate how most plus stuff is so conservative up top. Looks TERRIBLE with bigger boobs.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it might be a chest width thing. I don't mean boob size but, I guess, ribcage maybe? I don't know anatomically what it is but a lot of tops are too wide for me right across the top of the boobs even if they fit everywhere else. Holy Clothing's sleeved tops look terrible on me for this reason. So do squared necklines because the squares usually end out at my arms. And it's hard to find a supportive bra fit because the straps are out so far that the tension up front isn't where it needs to be.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2009)

My sister just gave me a few tanks from old navy, not the rib knitted ones, these had some pleating on the front. now she has a large difference between her top and bottom and a much smaller ribcage than me, even if we both weighed the same amount. anyway, the tanks were way too big on top and pully on her bottom half. she thought the tops would be more flattering on my body type and while they were, the straps still kept sliding off and the top was a bit too billowy. I'm also 2 inches taller and about 50 lbs heavier. I think that's how they cut their items. big on top, tight on bottom.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 25, 2009)

Alot of times the squared necklines will make my bra strap show. I end up having to try to figure out which bra to wear with them...


----------



## katorade (Aug 25, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> My sister just gave me a few tanks from old navy, not the rib knitted ones, these had some pleating on the front. now she has a large difference between her top and bottom and a much smaller ribcage than me, even if we both weighed the same amount. anyway, the tanks were way too big on top and pully on her bottom half. she thought the tops would be more flattering on my body type and while they were, the straps still kept sliding off and the top was a bit too billowy. I'm also 2 inches taller and about 50 lbs heavier. I think that's how they cut their items. big on top, tight on bottom.



Agreed, very broad-shouldered and very narrow-waisted. I'm basically the exact opposite, haha.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 25, 2009)

My clothes closet has reached terminal capacity and if I want to buy or sew anything new, I have to get rid of some of the things I already have. My confession is that while I was going through it this afternoon and pulling out things I want to part with, I kept coming across stuff I didn't even recognize and had to actually think for a minute about how long I must have had it. 

Tracy


----------



## katorade (Aug 25, 2009)

I need clothes so badly that it's just ridiculous. I have one closet in my apartment, and it's a coat closet in the hallway. I also have a small dresser where I keep pants, underwear, bras, and t-shirts. I'm pretty much forced to keep an updated wardrobe. I don't even have any place to keep shoes, so I have 2 pairs + a pair of flip flops. Worst. woman. ever.


----------



## Suze (Aug 25, 2009)

katorade said:


> I need clothes so badly that it's just ridiculous. I have one closet in my apartment, and it's a coat closet in the hallway. I also have a small dresser where I keep pants, underwear, bras, and t-shirts. I'm pretty much forced to keep an updated wardrobe. I don't even have any place to keep shoes, so I have 2 pairs + a pair of flip flops. Worst. woman. ever.


gah. tell me about it.
i toss out/give away stuff on a regular basis. plus side is that all the clothes i have are clothes i actually wear. i've never been one of those who can't get rid of things... thankfully!
my shoe collection is a mess. i've just stacked all of them in a corner in the kitchen. 

it's bad. :blush:


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2009)

IC that I have more clothes than my wife does. I need to be better at purging, I guess (or buy her more stuff  )


----------



## Crystal (Aug 26, 2009)

Tad said:


> IC that I have more clothes than my wife does. I need to be better at purging, I guess (or buy her more stuff  )



Definitely in favor of the second option, and I bet she is too.


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2009)

is this even legal?
look at the price!

i can get similar bags at my local vintage store for 10 bucks or less


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 26, 2009)

but it's ''old skool''. don't you know what that means? :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 26, 2009)

Suze said:


> is this even legal?
> look at the price!
> 
> i can get similar bags at my local vintage store for 10 bucks or less



People would be stupid to pay that much for that bag.. how ridiculous!


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> but it's ''old skool''. don't you know what that means? :blush:


all i know is that it's NOT worth $1,099.00 USD 



thatgirl08 said:


> People would be stupid to pay that much for that bag.. how ridiculous!


*nods*
i wonder where that sellers conscience went.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 26, 2009)

probably hanging in the closet on those $30 hangers he/she is also selling


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2009)

kayrae said:


> probably hanging in the closet on those $30 hangers he/she is also selling


the shipping cost more than the actual hangers, so i guess it's not going anywhere :/


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2009)

"bass" shoes usually goes for $69-109 according to their website, but i guess these $5,249.00 vintage ones are EXTRA special. :S


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 26, 2009)

who's going to pay that much for someone's old stanky, sweaty sneakers. I can buy a gazillion new ones for 5k.


----------



## katorade (Aug 26, 2009)

kayrae said:


> probably hanging in the closet on those $30 hangers he/she is also selling




Finally! I can complete my vintage 1980s clothes hanger collection! I thought this day would never come!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 27, 2009)

I swear to god these shoes used to be mine. I had some exactly like them in high school that I wore all the time. Same size, even.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2009)

IC that ON sent me extra stuff I didn't order with my clothes and.. I returned them to the store and got store credit. :x free cardigan here I come.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 30, 2009)

IC that months later I am still looking for a damn pair of flared brown cords that meet my requirements. Gah!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 30, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that months later I am still looking for a damn pair of flared brown cords that meet my requirements. Gah!



what are the requirements? my only requirements for cords are that they sound more like crickets when I walk than a plague of locusts


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 30, 2009)

Suze said:


> "bass" shoes usually goes for $69-109 according to their website, but i guess these $5,249.00 vintage ones are EXTRA special. :S



What's really scary is it says they sold on 8/27. Wow....just wow....


----------



## Crystal (Aug 30, 2009)

IC that I have a bra question.

I am a size 46C and as some of you ladies know, that isn't the easiest bra size to find. I've heard that you can go down one band size and up one cup size and it's virtually the same. Would I be safe in ordering a 44D?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I have a bra question.
> 
> I am a size 46C and as some of you ladies know, that isn't the easiest bra size to find. I've heard that you can go down one band size and up one cup size and it's virtually the same. Would I be safe in ordering a 44D?



YMMV but I've tried this and it didn't work out well for me. HerRoom has bras in that size.. I ordered one once and was satisfied with it. I also wear a lot of FB bras.. the 44C works fine for me.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I have a bra question.
> 
> I am a size 46C and as some of you ladies know, that isn't the easiest bra size to find. I've heard that you can go down one band size and up one cup size and it's virtually the same. Would I be safe in ordering a 44D?




Hi
yes, that -should- work. As Thatgirl08 says, it doesn't work every time, it depend on the manufacturer. Always worth a try though and Bra extenders are cheap and easy to find online.
Tracey xx


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> IC that I have a bra question.
> 
> I am a size 46C and as some of you ladies know, that isn't the easiest bra size to find. I've heard that you can go down one band size and up one cup size and it's virtually the same. Would I be safe in ordering a 44D?



I wore a 46C for years thinking it was the right size, because even a 46 was a little snug. I did notice that it was really hard to get some cleavage going, though. Earlier this year I went and got fitted and it turns out I'm a 42DD.:doh: The cup was too small which left the band trying to support "side boob" and the girls weren't held properly. The oddest part was that whenever I tried to measure myself, I wasn't putting the tape on the proper angle and was skipping the sides almost entirely, throwing the measurement off by a few inches.

Don't measure yourself, lesson learned! Also, different bra models even from the same manufacturer run far and wide. I have LB bras now in 42D, 42DD, and 44DD.


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> I wore a 46C for years thinking it was the right size, because even a 46 was a little snug. I did notice that it was really hard to get some cleavage going, though. Earlier this year I went and got fitted and it turns out I'm a 42DD.:doh: The cup was too small which left the band trying to support "side boob" and the girls weren't held properly. The oddest part was that whenever I tried to measure myself, I wasn't putting the tape on the proper angle and was skipping the sides almost entirely, throwing the measurement off by a few inches.
> 
> Don't measure yourself, lesson learned! Also, different bra models even from the same manufacturer run far and wide. I have LB bras now in 42D, 42DD, and 44DD.



I totally agree! The difference in comfort, fit and support was huge!


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, this is going to seem super attention whore and I'll probably get some unsolicited PMs, but I figure that the odds are that most all of us are ladies so these will go unnoticed for the most part, lol.

Also, we're all adults here, so consider this something of a virtual fitting room. And please forgive the posing of the pictures. I'd crop out my face, but I'm lazy. Just pay attention to the bras. Don't mind my disappearing beauty marks trick, either. I p-shopped my tattoo out of the first one and was a CS newb at the time, so I had to do a little blurring of the rest of the chest to match it.

First, ill-fitting bra:







Notice that the girls are sitting a fair distance apart, regardless of the fact that it's a push-up bra, and that there is gapping in the cup (it would also show up at the top of the cup depending on how I was sitting or standing). Also note the bulge of fat outside of the cup on my left side. That should be IN the cup!

Now, better fitting bra:






Same exact bra style,manufacturer, and material, just in a different size and pattern. The girls are up and comfortably together and supported, but not *crammed* together. It's hard to tell, but there's also a lack of side-spillage under my armpit. At the bottom right corner you can see the side of my ribcage, where before there was a bulge.


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

Kudos for sharing this, Katorade! I can't help swooning though. :wubu: 

Bravissimo and BelladonnaEyes also have helpful pics, but it is lovely to have a BBW perspective.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

That's fantastic, Katorade.  I have GOT to get me a bra fitting. I'm assuming the usual stores do them? Lane Bryant, Victoria's Secret, etc?


----------



## Cors (Aug 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> That's fantastic, Katorade.  I have GOT to get me a bra fitting. I'm assuming the usual stores do them? Lane Bryant, Victoria's Secret, etc?



Please don't go to VS, they suck. They use tape, and they have so little sizes that they tend to chuck you into whatever might fit. They insisted that I should wear a 34DD and were baffled why the bra fit so poorly - I found out that I am a 28G or 30FF. I heard Nordies could be decent, depending on the area but you should check out MyIntimacy if there is one near you. 

I'm sure the other girls will chip in about LB soon.


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

LB will do a fitting, but it won't be as fine-tuned as what you would get at a specialty shop. I actually had mine done at LB because there are no local places to me that I know of that really know a larger woman's body when it comes to lingerie, and they'd probably be just as accurate. Turns out the girl that measured me was pretty spot-on, but we had to do some tweaking when it came to different bra models.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 31, 2009)

I know we're supposed to be looking at the bras, but you're so pretty in that first pic! I had to say so. 

Brave/nice of you to share that so we can see the difference in fit.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> Please don't go to VS, they suck. They use tape, and they have so little sizes that they tend to chuck you into whatever might fit. They insisted that I should wear a 34DD and were baffled why the bra fit so poorly - I found out that I am a 28G or 30FF. I heard Nordies could be decent, depending on the area but you should check out MyIntimacy if there is one near you.
> 
> I'm sure the other girls will chip in about LB soon.




I checked both Nordstorm (I've heard great things about them as well), and MyIntimacy, and neither of those are in the Knoxville area. When I visit family in Nashville, I'll definitely be checking out a Nordie. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions? I may try LB, of course, but anywhere else? Thanks so much!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 31, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I checked both Nordstorm (I've heard great things about them as well), and MyIntimacy, and neither of those are in the Knoxville area. When I visit family in Nashville, I'll definitely be checking out a Nordie.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions? I may try LB, of course, but anywhere else? Thanks so much!



I got a decent fitting at a tiny little dive-y lingerie shop in a dingy little part of the city. It was a super old lady who told me she went to bra school, and she did a decent job.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bra school hahahahaha


----------



## Suze (Sep 1, 2009)

bra school? my lolometer just went through the roof!



psst... nice rack, kat ;D


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha, I had my first fitting at Dillards when I was...14 maybe? Grandma took me so I had no choice.
I was mortified; the lady (are they all old?) made me take off my bra, pinched me, and brought me the worst. bras. ever. to try on.  Good times. 

IC that this thread makes me wish I got my paycheck...yesterday.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 1, 2009)

Just for kicks I googled "bra school" and this page came up. If you're in NYC maybe it will be useful. They carry up to 48K.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 1, 2009)

IC that I really, really want this:






I KNOW it's a bad idea. I KNOW that jumper straps make me look all squashed and weird because they get pulled out to the sides of my boobs. I KNOW that while it looks all cute and fun on the model, I will look more like I'm desperately trying to prove that I'm "a child at heart". 

But GODDAMN IT I WANT IT.

I might, however, go for this:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay that purple jumper is AWESOME. I say go for it. The other one is cute too but the jumper is adorableeee.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2009)

i agree, that purple jumper is totally adorable! Plus it's purple and that makes it even better


----------



## Cors (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh Teleute where did you see the jumper and is it custom? I can totally imagine you looking beyond hot in it, but it could be a little much for casual everyday wear. :wubu: 

The second dress is pretty too. Please post pics if you get any of them!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG I want that jumper!!! Do tell us where they're selling it


----------



## Teleute (Sep 1, 2009)

Hee hee, you guys are a terrible influence!  

The jumper and dress are from this etsy store, and everything in it is made to your measurements. Other made-to-measure stores that have stuff I'm craving: Sandmaiden, MyBlackDress, and some items from Maisy Brown (high waisted fishtail hobble skirt... yes please!)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2009)

All of those etsy sites have suchhhh cute stuff!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 2, 2009)

The jumper is way cute you should get it.Oh and get the other one too.
IC I still have size 4 panties in the drawer.:doh:


----------



## Suze (Sep 2, 2009)

ic i shouldn't read so many fashion blogs. they always tempt me to buy stuff.
this is now on my wish list... 

View attachment 6ef55492-a3a3-4462-ab8c-9125e8b64e9d.jpg


----------



## katorade (Sep 2, 2009)

Is that covered in sequins?


----------



## Suze (Sep 3, 2009)

yes! christmas comes early this year


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 3, 2009)

Teleute said:


> IC that I really, really want this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE the purple dress! So cute, would look awful on me but its hot!



Suze said:


> ic i shouldn't read so many fashion blogs. they always tempt me to buy stuff.
> this is now on my wish list...



And kudos on the sequin jacket im currently on the waiting list for when they have my size in! Cant wait to get it!


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

Teleute and Suze, did you two end up getting the stuff you linked? 

At the risk of sounding snobby I must say that I can't seem to wear lower end heels. I wish I could because some of them are really cute, I don't want to invest in trendy styles and they don't put dent in my wallet (not immediately anyway). I had to buy an emergency pair for work recently and wow, it sucked. I thought I just needed to break them in but nope, they got worse and fell apart after eight hours of wear! I felt so unstable in them, my toes got bruised, my back and knees started hurting from walking and there were angry blisters on the side of my foot and the heel area - I am a seasoned high heel wearer and never have this problem with my other shoes even if the heel is much higher and thinner! 

I find that cheap heels, particularly the higher ones are designed so poorly that the shoe wobbles even when standing on its own. Synthetic insoles doesn't allow the foot to breathe and tend to start smelling after a while. Worse still, cheap pleather or plastic will not conform to the shape of your foot even after repeated wears so it continues to pinch and dig into skin. Cheap soles also do not seem to absorb shock well. From my experience, they also seem to fall apart pretty quickly and the cost of replacing or repairing them will add up. High heels are may not be designed for comfort, but you really do get what you pay for. I wear my designer shoes pretty often, even on nasty uneven London roads and I am neither careful nor graceful - apart from resoling, redoing the heel tap and fixing tears caused by the rare fall, they are all in amazing condition and my oldest pair is seven. 

Girls, if you hate high heels because they are so uncomfortable, give you blisters and hurt your body (pain from a tight, short or pointy toe box is pretty normal especially with new shoes, so is pain at the balls of your feet if you are not accustomed to high heels or stand around in them for too long)... do give better quality (decent materials and construction, doesn't have to be designer) shoes a try before giving up completely!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cors said:


> Teleute and Suze, did you two end up getting the stuff you linked?
> 
> At the risk of sounding snobby I must say that I can't seem to wear lower end heels. I wish I could because some of them are really cute, I don't want to invest in trendy styles and they don't put dent in my wallet (not immediately anyway). I had to buy an emergency pair for work recently and wow, it sucked. I thought I just needed to break them in but nope, they got worse and fell apart after eight hours of wear! I felt so unstable in them, my toes got bruised, my back and knees started hurting from walking and there were angry blisters on the side of my foot and the heel area - I am a seasoned high heel wearer and never have this problem with my other shoes even if the heel is much higher and thinner!
> 
> ...



I've heard this before as well, and I wish I could wear more expensive shoes, but not with my chubby tootsies. I'm an 11 and have super wide feet- jealous of all the big girls that have normal width feet. I've always wanted a designer pair of shoes but designer shoes don't want me lol. I'd give anything to invest in a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes one day. His designs are amazing- but alas unless I loose some chub it my feet probably not gonna happen, but I still dream- I pretty much stalk his collections lol.


----------



## Cors (Sep 25, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I've heard this before as well, and I wish I could wear more expensive shoes, but not with my chubby tootsies. I'm an 11 and have super wide feet- jealous of all the big girls that have normal width feet. I've always wanted a designer pair of shoes but designer shoes don't want me lol. I'd give anything to invest in a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes one day. His designs are amazing- but alas unless I loose some chub it my feet probably not gonna happen, but I still dream- I pretty much stalk his collections lol.



Hmm, Louboutins are available up to an EU size 42 which is supposedly fits a US 11 to 12, but many stores only carry sizes up to 40. Many styles are notoriously narrow (Decollete) or cut super low on the sides (Pigalle), even for girls with narrow feet but there are others (Architek, Clichy, Declic, Decoltissimo, Helmut) that do work for wide feet - definitely try before you buy. Many girls with wider feet or just short/narrow toebox issues size up and then add heel grips to prevent slippage, but remember that most materials will stretch to fit your feet. If it helps, the newer Louboutins (early 2009 and up) are running bigger - some girls I know have to go down 2 sizes for some new styles (Bianca) or finishes (generally metallic patent, suede and python). You should bookmark this thread and check out the rest of this extremely helpful forum! 

Not too familiar with other designers, but I have heard that Prada and Ferragamo shoes are pretty forgiving for wide feet.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate wearing jeans/pants. I just hate them. I loathe them with every ounce of my being. I don't know how to buy a pair that fits, I don't know what to wear with them, I don't bother doing my hair or makeup when I do wear them because I feel so shitty.

They make me feel defeated.


----------



## Tad (Sep 25, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I hate wearing jeans/pants. I just hate them. I loathe them with every ounce of my being. I don't know how to buy a pair that fits, I don't know what to wear with them, I don't bother doing my hair or makeup when I do wear them because I feel so shitty.
> 
> They make me feel defeated.



Just curious....what do you do during those Alberta winters? Tights, long dresses, and a full length parka???

I know that up until not that long ago all women got through the winter in dresses & skirts, but it just sounds woefully chilly!


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 25, 2009)

Tad said:


> Just curious....what do you do during those Alberta winters? Tights, long dresses, and a full length parka???
> 
> I know that up until not that long ago all women got through the winter in dresses & skirts, but it just sounds woefully chilly!



Thick leggings are often warmer than jeans. I occasionally wear pajama pants if I'm not working though. It depends on how often I'm outside. if I'm just going from building to building, I stick with tights and dresses. If I'm going to be outside for longer than that, it's usually leggings and dresses.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 26, 2009)

I too envy those with regular width feet. But nooo, I had to get bunions & wear a wide or double wide. Sucks...


----------



## Teleute (Sep 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> Teleute and Suze, did you two end up getting the stuff you linked?



Not yet - we've been moving and stuff has been crazy, so it hasn't been a good time to purchase. I am SO planning on it though. And I'm pretty sure Suze did get hers, I think she posted it in the "what did you buy today" thread - which is awesome, because YAY SEQUINS. 



Cors said:


> At the risk of sounding snobby I must say that I can't seem to wear lower end heels. I wish I could because some of them are really cute, I don't want to invest in trendy styles and they don't put dent in my wallet (not immediately anyway). I had to buy an emergency pair for work recently and wow, it sucked. I thought I just needed to break them in but nope, they got worse and fell apart after eight hours of wear! I felt so unstable in them, my toes got bruised, my back and knees started hurting from walking and there were angry blisters on the side of my foot and the heel area - I am a seasoned high heel wearer and never have this problem with my other shoes even if the heel is much higher and thinner!
> 
> I find that cheap heels, particularly the higher ones are designed so poorly that the shoe wobbles even when standing on its own. Synthetic insoles doesn't allow the foot to breathe and tend to start smelling after a while. Worse still, cheap pleather or plastic will not conform to the shape of your foot even after repeated wears so it continues to pinch and dig into skin. Cheap soles also do not seem to absorb shock well. From my experience, they also seem to fall apart pretty quickly and the cost of replacing or repairing them will add up. High heels are may not be designed for comfort, but you really do get what you pay for. I wear my designer shoes pretty often, even on nasty uneven London roads and I am neither careful nor graceful - apart from resoling, redoing the heel tap and fixing tears caused by the rare fall, they are all in amazing condition and my oldest pair is seven.
> 
> Girls, if you hate high heels because they are so uncomfortable, give you blisters and hurt your body (pain from a tight, short or pointy toe box is pretty normal especially with new shoes, so is pain at the balls of your feet if you are not accustomed to high heels or stand around in them for too long)... do give better quality (decent materials and construction, doesn't have to be designer) shoes a try before giving up completely!



I agree that the quality is INCREDIBLY important with heels. I don't tend to buy designer or incredibly high-end, but I shop around a LOT and am very picky about my heels (which is why I drool over the hand-painted shoes on etsy, but pretty much never buy - although I do want to get some custom work done on a pair of heels that I provide). A wrong angle, poorly-designed cut, or cheap materials will make a shoe totally unwearable (well, I have purchased a couple pairs of crap-but-cute shoes for playing dress-up and taking photos, but there's no way I could wear them out for any length of time). It really isn't always about the price; some of my favorite heels are from Target. But it does take a lot of trying on and shopping around, and it's worth having a really awesome more expensive pair so you know what you're looking for in the cheaper shoes. Also, I am TOTALLY going to check out that forum more!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 27, 2009)

I need a cute little brown or dark orange shrug. I can't find one in 26/28. It's frustrating!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 28, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I need a cute little brown or dark orange shrug. I can't find one in 26/28. It's frustrating!



both are from www.onestopplus.com in a size 26/28. not sure if the clementine (orange) is dark enough for your liking, but there ya' go.  

View attachment 2308_44883_mm.jpg


View attachment 2308_00699_mm.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 28, 2009)

Also, bandlu.com carries up to 6x in select styles. Just fyi.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 29, 2009)

I confess that I have a store credit from Igigi I want to spend and nothing is thrilling me! At all. Too much knee-length stuff. Too spendy, even with the credit. And no way to search by size anymore (they say they'll fix that).


----------



## Friday (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe I should be confessing my love for lovely, soft, warm flannel man PJ bottoms here. The are so comfy when it's cold and so much better quality than the womens.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> both are from www.onestopplus.com in a size 26/28. not sure if the clementine (orange) is dark enough for your liking, but there ya' go.



Thank you!


----------



## Cors (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm so angry! I already can't shop at many stores thanks to vanity sizing and I just heard that some designers and high street brands I love will no longer carry the sizes XXS and 00 because there isn't enough demand. It is not like they are making bigger sizes either. If you are not between a 2/4 to maybe a 12/14, you are pretty much out of luck! And... so many of my fashion-obsessed friends are much smaller than me even! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> I'm so angry! I already can't shop at many stores thanks to vanity sizing and I just heard that some designers and high street brands I love will no longer carry the sizes XXS and 00 because there isn't enough demand. It is not like they are making bigger sizes either. If you are not between a 2/4 to maybe a 12/14, you are pretty much out of luck! And... so many of my fashion-obsessed friends are much smaller than me even! Grrrrrrr.



I should ask my 4'11", 80-lb friend where she shops. She has a closet full of diverse, high-fashion clothing. I don't know how she does it. She's a fashion therapist, to boot.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 3, 2009)

1. How is it that I have more clothes than anyone I know? Still? I have very regular, very *big* closet purges. Last year I got rid of three huge bags of very lightly worn clothes, but I was still able to do another big cull this past week. I know fatty clothes take up more soon, but still. It's kind of amazing. When my mom was here this spring she noted this about once a day. I wonder if there is a little overcompensating going on, or I just love clothes.

1a. To that end: I am not ordering anything from Old Navy again unless it's something really unusual and great. It is too easy, even practicing strong restraint, to end up with with drawers of thin, badly-made ON shirts.

2. Not everything Zaftique makes is great, at all, but the stuff that is good is so good, and generally so much something I can't get anywhere else. Not just because of style, but for fit, and risk! They make clothing in silhouettes I don't see other people using for fatties. God bless Zaftique sales. Just got the most amazing dress (way on sale).

2a. I still can find nothing I want at Igigi. This is lame.

3. I am considering selling plasma to get a haircut/color touchup. Seriously cannot deal with these split ends any longer. Must get the HAIR DID.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 3, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1. *How is it that I have more clothes than anyone I know? Still? I have very regular, very *big* closet purges. Last year I got rid of three huge bags of very lightly worn clothes, but I was still able to do another big cull this past week. I know fatty clothes take up more soon, but still. It's kind of amazing. When my mom was here this spring she noted this about once a day. I wonder if there is a little overcompensating going on, or I just love clothes.*
> 1a. To that end: I am not ordering anything from Old Navy again unless it's something really unusual and great. It is too easy, even practicing strong restraint, to end up with with drawers of thin, badly-made ON shirts.
> 
> 2. *Not everything Zaftique makes is great, at all, but the stuff that is good is so good, and generally so much something I can't get anywhere else. Not just because of style, but for fit, and risk! They make clothing in silhouettes I don't see other people using for fatties. God bless Zaftique sales. Just got the most amazing dress (way on sale).*2a. I still can find nothing I want at Igigi. This is lame.
> ...



1. Welcome to my (well dressed) life. :blush::doh:

2. Postpixplsthx!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 3, 2009)

I know bottle dye is the devil to most high-fashion folks - but I bought a highlighting kit at the store. Haven't gotten the guts up to use it yet. :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just got my second store credit cards, heh. At least I have one and a half jobs now so I should be okay!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 3, 2009)

i wish my thighs didn't ruin every single pair of pants/leggings/tights so quickly :/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 3, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i wish my thighs didn't ruin every single pair of pants/leggings/tights so quickly :/


It's not your thighs, babe, it's the poor clothing quality. You're far from the only one with that issue! Blech.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 3, 2009)

it's so ridiculous. i've always had trouble not ripping/fucking up my clothes and shoes, though. :blush:


----------



## rainyday (Oct 3, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1. How is it that I have more clothes than anyone I know? Still? I have very regular, very *big* closet purges. Last year I got rid of three huge bags of very lightly worn clothes, but I was still able to do another big cull this past week. I know fatty clothes take up more soon, but still. It's kind of amazing. When my mom was here this spring she noted this about once a day. I wonder if there is a little overcompensating going on, or I just love clothes.



Last night I dreamed that I opened my closet doors and it was empy in there save for hangers and one or two items. In my dream I was elated because it meant I could finally be organized in there. One of those dreams where you wake up and are sad it's not true.

Also, I've given up on ordering from ON too, for the same reasons.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2009)

ON is so completely hit or miss in terms of sizing and quality. You could buy two of the exact same items (same size, same color) and they'll fit differently.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2009)

When I was smaller, I had a couple of pairs of higher-end heels. While they were comfortable for heels, I still never have worn them often, or for any length of time. High heels throw the body out of whack. Now that I am fat, there is no way I am subjecting my body to high heels, no matter the cost and design....unless for a few minutes...4 times a year. I love the look of some...but...my body says to not even think about it.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm down two skirt sizes in three weeks.


----------



## Tania (Oct 4, 2009)

I feel you, Liz and Ash. 

I have a closet, two large hanging racks, a dresser, and a cedar chest full of clothes. This does not count the massive pile of placeless clothing ON said cedar chest, nor does it count the lingerie hanging from the back of my door, my three-foot tall laundry basket, nor the bags and rubbermaid boxes of clothing still in storage. :/


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 4, 2009)

I have tons of clothes too. When hubby passed & I had to move in with my folks so I could rent out my home for income, I had get rid of all of the stuff that didn't fit even tho I loved it. My folks didn't have the room. I am the type where if ti's cute & cheap, I got nutty on it cuz I may never see it again. Plus I have a serious thing for wideleg, flarelegged & bellbottom type pants and jeans. I can't just have one pair of black flareleggedpants. I have to have a ton lol...


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 4, 2009)

IC that i am going shopping later today and I am getting really excited! Been a while since I went clothes shopping. :happy:


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 4, 2009)

I have plenty of clothes in my closet that fit and are season-appropriate, but have been wearing the same few outfits that I have worn so often now that they are faded and falling apart; just because they are so familiar. I am going to have to bite the bullet and just toss them I think, otherwise I will be tempted to keep wearing them, and they really are getting shabby.

Tracy


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 4, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> 1. Welcome to my (well dressed) life.





rainyday said:


> Last night I dreamed that I opened my closet doors and it was empy in there save for hangers and one or two items. In my dream I was elated because it meant I could finally be organized in there. One of those dreams where you wake up and are sad it's not true.





Tania said:


> I feel you, Liz and Ash.
> I have a closet, two large hanging racks, a dresser, and a cedar chest full of clothes. This does not count the massive pile of placeless clothing ON said cedar chest, nor does it count the lingerie hanging from the back of my door, my three-foot tall laundry basket, nor the bags and rubbermaid boxes of clothing still in storage.


YAHRIGHT? Sigh. I am proud of how much I've thinned stuff out recently (I really love playing around in my clothes, sorting stuff out, doing little mending jobs) but add one new thick sweater to my wardrobe and I'll have to do it over again to make room. A fragile detante.

Godspeed, fello clotheshounds.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I have a ton of clothes too.. two dressers, a closet and piles all over my room.. yet I always feel like I have nothing to wear.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 4, 2009)

I love my mother soooo much, but she needs a fashion intervention. lol.

She's 65 years old with long hair that's white in the front with a salt-and-pepper streak down the back (mostly salt.) Her most recent way to wear it out and about is in a ponytail sticking straight up out of the top of her head. I don't mean an 80's side ponytail - I mean it's at the crown of her head, and the hair falls around it on all sides. I looked for a google pic and could only find pics of kids with their hair like this, lol, and I'm not bringing a random kid's pic onto Dims, so I hope you guys know what I'm talking about!

I haven't said anything to her, because frankly, when you're 65, you should be able to do whatever the hell you want, but... oy. I really wish she'd move onto some other style. LOL


----------



## crayola box (Oct 4, 2009)

hahahah, I call that look the palm tree!


----------



## Tania (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha! My mom's the same age and has crazy, pure-white hair. She cuts it short and leaves it. I want to dye it crazy colors - AND SHE WON'T LET ME. I'm like, "Dude, you're retired, live a little!"

Sheesh.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 5, 2009)

Tania said:


> Ha! My mom's the same age and has crazy, pure-white hair. She cuts it short and leaves it. I want to dye it crazy colors - AND SHE WON'T LET ME. I'm like, "Dude, you're retired, live a little!"
> 
> Sheesh.



This is why I love my mom: when she retires, she wants a neon purple buzz cut.

Did I mention she is ordained and will be a supply pastor? She wants to wear a three-piece suit with that buzz cut.


----------



## Melian (Oct 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> I'm so angry! I already can't shop at many stores thanks to vanity sizing and I just heard that some designers and high street brands I love will no longer carry the sizes XXS and 00 because there isn't enough demand. It is not like they are making bigger sizes either. If you are not between a 2/4 to maybe a 12/14, you are pretty much out of luck! And... so many of my fashion-obsessed friends are much smaller than me even! Grrrrrrr.



Ebay and then (if you can't sew, like some of us....) tailoring. 

Seriously. The discount you can usually get on Ebay plus the cost of having something altered often equals the storefront cost, I find. More effort, but it is becoming rather difficult to find 00 and xxs clothing - I don't know if the population is 'averaging' in size or what, but the range is narrowing and people on the ends of the spectrum are getting screwed.


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> .... More effort, but it is becoming rather difficult to find 00 and xxs clothing - I don't know if the population is 'averaging' in size or what, but the range is narrowing and people on the ends of the spectrum are getting screwed.



Might be the effects of the recession? Stores probably sell less of the sizes at the ends of their range, which means there is less averaging. I would assume that means that there is more random chance of being left with a lot unsold. Certainly in plus sizes stores the clearance racks normally seem to have sizes 14, 24, and 26 for the most part, from what I've seen.

In good times I could imagine stores focussing on expanding their customer base, so investing in (on average) lower profit sizes, in order to grow their customer base. But one way to cut back on costs in bad times is probably to cut back on those sizes where you are less apt to make money/more apt to have left-overs, and focus on your cash cows.

Of course any company that can afford to buck that trend then probably has a great chance to expand its customer base (and probably loyal customers at that). It is much like investing in R&D in a downturn for tech companies in that way, I'd guess.

Although I suppose if enough of the end-of-the-size-range customers move online for their shopping, nobody would make much money catering to them in -store.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2009)

My confession. I seriously want to buy some new, cute fall clothes even though i have some stuff that fits just fine and has little wear and tear on them. I am hesitant because i have decided to go back on my vegan lifestyle which means pretty rapid weight loss. I just don't know if i can wait until my clothes are falling off for new!! I love clothes!! Must stop looking at online stores...


----------



## Tad (Oct 5, 2009)

Too late to go back and edit....sorry, should not have gone off like that on a confessions thread.

to be on topic....IC that it has gotten strangely difficult to find a good white cotton shirt. I dont want Teflon coating or some other fancy treatment, just good quality cotton, well cut and sewn. It seems that most mid-priced ones now rely on fancy coatings over good material?


----------



## Teleute (Oct 5, 2009)

You might want to look for organic cotton - the organic shirts are more likely to be pure cotton and not have some kind of coating. Are you looking for dress shirts, t-shirts, short-sleeve button ups, or what? There are some options at Sierra Trading Post, and you might want to check out some of the custom-printing shops like Logo Sports Wear - they allow you to search by fabric type, and most of the styles can be ordered blank for significantly cheaper than the printed/embroidered price.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 5, 2009)

Tad said:


> Too late to go back and edit....sorry, should not have gone off like that on a confessions thread.
> 
> to be on topic....IC that it has gotten strangely difficult to find a good white cotton shirt. I dont want Teflon coating or some other fancy treatment, just good quality cotton, well cut and sewn. It seems that most mid-priced ones now rely on fancy coatings over good material?



Have you tried Gap or Banana Republic? It's where I buy alot of my partner's cotton shirts (she wears menswear). They pretty nice and run true to size in my experience. A plus is they are only about $40-45.

Brooks Brothers is really nice if you want to splurge a bit. I've purchase a couple pinstripe shirts that she really liked from there as well. BB is def. well cut and the quality is ace.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 6, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i wish my thighs didn't ruin every single pair of pants/leggings/tights so quickly :/


Im soooooo with you on this! Drives me mad! Whenever I find a pair of jeans or leggings that I love I buy another pair to keep me going a bit longer!


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2009)

Teleute said:


> You might want to look for organic cotton - the organic shirts are more likely to be pure cotton and not have some kind of coating. Are you looking for dress shirts, t-shirts, short-sleeve button ups, or what?





ashmamma84 said:


> Have you tried Gap or Banana Republic? It's where I buy alot of my partner's cotton shirts (she wears menswear). They pretty nice and run true to size in my experience. A plus is they are only about $40-45.
> 
> Brooks Brothers is really nice if you want to splurge a bit. I've purchase a couple pinstripe shirts that she really liked from there as well. BB is def. well cut and the quality is ace.



Thanks for the suggestions! 

Teleute, sorry I wasn't clear, I meant 'dress shirts' (collar, buttons, something you could wear with a tie and blazer or suit if needed). I've been reluctant to buy online, because with the simplicity of men's clothes I find the quality of fabric and cut--leading to how it drapes, holds a pressing, and so forth-- are so key. I suppose it is a bit chicken and egg, if I start ordering online and get to know to suppliers I'll learn who to trust so then I'll feel comfortable on-line. It is just that 'breaking in' period that I dread!

I never even thought of looking at the Gap or Banana Republic, always thought of them as more casual/going out type of clothes than office wear, but I'll take a look. We don't have Brook's Brothers up here, but we do have equivalent high end places (Harry Rosen mostly)....what I'm trying to avoid due to $$$. For sure the shirt will be nice, but isn't the point of shopping to find good items at a comparatively good price?  

I think I really need to take some time some evening or weekend to shop more widely. I've determined that the little mall near my work doesn't have what I'm looking for, so I guess I'm just not going to find this on my lunch break. I like going shopping, but my family doesn't, so I hate to either drag them around or take the time away from them *sigh*


----------



## Cors (Oct 6, 2009)

Melian, I wonder if it is the clothes that are averaging in size. I mean, the 0s are starting to fit like 4s (thanks GAP!) and I hear my bigger friends complaining about their 24s fitting like 20s. Oh well. I do scour eBay for good deals but I am sick of dealing with customs charges (up to 30% here), bad sellers and the alterations here are so damn expensive. What mainstream brands do you usually go for? I wish Asian clothes fit me better, and I suppose they are probably way too short for you. I have some luck with brands that run smaller like Bebe, BCBG, Ann Taylor, Karen Millen and Jane Norman. As for jeans, I find that 575s and Paiges run smaller and J Brand carries 22s. And oh, these jeans tend to come with 34" - 36" inseams. I also lurk on a couple of forums and look out for certain styles and washes others complain about.  

Tad, I am not sure if you want to consider ordering from the UK but I get my formal shirts from T.M. Lewin though they specialise in menswear. Great quality, lovely tailoring and prices are decent - 4 shirts for £100. I am not that familiar with men's sizes so I don't know if they carry yours, but you can check out the size chart.


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2009)

This reminded me of something I did years ago, got shirts from a company that custom makes them in Hong Kong (well, used to, might be elsewhere now), but comes on tours through various cities once or twice a year. You make an appointment, they take your measurements, you choose fabric from swatches, collar and cuff style, then they ship to you in the mail some time later....advantage is that you can see and touch the fabric and really look at samples of the cuff and collar styles. Maybe I should look them up again?

ETA: they are "Mr. Maxwell's Clothiers" http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/ .....and they are actually in Ottawa this week! Sounds like fate....


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 6, 2009)

I have unwittingly amassed a collection of bows.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the tiny purple, pink & blue ones too!


----------



## Cors (Oct 8, 2009)

Not entirely fashion related, but Christian Louboutin designed gift boxes for Ladurée and I had to get one. The macarons are amazing too. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> Not entirely fashion related, but Christian Louboutin designed gift boxes for Ladurée and I had to get one. The macarons are amazing too. :happy:



Oh how divine! My two fave things - food and fashion!


----------



## Crystal (Oct 8, 2009)

Cors said:


> Not entirely fashion related, but Christian Louboutin designed gift boxes for Ladurée and I had to get one. The macarons are amazing too. :happy:



Oh wow! Those look delicious.  Are they different flavors, too, or just different colors.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 8, 2009)

IC that since some of my beloved tshirts have become a bit short, I've decided to cheat instead of getting rid of them by wear a longer white undershirt underneath them. Bad news is that they're a bit longer than I wanted, so I look way more of a prep than intend.

We all have to make sacrifices.


----------



## Cors (Oct 9, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oh wow! Those look delicious.  Are they different flavors, too, or just different colors.



Different flavours! They had so many that I picked one of each. Love them all!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to know who are you long-legged hos that are skewing the results for Lane Bryant Right Fit, cause it still kills me that I wear Petite when I'm a quarter-inch away from 5-7. Or should I blame an abnormally long torso? Same thing to you hippy broads for making it so I can't wear the "curvy" one.

Anyways, LONG LIVE THE STRAIGHT LEG. I HAVE FOUND MY JEAN. I have been journeying for a jean that doesn't flare out or "bootcut" ridiculously. Right now the 8P yellow straight leg in the dark wash is feeling closer to the perfect jean than I've ever been. It's like that moment before you cast the ring into the flames of Mordor.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to know who are you long-legged hos that are skewing the results for Lane Bryant Right Fit, cause it still kills me that I wear Petite when I'm a quarter-inch away from 5-7.



Hahahahahahahaha.  That is priceless.


----------



## Tania (Oct 9, 2009)

I STILL WEAR MY ca. 1994 DOC MARTENS. *nod*


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 11, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> this is just...wrong. and you know something, it really surprised me (though it shouldn't) when i saw women asking for those boots while i was in Macy's...my thought was why would Macy's even carry them, but that's a "whole other show".
> 
> Well, ladies, now you can have your own set of croc boots too! Hurry up, supplies are limited!



Oh my gosh.... for adults... no. But for kids these boots are so adorable. A girl I taught last year had them in pink and on a 5 year old they looked divine... although at the time I did scratch my head a bit. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 11, 2009)

katorade said:


> Okay, this is going to seem super attention whore and I'll probably get some unsolicited PMs, but I figure that the odds are that most all of us are ladies so these will go unnoticed for the most part, lol.
> 
> Also, we're all adults here, so consider this something of a virtual fitting room. And please forgive the posing of the pictures. I'd crop out my face, but I'm lazy. Just pay attention to the bras. Don't mind my disappearing beauty marks trick, either. I p-shopped my tattoo out of the first one and was a CS newb at the time, so I had to do a little blurring of the rest of the chest to match it.
> 
> ...



I want the first Bra i try hard to find a bra that will separate, bra's work for a while but as they day or night goes on they end up pushed together. I always thought that was how they were meant to sit, lift and separate.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 11, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I want the first Bra i try hard to find a bra that will separate, bra's work for a while but as they day or night goes on they end up pushed together. I always thought that was how they were meant to sit, lift and separate.



I have a serious love hate relationship with bras! Either I end up with a mono-boob look or quadra-boob. Can't stand it when they end up on either side of my chest either, like they can't stand to be near each other 

I just want to find THE perfect bra!


----------



## Cors (Oct 12, 2009)

Inhibited and Littlefairywren, please do get sized! It makes a world of difference. Not sure if there is a specialty store like MyIntimacy and Bravissimo you can go to in Australia though.  

IC I am surprised to learn that most other women around me don't seem to care about sunscreen.


----------



## Teleute (Oct 12, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I want the first Bra i try hard to find a bra that will separate, bra's work for a while but as they day or night goes on they end up pushed together. I always thought that was how they were meant to sit, lift and separate.




Lift and separate isn't really the standard any more; especially with large breasts, it's hard to do without resorting to the old cone-bra thing. If that's the look you're going for, though, I'd highly suggest getting a bra that's in your correct size but is designed for that look - the first picture Katorade posted is of a bra that's not fitting well, rather than a bra that's designed to separate the girls. If you've got a bra that's fitting correctly, it'll be less likely to "slip" over the course of the day, because the fabric isn't taking the wear of being pulled due to incorrect sizing. 

Also, there seems to be NO chance of finding a bra at department stores if you're larger-sized. I was in Sears with my husband on Saturday because he was buying some jeans, and I scanned the lingerie section - the very biggest they had of ANYTHING was a DD cup, and that was in the ugly beige support bras. Most of them only went to C, and some styles went to D. It made me really sad, because I saw women who were DEFINITELY over a D cup taking in C's and D's to the fitting room. It really pisses me off how the cheapness of the manufacturers forces people to wear the wrong size! It reduces their costs to only make bras in a small range of sizes, so they do, despite the fact that women are much more varied than that. The worst thing is how it fools people into thinking that A-C is the average size, and anything beyond that is massive and outside the norm, and then they internalize it and CHOOSE the wrong size even though they know it doesn't fit!  I went shopping a while ago with a friend who needed a bra, and she refused to look at anything above a D cup even though she is most certainly a DD at least. This is a smart woman, generally body-positive, but she was just so set in the idea of "I have just slightly larger-than-average boobs" - which to her meant C or D cup, even though that's not at all the truth. :doh: If you do a quick google search of "average bra size in america", you find some sites that say "36B!" (most likely the average size SOLD, because of the stupid internalization)... and on the sites that do say 34D or DD, which is much closer to reality, there are a whole bunch of comments from women decrying that as unrealistic supermodel proportions.  Hell, I'm a fat woman, and I wear a 36 or 38 band size - 34 is not tiny, and DD is not huge! And that stupid "measure under your breasts, then measure at the fullest part and take the difference - TA-DAH there's your cup size!" is such bullshit. GAH. If you do that, you'll have horrible back problems because your bra will fail to provide support for your breasts - especially if you're fat or your breasts are large! All the support comes from the band, not from the straps, and if it's loose it will do nothing to hold up the girls.

Okay, rant over. :blush: Sorry about that, it's been really grating on me for a few days and I needed to get that out.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 12, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> I want the first Bra i try hard to find a bra that will separate, bra's work for a while but as they day or night goes on they end up pushed together. I always thought that was how they were meant to sit, lift and separate.



I'm a professionally trained Bra fitter but there is no right and wrong - everyone has their own idea of how they want their boobs to look and to feel and everyone is entitled to their opinion. Its the same with sizing, some women actually WANT to wear their bra's so tight they can hardly breathe, others want them so loose they barely give them any support. 

A good Bra fitter will take your personal preferences in mind when choosing a selection for you to try on. She might offer suggestions but they are your boobs and you get the final say in what you want. If you encounter any attitude or someone trying to tell you that you are wrong just take your business elsewhere!

Tracey xx


----------



## seraphim (Oct 12, 2009)

lol this thread should not nearly be as exciting as it is!


----------



## Tania (Oct 13, 2009)

IC that I WANT THIS DRESS!

I'll take the shoes, too. Anybody know a single, hot, rich man who isn't a douchebag and needs an educated brunette pear girlfriend???

I'm not really joking when I ask this.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 13, 2009)

Cors said:


> Inhibited and Littlefairywren, please do get sized! It makes a world of difference. Not sure if there is a specialty store like MyIntimacy and Bravissimo you can go to in Australia though.
> 
> I know that they used to do fittings at Myers years ago, i got one done when i was younger, not sure about any other stores though, assuming Bra's & things would have fitters. Both stores have very limited range in plus sizes and as Teleute said most of the bra's are "ugly beige support bras".
> 
> ...


----------



## Friday (Oct 13, 2009)

You used to be able to order bras from the LB site and return them to the nearest store if they didn't fit, I must have tried at least 15 styles before I found one that was right for me, then I went to the store and bought several of the same size in various colors. The darn things are never all exactly the same even when they are the same make and model. When one doesn't fit right, back it goes. If I must try on bras, I'm doing it at home.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2009)

> I know that they used to do fittings at Myers years ago, i got one done when i was younger, not sure about any other stores though, assuming Bra's & things would have fitters. Both stores have very limited range in plus sizes and as Teleute said most of the bra's are "ugly beige support bras".





Wow, I remember getting fitted for my first bra at Myers. Not sure how often I need to get fitted though? I need to again, things have kind of grown since then

There were some really pretty bras in Hornsby Myer the last time I went in, not just beige and boring! I love all the lacey see through ones. Inhibited have you ever been into Bras and Things? I think that is what it is called, wondering if they are any good for bigger boobs??


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 14, 2009)

I confess that I have run out of panties, and I have no clue where they all went.:doh: Looks like the wind will be running freely in that arena for a while. 
I'm a fan of TMI.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

^^How lucky it is to be a breeze....

I don't know exactly what kind of confessions you all are going for, but here is mine. I wish I could wear those skinny jeans all the cool, rock-it-to-me-sock-it-to-me musicians are wearing nowadays. I own a pair, from about 20 lbs ago, but they show enough moose knuckle to make Robert Plant blush.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

Tania said:


> IC that I WANT THIS DRESS!
> 
> I'll take the shoes, too. Anybody know a single, hot, rich man who isn't a douchebag and needs an educated brunette pear girlfriend???
> 
> I'm not really joking when I ask this.




I can't really help you out much there, but I love how the sole of those black heels is in a bright, bold color. Then again, I like pretty feet, so maybe that is what drew me to this little detail.


----------



## Tania (Oct 14, 2009)

That's Christian Louboutin's trademark.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 14, 2009)

I had to get my acrylics taken off because of financial stuff, and my nails are SO MESSED UP! They look seriously terrible and it's driving me up a wall. Y'all help me pray that i start getting better tips SOON.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

I confess that I canNOT stop biting my nails. It's not a very attractive habit... I've tried that rotten tasting stuff to stop you, but i'll just get pissed off and wash it off... old dog/new trick, etc.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 14, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I confess that I canNOT stop biting my nails. It's not a very attractive habit... I've tried that rotten tasting stuff to stop you, but i'll just get pissed off and wash it off... old dog/new trick, etc.



I've been biting my nails since I was two. I finally stopped about 3 months ago. Just...stopped. It's hard and I've had to make a conscious effort..but I did it.

My nails are thin and brittle, but I'm hoping they will strengthen as they continue to grow. I finally have nail beds! It's amazing.

Good luck!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been biting my nails since I was two. I finally stopped about 3 months ago. Just...stopped. It's hard and I've had to make a conscious effort..but I did it.
> 
> My nails are thin and brittle, but I'm hoping they will strengthen as they continue to grow. I finally have nail beds! It's amazing.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you Misty! I can't really have long nails anyway- if i'm sketching/painting/sculpting I end up leaving polish stripes over everything, I just need to 'train' myself to cut them rather than chewing them off!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know if you like or are able to get fake nails but it's broken me of my habit, even when I don't have them on anymore I still don't bite because I'm so used to not being able to (believe me, biting acrylics is not nearly as rewarding.)


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know if you like or are able to get fake nails but it's broken me of my habit, even when I don't have them on anymore I still don't bite because I'm so used to not being able to (believe me, biting acrylics is not nearly as rewarding.)



Agreed. I only had fake nails once for a few weeks but I don't bite my fingernails at all anymore because of it.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to have silk extensions.....and i still do it! oh well! Need to keep them nicely manicured CONSTANTLY i reckon, so that I don't want to wreck them


----------



## Weeze (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm confessing that I wish... people in the US were more like Germans.

This is what I mean, ok. We have a LOT of clothes, right? But... I think we should start taking a hint from other countries and instead of buying a LOT of cheaper clothes... Maybe just buy a FEW quality pieces...

I think I'm going to try this.



edit: german exachange kid inspired this.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 16, 2009)

I confess I'm still shopping like I live at the beach instead of in mountains where snow is expected this week!!

I'm on Ebay "watching" adorable leather sandals in all shapes/sizes/designs. Sigh.

Closed toed shoes just have such a constricting vibe.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish it were warm enough to wear short sleeve. I finally found a misplaced pink tee and too cold to wear it...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 17, 2009)

IC that my scalp is dry and flaking something awful. I've tried several different shampoos and nothing seems to be helping!


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 17, 2009)

IC I'm taking control of my shopping for the first time in my life.... while at the same time taking control of my life. I spent $600 in the last two weeks doing nothing but stress shopping.

So, in response, I've started on a wish list. From now on, I may only buy things from the wish list AND I can only buy one thing per day AND it can only be bought if I've crossed something off of my goal list.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 17, 2009)

I am sooo sick of going into stores & all the 3x's and 4x's are sold out & what's left is 1 and 2X. YUCK! If they are gonna sell out that fast in those sizes then get in more in those sizes...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 17, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> IC that my scalp is dry and flaking something awful. I've tried several different shampoos and nothing seems to be helping!



Try a shampoo & conditioner with tea tree oil...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 18, 2009)

IC that I cannot spend as much on clothes as I wish I were able to.


----------



## Cors (Oct 18, 2009)

IC that I am proud of my first DIY project, even though it is trivial to most people - taking apart three buttons and shifted them quite a bit. I didn't prick myself too badly, didn't ruin an expensive coat (though I got it at a sample sale at 90% off), saved so much in alterations and it now fits my awkward figure so much better. 

IC that my cyclical makeup and fragrance obsession has returned and the recent stress isn't making it any better. I keep telling myself, one addiction at a time...


----------



## Tania (Oct 19, 2009)

So I got a bunch of old sweaters out of storage today. Cardigans I'd purchased from 1996-99 when I was wearing size 8-12 US on the top.

All mediums and larges. But get this...they fit...and they fit BIG. This tells me two things...

1. Kresta was right when she said that I have a natural, ingrained inclination to buy things that are too large for me. I don't remember them being super-roomy, but they'd have to've been given that they fit me generously now. 

2. Gracie was right when she surmised that over the last ten years or so, clothing manufacturers have been contracting their sizes on the spectrum ends. I could NOT walk into a GAP today and fit into a size medium sweater. My new ON XLs fit the SAME as a similar red cardigan in MEDIUM from the Gap ca. 1997!

Here are pics of my two old red cardigans from the Gap... 

View attachment Photo on 2009-10-18 at 22.21.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-10-18 at 22.20.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 19, 2009)

I honestly have no idea about changing sizes as 10 years ago I was wearing little girls clothes but I do know that those cardigans are both adorable!


----------



## Tania (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you! I was delighted that they not only fit, but are still totally in fashion!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 19, 2009)

So I've been trying to make a volcano dress and it's not working out. I've been re-working the design of it, but I suck a-hole so... I need to take a sewing class, harhar. No volcano costume this year, boo. Maybe I'll just go as Typhoon Ketsana.


----------



## Cors (Oct 19, 2009)

Woah I didn't know that the sizing change is that extreme for larger sizes too! GAP sizes in particular are horrible and all over the place! My dad bought me a couple of size 0 and 00 items recently and they were all way too big for me, especially the tops. However, they all fit my sister who normally wears a US 6 to 8 from stores like A&F, Bebe and Armani Exchange.

The red cardigans look lovely, Tania and so do you! The brows, lips and the hair especially makes you look so polished! Reminds me of Betty Boop. :wubu: 

Good luck with the costume Kayrae!


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 19, 2009)

I confess that I knitted a scarf, and then bought a sweater, and made a skirt specifically to wear it with. I also confess that I have knitted and crocheted an entire hatbox full of hats and an entire wicker hamper full of scarves, but live in a climate where I can only realistically wear them on select days during a few months of the year and at night only a couple of more months of the year. 

Which basically is just part of my overall thing for everything you find in the stores in Fall. Boots, sweaters, scarves, hats, wraps, tights, etc... Most of my Fall and Winter clothes are several years old because they get worn so infrequently that they just don't wear out!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 22, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Try a shampoo & conditioner with tea tree oil...



I second it! I was going to suggest tea tree oil products


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 25, 2009)

I feel fucking fabulous today. I want to wear a romper, I want to stomp down the hallway like I'm on a runway, I want to wear my leggings that show my thighs. I've been reading fat fashion blogs all morning, and I feel great.


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 27, 2009)

IC that I want this dress now-ish. Beth Ditto's a lucky bitch, having designers as friends to style clothes for her. 








And, those shoes!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 28, 2009)

I just put my hair up in Victory Rolls.

like Rita:





but not as neat, dramatic or pretty. took me FOREVER and a ton of hairspray and pins... and now my arms are sore from holding them over my head for so long. All the tutorials on youtube make it look so easy!!!


----------



## Cors (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if Beth is still designing for Evans? And oh, those shoes are the Rodita sandal from Louboutin's Spring/Summer 08 collection. 

Saoirse, post pics! 

IC that I must not shop anymore this year. Will just wait patiently for all my goodies to arrive.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2009)

torrid's definition of mod: throw everything black and white onto one page and so it becomes. driving me crazy here! I don't think mods wore torn up black leggings.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 30, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> torrid's definition of mod: throw everything black and white onto one page and so it becomes. driving me crazy here! I don't think mods wore torn up black leggings.



Lol - its the same on Ebay - everything black automatically gets described as 'Gothic.' It drives me nuts...

Tracey


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 3, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> IC that I want this dress now-ish. Beth Ditto's a lucky bitch, having designers as friends to style clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want want want want want want want want want!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 4, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> IC that I want this dress now-ish. Beth Ditto's a lucky bitch, having designers as friends to style clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh... if only her clothes for Evans were remotely as cute... the only thing that caught my eye was the domino dress, and that's when it's on other people (I'm looking at you, Tooz and Missy Blue Eyes!).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> IC that I want this dress now-ish. Beth Ditto's a lucky bitch, having designers as friends to style clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving on those biker boots!! They *need* to make those in large calf sizes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2009)

This is my first confession. It is a sordid, black tale so please bear with me. 

*takes deep breath* I wear black almost exclusively. Yeah, thats not so earth shattering anymore but I dream in color! For the longest time I've dreamed of owning a burnt orange wool toggle car coat with ratty brown fake fur trim and possibly a hood. I swear this isn't a joke, I've honestly been pining for one and can see it in my minds eye. I don't know where I got this concept from. Maybe I saw one in my childhood and it's associated with a pleasant memory? I don't know. But I've wanted this kind of coat for the longest.





similar

Which leads to another confession: I just bought another coat. Just a few days ago I kvetched in another thread on here about how broke I am and can barely pay my oil bill. In that thread I mentioned that I bought some items which included a coat from One Stop Plus. The coat received rave reviews when I posted pictures of me in it. It really does look cute on and it so happens OSP has a shorter version of the coat that comes in burnt orange. It's not exactly like the one I envision in my fantasies but if it's truly a burnt orange it will come awful close. It's on sale, plus I had a coupon for 30% and was offered deferred billing. *sigh* I bought it. 

Thirdly I have a fantasy for another spring jacket. This one is a cheapo green, brown and yellow sporty looking nylon hip length snap jacket. I think a childhood chum's mom bought one like that from Zayre's Department Store one time and he wore that thing everywhere. I thought it was a stupid jacket before but now I dream of owning one.





kinda similar


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 6, 2009)

I confess that I found a 4 inch hole (seam separation) in my sweater 5 minutes before an interview.

I confess that the hole was right underneath my right titty.

I confess that I wore the same outfit to my next two interviews.

I confess that I didn't even try to fix the hole.

I also confess that I HATE tights... still. I hadn't worn any since I was about 15 years old. I wore hose to the office in 99-01 but NOTHING since then... and now, I remember why...

I spent a lot of cash on tights this week. I'm still wearing them but I HATE them... especially control tops. What gives? They are the ultimate torture device.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 7, 2009)

Hose are even worse. They are too tight on you and yet they fall down to your knees and they are the most uncomfortable things ever right along with girdles. I swear men must've invented those and girdles, and the old hose you used to wear with garter belts. I hated those too. You'd wear a mini skirt & they come undone & roll down. Been there & done that. I haven't worn hose in yrs...


----------



## Cors (Nov 19, 2009)

I reluctantly listed my beloved pumps online and they just sold. It is the first time I let a pair go - they were one of my earliest babies and hold such sentimental value. They don't fit me anymore, despite me padding them to death so I guess I did the right thing by letting them go. :goodbye: 

I suppose I should probably start listing clothes that I no longer fit into... or just drop this frustrating weight gain thing and tell my fat-loving partner to kiss my bony ribs. 

Ugh, I am in such a strange mood today. Time for a bubble bath, some wine and a spritz of something girly and light...


----------



## Teleute (Nov 20, 2009)

Cors said:


> I reluctantly listed my beloved pumps online and they just sold. It is the first time I let a pair go - they were one of my earliest babies and hold such sentimental value. They don't fit me anymore, despite me padding them to death so I guess I did the right thing by letting them go. :goodbye:
> 
> I suppose I should probably start listing clothes that I no longer fit into... or just drop this frustrating weight gain thing and tell my fat-loving partner to kiss my bony ribs.
> 
> Ugh, I am in such a strange mood today. Time for a bubble bath, some wine and a spritz of something girly and light...



That is tragic!  They are really gorgeous, it's sad you had to give them up... but at least they'll get worn now. I hope the wine and girly stuff made it better *hugs*

IC that my boss grumbled about my jeans with the teensy hole in the knee yesterday, but then my only clean jeans today were two sizes too small. I CAN NOT BEND OVER. Thank god for lab coats - I'm totally going around with the button and zipper undone underneath the coat so I can let my belly hang out a little. It's still painful around the hips though, and the thighs are REALLY not happy. :blush::blush:


----------



## theladypoet (Nov 24, 2009)

I confess that I am in love with dark-wash elastic waist skinny jeans, aka jean leggings. I bought multiples, even though I _know _ I'm not supposed to. But they're so adorable!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 25, 2009)

IC that today I am wearing white shoes with black stockings today to piss off an annoying southern relative who is always kvetching about what people wear on her facebook page. She's coming up here to stay at my place for Thanksgiving so I'm wearing a knee length black dress with white shoes and a white cardigan. I've been planning it for weeks I find her so irritating. I can't wait to meet her after work. :happy:


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 25, 2009)

Lilly, I love you:wubu::wubu::wubu: I hope you know that anyway, but this post just makes me love you more. I cant stop laughing 
Tracey xx


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 26, 2009)

You go girl!


----------



## Tooz (Nov 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that today I am wearing white shoes with black stockings today to piss off an annoying southern relative who is always kvetching about what people wear on her facebook page. She's coming up here to stay at my place for Thanksgiving so I'm wearing a knee length black dress with white shoes and a white cardigan. I've been planning it for weeks I find her so irritating. I can't wait to meet her after work. :happy:



I love white shoes with black stockings.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

I need a wedding dress..that's not really a wedding dress.

I think I like this dress from LB:

View attachment 73579



I had actually found this dress as well. I would get it in a different color.
View attachment 73580


Thoughts?


----------



## Teleute (Nov 28, 2009)

I LOVE the second dress! It looks so floaty and romantic. Both are lovely, but I definitely favor the second one.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2009)

they are both pretty, but i totally favor the second one as well! just a bit more romantic feeling to me when i look at it.

exciting!!


----------



## Tania (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the first one! But they're both hot.  I wish you could model them for us...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks girls.

Well, the first one is out. I went and tried it on and UGH...It looked horrible on me.

I can't decide if I am going to order the second one or not..We are getting married on NYE and not sure if it will make it in time


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 28, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I love white shoes with black stockings.



They are really cute too. They're white patent loafers with black trim. She never said anything about the shoes one way or the other. She's banned fromn staying at my place ever again though for other reasons. At least I can savor the white loafer revenge forever.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 2, 2009)

I confess that one of my favourite fat fashion communities has disappointed me greatly.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 2, 2009)

which one? spill


----------



## Teleute (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, seriously... you can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 2, 2009)

Fatshionista on livejournal.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey lady, you know you're not visibly fat enough, right? I get you. I'm disappointed with how they're cutting out women that wear sizes 14-16 from posting clothes. I'm an 18-20 and I've had my outfits rejected because they think I'm smaller than a 14.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Hey lady, you know you're not visibly fat enough, right? I get you. I'm disappointed with how they're cutting out women that wear sizes 14-16 from posting clothes. I'm an 18-20 and I've had my outfits rejected because they think I'm smaller than a 14.



Wait, what? I've heard of the place before but didn't know it was like that. 

Poor.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 3, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Hey lady, you know you're not visibly fat enough, right? I get you. I'm disappointed with how they're cutting out women that wear sizes 14-16 from posting clothes. I'm an 18-20 and I've had my outfits rejected because they think I'm smaller than a 14.




I mean, I'm a 24 (pushing 26 now). It really won't be much of an issue for me personally, because I'm obviously not a size 16, and I never post pictures there anyway. But it still bothers and depresses me and it's too bad that what is supposedly a "fat positive" community is only positive when you're fat enough for their standards. There are complaints about women not wanting to see other girls in clothes that they themselves can't buy, which is absolutely ridiculous. That means the cutoff should be 24, as quite a few retailers cut off at that size. It sucks that girls have to post a myriad of reasons why they are indeed fat enough to be good enough for the community. Measurements, clothing sizes, history of clothing sizes, and weight is all needed to prove that they're worthy of showing their bodies in what I thought was a safe place for fat women in fat fashion.

Size 14s experience harassment due to their size. Size 14s have trouble finding clothes. Size 14s can find inspiration from size 28 women, and vice versa. Size 14s may not feel comfortable posting on a community like wiwt2. I mean, even Cors (i hope she doesn't mind me mentioning her) has experienced issues with her being both too small and too big in various cultures and contexts. 

A few of my favourite inspirations will probably be barred from posting their pictures now. It's just ridiculous all around.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been eyeing some new clothes. 

Red Dress


Grey Dress

Ruffled Top

I just love this top

Pink top


----------



## Crystal (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is interested, but I just visited their website and *Lane Bryant is having Buy 2 Get 2 Free Bras*. I wish I hadn't spent all my money on friends and relatives for Christmas. Otherwise, I'd be taking advantage of this!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear Torrid,

My calves are not as big as my thighs and my thighs are not as big as my hips.

Thanks.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 23, 2009)

IC I had a great convo with an old Dims member, Renaissance Woman(Barb), last night and she and I are going to make my wedding dress from my own design. I seriously feel so fortunate to have an amazing friend who will teach me along with helping make it. Also because there aren't many options for a girl my size to get a funky wedding dress with black in it. *squeeeeee*


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> IC I had a great convo with an old Dims member, Renaissance Woman(Barb), last night and she and I are going to make my wedding dress from my own design. I seriously feel so fortunate to have an amazing friend who will teach me along with helping make it. Also because there aren't many options for a girl my size to get a funky wedding dress with black in it. *squeeeeee*



That is awesome....custom made, learn something, and you get to work alongside someone really amazing! (also glad to know she is alive and kicking, or at least stitching)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 25, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> IC I had a great convo with an old Dims member, Renaissance Woman(Barb), last night and she and I are going to make my wedding dress from my own design. I seriously feel so fortunate to have an amazing friend who will teach me along with helping make it. Also because there aren't many options for a girl my size to get a funky wedding dress with black in it. *squeeeeee*



that's cool babe.

I got mine from Old Navy..it's red and cost me 17 bucks..lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 26, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> that's cool babe.
> 
> I got mine from Old Navy..it's red and cost me 17 bucks..lol



Nice! I love a great deal. Pic??


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 26, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Nice! I love a great deal. Pic??



I'll link ya for now..but the real pics will come Thursday!!!


GAH..I can't believe I'm getting married on Thursday..LOL

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&vid=1&pid=691025

DAMN. It's on sale again..lol


----------



## Paul (Dec 26, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll link ya for now..but the real pics will come Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> GAH..I can't believe I'm getting married on Thursday..LOL
> ...



You better post some pictures of the wedding or I'll send or I'll send my man Tony to rough you up.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 26, 2009)

Raegan said:


> Dear Torrid,
> 
> My calves are not as big as my thighs and my thighs are not as big as my hips.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to MY world!


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Welcome to MY world!



Ditto!

I think you called us "candlesticks." Hahahah.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 27, 2009)

IC that I am in a total fashion rut at the moment.....I feel really uninspired by anything in my wardrobe and everything I seem to see in shops is just all the old tat from last season, I really dont know what to put on at the moment...does that sound silly? I feel like Im kinda in fashion limbo? What can I do to get out of it! Im thinking maybe new accessories or something I dunno......?! Does anyone else get this? Where they feel like nothing looks right or whatever?!


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Does anyone else get this? Where they feel like nothing looks right or whatever?!



Alllll the time! If I can't find new clothes that I like, I'll do the accessories thing. Sometimes a new belt or hairflower changes everything.


----------



## Cors (Dec 27, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> IC that I am in a total fashion rut at the moment.....I feel really uninspired by anything in my wardrobe and everything I seem to see in shops is just all the old tat from last season, I really dont know what to put on at the moment...does that sound silly? I feel like Im kinda in fashion limbo? What can I do to get out of it! Im thinking maybe new accessories or something I dunno......?! Does anyone else get this? Where they feel like nothing looks right or whatever?!



I often feel this way, so I usually just end up wearing the same basics (black top and jeans) and let my shoes stand out instead. I always think about planning outfits around them but it never really happens...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 27, 2009)

Cors said:


> I often feel this way, so I usually just end up wearing the same basics (black top and jeans) and let my shoes stand out instead. I always think about planning outfits around them but it never really happens...


Ohhhhh yeh! I like that! I love just wearing basics and then stuff that stands out around them, Ive got my eye on a couple of long line vests on the Evans website and a longline bodycon jersey, Im after some slouchy boyfriend fit jeans (for a change cuz I only ever seem to wear skinny jeggings atm, cuz all my other jeans dont fit me, ive put on a bit of weight this past year) so I think Im just after a change, ive even thought about having a drastic hair change, maybe a new colour? I dunno! But I think I may invest in lots of cute flats for uni and stuff! I love heels but can only wear them on a night out, I look like an elephant on stilts! hehe


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 28, 2009)

IC that I have been daydreaming about sewing a lot. I can barely sew to save my life but I have been learning. I've been trying to fix my sewing machine and litterally did a happy dance when I was able to work some repairs on it. It has been busy for me workwise over the past few weeks and I've had 10 - 15 minute lapses in wasted time trying to get ready to go to work because I drifted off in la la land day dreaming about patterns, alterations and clothing construction.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that I have been daydreaming about sewing a lot. I can barely sew to save my life but I have been learning. I've been trying to fix my sewing machine and litterally did a happy dance when I was able to work some repairs on it. It has been busy for me workwise over the past few weeks and I've had 10 - 15 minute lapses in wasted time trying to get ready to go to work because I drifted off in la la land day dreaming about patterns, alterations and clothing construction.



My kind of daydreams.  If you start sewing I'm going to have to demand fashion shows in this board.


----------



## Melian (Dec 28, 2009)

IC that I have a lot of really nice (ie. NOT suitable to wear to work) clothes, but nowhere to wear them. It's kind of depressing


----------



## Teleute (Dec 28, 2009)

ME TOO! It's so frustrating because I work so much that I have very limited opportunities to wear the fun stuff  I sometimes end up just wearing much fancier clothing than any particular occasion requires, because I just really want to wear my exciting clothes. It's like, fuck it, I feel like dressing up!


----------



## Melian (Dec 28, 2009)

Hang out with me in May and we will dress up, Teleute. I researched the area and want to try and sneak into this skeevy "invite-only" goth bar. Haha.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered this dress and paid extra for expedited shipping to have it to wear to the HB NYE Bash. It arrived, looks and fits way better than I had even hoped... only now we're not going to the bash and I feel compelled to return it (one of the reasons we're not going is post-Christmas finances). The agony... 

On the plus side, I now have a feeling for how Zaftique sizes run, know they are capable of very fast shipping in spite of some horror stories, and I know where to go should I need another long/formal type dress.


----------



## Isa (Dec 29, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I ordered this dress and paid extra for expedited shipping to have it to wear to the HB NYE Bash. It arrived, looks and fits way better than I had even hoped... only now we're not going to the bash and I feel compelled to return it (one of the reasons we're not going is post-Christmas finances). The agony...
> 
> On the plus side, I now have a feeling for how Zaftique sizes run, know they are capable of very fast shipping in spite of some horror stories, and I know where to go should I need another long/formal type dress.



Very pretty dress, I bet you look wonderful in it. Sorry to hear that it may have to be returned.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 29, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I ordered this dress and paid extra for expedited shipping to have it to wear to the HB NYE Bash. It arrived, looks and fits way better than I had even hoped... only now we're not going to the bash and I feel compelled to return it (one of the reasons we're not going is post-Christmas finances). The agony...
> 
> On the plus side, I now have a feeling for how Zaftique sizes run, know they are capable of very fast shipping in spite of some horror stories, and I know where to go should I need another long/formal type dress.



Very pretty, I wish it wasn't so long or I would buy one. I love Zaftique's clothing.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 30, 2009)

Awwww Laura, can't you keep it and wear it another time?? There will be lots of opportunities in the future for you to show it off and then you won't have to buy another dress. I say keep the pretty dress, hang it somewhere you can see it and it will make you happy when you think of the time you'll get to wear it...






ThatFatGirl said:


> I ordered this dress and paid extra for expedited shipping to have it to wear to the HB NYE Bash. It arrived, looks and fits way better than I had even hoped... only now we're not going to the bash and I feel compelled to return it (one of the reasons we're not going is post-Christmas finances). The agony...
> 
> On the plus side, I now have a feeling for how Zaftique sizes run, know they are capable of very fast shipping in spite of some horror stories, and I know where to go should I need another long/formal type dress.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 30, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I ordered this dress and paid extra for expedited shipping to have it to wear to the HB NYE Bash. It arrived, looks and fits way better than I had even hoped... only now we're not going to the bash and I feel compelled to return it (one of the reasons we're not going is post-Christmas finances). The agony...
> 
> On the plus side, I now have a feeling for how Zaftique sizes run, know they are capable of very fast shipping in spite of some horror stories, and I know where to go should I need another long/formal type dress.



I have to blow of the HB weekend too due to a self imposed finance reform. (Boohoo) The dress is pretty though and you would have looked smashing in it!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 3, 2010)

I confess that I just sold some designer jeans (7FAM, btw) on eBay that I bought about year ago on...eBay! Not only that but I sold them for more than I paid for them! 

They fit perfectly but weren't low-rise enough for my tastes.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 3, 2010)

I confess that I just bought skinny jeans (two pairs!) for the first time like a week ago and I look really, really good in them.  A year ago I wouldn't have imagined ever wearing them.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> I confess that I just bought skinny jeans (two pairs!) for the first time like a week ago and I look really, really good in them.  A year ago I wouldn't have imagined ever wearing them.



Wooo... I love skinny jeans too.... and jeggings.... I hardly wear 'proper' trousers anymore... lol


----------



## rainyday (Jan 10, 2010)

I am so ready for the empire waist/babydoll trend to end. Getting tired of all the cute tops having waistlines that don't even hit below my boobs and silhouettes that make me look pregnant. Isn't it time for the natural waist to make a return?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 10, 2010)

Dear Old Navy

IT'S NOT OUT OF STOCK YOU ARE JUST ADVERTISING SOMETHING THAT ISN'T ON YOUR SITE, ADMIT IT. IT HAS HAPPENED BEFORE AND IT BLOWS.

Tooz


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 10, 2010)

I confess that my only real belt had it's tooth(?) pop off weeks ago and I still haven't gotten around to buying a new one. :\


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2010)

rainyday said:


> I am so ready for the empire waist/babydoll trend to end. Getting tired of all the cute tops having waistlines that don't even hit below my boobs and silhouettes that make me look pregnant. Isn't it time for the natural waist to make a return?



Noooo. I love empire waist things on me. Always have. If I could have more in my wardrobe, I would. lol

I know what you mean, though. At least 1/2 of those I purchase get sent back because they just don't go all the way past the boobs.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 10, 2010)

rainyday said:


> I am so ready for the empire waist/babydoll trend to end. Getting tired of all the cute tops having waistlines that don't even hit below my boobs and silhouettes that make me look pregnant. Isn't it time for the natural waist to make a return?


Cinch belt!


----------



## QueenB (Jan 11, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Cinch belt!



seriously. works wonders.


----------



## Tina (Jan 11, 2010)

And yet, the empire waist/babydoll look works best for me. I think everything should just be in style so we can all find what it is works best for us, dammit.


----------



## Tania (Jan 11, 2010)

Tina said:


> And yet, the empire waist/babydoll look works best for me. I think everything should just be in style so we can all find what it is works best for us, dammit.



I AGREE! I'm all about postmodernism in fashion! To a great extent, I think we've reached the point where just about any style/era goes.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 11, 2010)

Well lucky for you ladies who love them I have absolutely zero pull with the fashion industry, so you're safe. 

I like the belt look in front, but I'm short waisted and big-butted and boy, in back it is just not a good look unless I'm wearing a cardigan or something.


----------



## izzy (Jan 11, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> The other boards have them, but this board got neglected...and as one of the resident fashionistas, I won't stand for it.
> 
> So...uh, what say you?



I've bought a size S super gorgeous cardigan to encourage myself on losing weight-I wear size M now just because of my fat waist.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're an M you're a small size.  I like the baby dolls and they're cute but some of them do make me look preggers...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2010)

IC that I have enough clothes for two people but there is sooooo much more out there that I want...... yet must not buy....

Damn you cute clothing.. taunting me....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2010)

I really want these. I would probably hem them a bit and hit more mid calf. They remind me of my grandma who loves tight black clothes and gold jewelry. 

View attachment 0525_84182_mm.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> IC that I have enough clothes for two people but there is sooooo much more out there that I want...... yet must not buy....
> 
> Damn you cute clothing.. taunting me....




We must be related cuz I'm going thru the same thing. I have plenty of clothes but still see so much more cute stuff...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

IC I've got two "Fashion No-No's" so I've been Told, that are a "Bad Habit".

They Are:

A) Short-Skirts over Jeans, 
and B) Colorful Shorts over my black pants.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 14, 2010)

What Not To Wear makes me a little sad. It's good, I guess, for people who admit to having no fashion sense and would like to acquire some. But otherwise, it's more of a "let's strip you from all of your personality from your clothing and replace them with bland outfits that all look similar to every other outfit we've suggested to other women" kind of show. 

I've told people that if they ever nominate me for it to please give me advance warning so I can hide my shit.


----------



## katorade (Jan 15, 2010)

Raegan said:


> What Not To Wear makes me a little sad. It's good, I guess, for people who admit to having no fashion sense and would like to acquire some. But otherwise, it's more of a "let's strip you from all of your personality from your clothing and replace them with bland outfits that all look similar to every other outfit we've suggested to other women" kind of show.
> 
> I've told people that if they ever nominate me for it to please give me advance warning so I can hide my shit.



I don't like it when they strip people of their personality, but I love it when they manage to help someone that's in a rut or feels like they don't deserve to look good. I'm with you, though. I totally have some pieces I'd be hiding in the air vents until the coast was clear. Nobody is taking my sock monkey pajamas!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2010)

What happened to Size Appeal? The website looks so shoddy compared to what it used to be. Did something change?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 28, 2010)

Raegan said:


> What Not To Wear makes me a little sad. It's good, I guess, for people who admit to having no fashion sense and would like to acquire some. But otherwise, it's more of a "let's strip you from all of your personality from your clothing and replace them with bland outfits that all look similar to every other outfit we've suggested to other women" kind of show.
> 
> I've told people that if they ever nominate me for it to please give me advance warning so I can hide my shit.



This, defninitely this.

Also, I confess I bought a shirt on Target's website and didn't realize it has a metric crap-ton of glitter and other little shinys on it which are held on by fabric glue or something. Anyone know a sure-fire way to remove both glitter and glue?


----------



## steely (Jan 28, 2010)

I confess, I can't wait to be able to fit into J Jill clothing. I will go completely broke but it's all good.


----------



## Tania (Jan 28, 2010)

I have way too many clothes. I need Cher Horowitz' massive, automated closet, complete with browseable iphone/computer application to help me remember what I've got AND help me plan my outfits remotely, in advance!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 28, 2010)

katorade said:


> I don't like it when they strip people of their personality, but I love it when they manage to help someone that's in a rut or feels like they don't deserve to look good. I'm with you, though. I totally have some pieces I'd be hiding in the air vents until the coast was clear. Nobody is taking my sock monkey pajamas!



I agree with ya. I have a ton of stuff I'd have to hide if they took away my stuff...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 28, 2010)

I looked at Size Appeals site and alot of the stuff is too sexy looking for me. But it would look good on you guys. They had too many ripped up jeans on there who I hate. I love this top tho:







The other colors it is in are sold out in 3x tho...


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm having shopping withdrawals.....


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2010)

izzy said:


> I've bought a size S super gorgeous cardigan to encourage myself on losing weight-I wear size M now just because of my fat waist.



If it helps, every woman's body is different and most of us have to size up or down in order to make something fit. Besides, sizing is so erratic these days - you could easily be an XL in one style and XS in the next. I know some people who deliberately buy clothes that run big so they can look at the size tag and feel better, but it becomes a vicious cycle and ultimately you can't fool yourself. I know it is much harder than it sounds, but try to ignore tags if you can and pick whatever looks the cutest and makes you feel the best. 



Raegan said:


> What Not To Wear makes me a little sad. It's good, I guess, for people who admit to having no fashion sense and would like to acquire some. But otherwise, it's more of a "let's strip you from all of your personality from your clothing and replace them with bland outfits that all look similar to every other outfit we've suggested to other women" kind of show.
> 
> I've told people that if they ever nominate me for it to please give me advance warning so I can hide my shit.



I totally agree! I love your quirky style and always look forward to your outfits. You are an inspiration to many of us here. :kiss2: 



Tania said:


> I have way too many clothes. I need Cher Horowitz' massive, automated closet, complete with browseable iphone/computer application to help me remember what I've got AND help me plan my outfits remotely, in advance!



Hmm, you could start with taking pictures of the individual pieces and making a list, sorted by item type and colour? It might not help though, if you are like me... I still end up wearing the same things 90% of the time, heh. 



cherylharrell said:


> I looked at Size Appeals site and alot of the stuff is too sexy looking for me. But it would look good on you guys. They had too many ripped up jeans on there who I hate. I love this top tho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see you pulling off that top! Shame that it is sold out.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 30, 2010)

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/outfit.do?cid=54198&oid=OUT17608

I really, really want this outfit from Old Navy. I love it. :happy:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/outfit.do?cid=54198&oid=OUT17608
> 
> I really, really want this outfit from Old Navy. I love it. :happy:



I have the cardigan. It kinda sucks


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I have the cardigan. It kinda sucks



Ugh. I was afraid of that. 

I have some other cardigans that would work with the dress. I probably won't get the outfit, anyway. I'm a cheap-skate and will wait until these go on sale.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ugh. I was afraid of that.
> 
> I have some other cardigans that would work with the dress. I probably won't get the outfit, anyway. I'm a cheap-skate and will wait until these go on sale.



It's one of those ones that's stretchy but doesn't spring back, so it loses its form quickly.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2010)

Tooz said:


> It's one of those ones that's stretchy but doesn't spring back, so it loses its form quickly.



I've had that problem with several things from Old Navy. Everything from tees to sweaters to even bottoms. But, I kind of just suck it up since it's some of the cheapest plus size clothing around. When it goes on sale, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've had that problem with several things from Old Navy. Everything from tees to sweaters to even bottoms. But, I kind of just suck it up since it's some of the cheapest plus size clothing around. When it goes on sale, I'll give it a try.



Yeah, their stuff can be hit or miss. Their swimsuits are ok when they aren't cute huge in the boobs.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, their stuff can be hit or miss. Their swimsuits are ok when they aren't cute huge in the boobs.



Were you the one who said that they only have one model for their plus size clothing? I think they'd be more true to size if they'd measure more girls. 

Then again...I shouldn't complain. I'd rather have to go down a size than up (and eventually out of their range).


----------



## kayrae (Feb 1, 2010)

sometimes i look at people's pictures and i want to pose them, like "now ball your hand into a fist and put it under your chin." haha i'm effin weird


----------



## Paquito (Feb 25, 2010)

I want all of these. And American Eagle just sent me a discount code. AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Weeze (Feb 26, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I want all of these. And American Eagle just sent me a discount code. AHHHHHHHHHHH



omg. how big does AE's guy stuff go? like... i'm wearing a guys' sweatshirt from aero right now and i'm so fucking in love. AE has the same sort of "feel"... I kinda wanna try... but don't wanna get looked at funny for being the fat girl looking at the boys' clothes. I go to the aero outlet at weird times because it's right next to where I work, so there's usually no one else in the store other than their manager.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 26, 2010)

krismiss said:


> omg. how big does AE's guy stuff go? like... i'm wearing a guys' sweatshirt from aero right now and i'm so fucking in love. AE has the same sort of "feel"... I kinda wanna try... but don't wanna get looked at funny for being the fat girl looking at the boys' clothes. I go to the aero outlet at weird times because it's right next to where I work, so there's usually no one else in the store other than their manager.



Well I can usually scrounge up some 2Xs in the actual stores, but the online site has 3Xs in everything. It's pretty refreshing actually, I was worried I was going to outgrow them soon. Still got two more sizes to go.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 28, 2010)

AE pisses me off in that they go to larger sizes in mens than they do in womens clothing :|


----------



## Paquito (Feb 28, 2010)

Tooz said:


> AE pisses me off in that they go to larger sizes in mens than they do in womens clothing :|



I know, the sizing at AE is ridiculous. I went to one of the stores today (glad I did too, cuz the shirt with the boom box on it is definitely not my style) just to try on a pair of jeans. I planned on buying a pair of jeans online, but I just wanted a frame of reference so I knew what size to get. 

You know the biggest size in the store was? One pair of size 38s. I'm about a 40-42, depending on the brand. The online store goes up to 48. Why is there this disconnect. I was even going to ask a sales rep for a larger size, but I guess everyone was on their breaks at the same time. I didn't even care about the style, I just wanted to know if I was too big for a 40 (since the jeans kinda fit me oddly).


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 1, 2010)

IC that those moments where Im going out of my mind because I have 'nothing to wear' I now realise that its nothing to do with having 'nothing to wear' its because I have that much stuff that I cant possibly decide what to put on......Typical indecisive libran!!!! 

MUST.HAVE.WARDROBE.CLEAR.OUT


----------



## Tania (Mar 1, 2010)

MY CONFESSION:

I wore one of these monstrosities at my wedding 8 years ago. 

I rediscovered it whilest rummaging around for my white wrap, as I am loaning said wrap to a friend. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-03-01 at 17.50.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> IC that those moments where Im going out of my mind because I have 'nothing to wear' I now realise that its nothing to do with having 'nothing to wear' its because I have that much stuff that I cant possibly decide what to put on......Typical indecisive libran!!!!
> 
> MUST.HAVE.WARDROBE.CLEAR.OUT



Send it all to me.... I really don't have the room but your clothes are fly!! :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 2, 2010)

Double Post......


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 2, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Send it all to me.... I really don't have the room but your clothes are fly!! :happy:



Hehehe awwwww cheers love! Well I will be putting loads of stuff on ebay v.soon when I get a break from never ending uni assignments, job no.1 or job no.2! So keep an eye out! 

Ive been naughty though and bought....another new dress today! *eeep* my wardrobe is literally fit to burst!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tooz said:


> AE pisses me off in that they go to larger sizes in mens than they do in womens clothing :|



It's not much better for us, though.
I'm tired of having to go to the same store and sort through the same 5 pairs of pants and 10 shirts for something to buy.
I'd like to see stores that actually understand fashion and what looks good, to cater to big people. 
People are shocked when I talk about fashion, because my clothes aren't exactly fashionable. It's not like I enjoy wearing band tshirts and jeans every day, haha.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 3, 2010)

Tania said:


> MY CONFESSION:
> 
> I wore one of these monstrosities at my wedding 8 years ago.
> 
> I rediscovered it whilest rummaging around for my white wrap, as I am loaning said wrap to a friend.



DAMNIT I can't rep you yet- this is fantastic! x


----------



## Seraphina (Mar 3, 2010)

I just threw out pretty much my whole wardrobe because my hubby said it's all the wrong size or makes me look like I've been tied up in a sack... al this time and he never told me I dress like a bag lady :blush: :doh: 

Upside to this is he's taking shopping on the weekend and on his credit card too! :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2010)

Seraphina said:


> I just threw out pretty much my whole wardrobe because my hubby said it's all the wrong size or makes me look like I've been tied up in a sack... al this time and he never told me I dress like a bag lady :blush: :doh:
> 
> *Upside to this is he's taking shopping on the weekend and on his credit card too!* :wubu:



PICTURES, or it didn't happen!!  Do share when you get your stuff. :bounce:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm getting my eyeborws waxed today. Over the years I've taken a beating from my friends because I've been carving up my brows myself and would never go to get them done. That's because my mother took me when I was in my early teens and the lady who did them overwaxed them. I looked like a pitbull, it was horrible. So I'm going today and hoping for the best. Wish me luck!


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm getting my eyeborws waxed today. Over the years I've taken a beating from my friends because I've been carving up my brows myself and would never go to get them done. That's because my mother took me when I was in my early teens and the lady who did them overwaxed them. I looked like a pitbull, it was horrible. So I'm going today and hoping for the best. Wish me luck!



Aggh don't wax, get them threaded if you can, much softer on the skin!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I feel your pain. I always make it a point to say I DON'T WANT THEM THIN, I just want them cleaned up. And then I usually add "I look funny with tiny brows," and laugh. That usually gets the point across.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

Red said:


> Aggh don't wax, get them threaded if you can, much softer on the skin!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, I feel your pain. I always make it a point to say I DON'T WANT THEM THIN, I just want them cleaned up. And then I usually add "I look funny with tiny brows," and laugh. That usually gets the point across.



Yeah, it's too late. I went to this place that was voted Best In Boston a couple times in the Improper Bostonian. Plus it was cheap and quick which I like. The wax person was this tiny little thing called Alex! I liked her a lot. I explained why I never go to get them done and she said they never do them thin there. 'Thin' though apparently means different things to different people. Mine are too thin for my full features and they're a bit too tiny. She followed the tweezing guidelines to the letter but when you have a big face I think the rules for tweezing should be different. They don't look horrible, they're nicely done, but I do think that they are waxed a little too much for my features. Good to know for next time. 

Also the wax does a little exfoliation action on the skin surrounding my 'teeny' brows. The skin around them is about a shade or two lighter than the rest of my face, highlighting the job in neon. Threading seems much too pinchy and time consuming for me though. The waxing was done in 10 minutes, in and out, and I think that's pretty good considering I was unchartered territory. I'm thinking I may try again and next time be more specific now that I know.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry, Lilly.  Yeah, don't give up. lol. For what it's worth, I always get mine done at least three or four days before whatever event I'm going to because the skin around that area is going to be BRIGHT red for quite a while. So I know what you mean by highlighting the job. lol! I have sensitive skin, though, I think, as I don't think it lasts that long for most people? Always seems to for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, it's too late. I went to this place that was voted Best In Boston a couple times in the Improper Bostonian. Plus it was cheap and quick which I like. The wax person was this tiny little thing called Alex! I liked her a lot. I explained why I never go to get them done and she said they never do them thin there. 'Thin' though apparently means different things to different people. Mine are too thin for my full features and they're a bit too tiny. She followed the tweezing guidelines to the letter but when you have a big face I think the rules for tweezing should be different. They don't look horrible, they're nicely done, but I do think that they are waxed a little too much for my features. Good to know for next time.
> 
> Also the wax does a little exfoliation action on the skin surrounding my 'teeny' brows. The skin around them is about a shade or two lighter than the rest of my face, highlighting the job in neon. Threading seems much too pinchy and time consuming for me though. The waxing was done in 10 minutes, in and out, and I think that's pretty good considering I was unchartered territory. I'm thinking I may try again and next time be more specific now that I know.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Hahahaha! I'll try to post some tonight.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah, it's too late. I went to this place that was voted Best In Boston a couple times in the Improper Bostonian. Plus it was cheap and quick which I like. The wax person was this tiny little thing called Alex! I liked her a lot. I explained why I never go to get them done and she said they never do them thin there. 'Thin' though apparently means different things to different people. Mine are too thin for my full features and they're a bit too tiny. She followed the tweezing guidelines to the letter but when you have a big face I think the rules for tweezing should be different. They don't look horrible, they're nicely done, but I do think that they are waxed a little too much for my features. Good to know for next time.
> 
> Also the wax does a little exfoliation action on the skin surrounding my 'teeny' brows. The skin around them is about a shade or two lighter than the rest of my face, highlighting the job in neon. Threading seems much too pinchy and time consuming for me though. The waxing was done in 10 minutes, in and out, and I think that's pretty good considering I was unchartered territory. I'm thinking I may try again and next time be more specific now that I know.



I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Eyebrows are such a sensitive thing for me...they really do frame your face. I've only known 2 people who really know what they're doing with mine. Yanna, an older Eastern European lady who calls me "Chubby baby" lol @ Kiva Day Spa and Brad, a 20-something fabu gay guy at Ulta. Those two _know_ brows! I have a full round face so thin brows look odd on me...that and I really love the look of full lush ones. 

Sometimes it just takes going by word of mouth or trying out a couple places, though if you're like me...it's a very scary and painful process. I could never get with threading -- it hurts too much, imo and my brows always came out unbelievably skinny. And...I don't do skinny, lol.

Here's a pic of me when I had them done. 

View attachment 162133_633907663111536250_l.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Eyebrows are such a sensitive thing for me...they really do frame your face. I've only known 2 people who really know what they're doing with mine. Yanna, an older Eastern European lady who calls me "Chubby baby" lol @ Kiva Day Spa and Brad, a 20-something fabu gay guy at Ulta. Those two _know_ brows! I have a full round face so thin brows look odd on me...that and I really love the look of full lush ones.
> 
> Sometimes it just takes going by word of mouth or trying out a couple places, though if you're like me...it's a very scary and painful process. I could never get with threading -- it hurts too much, imo and my brows always came out unbelievably skinny. And...I don't do skinny, lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of me when I had them done.



Now see, that looks great ash. Like I said earlier, mine don't look horrible but they are a bit too artificial looking. They look like they've been tweezed/waxed and I don't like that. I just wanted them to look neat. I'll know what to say for next time.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Now see, that looks great ash. Like I said earlier, mine don't look horrible but they are a bit too artificial looking. They look like they've been tweezed/waxed and I don't like that. I just wanted them to look neat. I'll know what to say for next time.



Oh I see! Yeah I had to explain that I wanted a more natural look when I started going to my guy/girl but what you see is months and months in the making. My left brow isn't as full and pretty as the right so it's easy to EFF 'em up. lol That's part of why I don't trust many people with them...not everyone knows how to even them out without totally taking them off my face.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok. Now that I've taken a picture of them they actually don't look so bad. Maybe it's simply because I'm looking with *my* eye and what I'm used to? Seeing the whole in a picture makes things look more proportional. I don't know, what do you think? In the before photos I have gobs more makeup on.

*Before*
















*After*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2010)

Not too thin at all! They look cleaned up and very manicured. It really brings out your gorgeous eyes, L. Really pulls you all together. She gave you a nice shape. 

PS - if after looking at them you still decide they're too thin for your liking, try filling them in with a brow powder. I have a brow kit by Urban Decay I like though I never really use it. My brows look too thick when I fill them, but it can look nice on other women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Not too thin at all! They look cleaned up and very manicured. It really brings out your gorgeous eyes, L. Really pulls you all together. She gave you a nice shape.
> 
> PS - if after looking at them you still decide they're too thin for your liking, try filling them in with a brow powder. I have a brow kit by Urban Decay I like though I never really use it. My brows look too thick when I fill them, but it can look nice on other women.



Thank you Ash.  I think I did a good job toning down the pale exfoliated skin around my brows. They defintiely do look much neater. Ok, I'm down from the ledge.


----------



## Red (Mar 16, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok. Now that I've taken a picture of them they actually don't look so bad. Maybe it's simply because I'm looking with *my* eye and what I'm used to? Seeing the whole in a picture makes things look more proportional. I don't know, what do you think? In the before photos I have gobs more makeup on.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Seriously, do recommend the threading though as it doesn't leave you with so much of a skin colour difference and if done properly shouldn't take any longer than waxing. Hard to find a good threading expert though, I pay a ridiculous price at Shavata just for the peace of mind, they're so neat there. Waxing scares me it looks so painful!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2010)

They look really nice Lilly. I cannot tweeze my brows at all. I use one of those personal shavers to do my brows. I'm so not into the pain of tweezing. I have thought about waxing for years.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously - they look fab!  They really do bring out your gorgeous eyes, as ash said.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 16, 2010)

Lilly i agree with everyone else. They absolutely do look proportional and you can tell the waxer was very careful to follow the shape of the eye and frame it properly. i also agree that they are not at all too thin and the arch looks to be placed just where it belongs.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Now I feel so completely silly. I promise I wasn't fishing for compliments, I truly was weirded out by the new brows. Seeing them in the photo though put them in perspective and they're not as creepy looking as I made them out to be with my naked eyes. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello Miss AMAZING BROWS.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I confess I really wanted to buy a new top to go out in tonight.. it's a hens night so need to dress up a bit. I then realized that I have plenty of clothes and I need to actually wear more of them... lol

So, no more shopping for me...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 10, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I confess I really wanted to buy a new top to go out in tonight.. it's a hens night so need to dress up a bit. I then realized that I have plenty of clothes and I need to actually wear more of them... lol
> 
> So, no more shopping for me...



nooo Nat, don't say that.......that would mean I should probably stop shopping too :/ haha


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 10, 2010)

I have not bought clothes since November or had my hair did since last summer.

I want nothing more than to buy a huge new wardrobe and get my hair, nails and feet done.

*sigh*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, this fell to page 3?

Anyways, I have found love....on Etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/nickiefrye

:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2010)

IC I have been toying with the idea of trying a whole heap of diff styles re clothes cause I am sick of most ssbbw stuff ending up looking like circus tents, I have some stuff I really love but have been looking at a ton of new things I like on ebay and best of all they come from the skinniest sizes into my size the dillemma is if they will still look as good 

BTW Lilly the eyebrows look perfect to me


----------



## sowhat (Jul 19, 2010)

Adding to the brows, I always take just a hair or two at a time and come back a few days later. I've never over tweezed them and I found that during that time I have a few times in the mirror to know what hair needs to go next. It sounds weird, but it works for me.

And for a fashion confession, I am a WHORE for YSL. I don't think it gets much better than that brand. I just love the shoes, bags, accessories and of course clothing[I melt for Le Smoking].


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 21, 2010)

I just spent $200 on asos.com......but damn did i get some bargains


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2010)

I am lusting heavily for this dress. I might go try it on this weekend and decide whether or not to get it. i have a 25% off coupon for my birthday i could apply towards it..


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

I have more shoes in my closet (and under the bed, and in baskets on top of my armoire) than Imelda Marcos. I have no room for my pants or dresses in my closet, so I have a separate dresser specifically for pants, and my dresses are in another dresser drawer. I also have a drawer-full of "going out" tops that tend not to stay on hangers in my closet, so I've had to put them in their own separate drawer. It also makes room in my closet for other non-going-out tops, of which I have way more than plenty. I also have a separate armoire for what I consider 'club clothes' and items that I might wear out to certain goth, fetish or glam clubs - PVC, corsets, tulle skirts, etc. Over the years, I've spent a fortune on clothes. I could have paid off my student loans twice over by now with what I've spent on clothes. It's awful, but I love them all.

I also have a fetish for John Fluevog shoes. At $200+ a pair, it's a damn expensive fetish.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 22, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I am lusting heavily for this dress. I might go try it on this weekend and decide whether or not to get it. i have a 25% off coupon for my birthday i could apply towards it..



Now I want that dress, too! Very cute, and I love the colors. Details?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a new dress at Avenue marked $49. I am not sure of any other details. i might go out this weekend adn try it on. I might just spoil myself


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 24, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> It's a new dress at Avenue marked $49. I am not sure of any other details. i might go out this weekend adn try it on. I might just spoil myself



Thanks! So cute!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 24, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> It's a new dress at Avenue marked $49. I am not sure of any other details. i might go out this weekend adn try it on. I might just spoil myself



Hey, I just went to look- there's a coupon code, JLS4754, expires 8/14/10, for 50% off your highest priced item. Ordering this one, half off, with shipping for me means $49.90 becomes $31.94. 

Just a heads up...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2010)

oooh that's a great coupon! Thanks! Now i'll have to go buy it for sure  well at least try it on in the store and then buy it online


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 26, 2010)

I got sick last week and had to stay home. I've been in the house since last Tuesday but had to go to work today even though I was still feeling like crap. I hadn't done laundry, but there was a bag with some new underwear I just bought from Torrid. I put on a pair of purple stretch undies with silver stars on them. So cute!

Anyway, I had a temp and still felt like crap so I decided to make an appointment to see my primary care doc right after work. Later in the day I slip into the loo. Upon rising from the throne I noticed glitter on the floor, glitter on the seat, glitter floating in the water. Turns out my undies shed glitter and I'm sure my lower regions were a festive site to behold. Thankfully the doc never asked me to disrobe or leave a urine sample. *whew*


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

Glitter pee!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better. Prayers just said for you and everyone else on here too...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Got an email about the pre-fall collection for MonifC and I'm rather disappointed. Yet again. I'm SO tired of the same styles, season after season after season. Oy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 6, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Got an email about the pre-fall collection for MonifC and I'm rather disappointed. Yet again. I'm SO tired of the same styles, season after season after season. Oy.



She's got a dress on there that I really like but she doesn't go up to my size. Man, even Torrid goes up to my size. What's with her? lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 6, 2010)

I second what you said, Lilly, lol. I like some of the stuff cuz there's nothing like it in my area, but dammit, the sizes should go up a little bit!


---------

IC I found some amazing dresses for sale at all these different stores, but I already have way too many. For someone who's typically a tomboy, having more dresses than pants and not wearing any of them except for on special occasions, this is NOT good, lol.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 7, 2010)

And the stuff should be affordable too...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 7, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> She's got a dress on there that I really like but she doesn't go up to my size. Man, even Torrid goes up to my size. What's with her? lol





CarlaSixx said:


> I second what you said, Lilly, lol. I like some of the stuff cuz there's nothing like it in my area, but dammit, the sizes should go up a little bit!



Believe it or not, she's very interested in hearing feedback about things that can improve the line - cuts, sizes, etc. Try emailing her and telling her your needs/concerns. She's pretty down to earth and friendly. I'm sure if more women sizes 26+ give feedback I think she'd create fashions to larger sizes, in a heart beat. And Lilly, I really think that's where plus sizes are going. 30/32 is becoming included in standard range of sizes for fat chicks, so that's a good thing, albeit higher end designers are a little slow to catch on.



cherylharrell said:


> And the stuff should be affordable too...



Not sure if you're referring to Monif's line, but it's a mid tier line as far as price point so I don't think she'll be selling cheaper clothing anytime soon. The demand outweighs the supply so she really doesn't have to go lower. The a more of a fat "couture" line (though I hesistate to use "couture" but so few plus brands out there really are... close enough I guess). Definitely NOT the same as LB, Old Navy, Avenue, Fashion Bug, etc.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 7, 2010)

I've gone from having very few casual skirts and dresses (even though they're really what I prefer to wear, especially during summer) to an abundance of them. I can now go over a week without wearing jeans (outside of work :/)
I feel spoiled... but I've done it (along with paying my bills and buying a car!) all on my own, and with clearance racks/coupons/being patient. I know I shouldn't feel a need to keep up with the joneses in my life, but I feel like I at least have a taste of it... and it feels good.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 7, 2010)

Weeze said:


> I've gone from having very few casual skirts and dresses (even though they're really what I prefer to wear, especially during summer) to an abundance of them. I can now go over a week without wearing jeans (outside of work :/)
> I feel spoiled... but I've done it (along with paying my bills and buying a car!) all on my own, and with clearance racks/coupons/being patient. I know I shouldn't feel a need to keep up with the joneses in my life, but I feel like I at least have a taste of it... and it feels good.



Independence, especially financial independence, is the best feeling ever. Yes we can!


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm chopping off my hair on Thursday. 

 


   

I'm so anxious about it.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW!!! Be brave... when do you not look amazing... I'm sure it's going to be a great hair move.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 11, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Believe it or not, she's very interested in hearing feedback about things that can improve the line - cuts, sizes, etc. Try emailing her and telling her your needs/concerns. She's pretty down to earth and friendly. I'm sure if more women sizes 26+ give feedback I think she'd create fashions to larger sizes, in a heart beat. And Lilly, I really think that's where plus sizes are going. 30/32 is becoming included in standard range of sizes for fat chicks, so that's a good thing, albeit higher end designers are a little slow to catch on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're referring to Monif's line, but it's a mid tier line as far as price point so I don't think she'll be selling cheaper clothing anytime soon. The demand outweighs the supply so she really doesn't have to go lower. The a more of a fat "couture" line (though I hesistate to use "couture" but so few plus brands out there really are... close enough I guess). Definitely NOT the same as LB, Old Navy, Avenue, Fashion Bug, etc.




I haven't looked at Monif for a while but I do believe her items aren't as expensive as they were when she first started out. Yes they're pricey but the prices don't make me want to fall over like they did years ago. At the current prices I would pay if it was something I really wanted. I know that if I contacted her she would custom something. I've spoken with her in the past and she seems really enthusiastic about doing this. I just know that if she did this I would have to pay more, there's no way she could accomodate me without having to add at least $100 to the price. That, I can't afford. If she went up in sizes generally she would have to increase ALL of her prices to compensate and customers who will pay now, she may risk losing. It's a tricky situation. She is best to continue as she has and establish herself and solidify her client base before trying to do this. It's great to see that she's still around and doing relatively well. She's got more to choose from than what I remember.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 26, 2010)

I confess....I wear more than one bra at a time-usually a regular bra with a sports bra over it so that my boobs look much perkier than they really are.


----------



## Cors (Aug 26, 2010)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I confess....I wear more than one bra at a time-usually a regular bra with a sports bra over it so that my boobs look much perkier than they really are.



Strange, I do the same thing (pullover-type sports bras over a regular structured bra) to flatten my boobs and it makes them look so much smaller!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 26, 2010)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I confess....I wear more than one bra at a time-usually a regular bra with a sports bra over it so that my boobs look much perkier than they really are.



I've noticed a lot of other women doing this, too, but I've never tried it myself. I get so hot with just one bra on, I can't imagine wearing two. What kind of sports bra do you wear over your other bra?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

I too see a lot of women doing the double bra thing. I can't imagine double underwire anything and that's all I wear.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the idea of the double bra. Interesting. I may try it! 

IC I love to buy men's boxy shirts and cut them up. So out of fashion, but I'm a bit of a grunge chick and it's just my style. People say I pull it off, so I'm not really going to complain.

T shirt surgery was all the rage last year and the year before that but not so much this year. I don't care. I enjoy it and will continue to do it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2010)

SamanthaNY said:


> I still have... and still wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have come back in style, in fact, alot of fashions from the 80s have been back in style. Leg warmers, assymetric hairstyles, bangles, etc.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 27, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I just spent $200 on asos.com......but damn did i get some bargains



Post your haul please.... I just spent $145 and got 8 things, including two dresses and two blazers.... result!!:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 27, 2010)

I keep torturing myself by looking online at clothes. I have enough clothes until i might start needing long sleeves. I just can't stop lusting after clothes! I am trying not to spend any money on extras right now. (working on building our savings for a potential move) I am weak and desperately want a new outfit!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 27, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've noticed a lot of other women doing this, too, but I've never tried it myself. I get so hot with just one bra on, I can't imagine wearing two. What kind of sports bra do you wear over your other bra?




I usually get my bras from Roaman's. If it's not too hot out, I'll wear the regular cotton/spandex tank t-back style sports bra. Sometimes in hotter weather, I'll wear the lighter-weight nylon/spandex front-hook leisure bra.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Post your haul please.... I just spent $145 and got 8 things, including two dresses and two blazers.... result!!:happy:



Wow, that was great deal!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 27, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I keep torturing myself by looking online at clothes. I have enough clothes until i might start needing long sleeves. I just can't stop lusting after clothes! I am trying not to spend any money on extras right now. (working on building our savings for a potential move) I am weak and desperately want a new outfit!



Okay I don't feel as bad that I do the same thing LOL. It's like I must like to torture myself or something, because I know I don't have the money to splurge right now, but damn it I can't stop online window shopping!!  The WORST is when you run across a big sale (Like 50% off clearance from Torrid which JUST passed grrrr) and you know you can't buy anything! Trust me your in good company in doing this! lol


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Okay I don't feel as bad that I do the same thing LOL. It's like I must like to torture myself or something, because I know I don't have the money to splurge right now, but damn it I can't stop online window shopping!!  The WORST is when you run across a big sale (Like 50% off clearance from Torrid which JUST passed grrrr) and you know you can't buy anything! Trust me your in good company in doing this! lol



I do that too.. sometimes going as far as making a shopping bag full of items and then I deliberate with the window open for hours... until i'm strong enough to shut it down. SOMETIMES I"M NOT STRONG ENOUGH


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2010)

ahh its good to be among friends  I know what you meant about that Torrid sale. there was a dress that i wanted in the biggest sort of way!


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't really buy right now as I have too many clothes. But I am lusting after some wideleg pants and a matching cardigan from the Roamans catalog and a cute top from Old Pueblo Traders. Usually Old Pueblo Traders has too much old lady clothes but this is a 60's type ethnic hippie looking top. I eventually want to get them...


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I keep torturing myself by looking online at clothes. I have enough clothes until i might start needing long sleeves. I just can't stop lusting after clothes! I am trying not to spend any money on extras right now. (working on building our savings for a potential move) I am weak and desperately want a new outfit!




Ahhhhhh
God I know!! I've been on ON, then on LB, back to ON, then some BandLu, ON again. Torrid makes me sad cause I get sweaty palmed when I see the dresses. So I don't go there often.... and big gals lingerie has allllll these heels! 7 inch gun heeled platforms. i mean.....I just NEED 'em! 
I'm beyond broke now, and by the time I'm not the sales will have ended and my Visa shall be safe again. *le sigh*


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 31, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Post your haul please.... I just spent $145 and got 8 things, including two dresses and two blazers.... result!!:happy:



Nat, I posted them on the 'what did you buy today thread' ages ago! x


----------



## BrownDown09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ic I will do anything to get this dress
http://www.amazon.com/Torrid-Black-Beaded-Shoulder-Ruched-Back-Dress/dp/images/B003LPLAHI/ref=dp_image_z_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=0&color_name=x


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice dress! I envy anyone who can pull that off  My apple shape doesn't do well with form hugging stuff


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate the clothes that come in my size, but I like the dress pants they sell for my size more than when I was smaller. At a smaller size, it was always flare or boot cut, which looked horrid on me. Now with the higher size, I can find wide leg and straight cut dress pants that my friends have commented on saying they looked really good on me. 

And IC I really wish I was a 1x or 2x right now so that I could buy a million slutty costumes that are coming out for Halloween. Most are pretty much on the cheap. I haven't worn a store-bought costume since I was about 5 or 6 years old. I'd really like to :sad:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2010)

I totally agree with you Carla. Id love to get down to a 1 or 2x. (i'm working on it slowly) I love all those slutty costumes


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 2, 2010)

BrownDown09 said:


> Ic I will do anything to get this dress
> http://www.amazon.com/Torrid-Black-Beaded-Shoulder-Ruched-Back-Dress/dp/images/B003LPLAHI/ref=dp_image_z_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=0&color_name=x




OMG, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2010)

I couldn't figure out where else to post this...so here goes! Is auburn and red hair in this year? I've noticed 3 of my co-workers have recently colored their hair in shades of red - 2 a medium to dark auburn and 1 a strawberry blonde. All 3 of them are naturally varying shades of medium to dark blonde. I usually go from medium blonde to dark golden blonde in the autumn, but this year I've discovered that sticking with medium blonde (L'Oreal Excellence) is best for me - no roots and the gray blends in best with this color. So, my question...should I go back to the dark golden blonde (which has lots of red in it on me) so as to go with the trend or should I stick with the medium blonde?

Medium Blonde
View attachment Me in front of sideboard, cropped image, July 11, 2010.jpg


Dark Golden Blonde
View attachment Ella, FTS Christmas Party December 12 2009.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2010)

I have no idea if red is in. I really like the lighter blond on you. Red is WAY higher maintenance. Blond is so much easier. (i've been red for like 3 years and blond for many more)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 2, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I couldn't figure out where else to post this...so here goes! Is auburn and red hair in this year? I've noticed 3 of my co-workers have recently colored their hair in shades of red - 2 a medium to dark auburn and 1 a strawberry blonde. All 3 of them are naturally varying shades of medium to dark blonde. I usually go from medium blonde to dark golden blonde in the autumn, but this year I've discovered that sticking with medium blonde (L'Oreal Excellence) is best for me - no roots and the gray blends in best with this color. So, my question...should I go back to the dark golden blonde (which has lots of red in it on me) so as to go with the trend or should I stick with the medium blonde?
> 
> Medium Blonde
> View attachment 84179
> ...



I don't know if red is so much 'in' as it looks like people may be in the mood for a change. I felt a strong affinity for fall sometime at the begining of August and started planning fall menus and wardrobe colors. A few people I know are actually growing their hair colors out and letting their gray show which is a surprising trend I've also noticed lately. I think people just need a breath of fresh air, something new.

You are lovely either way Punkin. :wubu: Maybe a temporary rinse or a color mousse for a while that washes right out, just for fun?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I keep torturing myself by looking online at clothes. I have enough clothes until i might start needing long sleeves. I just can't stop lusting after clothes! I am trying not to spend any money on extras right now. (working on building our savings for a potential move) I am weak and desperately want a new outfit!



my budget is shot atm thanks to an excessive phone bill from when i was at my cousins, but it has never stopped me from drooling over clothing, and lingerie I have quite a substancial wishlist


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 2, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> Medium Blonde
> View attachment 84179
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it is just me, but the medium blond looks very strawberry blond to me. And, I agree with what others have said - no need to change unless YOU want a change!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 2, 2010)

When I say I have nothing to wear this winter and fall I am not overstating. I now live in a cold climate and 90% of my footwear are flip flops. I look on-line for clothes but they are either chintzy, not my size or more money than I care to spend considering I need a lot of items.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> my budget is shot atm thanks to an excessive phone bill from when i was at my cousins, but it has never stopped me from drooling over clothing, and lingerie I have quite a substancial wishlist



OUrs was an obscene power bill. The apartment management is supposed to be improving our appliances and we got a new AC and the bill went up like 150 for the month of july.. that was a suck.. (isn't $350 for a month of power in a 800 square foot apartment a bit excessive?!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 3, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I have no idea if red is in. I really like the lighter blond on you. Red is WAY higher maintenance. Blond is so much easier. (i've been red for like 3 years and blond for many more)





LillyBBBW said:


> I don't know if red is so much 'in' as it looks like people may be in the mood for a change. I felt a strong affinity for fall sometime at the begining of August and started planning fall menus and wardrobe colors. A few people I know are actually growing their hair colors out and letting their gray show which is a surprising trend I've also noticed lately. I think people just need a breath of fresh air, something new.
> 
> You are lovely either way Punkin. :wubu: Maybe a temporary rinse or a color mousse for a while that washes right out, just for fun?





CrankySpice said:


> Maybe it is just me, but the medium blond looks very strawberry blond to me. And, I agree with what others have said - no need to change unless YOU want a change!



Thank you ladies! :bow: CrankySpice - Yes, the medium blonde comes out closer to strawberry blonde on me. I have natural red tendencies in my hair coloring (red hair on both sides of my family), so not matter which blonde color I use - it brings out those red highlights...which suits me just fine! :happy: One of my male cousins once quipped that I have enough red in my hair to keep me grounded (meaning that he thinks blonde's are lacking in the smarts department). :doh:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 3, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I couldn't figure out where else to post this...so here goes! Is auburn and red hair in this year? I've noticed 3 of my co-workers have recently colored their hair in shades of red - 2 a medium to dark auburn and 1 a strawberry blonde. All 3 of them are naturally varying shades of medium to dark blonde. I usually go from medium blonde to dark golden blonde in the autumn, but this year I've discovered that sticking with medium blonde (L'Oreal Excellence) is best for me - no roots and the gray blends in best with this color. So, my question...should I go back to the dark golden blonde (which has lots of red in it on me) so as to go with the trend or should I stick with the medium blonde?
> 
> Medium Blonde
> View attachment 84179
> ...




They are both very flattering on you.
I prefer the lighter one (medium blonde).


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I couldn't figure out where else to post this...so here goes! Is auburn and red hair in this year? I've noticed 3 of my co-workers have recently colored their hair in shades of red - 2 a medium to dark auburn and 1 a strawberry blonde. All 3 of them are naturally varying shades of medium to dark blonde. I usually go from medium blonde to dark golden blonde in the autumn, but this year I've discovered that sticking with medium blonde (L'Oreal Excellence) is best for me - no roots and the gray blends in best with this color. So, my question...should I go back to the dark golden blonde (which has lots of red in it on me) so as to go with the trend or should I stick with the medium blonde?
> 
> Medium Blonde
> View attachment 84179
> ...


I like the medium --and even to go a shade lighter would be nice..but then again, I'm platinum so the lighter the better to me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 3, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> OUrs was an obscene power bill. The apartment management is supposed to be improving our appliances and we got a new AC and the bill went up like 150 for the month of july.. that was a suck.. (isn't $350 for a month of power in a 800 square foot apartment a bit excessive?!)



That does seem high Megan, wow. $150 increase? I saw some serious increase in my electric bill for the AC but it wasn't that much. I have a bit of the opposite problem. I spent and spent and spent and it was kind of a stupid thing to do. I have a regular job that provides a good skeleton for my general necessities but my clothes and "Whoop-de-do" funds come from freelance stuff. After a long time of famine in that area things picked up this summer and I kinda went nuts with some pent up energy. I should have been more responsible and put some money away but I coudlnt help it. :blush: I'm doing that now so I hope it will be enough to make it through another rough patch if one should come. After the hellish year I had last season you'd think I would learn to hold back a little more.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> That does seem high Megan, wow. $150 increase? I saw some serious increase in my electric bill for the AC but it wasn't that much. I have a bit of the opposite problem. I spent and spent and spent and it was kind of a stupid thing to do. I have a regular job that provides a good skeleton for my general necessities but my clothes and "Whoop-de-do" funds come from freelance stuff. After a long time of famine in that area things picked up this summer and I kinda went nuts with some pent up energy. I should have been more responsible and put some money away but I coudlnt help it. :blush: I'm doing that now so I hope it will be enough to make it through another rough patch if one should come. After the hellish year I had last season you'd think I would learn to hold back a little more.



hey we all go through those times, and I agree that seems like a ton for electricity


IC I have decided to keep a mesh jacket I have had for ages and never ever worn out (just not really my thing) but had a brainwave the otherday I have a red satin bra that erm barely holds me in (and def not an out and about kind of bra Id be forever tucking them back in) and some really cute black silky type french knickers and thought hmmmm mayby another lingerie look as I dont have a huge amount, also have some cute lace knickers that would look great with it as well, not 100% sure about the combo but thinking it might be a little bit daring and fun


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so bad. I am contemplating getting a new outfit to wear on Tuesday for Max's surgery. He has a couple of hot doctors and i like to look nice  (One is really very Mcdreamy looking only a little older)
I know it's so lame! My son is having surgery and I'm contemplating clothing. I guess it's better than what i have been dwelling on.. this is number 13 for him. I have been very anxious about this surgery so clothes can be a nice distraction i guess.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 8, 2010)

No you're not bad. You're just trying to get your mind off the surgery. Prayers jsut said for you and your son and hope all goes well for him...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 10, 2010)

I went to the Avenue today and eyed up this skirt:






I have it on hold at the moment because Alex needed a nap and i got a low blood sugar spell and had to take off while waiting in line (for like a half hour! I forgot to eat all day so it was my stupidity). Well long story short, what do you guys think would go well with this skirt? It hits below the knee but i might hike it up to be just at or above the knee. I was thinking pairing it with a cami and my jean jacket or some other kind of shrug or cardigan. I'm going back tonight while hubby's home so he can watch the boys. I am thinking maybe a plum cami.. i dunno. the skirt is so cute i can't resist!!


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 10, 2010)

IC that I wore this combo:






Part of me is like "Wtf were you thinking!" and the other part is like "You look AWESOME."

haha i LOVE that sweatshirt (my drug rug) and those pants are way comfy. But my hair could use some work!


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck with the low blood sugars. I've done that before forgotten to eat and the sugars went wacky low. You'll have to post pics of you in the skirt. I bet it will look good on you...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 17, 2010)

I confess that i feel more naked and inappropriate in a skirt that goes above my knees than i am in shorts that are pretty short. I don't get it! I was wearing my jean skirt that is like 2 inches above my knee and i felt naked. I'm going to try wearing more shorter skirts to get over this because i think skirts are cute!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> IC that I wore this combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I want those pants...in my size, that is.

IC that I might have to learn to dye soon due to acquiring some white cords...not sure what color I want to do...


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 18, 2010)

You can always wear leggings or bike shorts under the skirt and that cuts down on the nakedness feeling...


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 18, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Okay, I want those pants...in my size, that is.
> 
> IC that I might have to learn to dye soon due to acquiring some white cords...not sure what color I want to do...



I tie dyed a pair of light colored jeans. They looked badass!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2010)

Actually after some though I'm quite tempted to tie-dye them black or super-dark purple, and then dye them again with a slightly lighter purple to fill in the leftover white.

Or just do that with whatever color strikes me at the moment.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2010)

We're getting near freezing temps now, and the last few days I've gone out it has been no higher than 5 or 10 degrees Celcius outside, and I'm still in flipflops. Granted, this happens every year. I tend to wear my flipflops until I slip on a patch of ice before trading them in for my Converse. People think I'm nuts but I don't see what's so bad about it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2010)

I do the same, except it hasn't gotten nearly that cold here, yet. 

Although this is the first year I actually have some Converse to switch to...heck yes outlet store sale! A black w/ red insides and a purple pair of chucks for less than $35 USD. 

Even better, they're comfy as heck and feel like they're perfectly made for my long, skinny feet!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah! No fair! That's an awesome price!  I'd love to find purple chucks in my rea but they don't exist. I'm lucky if I even come across green or pink ones these days.  Finally Converse is selling in smaller stores cuz now I can get them at a discount store called Giant Tiger for about 20$ less than if I were to buy them at Foot Locker like I normally do  

Yay for trends being fully back! Though, honestly, I don't think Chucks ever went out of style.

Oh, and I've got short and wide feet yet they still feel the same... like they were specially made for me  Who doesn't love that?! They also make my feet look slimmer, haha.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 19, 2010)

" I tie dyed a pair of light colored jeans. They looked badass! "

I am totally going to keep that idea in mind. I love tie dye and like to experiment with different fabrics and techniques. 

Tracy


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll share a brief tie dye story. In the early '90s, when grunge was big, I briefly got into the tie dye thing and wanted to dye a bunch of t-shirts to wear over my cut-off denim shorts, thermal underwear and combat boots. (Hey, it was the '90s; everybody wanted to look like a grody grunge rocker.) So I bought all these boxes of Rit dye, but three months later, I still hadn't done the dye job. I guess my good taste finally got the better of me.

...Anyway, being a poor college student, I thought I'd try to sell the Rit dye in the local paper's free bulletin board section. I put an ad in the paper and a few days later, got a call from a woman who wanted to buy all the dye. I really hadn't expected to get a call, so I was pleasantly surprised. I drove over to her house with the dye, and she happily paid me, saying as she did so that she planned to tie dye her _underwear_, something she'd apparently been doing for years. Tie dye underwear?? Who knew! I guess there's more ways than one to let your freak flag fly.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 19, 2010)

I have friends that dye their undies after making them by hand. If a material is thin, they dye them to match the colour of the skirt or pants or dress they're wearing and so it can blend in easier. Pretty smart. Ends up being a lot cheaper in the long run to do it all themselves than to buy them in stores.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 22, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> You can always wear leggings or bike shorts under the skirt and that cuts down on the nakedness feeling...



Yes Megan!
Try wearing some short tight shorts under the skirt. 
I always wear something, just cause I'm SO scared of "taking your picture" when I sit and/or bend over. :blush:

I know you and the hubby bike a lot, just hack off an old pair of the stretchy shorts!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 22, 2010)

I was actually thinking about trying some fun tights when the weather cools. I thought it might be a fun alternative to leggings. (as for bike shorts, i have some tucked away in some box from the early 90's.. i wonder if they still have stretch left  )


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2010)

anybody ever buy WomanWithin tights/stockings? 
http://www.womanwithin.com/Plus-Size-hosiery-and-socks.aspx?DeptId=9447


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> anybody ever buy WomanWithin tights/stockings?
> http://www.womanwithin.com/Plus-Size-hosiery-and-socks.aspx?DeptId=9447


Wow---serendipity. I was just about to buy those vine tights in every color. I'll let you know!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> anybody ever buy WomanWithin tights/stockings?
> http://www.womanwithin.com/Plus-Size-hosiery-and-socks.aspx?DeptId=9447



I have but I wasn't happy with them. I can't quite remember why. The legs seem to do ok but then the crotch is cut kinda funny and it's pinchy down there in my delicate bits. Seems they are a little narrow in the hips and short waisted. I can't remember the details of why I dislike them but I find I keep going back to the tights at Catherines.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have but I wasn't happy with them. I can't quite remember why. The legs seem to do ok but then the crotch is cut kinda funny and it's pinchy down there in my delicate bits. Seems they are a little narrow in the hips and short waisted. I can't remember the details of why I dislike them but I find I keep going back to the tights at Catherines.


Lilly, can I ask what size you went with? If you want, PM me....tx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Lilly, can I ask what size you went with? If you want, PM me....tx



I can't remember exactly, wait......


I just went back and grabbed a saphire pair that I had there. They aren't marked but I think I ordered a 7x. The legs are nice and long and they have a nice soft stretch to them but that seems to end right around the crotch and thigh area, just as I recalled. I'm stretching the panty part out and it doesn't stretch out very far at all. I don't know what I'm holding on to them for. I should probably just throw them out.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't remember exactly, wait......
> 
> 
> I just went back and grabbed a saphire pair that I had there. They aren't marked but I think I ordered a 7x. The legs are nice and long and they have a nice soft stretch to them but that seems to end right around the crotch and thigh area, just as I recalled. I'm stretching the panty part out and it doesn't stretch out very far at all. I don't know what I'm holding on to them for. I should probably just throw them out.


Were they the vine ones or the regular tights?

Nevermind-I clicked on the link. 

Thing is--I love tights but either they pinch in the crotch or they only come up to my knees. <ugghhh--frustration>


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Were they the vine ones or the regular tights?
> 
> Nevermind-I clicked on the link.
> 
> Thing is--I love tights but either they pinch in the crotch or they only come up to my knees. <ugghhh--frustration>



Forgive me, I look horrible but here is what the tights look like stretched as far as they can go. Not really large enough to fit comfortably around my rotunda, and they narrow out too much when stretched. They're pretty though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Forgive me, I look horrible but here is what the tights look like stretched as far as they can go. Not really large enough to fit comfortably around my rotunda, and they narrow out too much when stretched. They're pretty though.


If that's a 7X then I'm gonna go for it. I think it will work for me. Thanks a lot.

PS --you're gorgeous. SHUT UP!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 24, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> not really large enough to fit comfortably around my rotunda


rotunda...hehehe. silly girl. 

HMMM! And thank you for holding those up! Looks kinda small for a 7x to me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> rotunda...hehehe. silly girl.
> 
> HMMM! And thank you for holding those up! Looks kinda small for a 7x to me.



The legs feel great but the panty part is always problematic. I can manage to somehow squeeze into them if I'm desperate enough but they linger *just* precariously enough to make me feel uneasy all day. They are sliding and rolling down all day long. I'm constantly tugging on them and when I get home I'm so happy to get them off I don't know what to do. Obviously results might vary for others but my experience with them has not been good.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 24, 2010)

That's a pretty color. I had some tights that color but I forget where I got them. Probably LB, Avenue or Catherines I bet...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

IC I love tube style shirts and dresses, but hate how they look cute just laying there but make me look boxy and wide when on me. Especially the ones with the elastic rushing stuff (like a summer dress thing). I wore one today cuz it was frikkin HOT outside and I looked awful  But the damned shirt is cute on everyone else I see wearing it!

Maybe it's because I lose the look of boobage? I dunno


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> That's a pretty color. I had some tights that color but I forget where I got them. Probably LB, Avenue or Catherines I bet...



Might be the Avenue Cheryl. I don't think I've ever shopped there and I don't remember seeing colorful stockings at LB or Cath'rns. Especially at C's, theirs fit me so well that I would have bought them right up. I wish they would make some in fun, interesting colors but for Cthrns that would be a stretch.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if it was Stuarts Plus maybe? I had those tights yrs ago so it well could've been. I was so sorry Stuarts Plus went out of business. The first store I came across that had trendy and cute stuff for plus chicks. I so miss that store but no they had to go bankrupt...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> I wonder if it was Stuarts Plus maybe? I had those tights yrs ago so it well could've been. I was so sorry Stuarts Plus went out of business. The first store I came across that had trendy and cute stuff for plus chicks. I so miss that store but no they had to go bankrupt...



Stuarts Plus sounds familiar Cheryl but I don't think that store ever made it up this far North. The trendy place has been Fashion Bug Plus which I loved back in the day. Unfortunately I've outgrown their sizes or I would still check them out.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I love tube style shirts and dresses, but hate how they look cute just laying there but make me look boxy and wide when on me. Especially the ones with the elastic rushing stuff (like a summer dress thing). I wore one today cuz it was frikkin HOT outside and I looked awful  But the damned shirt is cute on everyone else I see wearing it!
> 
> Maybe it's because I lose the look of boobage? I dunno



Me to.
I have broad shoulders, and the bunchy stuff seems to just flatten my boobs until I look completely flat & [ ]square. So no matter how cute the tube top is or the dress, I just end up using them as bathing suit covers. 

I have a few tube tops that are longer and I wear them over a padded bra with a little cardi.... it lets me get some kinda use out of them. The padded bra let's me keep teh b0obs. :happy:


----------



## Tania (Oct 7, 2010)

This is an old pic that makes me look really silly. Florida heat and humidity were conspiring against my Ubergoth hair.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 7, 2010)

I need to invest in a wig. 

I got my hair trimmed yesterday and the lady decided to chop off ALL of the back of it, which has given me a semi-legit chelsea haircut which is awesome but very not flattering on me. 











excuse the gross texture, she inexplicably put in gel too. 

   

I just want to crawl in a hole. I guess this means I'll be wearing a hat for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2010)

What the hey? Hairstylist/vandal? I hope you are never going back there, and telling everyone you know in TO (I know you are new and all, but must know some by now) where it was that you were jerked around.

(mind you, the cut might look better than you think, kind of hard to tell from a close up but it seemed like it might have a kind of fierce/punk edge to it. But no matter that, getting a cut SO different from what you asked for is just ridiculous.)


----------



## Tania (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with Tad - it looks groovy, even if it wasn't what you wanted.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 7, 2010)

IC I'm going nuts trying to decide what clothes to order for Fall/Winter. I have a very limited budget and I'm afraid I'll dither over choices too long and things I want will be out of stock. Sigh!


----------



## Paul (Oct 7, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> I need to invest in a wig.
> 
> I got my hair trimmed yesterday and the lady decided to chop off ALL of the back of it, which has given me a semi-legit chelsea haircut which is awesome but very not flattering on me.
> 
> ...



DeerVictory,

I'm sorry she gave you a bad haircut, but you know what you are pretty enough to pull off even a bad haircut and not look too bad. Soon it will grow out and be only a forgotten memory. Please do some research before selecting a new hairstylist for your next cut

P.S. You have a fantastic gift for finding very cute hats and scarves you could use to dress up the bad haircut until it has grown out...go for it. Make the bad haircut work for you.


----------



## PinkCandy (Oct 12, 2010)

IC that I hate shopping because I don't feel good in anything


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I can't remember exactly, wait......
> 
> 
> I just went back and grabbed a saphire pair that I had there. They aren't marked but I think I ordered a 7x. The legs are nice and long and they have a nice soft stretch to them but that seems to end right around the crotch and thigh area, just as I recalled. I'm stretching the panty part out and it doesn't stretch out very far at all. I don't know what I'm holding on to them for. I should probably just throw them out.


Okay--I got the vine tights and also the one's Lilly had in an 8X cos TBH, tights just seem to run smaller as a rule and they fit well. They WERE a bitch to get on and over my hips was the worst, but I was happy with the length, texture and overall, the fit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Okay--I got the vine tights and also the one's Lilly had in an 8X cos TBH, tights just seem to run smaller as a rule and they fit well. They WERE a bitch to get on and over my hips was the worst, but I was happy with the length, texture and overall, the fit.



That's great CP! I'm glad I didn't deter you then and you took a chance. I think I ordered the saphire tights again but in black in a size 8x. Still on me that crotch area caused the material to bind around my hips and inner thigh and the feet & ankles were baggy. Bear in mind I have skinny lower legs proportionally speaking for a supersized fatty so this might actually work for most people in my size range.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2010)

PinkCandy said:


> IC that I hate shopping because I don't feel good in anything



I'm almost right there with you PC. Everything looks dopey on me. There are maybe a few finds I have that are flattering but really only a few. The rest of the time I feel like a walking mountain of frumpy lopsided rags in my clothes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's great CP! I'm glad I didn't deter you then and you took a chance. I think I ordered the saphire tights again but in black in a size 8x. Still on me that crotch area caused the material to bind around my hips and inner thigh and the feet & ankles were baggy. Bear in mind I have skinny lower legs proportionally speaking for a supersized fatty so this might actually work for most people in my size range.


FTR, in case anyone is considering them...I have very large calves and thighs...and they were a tough fit initially but worth it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 13, 2010)

i have had a trying week.. and it's only half way through it! i want to drown my sorrows in some shopping. The thing is, i just spent a bunch of money on clothes for me last month. i really dont need anything else.. except for maybe a pick me up pair of boots or something.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2010)

HottiMegan - There's always something else we need! 

IC, I finally bought some new Fall/Winter clothes, but my budget is such that nearly all were necessary items for work (blouses and slacks). The only fun thing I got was a Halloween print sleepshirt. Sigh! Someday I'd like to buy what I want instead of being limited to only what I need.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.ae.com/web/browse/category_feature_item_guide.jsp?catId=cat90018

I want all of the Time Square T's. No exaggerating. I can't even pare them down. :/


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 25, 2010)

I am having trouble finding cute shoes to wear for my bopeep costume.  I bought a pair of blue flats but wore them out for errands today and now my heels are chewed up and have a blister on a pinky toe and the big to knuckles.. So those are out! I'm going to try Payless and see what they have..
My confession? I hate my HUGE feet!!


----------



## BrownDown09 (Oct 25, 2010)

^ Me too, most shoes I find are "grandma's shoes" or they are really expensive.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 25, 2010)

IC it took me forever to get motivated to finish it, but my duct tape corset is DONE.






so its not like a real corset, since there's no boning, although I cut up some wire hangers and put them in for some support.






also- its not as tight as I wanted in these pics, since i laced it up all by myself! but I think it looks pretty sweet. Im gonna be a RastaFaery for Halloween!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 25, 2010)

that is [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 25, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I am having trouble finding cute shoes to wear for my bopeep costume.  I bought a pair of blue flats but wore them out for errands today and now my heels are chewed up and have a blister on a pinky toe and the big to knuckles.. So those are out! I'm going to try Payless and see what they have..
> My confession? I hate my HUGE feet!!


Helloooooo, big feet. One time my friend Amy and I were shopping at Payless, looking in the same women's section, as she has big feet, too. All of a sudden she turned to me and said, totally deadpan, "You realize the only people besides you and I who shop this section are cross-dressers, right."

Anyway, I realize they are in scale to the rest of my body and are necessary to keep me from tipping over, but they surely are a pain sometimes.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> IC it took me forever to get motivated to finish it, but my duct tape corset is DONE.



That is amazing, but can't rep you yet, darn it! 

(Have you ever seen the pics of the outfits people do for 'duct tape prom'? It is amazing what clothes can be made with duct tape! I don't think I've ever seen a duct tape corset before though  )


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 25, 2010)

Tad said:


> That is amazing, but can't rep you yet, darn it!
> 
> (Have you ever seen the pics of the outfits people do for 'duct tape prom'? It is amazing what clothes can be made with duct tape! I don't think I've ever seen a duct tape corset before though  )



Thanks!! I LOVE DUCT TAPE!! The outfits that the kids make for Prom are just INCREDIBLE! Whole suits and dresses with accessories! I've made simple things like bracelets and bags. This "corset" was my first big item. I enjoy doing it, but it can be tedious and time consuming... and my attention span is pretty damn small.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't even imagine how long that would take.....and I'm just talking about your corset! BTW, how on earth did you put in the metal eyelets in the back?


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish Payless had more stuff in wide width and carried double wide width. All the cute stuff is in narrow width and some of their wide stuff is still too snug. Sigh...


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> IC it took me forever to get motivated to finish it, but my duct tape corset is DONE.
> 
> !!snip!!
> 
> ...



So amazballs!! Tried to rep but too recent... Well done!

:kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 26, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Helloooooo, big feet. One time my friend Amy and I were shopping at Payless, looking in the same women's section, as she has big feet, too. All of a sudden she turned to me and said, totally deadpan, "You realize the only people besides you and I who shop this section are cross-dressers, right."
> 
> Anyway, I realize they are in scale to the rest of my body and are necessary to keep me from tipping over, but they surely are a pain sometimes.



I have been to drag queen stores to get shoes. There was one in San Francisco i think was more for cross dressers because the shoes were all so boring. In Reno there was a nice one that was for drag queens and had a nice selection of nice shoes. 
I don't mind my big feet until it's time to find shoes. Then they suck! I have gotten a lot of my shoes at Avenue but sometimes they're too wide for me.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 26, 2010)

I confess...I have bought things online, and never worn them. 

So i'm trying to sell them... trying out e-bay...any tips welcome!

http://myworld.ebay.com/bobbiemelbourne

I've got LOTS more to put up :/


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 1, 2010)

I confess that i've already sold the first 2 thing I put on ebay and now I just want to buy shit! :/


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 2, 2010)

IC that I wish kayrae would post outfit pictures again!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Small in the scheme of things, but I'm sad that ON's sold out of the cheap peacoats. Boo...I really need a nice jacket for fall and I really can't wear a hoodie around my current job. I've been pretending to not be freezing, and that's only going to last so long on my walks to the T.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 2, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> IC that I wish kayrae would post outfit pictures again!



+1
.............


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 3, 2010)

DeerVictory said:


> IC that I wish kayrae would post outfit pictures again!





QueenB said:


> +1
> .............




+2 .


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 3, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> +2 .



me 3! blahblah


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> me 3! blahblah



Vote #4!.........


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 3, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Small in the scheme of things, but I'm sad that ON's sold out of the cheap peacoats. Boo...I really need a nice jacket for fall and I really can't wear a hoodie around my current job. I've been pretending to not be freezing, and that's only going to last so long on my walks to the T.



I just ordered a black one on Sunday! That is crazy they are out already. I ordered a 4x in the black wool trench looking one.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 3, 2010)

Y'all are sweet.


----------



## CaraCakes (Nov 4, 2010)

i confess that i went to torrid yesterday hoping to buy something and then getting really mad that they didn't have anything i liked in my size. the stuff they did have, didn't fit. i did find a cute pair of boots at fashion bug, and a nice pair of leggings at catherine's though. so, not a total fail.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 4, 2010)

Vote #5 here!


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 6, 2010)

IC that I just spent all evening looking thru the entire *"What are you wearing right now?"* thread and that I am totally in love with Raegan's outfits. :wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 8, 2010)

b0nnie said:


> IC that I just spent all evening looking thru the entire *"What are you wearing right now?"* thread and that I am totally in love with Raegan's outfits. :wubu:



You're sweet!


----------



## Tania (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember when I said I couldn't relate to fall fashion? I lied. I keep forgetting how amazing November and December and my sweaters and tights are. What I can't stand are Aug-Oct, mixed temperatures, and brown tweed.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 13, 2010)

IC that I need something other than a big burly plain black winter coat or my one getting-ratty-and-too-baggy black hoodie for cold weather. Anyone got any suggestions for a nice winter coat/jacket that compliments my usual look? (Flared Jeans & T-shirts, mostly )


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 22, 2010)

IC that i keep eying up clip in hair extensions. I don't want longer hair, i just want it fuller. I have super fine hair that is starting to thin out and want it thicker. (my hubby says that's in my head but it feels thinner) I just don't even know where to begin. Oh and hardly any of the systems I've looked at online have a redhead option! Any of you experienced with clip in extensions? I don't want the commitment/expense of getting the kind that fuse into your hair. I don't even know if they'd look funny with fine hair..


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> IC that i keep eying up clip in hair extensions. I don't want longer hair, i just want it fuller. I have super fine hair that is starting to thin out and want it thicker. (my hubby says that's in my head but it feels thinner) I just don't even know where to begin. Oh and hardly any of the systems I've looked at online have a redhead option! Any of you experienced with clip in extensions? I don't want the commitment/expense of getting the kind that fuse into your hair. I don't even know if they'd look funny with fine hair..


Avon has a few choices (the newest one is clip-in bangs) for around $29.99. Yeah, it's synthethic hair so the quality isn't the same but if you don't want to spend a lot while trying out options, that might be the route to choose. I believe they do have red hair.

Also, more expensive but better quality is Toni Brattin on QVC. You can go to QVC to see tutorials (come to think of it, there's probably a lot of clip-in vids on YouTube) and her pieces come in many colors..I believe 3 or 4 shades of red. (I have very fine hair too)


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I need something other than a big burly plain black winter coat or my one getting-ratty-and-too-baggy black hoodie for cold weather. Anyone got any suggestions for a nice winter coat/jacket that compliments my usual look? (Flared Jeans & T-shirts, mostly )



The pea coat. Always stylish and can be dressed up or dressed down, depending on your look/mood. A wardrobe must-have, imo.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> The pea coat. Always stylish and can be dressed up or dressed down, depending on your look/mood. A wardrobe must-have, imo.



Agreed.
And a pea coat would work well with flares/skinnies/comfort fits.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Avon has a few choices (the newest one is clip-in bangs) for around $29.99. Yeah, it's synthethic hair so the quality isn't the same but if you don't want to spend a lot while trying out options, that might be the route to choose. I believe they do have red hair.
> 
> Also, more expensive but better quality is Toni Brattin on QVC. You can go to QVC to see tutorials (come to think of it, there's probably a lot of clip-in vids on YouTube) and her pieces come in many colors..I believe 3 or 4 shades of red. (I have very fine hair too)



I might just try one of the Avon ones. They don't have red but they have a light brown that might work. The HSN ones are all sold out except in grey hair. I'm also thinking of checking out Sally sometime when i have a free afternoon. They have some human hair ones in red for about $80, I might go in and talk with them. I am also going to be working on thickening my hair.. I've been taking biotin and gonna get some hair loss shampoo. (hubby rolls his eyes at me every time i talk about getting hair solutions)


----------



## Paquito (Nov 24, 2010)

AE sent me a 20% giftcard that expires today.

AE is having a promotional Thanksgiving thing with 25% off and free shipping.

Motherfuckers.

*off to spend more money*


----------



## Weeze (Nov 27, 2010)

Next black friday you people better stay the hell home. dear god.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 30, 2010)

iC that my skin on my legs is so dry that i was scratching it and flakes started coming off.(eewww) I think it's time to buy some new lotion! Darn winter weather! I think i want some yummy smelling lotion from bath and bodyworks.


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 30, 2010)

I like wearing boots because I can delay shaving my legs.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I might just try one of the Avon ones. They don't have red but they have a light brown that might work. The HSN ones are all sold out except in grey hair. I'm also thinking of checking out Sally sometime when i have a free afternoon. They have some human hair ones in red for about $80, I might go in and talk with them. I am also going to be working on thickening my hair.. I've been taking biotin and gonna get some hair loss shampoo. (hubby rolls his eyes at me every time i talk about getting hair solutions)



I got 2 sets of human hair extensions for Christmas last year. I got them from eBay from a seller listed as The Hair Annex (I'll get a link for ya) and they're REALLY thick tracks sewed very strongly onto clips... Much better quality than most for a ridiculously better price! I've seen them stock a red option but it's human hair so if you get a blonde or a very light brown, it's easy to dye them to the right colour. Plus you can flat iron them or curl them, which most synthetics can't. I love these and they feel absolutely amaaaaazing. Even when my hair is 4" long, it's easy for me to blend them in and make them look real. 

The seller is well trusted because 5 hair stylists I know of recommended me to that seller on eBay and it's where they get all their extensions for customers. I can see why. The quality is so amazing! 

Oh... I paid 75$CAD for an 18" full head set, and 60$CAD for a 9 piece 14" set. That's with my province's taxes  So it's great!

Link is: http://thehairannex.com

They have their own actual website now  No more ebay! Yay!

Oh... and the clips are some of the best I've come by (and I own LOTS of clip in extensions! lol) they stay on soooo well... even through swimming! It's not recommended to swim in them or shower with them in, but if you forget they're there, or if you don't want people to know they're clip in extensions, that's not a worry with these. They're super strong and stay hidden.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 30, 2010)

OOOH Thank you Carla! I am soo going to buy a set of these once xmas is over. Thanks for the review. Now i need to decide 18 or 20 inches. I am so going to get some. My husband is rolling his eyes at my excitement right now.. He can be such a party pooper


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr Oz was talking about thinning hair and he mentioned that Evening Primrose Oil helped a lot....I started taking it for something else but I'm hoping I get some luxurious hair out of it too....






HottiMegan said:


> I might just try one of the Avon ones. They don't have red but they have a light brown that might work. The HSN ones are all sold out except in grey hair. I'm also thinking of checking out Sally sometime when i have a free afternoon. They have some human hair ones in red for about $80, I might go in and talk with them. I am also going to be working on thickening my hair.. I've been taking biotin and gonna get some hair loss shampoo. (hubby rolls his eyes at me every time i talk about getting hair solutions)


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that  I am taking biotin right now. I am afraid it's probably an inevitable because my mom has thin hair and my grandma does too. (They're not balding but pretty thin hair) I always had super thick fine hair now it's just less thick.. I'm trying to prevent it before it gets really thin..


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I got 2 sets of human hair extensions for Christmas last year. I got them from eBay from a seller listed as The Hair Annex (I'll get a link for ya) and they're REALLY thick tracks sewed very strongly onto clips... Much better quality than most for a ridiculously better price! I've seen them stock a red option but it's human hair so if you get a blonde or a very light brown, it's easy to dye them to the right colour. Plus you can flat iron them or curl them, which most synthetics can't. I love these and they feel absolutely amaaaaazing. Even when my hair is 4" long, it's easy for me to blend them in and make them look real.
> 
> The seller is well trusted because 5 hair stylists I know of recommended me to that seller on eBay and it's where they get all their extensions for customers. I can see why. The quality is so amazing!
> 
> ...


Ooooh I have my eye on the deluxe platinum set! HOLLYWOOD!!!!


----------



## Twilley (Dec 1, 2010)

I confess that I am a man who loves shoes. And I think it's a tragedy that I can't find awesome shoes in anything over a 12. What's a guy who rocks a 13 to 15 supposed to do, I ask you?


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 1, 2010)

Payless has some shoes in size 13 and sometimes K-Mart. That's where I found some for my dad. How do you take the Primrose oil? By teaspoon or what? The top of my thick hair is thinning and I think it is due to the stress of losing my darling hubby to a heart attack in March 2009. So I need to thicken it up on top...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> Payless has some shoes in size 13 and sometimes K-Mart. That's where I found some for my dad. How do you take the Primrose oil? By teaspoon or what? The top of my thick hair is thinning and I think it is due to the stress of losing my darling hubby to a heart attack in March 2009. So I need to thicken it up on top...



You can get primrose capsuals from places like Holland & Barratt and other health/supplement shops. My mum takes them... along with a plate-full of other things because my sister gets her a discount there.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 1, 2010)

yup, what she said, I take capsules....




AmazingAmy said:


> You can get primrose capsuals from places like Holland & Barratt and other health/supplement shops. My mum takes them... along with a plate-full of other things because my sister gets her a discount there.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 2, 2010)

I confess....I've just been paid, and all I want to do is blow it on a bunch of stuff on asos.com, and they're UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!! Don't they know I want to give them money?!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info ya'll. I'll have to search for those...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 2, 2010)

I am utterly saddened by the fact that I have to sell things just to make rent because I didn't get paid this month


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 2, 2010)

ooh i'm sorry for that Carla. I hope you can find the money you need.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2010)

Prayers just said for ya. Hope things go better for ya...


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought a dress on Cyber Monday and have checked the status of the shipment like every day since. It'll probably be here on Wednesday. I have absolutely no patience waiting to get stuff!


----------



## BCBeccabae (Dec 7, 2010)

I have entirely too many clothes and only wear about 10% of them.
I've already purged my closet and got rid of everything I can't see myself ever wearing again, though. -.-
Also, I can't find any tops I like anywhereeee.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 7, 2010)

BCBeccabae said:


> I have entirely too many clothes and only wear about 10% of them.
> I've already purged my closet and got rid of everything I can't see myself ever wearing again, though. -.-
> Also, I can't find any tops I like anywhereeee.



I have this too, especially with a full-time, third shift job I never actually get around to wearing even the things I like!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 7, 2010)

I confess that I buy shirts in a size too small, just to get the kinda shape I want from a shirt 

I confess that I have ridiculously large feet. Like, woman's 11 1/2... But you know what they say about big feet  a big p....wait a second 

I confess that I like wearing NEON COLORS BECAUSE THEY REFLECT MY PERSONALITY

And I confess that I never leave the house wearing sweatpants. They make me sweat under my fold... and then it's just awkward.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 8, 2010)

I only have one pair of jeans that fit me right now.... and I'm, uh, pretty pissed.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 8, 2010)

I went to the tattoo and piercing shop and found a hoop for my nose to get... And since my mother lost my very last nose ring on me... I have to go out tomorrow to buy something to fill the empty hole. But the only one they have is black. I'm intrigued by it... but I kind of feel like it won't look right on me. And the thing that sucks is that the hoop costs 17$ after taxes. I had a silver one that my mother lost, which I had forever, but I'm afraid to spend that much and end up not liking the look


----------



## Sweetnlow (Dec 12, 2010)

I confess that I have to many shoes that are very uncomfortable but still very pretty.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 13, 2010)

IC That I love my new party dress! Come over and check out my little blog ladies! Latest article featuring some cute Evans Party wear and there is also a code for a 15% discount of all orders over at PlusSizeTights.com a few posts before it!


http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/

P.S Please follow my blog and my twitter @Naomi_Griffiths and get involved! xxx


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so tempted to order from Sanctuarie but I can't find a size chart anywhere and so I'm a little worried. Especially since it's most likely an arm and a leg in shipping fees OVER the price of the clothing as well


----------



## Tania (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish that frickin' Hollister would sell their cute little sundresses in sizes that accommodate above a 39" bust and a 40" hip. I also wish that they would stop referring to California as "Cali." Dudes, you are NOT LL Cool J and people who actually live here and are over the age of twelve-teen don't call it that.


----------



## penguin (Dec 27, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I confess that I have ridiculously large feet. Like, woman's 11 1/2... But you know what they say about big feet  a big p....wait a second



Oh man, I wish my feet were that small. They were a 12.5 (extra wide) Australian women's before I got pregnant. They spread a little during my pregnancy so now I'll probably need a size 13. That's a 14 or 15 in US sizes. It's a very expensive pain to get nice shoes


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

Today I bought a top from Evans that wasn't in my usual size 22. They had it in 20 and 24, but the 24 was too big so I went for the former. The sales advisor said they'd probably have a new batch of the top in some time this week but I just _couldn't_ wait - and now I might be regretting getting the smaller one. The sleeves were horrendously baggy on the 24, but the 20 is uncomfortable and stretching in the wrong places because my arms and shoulder are too thick for them... but the top is soooo pretty. Now I'm sitting here tugging and twisting trying to get it to sit right, and I've already taken the tag off!

Why can't I have some patience? :doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a dream that I was in the 'studio' as a journalist and they were whizzing around me, putting me in the beautiful wrap dress thingy, and I was just SO HAPPY. I was super sad when I woke up, because I thought I had 3 new dresses, that I looked AMAZING in. Cry me a river. 

DAMNIT I can't remember the name of the company/woman that i'm thinking of. That dress that either comes in full or knee length...and has the two realllllly long straps and you tie it all over the place


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 5, 2011)

Also, I want to get married so I can wear this.... 

http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-dresses/angeline-lace-wedding-dress.html

swoon.


----------



## BrownDown09 (Jan 5, 2011)

IC that the cute clothes I got for Christmas will forever stay on the hanger, I can't fit into them....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2011)

BrownDown09 said:


> IC that the cute clothes I got for Christmas will forever stay on the hanger, I can't fit into them....



Oh my gawd that sucks. I hate when that happens. And it's always a sale item or something that can't be returned. I'm sorry BrownDown09.


----------



## Tania (Jan 5, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I had a dream that I was in the 'studio' as a journalist and they were whizzing around me, putting me in the beautiful wrap dress thingy, and I was just SO HAPPY. I was super sad when I woke up, because I thought I had 3 new dresses, that I looked AMAZING in. Cry me a river.
> 
> DAMNIT I can't remember the name of the company/woman that i'm thinking of. That dress that either comes in full or knee length...and has the two realllllly long straps and you tie it all over the place



OH you mean Monif C.? Yeah, those convertible wrap dresses seem great! I'm sure you'd look great in them.


----------



## Tania (Jan 5, 2011)

BrownDown09 said:


> IC that the cute clothes I got for Christmas will forever stay on the hanger, I can't fit into them....



What a disappointment.  If you can't return them, maybe you can work a trade with some friends?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 6, 2011)

I finally took the time to look at the eShakti website and I think my finances are going to take a serious turn for the worse! Soooo many dresses that I want!


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I finally took the time to look at the eShakti website and I think my finances are going to take a serious turn for the worse! Soooo many dresses that I want!



Ohhh, I'd never heard of them before. Wow! so many gorgeous things there.


----------



## Tania (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, eShakti is a hard habit to break!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tania said:


> Yeah, eShakti is a hard habit to break!



I blame it all on you, my dear! While my pocketbook may not love you for it I certainly do for how fabulous I'm going to look! Haha


----------



## Tania (Jan 6, 2011)

Is my fault?  

Whatcha gonna buy?  (and yes, you'll look great in whatever you choose!)


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tania said:


> Is my fault?
> 
> Whatcha gonna buy?  (and yes, you'll look great in whatever you choose!)



Yes because I see how amazing you look in all your dresses and it inspires me! 

These are what I've picked out and put in my shopping cart so far:
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day-to-evening&productid=CL0020771&pcat=
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day-to-evening&productid=CL0020678&pcat=
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day-to-evening&productid=CL0020577&pcat=
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day-to-evening&productid=CL0020308&pcat=
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day+dresses&productid=CL0020873&pcat=
http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage....y-to-evening&productid=CL0021132&pcat=DRESSES


----------



## Tania (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty! I esp like the houndstooth and the lace overlay dresses! You gonna do the custom? It's worth it! 

I've been eyeing this, but I need another dressy dress like I need a hole in my head... http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day-to-evening&productid=CL0020388


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish that many of these cute and quirky dresses on ModCloth (I love this site!) were in a larger range of plus sizes.

*LINK* (Take a look at the category of dresses)

Over the years, I've become more smitten with dresses. I've seen SO many cute pieces. 

I think the era of wearing beautiful dresses needs to be brought back. Back in the 1920s, 1930s and so on, women really wore some gorgeous and signature dresses and I think the aesthetic of dresses was far more appreciated. I really enjoy a lot of those vintage styles.

With dresses I have be careful, however. I am quite busty and since dresses are a one-piece item, the dress I choose to wear MUST fit right all over. I probably would require tailoring services more than I care for...

That's certainly a luxury being able to just take dresses off the racks in your size and have them fit perfectly.

I also think women who are small-chested can get away with wearing so many adorable dresses in many styles.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 6, 2011)

IC that I lost my favorite pair of jeans during a move back in August. They were a size or two too big (A 28/35 whereas I'm a 27/35 or 26/35 for this brand) but still, they were awesome!

I stalked eBay like I normally do anyways, waiting for another pair of the exact kind to show up. Twice something above 30 appeared, but last week a 26/35 appeared, and three other people wanted them, too! (Probably because this brand literally doesn't make any flare leg shit at the moment, and nothing this flared since...well, these!)

I paid twice as much as I did for the old pair and it is worth it with how new these look and feel, and how they're the right size!


----------



## BrownDown09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies I may have to give them away

I just looked on those sites.....I don't ever buy dresses but I might change that


----------



## Tania (Jan 6, 2011)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I wish that many of these cute and quirky dresses on ModCloth (I love this site!) were in a larger range of plus sizes.
> 
> *LINK* (Take a look at the category of dresses)
> 
> ...



It's probably safe to say that most people, especially those well over the patternmakers' prototype size 6-8, have some issue with fit when it comes to nonstretch and tailored dresses. As a busty pear, my issue is usually finding woven-fabric dresses that will fit my hips without getting huge in the waist, underbust, and shoulders. I'm also short-waisted, which adds to the fit fun - when princess seams or any sort of long bodice darts enter the equation, it's a lost cause. 

Lucky for me, poofy skirts are in. Also, I've had great luck with Torrid dresses; right off the rack, no matter what the fabric, they always seem to fit!

If you like ModCloth, check out eShakti. With eShakti's affordable custom feature, anybody can get a good fit. And their styles are just as cute as, if not cuter than, ModCloth's.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 6, 2011)

Tania said:


> If you like ModCloth, check out eShakti. With eShakti's affordable custom feature, anybody can get a good fit. And their styles are just as cute as, if not cuter than, ModCloth's.



Thanks a lot for suggesting eShakti, Tania! Great website! I looked through it and bookmarked it immediately in my fashion resource favorites.


----------



## Tania (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay! Be sure to share if you buy something!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm so done with the over-sized glasses look. Dirty hipsters be gone!

Plus, the suburban Mom Uggs over tights and the furry hoody thing? Enough.



Phew.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

How hard is it to find a cute pair of underwear that isn't made of spider spunk? I need support, people!


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> How hard is it to find a cute pair of underwear that isn't made of spider spunk? I need support, people!



I bought some Torrid undies off ebay (I didn't realise Torrid did international delivery then), and they're cute and fit well.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> I bought some Torrid undies off ebay (I didn't realise Torrid did international delivery then), and they're cute and fit well.



I always forget about eBay! Will have to take a look.

I'm currently on the Simply Be website and wondering what a 'superboost' thong is. :blink:


----------



## Tania (Jan 18, 2011)

Superboost? Do we want to know? 

I may have to take a look at Torrid underpants for once, because Lane Bryant appears to have discontinued my favorite boyshorts and their other options are too wedgie-tastic for my ass/hips. Mlah.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2011)

I've become a Torrid panty addict. I must have Hello Kitty panties in at least 8 different colors not to mention my First Class Barbie panties make me invincible.

panties
panties
panties

It's like crack, I swear.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I confess one of you lend me your knickers. Or better yet, just give them to me. I'm in desperate need! I bought a ton of those control pants (2 for £10) from Evans a few months ago, but the elastic has snapped/frayed terribly. They were great for just me to flounce about in, but the last dude that saw me in them did mention how... large... they are.

Joe Browns sell their knickers on Simply Be and they look cute _and _supportive, I may give them ago... but I do wish Simply Be would realise they'd get a hell of a lot more business if they did free P&P like other online stores.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 18, 2011)

I am totally digging Wet n Wild cosmetics right now!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 19, 2011)

I love their nailpolish and lipsticks. Can't wait their blusher/rouge anymore due to allergies and have the get the hypo allergenic stuff. I get Maybelline cuz it's cheaper. But it's Wet and Wild and the $1 stuff from Dollar General for my lipsticks and nail polish and eye shadows...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 19, 2011)

I confess, I'm having a hissy fit because ASOS has told me (on delivery tracking) that my order couldnt' be delivered for TWO WEEKS because i haven't been here - which is bullshit. Tonight is a special night for the boy and I, and i wanted new stuff to wear


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 19, 2011)

I wear way too much Pixi blush, and I don't care.


----------



## penguin (Jan 20, 2011)

I ordered a new bra from these guys, which I'm all excited about. I should get it tomorrow. I feel weird buying bras online, as you can't try them on first, but I'm pretty sure I got the size right. If it's the right size, I'll be buying more soon enough.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 20, 2011)

IC I'm trying the dress-over-leggings look today, with my new knee high boots. Its gonna take some getting used to! The dress is just above my knee, but I hardly ever wear leggings and it's the first time I've worn something above the knee for years - I can't shake the feeling that I've forgotten to put my trousers on!!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 20, 2011)

I also confess that i'm not very good at dressing to impress, in the business sense. In addition to the above, I just remembered that I think the scarf i'm wearing dyes my neck blue. Argh!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 21, 2011)

IC it takes me a long time to get over seeing something I bought for full price get marked down not long after getting it. A lace/bead tank top I bought from New Look for £25 is now £12 in the sale... GRRR.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it too late to return it? You could always return it and buy a new one.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 22, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is it too late to return it? You could always return it and buy a new one.



It is indeed too late to return it! I'll forgot in time... :doh:

But oh no... just discovered Matalan.co.uk do plus sizes, and it's cheap, and has pretty things... and I have only a few pounds left... but I _want_... DOING IT.

(This is what unemployment does to me! I shop to fill the void!)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2011)

I. Want. To. Shop. I. Want. To. Shop. I. Want. To. Shop.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 26, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I. Want. To. Shop. I. Want. To. Shop. I. Want. To. Shop.



Me too!-- I'm thinking about hitting up some places this weekend. Maybe a trip up to the Lane Bryant outlet and a few of the Avenue stores. I totally need to get a life so I have someplace to wear all the clothes I buy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

I have an itch to shop too!  I am in the mood for a cute new top and i want to try out some skinny jeans.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 26, 2011)

NOOOO The Body Shop are having yet another sale with free delivery... 400ml of Shea body butter for £8.00 (£7.50 with my store discount) when it's usually £12 for 200ml... WHHHHY when I only have £19 to my name?! I'm trying to tell myself it'd be an investment buy, even though I already have unopened tubs of body butter. I'm tempted to beg my parents even though mum just bought me some joggers from M&S...

I HATE seeing things I REALLY want when they're on sale and STILL can't afford them... saying that, have made £15 on eBay so far. But still... fuck I hate internal debates.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 26, 2011)

I/c that I bought the most gorgeous dress off eBay on Sunday, not that I needed another dress but nevermind!


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been terribly sad lately and buying clothing is usually quite therapeutic to me. This means that I have been adding to my wardrobe in fairly big amounts. I guess I keep thinking that if I can find that perfect dress, I won't be as miserable as I have been.

I guess it's a fairly shallow frame of mind, but I've never dealt with sadness in a constructive way. I'm terribly self-destructive and I guess that this is an extension of that.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

I shop when i'm sad too. It's how my mom would cheer me up as a kid. So it's now what i do. Shop. I've been doing a lot of ebay browsing this week because my mood has dipped a bit.


----------



## Tania (Jan 26, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> I've been terribly sad lately and buying clothing is usually quite therapeutic to me. This means that I have been adding to my wardrobe in fairly big amounts. I guess I keep thinking that if I can find that perfect dress, I won't be as miserable as I have been.
> 
> I guess it's a fairly shallow frame of mind, but I've never dealt with sadness in a constructive way. I'm terribly self-destructive and I guess that this is an extension of that.



I feel you, and I'm sorry you've been upset. As far as nonconstructive ways to assuage the misery, though, you could do a lot worse than spending money. :* Take care, ok?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't give a shit what the mainstream thinks, I love spandex leggings and I will wear spandex leggings! OK????


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 27, 2011)

Agreed! I wear them under dresses and skirts but sometimes under longer tops too.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 27, 2011)

I confess.....that I just got $780 from the tax man, and ALL I want to do is shopshopshop..... considering getting myself an 'investment piece' (who am I kidding?) or lots of good undies? Then saving the rest, of course.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2011)

WomanlyHips said:


> Me too!-- I'm thinking about hitting up some places this weekend. Maybe a trip up to the Lane Bryant outlet and a few of the Avenue stores. I totally need to get a life so I have someplace to wear all the clothes I buy!



If I had money, I would totally go with you!


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 28, 2011)

I relapsed on my online shopping a couple days ago..so sad I have been "clean" since mid-november... well online, I have gone into stores since then... But Target had cute shoes on clearance, I bought 3 pairs of flats for $30, including shipping.


I think I have a minor shopping addiction... BUT I am incredibly cheap seeing as I make very little money babysitting. So this usually consists of shopping at stores when they have like 30%-50% clearance sales.


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jan 28, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> If I had money, I would totally go with you!



I don't need to spend the money, either but...

I probably will have a hard time resisting the urge...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a pair of £70 boots less than a month ago. They've been that price for two years, never going on sale.

Today they went on sale for £50. Annoooooyed.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 30, 2011)

I confess that eshakti can suck it, because they don't ship overseas.....assholes


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 4, 2011)

I confess this is is HILARIOUS.

Uggcitrin.

Apologies in advance if you don't have a sense of humour.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 8, 2011)

I want this for the vegas formal


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I want this for the vegas formal




OOOoooOOOO - lovely!


----------



## coriander (Feb 8, 2011)

When I was 15 or so, I bought a denim bustier. 

...I don't think I ever wore it out of the house. :blush:


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 11, 2011)

IC that I can't get excited about clothes right now. I've got a little money to spend on them but nothing I have seen that will fit properly (length long enough) interests me. I guess it's off to the fabric store this weekend to try and get some ideas and inspiration.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2011)

IC That the extensions i bought dont really match my hair. It looked great in my apartment but when i took them out in the sun, the red was the wrong hue. So i'm going to attempt to color them when i color my hair.. eep. I'm nervous!
All at the same time, i'm seriously thinking about cutting about 8 inches off my hair.. I love my hair either REALLY long or just above the shoulders. It's mid back length now.. i dunno if i want to wait for it to get to my waist/butt.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 20, 2011)

IC that today (one of my days off) I didn't want to be pantsless around the house, but nothing seemed correct. Then I stumbled upon a pair I bought months ago and never wore and completely forgot about. They were perfect! Hah!


----------



## Shu-shu (Mar 20, 2011)

Frends! 
I live in Russia. I have a big problem with large-size clothes because in Russia this &#1089;lothes is very expensive. I tried to buy clothes on Amazon and on other sites but there are no shipping to Russia for some models of clothes. 
WHAT CAN I DO? 
If same one can help me I'll be very glad. Can I order clothes on one of yours addresses? Can you help me? 
(I'm sorry for my english). 

View attachment Snapshot_20110320_3.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 22, 2011)

So, after spending ages trying to figure out Forever 21's sizing (why they couldn't just start using British sizes if they're going to suceed here, I don't know), I finally gave up and just Googled it...

You consider size 12 a plus size? _REALLY_? Oh go to hell.


----------



## Tania (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL. The fashion industry apparently considers anything over US8 to be "plus" from a model standpoint, and the transition point from straight sizing to plus from a manufacturing standpoint usually falls anywhere from size 10-18. Most actual North American plus lines start at US12/14, but some (like Kiyonna) actually start at US10.

That said, Forever 21 is NOT a plus retailer, and even their extended sizes run smaller than your average US12-18. People who wear a standard US size 8 elsewhere often have problems with their regular size range.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 22, 2011)

They need to make their clothes in true plus sizes. No way is an 18 a 3x. I can't fit in Forever 21's stuff probably as it'd be too small. Go to size 28 and then you will truly have larger sizes...


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 22, 2011)

Can we think a little more outside the box (like our own size for example) and encourage companies to make sizes up to and including sizes 36, 40 etc. Many of us are willing to pay for it, it does take more fabric for example but just as some people are frustrated that some mfg's only make up to a 10/12, some of us are frustrated they 'only' make up to a 28. 

Contact via email and feedback your favorite clothing manufacturers and designers that you would buy more if they made it. I've even gone so far to say I'm a size activist representing hundreds of plus-size women and to tell the truth, if I'm sending those letters, technically I am.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with ya. And Forever 21 needs to make their stuff larger. They an ensuring lots of folks like me can't fit into their stuff...


----------



## AmazingAmy (Mar 24, 2011)

So my mum surprised me today.

I'd ordered some Spring stuff over the Internet from Dorothy Perkins, and was trying it on in the mirror. Mum saw I wasn't sure about it, and asked if it had cost anything to deliver. I said yes, since DP like that rest of the Arcadia group don't do it for free, and she gave me this withering look that always comes before a lecture. "There are shops in town, Amy - why spend money on delivery when it's perfectly easy to go down etc, etc." I got fed up and explained that, for some reason, the DP in my town refuses to stock size 22 (their largest size), and I simply don't have a choice but to go online...

I thought she'd start up about Littlewoods being free, or try to suggest the pitiful Evans and New Look ranges... but she actually took back what she said, apologised, and explained she sometimes forgets how hard it is for big women. And she meant it. I was so surprised I didn't even say anything - she's never shown she understood that before... thank you, mother.


----------



## DeerVictory (Mar 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> So my mum surprised me today.
> 
> I'd ordered some Spring stuff over the Internet from Dorothy Perkins, and was trying it on in the mirror. Mum saw I wasn't sure about it, and asked if it had cost anything to deliver. I said yes, since DP like that rest of the Arcadia group don't do it for free, and she gave me this withering look that always comes before a lecture. "There are shops in town, Amy - why spend money on delivery when it's perfectly easy to go down etc, etc." I got fed up and explained that, for some reason, the DP in my town refuses to stock size 22 (their largest size), and I simply don't have a choice but to go online...
> 
> I thought she'd start up about Littlewoods being free, or try to suggest the pitiful Evans and New Look ranges... but she actually took back what she said, apologised, and explained she sometimes forgets how hard it is for big women. And she meant it. I was so surprised I didn't even say anything - she's never shown she understood that before... thank you, mother.



This is a really sweet story.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 25, 2011)

My mom is saying I have too many clothes and keep on buying. It's cuz if I don't get what I love I will never find another one again.


----------



## Shu-shu (Mar 28, 2011)

My mom has a smaller size than I am. She gets very upset when she sees my suffering with buying clothing. In Russia it is extremely difficult. Thank Dimensions and all of you for what I now know where I can buy fashionable and beautiful clothes of my size.
On my blog you can see some models of Russian fashion )))


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 28, 2011)

I am disappointed in Almay, Neutrogena, Rimmel, and Physician's formula cosmetic lines. These are all drugstore brands that don't make powder/foundation shades for darker skinned women. Like really, this is 2011, when a significant portion of the US population is dark; it should not hurt them to add in darker foundation colors. Women of color wear and enjoy makeup, too. I can't even find a shade from these companies and I'm probably a MAC NC43. Come on, guys, step up your game. You have five shades of beige, yet not one shade of deep honey, mahogany, or caramel??? Thank you Revlon, Maybelline, and Cover girl for knowing that there are shades deeper than 'honey beige'.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 28, 2011)

Shu-shu said:


> My mom has a smaller size than I am. She gets very upset when she sees my suffering with buying clothing. In Russia it is extremely difficult. Thank Dimensions and all of you for what I now know where I can buy fashionable and beautiful clothes of my size.
> On my blog you can see some models of Russian fashion )))



Shu-shu, I love your blog. It is very very nice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

Shu-shu said:


> My mom has a smaller size than I am. She gets very upset when she sees my suffering with buying clothing. In Russia it is extremely difficult. Thank Dimensions and all of you for what I now know where I can buy fashionable and beautiful clothes of my size.
> On my blog you can see some models of Russian fashion )))


I really like your blog. I have a suggestion for the problem with underwire bras because we have the same problem here. Get some super-glue or fabric glue. Tuck the wires all the way back in and then glue the holes. Make sure the glue doesn't touch the metal of the wire! 
I don't know why the center of the bra has a hole in it like that. I'm assuming that the fabric isn't good. I don't know how you wash your bras-washing machine or wash by hand but I wash all my bras by hand with a very gentle detergent. If you can't get Woolite or it's too expensive, baby shampoo works well too!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm so sad because my Eshakti dress was delayed twice in India for computer issues and it's now going to be delivered today. Well i'm in Sacramento for Max's surgery and will not be going to be home until possibly Thursday(hopefully Wednesday!). I really hope that once they make the first delivery attempt, i can talk to someone to either just leave it on my porch for my neighbor to get or hold on to it for me to get it on Thursday. I'm so scared i'm not gonna get it!!


----------



## Tania (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't worry, Megan! When you have a second, you might get in touch with Eshakti and/or UPS via email to explain what's going on. Eshakti is really good about trying to meet your needs. :*


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea plus stuff was so hard to find in Russia. I had always heard that fat women were popular there. You have an interesting blog there...


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 29, 2011)

Tania said:


> Don't worry, Megan! When you have a second, you might get in touch with Eshakti and/or UPS via email to explain what's going on. Eshakti is really good about trying to meet your needs. :*



I called UPS and the really nice lady put my package on hold until the 4th. We're planning on being home Wednesday or Thursday. I cant wait to get that dress in my hot hands! If i like it I'm going to buy that black one with the pink flowers I posted in the want thread.


----------



## Tania (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome, problem solved! Hope you guys are home safe really soon!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 29, 2011)

Max's surgery got canceled when they got him in, under and saw an ear infection so we came home today and I got my dress. I totally and completely love it! It fit perfectly! I will post photos when we unpack the car and I get my computer. Im using my phone right now.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 29, 2011)

I was always told by my self-conscious, fat fearing mother that horizontal stripes only make you look fatter. Well, since I don't care if I look or get any fatter any more, I decided to break "the stripe rule" and get a striped shirt. And I like it a lot! 
View attachment Photo on 2011-03-26 at 15.00.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope your son gets better soon. I don't like stripes on me but I say wear whatever you feel like no matter what size you are.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 30, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I was always told by my self-conscious, fat fearing mother that horizontal stripes only make you look fatter. Well, since I don't care if I look or get any fatter any more, I decided to break "the stripe rule" and get a striped shirt. And I like it a lot!
> View attachment 91827


The stripes look good. Usually that style taboo is meant as wide stripes but I think that's baloney too. I've worn wide stripes and seen plenty of other BBWs with them and they look good. Whatever you have, work it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2011)

IC I am itching to shop. Hubby got paid today, rent is paid and car payment is paid.. so i want to go deplete our checking account on something for Meggie. I've had a stressful week. (Alex got a BAD stomach bug and didn't eat for 6 days) I prolly wont since i have too many clothes. Maybe a new pair of flip flops  Mine are worn out from last summer!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 7, 2011)

I really want a cute summer dress SO BAD but I don't know where to find any  I love maxi dresses, but I'm so short, and really picky on details (I like them airy and minimally patterned/decorated) so I can't seem to find any. And I'm worried about buying one online and it not fitting. I've never ordered clothes outside of Canada or Evans from the UK. I'm not sure if the US sizes are the same as Canada or not, which makes me iffy to buy online  Sigh...


----------



## DeerVictory (Apr 7, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I really want a cute summer dress SO BAD but I don't know where to find any  I love maxi dresses, but I'm so short, and really picky on details (I like them airy and minimally patterned/decorated) so I can't seem to find any. And I'm worried about buying one online and it not fitting. I've never ordered clothes outside of Canada or Evans from the UK. I'm not sure if the US sizes are the same as Canada or not, which makes me iffy to buy online  Sigh...



For what it's worth, I'm fairly sure that Canada goes by the US sizing system. At least, I've never noticed any difference. It helps a lot to know your measurements and check them against the size charts provided on most websites.


----------



## Tania (Apr 8, 2011)

If you're worried about fit, try eshakti; they do custom sizing for very little. More importantly, there's nobody better for summery, cotton dresses!


----------



## DeerVictory (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm so saddddd.   

My package from style369 got lost in the mail, so I'm being refunded. But the dresses I ordered are sold out in my size. The most frustrating thing is that, had they answered the emails I sent a week ago, I would have been able to reorder my dresses.


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I really want a cute summer dress SO BAD but I don't know where to find any  I love maxi dresses, but I'm so short, and really picky on details (I like them airy and minimally patterned/decorated) so I can't seem to find any. And I'm worried about buying one online and it not fitting. I've never ordered clothes outside of Canada or Evans from the UK. I'm not sure if the US sizes are the same as Canada or not, which makes me iffy to buy online  Sigh...



Carla, for what it is worth, when traveling in the US my wife has always found the sizing to be pretty much the same as up here. Things do vary from store to store, and even within stores, as I'm sure you have experienced. Those were brick and mortar stores (like Lane Bryant or Fashion Bug Plus), not online, but....I guess I'd focus on freaking about ordering online and ease off on freaking about ordering from the US (at least when it comes to sizing).

Or, if you have wheels now (I think I saw you mention somewhere that you did) and have your passport.....time for a road trip? The US dollar is quite low compared to the Canadian right now....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 12, 2011)

IC it really harshes my shopping mellow when I walk into a hot store. I almost immediately decide to leave. For some reason I didn't do that last Saturday. Even though I was sweating in Talbots I still perused the racks (while cursing how sweaty I was becoming). Grabbed a linen suit and two skirts out of the deal though. Not too shabby.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  It eases it a lot more knowing that others have ordered before. 

I need to get myself a passport! Lol. Or just those "enhanced driver licenses" that they now offer for like 20$ more, lol. It should would help, especially considering I'm right at the border crossing. 

I think I'm going to go ahead and order something cute online  Finally found a place with cute summer dresses, which I find so hard to spot. At least, those that I can see myself wearing. I find lots of cute ones for the more girly type but I'm not realy to venture off into that world wholeheartedly just yet 

---
ETA; Another dilemma. I'm a 28/30 on the lower half, a 26/28 on the upper, and am only 21 years old. I can't find aaaany cute stuff anywhere in my size, it seems  Everything is only up to size 26, and I'm looking at super flared out empire waisted stuff because those tend to fit, but... I want something that'll look better made for my size  But everything I'm seeing is kind of... "mature" in my size, and I hate it. I don't want to look old. I want to look cute for going out with friends and going on dates.  This SUCKS.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 13, 2011)

I can relate to not finding cute stuff. I'll be 50 in June and everything is old lady clothes. Just because I'm old does not mean I want to wear old lady and matronly and plain boring stuff. I want cute stuff. I want flared and wide leg pants and jeans and not the old lady looking straightleg pants with real tapered legs. Sigh... Good luck with finding stuff.


----------



## b0nnie (Apr 13, 2011)

I confess I am sick and tired of having to wear layers because it seems like the people who make sundresses only intend them for girls with no boobs. It's getting way too hot for layers.


----------



## Tania (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, I feel that. Which reminds me...

I have this amazing raspberry silk pinup dress from the year 2000. It's INC. It has white polka dots. It's adorable. The problem is that it's size 12. I thought MAYBE because it was bias-cut AND because it still fit me when I grew into size 16 dresses that I might be able to wear it now.

WRONNNNNNNNNNG.

It doesn't even cover my boobs. I HAVE BOOBS NOW. OH MY GOSH. 

I'm thinking I'll actually have to be in 10s/12s on the top to wear it again. that could happen, but not in the near future.


----------



## hrd (Apr 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> ETA; Another dilemma. I'm a 28/30 on the lower half, a 26/28 on the upper, and am only 21 years old. I can't find aaaany cute stuff anywhere in my size, it seems  Everything is only up to size 26, and I'm looking at super flared out empire waisted stuff because those tend to fit, but... I want something that'll look better made for my size  But everything I'm seeing is kind of... "mature" in my size, and I hate it. I don't want to look old. I want to look cute for going out with friends and going on dates.  This SUCKS.



i'm so with you on this one - i'm absolutely horrible at picking out clothes anyway, and i'm on a crazy tight budget, so it's not helping that most things that'll fit tend toward meh - we're the same size, so if you do run across a fab website, pm me =)


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2011)

IC I'm sad/anxious about my eshakti dress i ordered. I got an email saying it's delayed 5-7 days due to an influx of orders.. I sooo want my dress! It's still too cool outside to wear it but i can always wear a sweater with it!


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 22, 2011)

I feel for ya. I'm having the same problem with some pullon flare legged acid wash jeans I got from One Stop Plus. They are supposed to ship out when I am gone to the beach. So much for bringing them to the beach. Hope ya get it soon...


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 22, 2011)

IC that I've been checking out thrift stores and consignment shops because of a tight budget ... and I'm hooked. Here's my latest find -- a $13 jacket handmade by a local designer. (It's shown here with one of my favorite Kuchi tribal necklaces.) And, yes, that's my hippie window, covered in batik and swagged with a peace sign scarf. 

View attachment Jacket-Dims.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 22, 2011)

cherylharrell said:


> I feel for ya. I'm having the same problem with some pullon flare legged acid wash jeans I got from One Stop Plus. They are supposed to ship out when I am gone to the beach. So much for bringing them to the beach. Hope ya get it soon...



It's pure torture not getting that coveted item when you expect it. They haven't even started making it yet


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it wrong that I pretty much always have some kind of clothing in the mail? Right now I've got a light gray hoodie thermal from eBay I'm gonna dye a bit, and two separate Target t-shirts and a purple tank. I think I'm okay because I always get things on sale or for cheaps.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty neat stuff. I like the peace sign curtains too.


----------



## Duchess of York (Apr 23, 2011)

IC that I am seriously contemplating buying a Pandora bracelet and filling it up with the beads/charms. I went to a jewelry store and put one together and will cost me around $1200 for everything.

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 24, 2011)

IC that I woke up 30 minutes ago in my just-a-tad-too-cold bedroom, looked for something to wear over this tank top, and found a hoodie from Target I never wear due to the sleeves being too tight and warm.

So I got out the scissors and now have a tank hoodie! I might modify it a little more, but for now, awesome, comfy, and my freckled shoulders are freeeeee! 

EDIT: Picture!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


>



Looks awesome with your glasses!


----------



## intraultra (Apr 24, 2011)

Duchess of York said:


> IC that I am seriously contemplating buying a Pandora bracelet and filling it up with the beads/charms. I went to a jewelry store and put one together and will cost me around $1200 for everything.
> 
> Anyone have one of these?



I dooo!  This is mine currently:






I need more gold on it, but it's so expensive!


----------



## mel (Apr 24, 2011)

I just discovered Etsy. I mean I have been on it once to look at something but did not realize the full potential of it. OMG..Lovin It!!!!


----------



## Cors (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, Etsy is awesome! Just have to watch out for resellers.  

IC that I find it easier to shop once a year or so. Even though I have "standard" measurements, it is annoyingly tough to find clothes that fit my awkward shape. I'm generally happier when I don't have to think about what to wear.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided it was time for a change this weekend, so I switched hair color to Medium Golden Blonde (L'Oreal Excellence) and finally got hubby to cut my hair. He got it a bit shorter than usual, but I think I like it. 

Also, got a 40% off highest priced item at Woman Within, so I ordered two peasant style gauze tops. Can hardly wait for them to arrive! :happy:


----------



## Lear (Apr 25, 2011)

IC I love loose flowing clothes. To this end my jacket of choice is an ankle length duster coat. I totally look like an extra from a western but it's no thicker then a pair of jeans so it's good for spring and fall. Sucker weighs 15 pounds at least, but it's amazingly comfortable.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 29, 2011)

Aveda Brilliant medium hold hairspray smells so good I think I'd almost like to use it as perfume, lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Aveda Brilliant medium hold hairspray smells so good I think I'd almost like to use it as perfume, lol.



I've had haircare products like that in the past. Some of that stuff smells great!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm crossposting but I am so freakin thrilled I found my good strapless black bra. It's so hard for me to find a nice strapless where I don't feel like I'm spilling out of the top and this sucker was hiding in the back of a dresser drawer with all its little convertible accessories. 

Bring on summer! I'm ready now!


----------



## Undine (May 1, 2011)

I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 1, 2011)

Undine said:


> I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:


Dude... that sounds NOT kosher. I'd contact the store manager and/or corporate. She could have been doing that of her own accord and not for the store.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 1, 2011)

Undine said:


> I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:



um wow. Thats so rude!! And I'd be totally emailing/calling the company if someone did that to me!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 1, 2011)

IC I really want a super hot and sexy outfit or two for when my friend comes to see me in June (we're being total nerds and going to nkotbsb ) and I have no idea what to buy, where to buy it, or what looks good on me.


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

Undine said:


> I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:



wow!! that is just crazy. I know I would have had a major eye roll moment.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 1, 2011)

Undine said:


> I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:



That is sooo not right! It's an insulting kind of magazine to be selling at a plus size store! I agree, you should complain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2011)

Undine said:


> I confess that, after visiting an Avenue store for the first time yesterday and discovering that I went up a size and then having the sales girl push a Weight Watchers magazine subscription on me because I "might be interested in some kind of weight loss," I feel kind of crummy.  It's not good business practice to push weight loss stuff on people who shop at a plus-size store, people. :doh:



So not right! I agree with everyone else about sending in a complaint. Hearing stuff like this is one of the reasons I shop on-line.


----------



## Tania (May 2, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> IC I really want a super hot and sexy outfit or two for when my friend comes to see me in June (we're being total nerds and going to nkotbsb ) and I have no idea what to buy, where to buy it, or what looks good on me.



Pinupgirlclothing.com! . And get that bikini, too, when it's back in stock!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 3, 2011)

They don't realize if their customers go on the weight loss stiff, then they are out of customers and business.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 4, 2011)

Tania said:


> Pinupgirlclothing.com! . And get that bikini, too, when it's back in stock!



ahhh that bikini! I totally want it!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2011)

IC that every time we have a little extra moola in the bank, i get the major itch to get more clothes. That itch is strong today with an eshakti coupon + privilege discount calling to me.


----------



## Tania (May 6, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> IC that every time we have a little extra moola in the bank, i get the major itch to get more clothes. That itch is strong today with an eshakti coupon + privilege discount calling to me.



Muaaaaaaaaahahahahahha! Well, you're getting very good value (and actual low prices) with eShakti, so you can feel great about purchasing from them. That's what I keep telling myself, anyway.

Seriously though, if I didn't play games to trick myself into it, I'd never save any money. Fashion is a compulsion...a SICKNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2011)

I confess that this Kate Spade bag is ADORABLE.

Not sure where i'd use it (the beach?) but it kills me with the cutez.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that this Kate Spade bag is ADORABLE.
> 
> Not sure where i'd use it (the beach?) but it kills me with the cutez.


I had a turtle bag just like it (NOT Kate Spade) until Wonton appropriated it as her bed when she was a kitten.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2011)

I got the new Endless Summer catalog from Woman Within and a new Spring Sale catalog from Roamans. So many cute dresses and tops, so little money! Sigh! Oh, and those of you that posted in the Color Analysis thread, I'm still waffling between Warm Spring or Soft Autumn! I may have to break down and see if there is a certified flow system color specialist in the area to get me straightened out on this! double sigh!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> I got the new Endless Summer catalog from Woman Within and a new Spring Sale catalog from Roamans. So many cute dresses and tops, so little money! Sigh! Oh, and those of you that posted in the Color Analysis thread, I'm still waffling between Warm Spring or Soft Autumn! I may have to break down and see if there is a certified flow system color specialist in the area to get me straightened out on this! double sigh!



I ordered two dresses from OneStopPlus. One is backordered till July and the other till August. Funding is low for me too but since they were backordered anyway I figure they wont charge me till they ship so I ordered them anyway. Between that, a discount and the $2.99 shipping I did pretty well. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I ordered two dresses from OneStopPlus. One is backordered till July and the other till August. Funding is low for me too but since they were backordered anyway I figure they wont charge me till they ship so I ordered them anyway. Between that, a discount and the $2.99 shipping I did pretty well. We'll see what happens.



When I order on-line - if an item comes up as "backordered" I don't order it. I keep looking for something that is in stock. I did, however, order a top that said backordered because I wanted it so much. I've had things ordered that kept pushing the delivery date until I got a final notice that the demand was bigger than anticipated and I would not be getting the item. That is so disappointing, so that is why I usually won't order something that will be backordered. Which dresses did you order? There are so many really cute ones! A lot of maxi's, so can't order them 'cause I'm so short! Boohoo! I've got my eyes on a really cute short cargo skirt in the Woman Within catalog. Of course the skirt would come to my kneecaps, so it wouldn't be that short on me. ha!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 11, 2011)

I bet you could hem up the skirts and still be able to wear them.  I finally got my pullon flarelegged acid washed jeans I ordered from them and were on backorder. I love them! They do have some cute dresses and stuff in there.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> When I order on-line - if an item comes up as "backordered" I don't order it. I keep looking for something that is in stock. I did, however, order a top that said backordered because I wanted it so much. I've had things ordered that kept pushing the delivery date until I got a final notice that the demand was bigger than anticipated and I would not be getting the item. That is so disappointing, so that is why I usually won't order something that will be backordered. Which dresses did you order? There are so many really cute ones! A lot of maxi's, so can't order them 'cause I'm so short! Boohoo! I've got my eyes on a really cute short cargo skirt in the Woman Within catalog. Of course the skirt would come to my kneecaps, so it wouldn't be that short on me. ha!



I bought this one in chocolate and this one in tulip pink. If I never get them it is probably just as well. They do look cute though.


----------



## mel (May 11, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought this one in chocolate and this one in tulip pink. If I never get them it is probably just as well. They do look cute though.




like the chocolate one you bought..I have the black one and LOVE it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought this one in chocolate and this one in tulip pink. If I never get them it is probably just as well. They do look cute though.



Oh, they are both lovely dresses! I hope you do get them!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 12, 2011)

mel said:


> like the chocolate one you bought..I have the black one and LOVE it.



Thanks! I've heard good things about that one. 



Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, they are both lovely dresses! I hope you do get them!



Thanks Punkin, me too! I've had my eye on them for a while and finally decided to take the plunge even though I don't have the money right now. Since they are on backorder anyway I have time. If they don't come through I'm no worse off. Only if they say, "Oh guess what? WE HAVE THEM! We're going to ship them out to you yesterday," I'll be in trouble.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 12, 2011)

I just bought two wonderful cardigans and it's over 80F outside. D'oh.


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 12, 2011)

I discovered a bunch of 3 and 4 pack undies by Just My Size on clearance for 3.00 at Walmart. I stocked up!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I confess to not knowing anything about face foundation makeup. I use concealer under my eyes to lessen dark circles, but I do NOT know how to properly apply foundation or what type to use for my problem-prone skin.

Any links or tips you can pass on?


----------



## Tania (May 13, 2011)

I'm a foundation hater, but I've found two options that look really natural and are non-comedogenic. My problem has always been using too much, which is is virtually impossible NOT to do with most foundations because the formulas are either so thick that they're not fluid in small amounts OR the pigment is so opaque that it looks like paint unless you cut it with water. The latter is especially bad if you can't find an exact skincolor match. 

I love the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua because it's water-based, light, and virtually impossible to mess up. I'm also into BeneFit's Hellow Flawless powder foundation. 

The Vitalumiere Aqua goes on easy with fingers and Hello Flawless is best applied sparingly with a sponge, as powders tend to look flakey when applied with a brush. That said, I do brush on some MAC mineral powder after applying my foundation. After I'm done with everything, I give my face a spray of the MAC Fix+ fixative stuff to get rid of the powederflake look.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2011)

Tania said:


> I'm a foundation hater, but I've found two options that look really natural and are non-comedogenic. My problem has always been using too much, which is is virtually impossible NOT to do with most foundations because the formulas are either so thick that they're not fluid in small amounts OR the pigment is so opaque that it looks like paint unless you cut it with water. The latter is especially bad if you can't find an exact skincolor match.
> 
> I love the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua because it's water-based, light, and virtually impossible to mess up. I'm also into BeneFit's Hellow Flawless powder foundation.
> 
> The Vitalumiere Aqua goes on easy with fingers and Hello Flawless is best applied sparingly with a sponge, as powders tend to look flakey when applied with a brush. That said, I do brush on some MAC mineral powder after applying my foundation. After I'm done with everything, I give my face a spray of the MAC Fix+ fixative stuff to get rid of the powederflake look.


 

My skin is so uneven. I really hate the feeling of foundation though.

Thanks for the tips, lady.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 13, 2011)

I usually use a tinted moisturizer (sensitive skin kind) when my rosacea is acting up. Most days i only use a little powder foundation if my skin isn't too dried out. I have no idea how to get rid of my purply dark circles under my eyes. I have thought of trying some of those moisturizers with caffeine in them that claim to get rid of circles. 

I have really sensitive skin and can puff up like a blow fish (okay maybe not that bad ) if i use the wrong stuff on it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 14, 2011)

On the foundation question: I'm a believer in foundation. It is necessary to match the type of foundation (creme-to-powder, liquid, mineral powder) to the type of skin. I have oily skin, so I use an oil absorbing primer (currently Avon's MagiX) then a foundation. I've tried the mineral foundations from Avon and a private line (Sei Bella - from Melaleuca) and, by the end of the day, it looked like I had a mask floating above my skin. I've used Mary Kay's Medium Foundation in the past, with good results. Right now, I use Avon's Perfect Wear and I mix two colors to get a color close to my skin tone. I'm about to either switch back to Mary Kay or try out the Sei Bella age defying foundation.

My skin is blotchy with a small age spot, so I use foundation to cover flaws. The Mary Kay website does have application tips and instructions. I use the pat and blend technique as I have visibly large pores in the T-zone. Liquid foundations work best for me - not too heavy, not too light.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I confess to not knowing anything about face foundation makeup. I use concealer under my eyes to lessen dark circles, but I do NOT know how to properly apply foundation or what type to use for my problem-prone skin.
> 
> Any links or tips you can pass on?


I use Bare Escentual's mineral makeup which I apply with a brush, then use their Faux Tan powder as a blush and then sweep their Mineral Veil for a flawless finish. I do have some scars and blemishes and well, you can tell from my pics that it does a great job.

I do make sure to exfoliate regularly and moisturize morning and evening. My skin type is extreme combo.


----------



## Cors (May 14, 2011)

Tania said:


> I'm a foundation hater, but I've found two options that look really natural and are non-comedogenic. My problem has always been using too much, which is is virtually impossible NOT to do with most foundations because the formulas are either so thick that they're not fluid in small amounts OR the pigment is so opaque that it looks like paint unless you cut it with water. The latter is especially bad if you can't find an exact skincolor match.
> 
> I love the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua because it's water-based, light, and virtually impossible to mess up. I'm also into BeneFit's Hellow Flawless powder foundation.
> 
> The Vitalumiere Aqua goes on easy with fingers and Hello Flawless is best applied sparingly with a sponge, as powders tend to look flakey when applied with a brush. That said, I do brush on some MAC mineral powder after applying my foundation. After I'm done with everything, I give my face a spray of the MAC Fix+ fixative stuff to get rid of the powederflake look.



Fellow foundation hater, hehe. I have to drop by the Chanel counter later and check out the Vitalumiere! Right now I am using IPSA pure protect, which works wonders for me but it is rather thick and requires superfast blending on a moisturised face. The colour selection is also pretty limited but you might get lucky. 

I use MAC strobe cream before base makeup/tinted moisturizer (not a fan of powder, pressed or loose) and occasionally, on its own. I find that it really gives me a dewy, finished and natural look, especially in pictures (bare face pic here, just strobe cream and blush)!


----------



## Tania (May 14, 2011)

YEAH, I think you'll like it!

What exactly is the Strobe cream? A multipurpose primer/tinted moisturizer/brightener/poresmoother? Whatever it is, you look great!


----------



## Cors (May 14, 2011)

Tania said:


> YEAH, I think you'll like it!
> 
> What exactly is the Strobe cream? A multipurpose primer/tinted moisturizer/brightener/poresmoother? Whatever it is, you look great!



Aw thanks! :kiss2:

It is a primer/highlighter/moisturizer marketed as a quick fix for dull skin and it has pretty good reviews. Many also mix a tiny bit with foundation as it can look a bit too shimmery on its own.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 17, 2011)

I'm so bummed.. I went out today looking so cute (in my opinion) wearing my holy clothing purple top with the butterfly sleeves. I wore a pair of cuffed denim capri pants and a pair of nearly perfectly matched purple flats with sparkles on them. I went to one appointment and went to one store and now my big toe knuckle is all chewed up from those uber cute shoes! Ugh.. it really hurts.. looks like a blister had formed and ripped off. So now shoes are gonna hurt for a couple days and its too cold for flip flops..eep!


----------



## Cors (May 18, 2011)

Oh no! Did you try one of those blister plasters that will help suck the fluid out? I found it helpful to spray deodorant or apply some Band-aid blister block on bits that keep rubbing or chafing! If anything, you might want to consider cutting up some moleskin and sticking it on parts of your skin that tend to blister next time? 

The evil post office is holding my items hostage for longer than they should and I am soooooo impatient! At least I don't think I'll get hit by customs charges this time. That's the thing about online shopping, I guess. No instant gratification but it feels like Christmas when everything arrives at once!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 18, 2011)

I had worn these shoes before with no problems. I dont know what changed. But the blister ripped off in the course of things so now i have a lovely bit of screaming red skin. I am putting neosporin on it and not going to wear shoes for a couple days. (I have sandals and flip flops) I'm thinking of breaking down and buying a couple pairs of real leather shoes. My vegetarian shoes are not so great anymore. At least with leather it sort of forms to your feet once it's broken in. 

I hope your packages come to you soon. I am always so anxious for my packages to arrive when i buy stuff online. I'm so impatient!


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2011)

Re:foundations... I found Physician's Formula's tinted moisturizer foundation to be rather awesome. I also think Estee Lauder makes some fabulous makeup if you've got some serious change. For cheaper stuff, though, I tend to buy Covergirl's triangular bottle in sensitive skin formula, which is thick as shit, and I do the stipple/swirl to apply, then take a moistened makeup wedge to it al to thin it out and make it look less fake. It has a medium to full coverage and I tend to break out with harsh makeup but that Covergirl sensitive formula and Physican's Formula work really well for being cheaper. I don't even powder after either one though you could to make them last longer.

--------

IC I feel like I don't have enough long sleeved clothing. I need something for tomorrow to wear to an interview to cover up all my tattoos... but I can't find any that I haven't already worn this week. 
Sigh... plus size clothing stores need to make more long sleeved tees. Just one layer, please. I friggin hate having to wear a cardigan or something over a tee shirt in the summer because everything's friggin cap sleeves in the stores!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 18, 2011)

I confess I think skinny jeans are the work of Satan and that nobody looks decent in them. Shopping for jeans has become my own personal hell because of it.


----------



## Latte (May 20, 2011)

I realized last night that I don't own a mini skirt and until now, I never thought I could pull one off. I totally think I can now and I'm on the hunt.


----------



## Tania (May 20, 2011)

Ha! I was just thinking about miniskirts today - was listening to a Greek song from the sixties called "Your Miniskirt." Lolz!


----------



## Vespertine (May 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I feel like I don't have enough long sleeved clothing. I need something for tomorrow to wear to an interview to cover up all my tattoos... but I can't find any that I haven't already worn this week.
> Sigh... plus size clothing stores need to make more long sleeved tees. Just one layer, please. I friggin hate having to wear a cardigan or something over a tee shirt in the summer because everything's friggin cap sleeves in the stores!



This bleeding cap sleeve trend has been going nonstop for yeeeeeaaaars at this point. Somebody make it stop...just some variety, that's all I want..

On that note I recently bought two cap sleeve shirts on clearance, plus another shrug, sigh.


----------



## Mishty (May 20, 2011)

IC I _almost_ just blew my entire last bonus check on makeup at Sephora, but thank god I didn't remember my security number on the back of my credit card and came to my senses. $275 on makeup? Really Misty? :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, ladies.

Much appreciated!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 20, 2011)

I have a coupla mini skirts. One is one I got a few yrs ago from Jessica London thru the mail. Another is my old gray fat girl mini skirt, I got at Stuarts Plus yrs ago. I have a few other short ones. I also have a short 60's style dress I got in Fashion Cents yrs ago and I can still fit into it. I love it. I don't care what the skinny folks say. Fat girls can rock a mini skirt. Hope you can find one. I love mine.


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

Mishty said:


> IC I _almost_ just blew my entire last bonus check on makeup at Sephora, but thank god I didn't remember my security number on the back of my credit card and came to my senses. $275 on makeup? Really Misty? :doh:



Ahhh, I feel you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 22, 2011)

Mishty said:


> IC I _almost_ just blew my entire last bonus check on makeup at Sephora, but thank god I didn't remember my security number on the back of my credit card and came to my senses. $275 on makeup? Really Misty? :doh:



omg you get a free TOTE BAG IF YOU SPEND THAT MUC.... uuh, no no, you're right Mishty.  See, I could easily blow that much money there or at Inglot and go without food. I'm nuts that way. I spent that much on clothes this week. I'll do the walk of shame eventually and post the stuff I bought but a lot of it is staple grandma stuff like trousers and trapeze tank tops that aren't very interesting.


----------



## intraultra (May 22, 2011)

IC I may have a real problem with F21+. I went to NYC for the day yesterday and finally visited the mammoth F21 there with plus sizes. I was in heaven. I tried on a bunch of clothes in 3X and had no problems with fit. (I am a 22/24 at LB for reference.) My only problem was with all the dresses being see-through, but now I know to avoid most of those. I have over $200 worth of clothes in my shopping cart online that weren't in store. Trying really hard to talk myself out of hitting 'checkout.'


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2011)

IC that I just tossed SEVEN large black garbage bags of clothes in the donation bins at our local Kmart. IC that I tend to buy one of each color when I find something I like but then find that I'm totally and utterly bored with my clothes options. I CF that I buy silky, sexy bras and panties (I have a full drawerful of them!) and for some reason always grab the cotton panties and plain bras for everyday wear. I guess I'm waiting for someone to show those sexy things off for.


----------



## intraultra (May 22, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> IC that I just tossed SEVEN large black garbage bags of clothes in the donation bins at our local Kmart. *IC that I tend to buy one of each color when I find something I like but then find that I'm totally and utterly bored with my clothes options.* I CF that I buy silky, sexy bras and panties (I have a full drawerful of them!) and for some reason always grab the cotton panties and plain bras for everyday wear. I guess I'm waiting for someone to show those sexy things off for.



Ahh I do this (bolded). Recently I have been trying to stop, but when something looks good on you and comes in a bunch of pretty colors, how do you choose?!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2011)

I too buy many colors of the same shirt. I did that this year too. I have three shirts of the same color. Since I'm mainly a tee shirt and jeans kind of girl, the shirts will get used..


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2011)

Oh and IC that after seeing all the women wearing pretty sun dresses walking downtown after Chico State's graduation, it has inspired me to hit the fabric store and make a particular style of dress i saw. It should be soo easy to make too! I just have to find fabric that yells, make something out of me!


----------



## Tania (May 22, 2011)

I play dressup with my clothes every once in awhile. Today I tried on a bunch of things and discovered that my green ReVamp Veronica dress fits! It's number 18/100 from the original limited edition run. Mine is a dark green crepe that has faded to purple in some spots, but the current Veronica is the same exact dress in a different fabric:

http://www.revampvintage.com/mm5/me...amp&Product_Code=WD-832402&Category_Code=W40s


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 23, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Oh and IC that after seeing all the women wearing pretty sun dresses walking downtown after Chico State's graduation, it has inspired me to hit the fabric store and make a particular style of dress i saw. It should be soo easy to make too! I just have to find fabric that yells, make something out of me!



Do you live in Chico? I'll be there this week for my best friend's wedding.


----------



## Latte (May 23, 2011)

My friend is getting married in a few weeks and her wedding is sort of 1930's themed so even though I have 4 or 5 perfectly serviceable cocktail dresses, I went out and bought this. Now I HAVE to have a green or coral embellished cardigan to wear on top and a long statement necklace. HAVE TO.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 23, 2011)

Latte said:


> My friend is getting married in a few weeks and her wedding is sort of 1930's themed so even though I have 4 or 5 perfectly serviceable cocktail dresses, I went out and bought this. Now I HAVE to have a green or coral embellished cardigan to wear on top and a long statement necklace. HAVE TO.



... and earrings. Doooooon't forget the earrings..... and shoes. *drools*


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Do you live in Chico? I'll be there this week for my best friend's wedding.



Yes i do!  I hope you enjoy the visit and the wedding. It's a nice little town


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 23, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Yes i do!  I hope you enjoy the visit and the wedding. It's a nice little town


Thanks Megan!


----------



## sarie (May 23, 2011)

i wore shorts without tights for the first time is around fifteen years today. it was so liberating! i felt a little uncomfortable (and by a little, I mean a lot) at first, but I was so happy that I took this step in chipping away at my irrational insecurities. yippee!


----------



## KuroBara (May 23, 2011)

sarie said:


> i wore shorts without tights for the first time is around fifteen years today. it was so liberating! i felt a little uncomfortable (and by a little, I mean a lot) at first, but I was so happy that I took this step in chipping away at my irrational insecurities. yippee!




Good for you! Here's to a summer of free calves!

Meanwhile, IC I MUST have a cat costume and a decent push-up bra before the Vegas Bash.


----------



## DeerVictory (May 24, 2011)

Sarie, I saw the picture on tumblr! I was so excited. You're gorgeous and I'm so so so so SO happy that you took the leap. The shorts look amazing on you. 



My confession:

I absolutely can't wait for this dress to become available on chicstar






I wish I could just pre-order it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 24, 2011)

IC I really want a cute summer dress, new awesome quality makeup, and a new cellphone.

I was eyeing Sugarpill's stuff but they don't have anything besides eyeshadows and lashes.  But I don't know where to go for some awesome stuff. Damned Canada. 

As for dresses... things are getting more and more... "boxy" in stores. Like A-line from armpit down. I don't like it. And the prints and colours suck, too.  Dammit.

As for the cellphone, I want it simply because it's way more stylish than the one I have now and is a total upgrade. The phone I want is the new Blackberry Style. It's soooo nice!  Booooo.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 24, 2011)

Sarie- you're braver than I! (also, it's winter here, so it might be a bit stupid to for-go the tights...)

what's your tumblr?!


----------



## Vespertine (May 26, 2011)

IC I got a skirt in the mail today, and I like it but, it isn't perfect. I may keep it anyway, I like the way it makes my butt look  but it has pockets on the hips, any other hip-py girls know what I mean? Idk that it makes me look like my hips are bigger so much as bumpy. That effect is not too bad with this skirt, but there's definite pocket _issues_. It's hard to find skirts in my size that I like, and I do like it, so I will probably keep it but I will always rue the pockets. :doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 27, 2011)

I confess....that I am considering trying to lose some weight. 

Do you want to know why?






So I can fit into the pinupgirlclothing.com dresses


----------



## crayola box (May 27, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> IC I got a skirt in the mail today, and I like it but, it isn't perfect. I may keep it anyway, I like the way it makes my butt look  but it has pockets on the hips, any other hip-py girls know what I mean? Idk that it makes me look like my hips are bigger so much as bumpy. That effect is not too bad with this skirt, but there's definite pocket _issues_. It's hard to find skirts in my size that I like, and I do like it, so I will probably keep it but I will always rue the pockets. :doh:




Would sewing the pockets shut help the lumpinessness?


----------



## Tania (May 28, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I confess....that I am considering trying to lose some weight.
> 
> Do you want to know why?
> 
> So I can fit into the pinupgirlclothing.com dresses



Oh wow! Don't force it just for the clothes - but if you are planning weight loss anyway, PUG is another great incentive!

So, my confession! I'm buying three more articles of clothing for the summer, and NO MORE. I'm counting on you guys to keep me honest, okay? Shoes, makeup, and accessories are excepted from my new rule, but I tend to spend less on those anyway. 

So, my last three summer items:

Grace ruffle jacket from Talbot's:






And the two Bettie Page Clothing dresses I've mentioned previously - Elvgren Lucky Dog and Tatyana Bubble Up in blue:











May the Force be with me!!!!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 28, 2011)

Great choices, Tania. That Elvgren Lucky Dog one will be mine as well. Oh yes, it will be mine. 

If I didn't have to fix my roof after a wind storm, it would already be mine, dammit!


----------



## Tania (May 28, 2011)

Stupid house stuff! My spending ban is in place so I can buy a house in the fall. But like, I need that house to actually store all my clothes, so it'll be worth it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2011)

I just spent several hours reading about Color Theory and Color Analysis! Okay, I guess I am a color geek! haha! Still not sure of what is my true color category, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 29, 2011)

Tania said:


> Oh wow! Don't force it just for the clothes - but if you are planning weight loss anyway, PUG is another great incentive!
> 
> So, my confession! I'm buying three more articles of clothing for the summer, and NO MORE. I'm counting on you guys to keep me honest, okay? Shoes, makeup, and accessories are excepted from my new rule, but I tend to spend less on those anyway.
> 
> ...



Oh i soooo need to do this!! I really need to stop spending so much money!


----------



## Tania (May 30, 2011)

Megan, we can support each other in this endeavor!


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 30, 2011)

IC I really want a romper. But the chub rub thing frustrates me and I don't like the back of my knees  Damn...


----------



## Vespertine (May 30, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Would sewing the pockets shut help the lumpinessness?



That could help! I had to glance guiltily at my sewing machine after reading this lol. I hadn't even thought of it. I'll play around with it, thanks


----------



## Pitch (May 30, 2011)

I confess I want to dress really nice in heels, dresses, leggings and all that crap...but I am too poor to afford more than t-shirts and jeans. Thus everyone thinks I am basically a tom boy or a lesbian. (I am queer, but dammit I am feminine. ) Which sucks.

If I had money I would own EVERYTHING from Carmakoma(well, I am a 26 and they only go up to 20-22, never mind, ;3, all the stuff I see on Fatshionista, Torrid. You name it.

I'm talking shit like this:






I'd probably dress a little more mod/gothy if only slightly. 

Oh, how I wish...


----------



## mel (May 30, 2011)

Pitch said:


> I confess I want to dress really nice in heels, dresses, leggings and all that crap...but I am too poor to afford more than t-shirts and jeans. Thus everyone thinks I am basically a tom boy or a lesbian. (I am queer, but dammit I am feminine. ) Which sucks.
> 
> If I had money I would own EVERYTHING from Carmakoma(well, I am a 26 and they only go up to 20-22, never mind, ;3, all the stuff I see on Fatshionista, Torrid. You name it.
> 
> ...



you could try ebay .. not sure if you have done that or not. always look for sales and final clearance items. always sign up for website newsletters so you can get coupons.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 30, 2011)

IC I'm sad I don't nearly have what it takes to be a fatshionista. I have horrible fashion sense


----------



## Pitch (May 31, 2011)

mel said:


> you could try ebay .. not sure if you have done that or not. always look for sales and final clearance items. always sign up for website newsletters so you can get coupons.



Oh, I'm even too poor for that. That's a wonderful idea, though...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I'm sad I don't nearly have what it takes to be a fatshionista. I have horrible fashion sense



I suppose it depends what you're into. I've seen very few pictures of you but I've absolutely LOVED everything you've worn. I would kill to have some of your t-shirts. I'm here for a personal confession but I saw your post and was like WHA????


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2011)

I spent $493.74 on clothes this month.  I got everything on sale and each item averaged at about $17.63 so YAY! But boo! I have to get rid of some stuff I have and I will be eating baloney sandwhiches for a while. :/


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I spent $493.74 on clothes this month.  I got everything on sale and each item averaged at about $17.63 so YAY! But boo! I have to get rid of some stuff I have and I will be eating baloney sandwhiches for a while. :/



I feel your pain ...$$$$


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone who is doing a work placement at a foot clinic told me today that those with high arches are more comfortable in shoes with a heel (specifically 2") than when wearing flats. I then told them my arch was practically 2" tall, and they told me to go out and find some heels and see the difference for myself.

Well... I'm now on a quest for some fat-friendly heels, but I don't know where to look


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2011)

That's really interesting Carla.. I'm a flats girl.. I also have flat feet. Plus being 4 inches taller than the hubs deters me from heels often


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2011)

I always thought my arches were normal, but realized they weren't around 9 or 10 when the doctor said something to my mom about getting customized shoes. Basically my arches are too tall and wide for even men's sports shoes, which have pretty insane arches. Nothing store bought has enough arch support for me and so there's always this empty spot between my foot and shoe which leads to my feet getting really tired really quick. 

I understand the heel thing because the most comfortable pair of footwear I've ever owned are these lime green flipflop wedges that are 2" in heel height. I was all sad when my first pair got warn out, and immediately thrilled when I saw a brand new pair in a size smaller (the right size) available for 10$ cheaper at a local thrift store.

I've got a pic of the first ones that I took on a lunch date back in high school.







..

They're not so fat-friendly anymore. They're made of compressed foam, but it's not enough to withstand the weight I am at this point compared to the times I wore them before. As much as I love the comfort of them, they're gonna have to wait  And I have to find others.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2011)

Ic i have to break my no spending rule. I need a couple new bras. My last really good bra died over the weekend. The wire snapped in it. and my other one is literally coming apart at the seams.. so i'm going to hit the Avenue tonight with my 35% off coupon and get a couple new bras.. I'm going to miss my raspberry pink bra! I might be even further bad and get a new top or dress or even a whole outfit because it's my anniversary on Monday and we're having our first date since Feb.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 3, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic i have to break my no spending rule. I need a couple new bras. My last really good bra died over the weekend. The wire snapped in it. and my other one is literally coming apart at the seams.. so i'm going to hit the Avenue tonight with my 35% off coupon and get a couple new bras.. I'm going to miss my raspberry pink bra! I might be even further bad and get a new top or dress or even a whole outfit because it's my anniversary on Monday and we're having our first date since Feb.



If you haven't already thrown the bra away....keep it! I don't know why i didn't start doing this years ago but it finally dawned on me a while ago to keep my bras where the wire breaks (my right boob always breaks - never the left :doh to use the GOOD wire for the next bra where the wire breaks. I just swap the bad wire out for the good wire from my old bra. Hope that makes sense. LOL. I have cut down on buying new bras, just wish I had thought of it LONG ago.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a good idea. I've never snapped an underwire before. It was sort of pinchy all day and then pop.. the thing broke.. I'll hold on to the bra since it's in really good shape otherwise. I'm still gonna buy a couple new ones because i need some new bras. (i only have 2 really good ones if you include the snapped wire one)


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 3, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> That's a good idea. I've never snapped an underwire before. It was sort of pinchy all day and then pop.. the thing broke.. I'll hold on to the bra since it's in really good shape otherwise. I'm still gonna buy a couple new ones because i need some new bras. (i only have 2 really good ones if you include the snapped wire one)



I always wondered if other bras snap. Mine do on the right and I have to admit I think it's because um.....that's the side I am usually turning to take care of business and stuff. So yeah...there ya go.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 3, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Someone who is doing a work placement at a foot clinic told me today that those with high arches are more comfortable in shoes with a heel (specifically 2") than when wearing flats. I then told them my arch was practically 2" tall, and they told me to go out and find some heels and see the difference for myself.
> 
> Well... I'm now on a quest for some fat-friendly heels, but I don't know where to look


 

try crocs they have made some that were interesting


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

the only crocs in my area are those horribly ugly looking clog things. And even those aren't exactly wide enough for my feet at the right length. And even if they were, I wouldn't be caught dead in those.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Carla what about online?? My mum wears crocs, they make a million different styles and I've been very impressed with some of them.... She has about 6 different styles and none of them are the clog types. She even has a pair of heels.


Crocs Canada


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link  I didn't see anything I liked on the website, unfortunately. I think I'm just too picky with shoes, though. The only thing I saw on the website that I _think_ might fit doesn't come in my shoe size  I kind of like some of the heels and wedges, but I can't do straps


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 7, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Someone who is doing a work placement at a foot clinic told me today that those with high arches are more comfortable in shoes with a heel (specifically 2") than when wearing flats. I then told them my arch was practically 2" tall, and they told me to go out and find some heels and see the difference for myself.
> 
> Well... I'm now on a quest for some fat-friendly heels, but I don't know where to look



This is definitely true for me. I have high arches, and I just cannot wear flats (which I hate, since I have several pair of very cute flats gathering dust). I have a pair of Aerology (made by Aerosole) sandals with a 2 inch heel that are some of the most comfortable I've ever owned. I can walk all day in them without my feet or knees hurting, and I think they look pretty cute. They look similar to these:
http://www.aerosoles.com/product1.asp?P=MOMBO


----------



## lilmcnugget (Jun 8, 2011)

I have to confess I am a compulsive shopper (one of those who cannot wait to fill up the closet after each closet cleanup!!! LOL ). My husband had just ordered me to clean it up last week but I already moving on with my hunt 

Got my new loves from True Colour Venus last week. If you love fashion and are looking for something different, highly recommend this store. truecolourvenus

If you buy $150 or more, you get free shipping too on top of the no tax deal for Cdn order!




plan to wear this to my friend's wedding



summer won't be completed without a sun-kiss dress !! haha



hot rocker chick !



simply for work


----------



## Tori (Jun 9, 2011)

IC that I would LOVE to be fashionable and not wear clothes that are two sizes and mismatched to work, but I have no idea how to dress for my body shape. :/ I usually just end up with basic cotton t-shirt style shirts and normal pants in dull colors because I'm too scared of everything else! I need a personal shopping assistant. Lol.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 10, 2011)

IC I wish I had a bottomless bank account! There is soooo much I want to buy but am on SUCH a tight budget ARG! And I have SO little room to put it (Damn you nyc and your small closets! lol) One day I dream of a big walk in closet....oh that will be the day (May have a fashion-gasm thinking of it haha!)


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tori said:


> IC that I would LOVE to be fashionable and not wear clothes that are two sizes and mismatched to work, but I have no idea how to dress for my body shape. :/ I usually just end up with basic cotton t-shirt style shirts and normal pants in dull colors because I'm too scared of everything else! * I need a personal shopping assistant*. Lol.



Me! Haha! What is your shape maybe I can help?

I don't know what your body looks like but your seriously pretty and have such a great tan- I feel like your coloring would look amazing with bold colors- I can see a hot pink dress really popping with your skin tone (I am jealous as the forever pasty white girl) LOL


----------



## sarie (Jun 10, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> Sarie, I saw the picture on tumblr! I was so excited. You're gorgeous and I'm so so so so SO happy that you took the leap. The shorts look amazing on you.


 you are too kind, sweet lady! thank you for the support!

succubus_dxb: my tumblr is sarieface.tumblr.com! it's pretty lame, but follow me anyway so that i can follow youuuu


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2011)

I really want to revamp my wardrobe, take it to the next level. 

What to change, what to buy, what kind of style to emulate... well, at least I have the desire to do it. Not sure how to execute it.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, Chubstr. Fat guy in need of some fashion tips and resources? Know a fat guy in need of some fashion tips and resources? None of the above? Don't give a fuck, check out that site.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 11, 2011)

IC I wore PJs out in public.





But to be fair... I've been stuck in the hospital the past few days. I wanted comfort.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 11, 2011)

IC I got dressed up fancy to go shopping today... only because my other clothes were in the wash... lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 11, 2011)

IC I need to go back on my spending ban. I can't stop buying things! Sure it's not a lot of money. I've probably only spent $100 on myself in the last month but i feel soo sooo guilty about it! I really want to save some money. I had hoped to go a month without buying myself ANYTHING so i can buy myself that eshakti dress i have on the want page with considerably less guilt. It's such a pretty and lovely dress! Must stick to no spending rule!


----------



## Cors (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your Tumblr, Sarie! 

Carla, I hope you feel better soon. 

Danish customs has been holding a pair of my shoes hostage for a loooong time now and it is driving me up the wall. I got them used for a substantial discount and sent the invoice but they want to tax half of what a brand new pair would cost in Copenhagen? Grrrr. Going to have every non-EU purchase shipped to my other addresses now.


----------



## Tania (Jun 12, 2011)

That's ridiculous! It's like when the state of California charges full-retail-new tax on used cell phones, no matter what the actual sale price. :/


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm never buying from Yours Clothing again... the fact they don't do free returns is bad enough, but the 14 day returns policy is even worse, especially when my top has shrunk after only one wash. And they make it so fucking difficult to return anything afer that time! Really mad. I can't fucking afford a top I've only been able to wear once! I'll murder something if they haven't the decency to refund me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 16, 2011)

I get paid tomorrow. Evans has 20% off today only.

Time to go and beg dad for a very brief loan.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 18, 2011)

I am having such a hard time not shopping and buying stuff! I really want to be a good girl. I went into Fashion Bug today to pick up my new bras and i almost bought 2 dresses and a skirt. It was so hard to put them back and not buy!!
I keep window shopping online. I am so so tempted. If i can hold off until my birthday, i swear i'm going to treat myself to that Eshakti dress.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 18, 2011)

I really need some summer clothes and bad  Going out in 30 degree weather in long sleeves, long pants, and they're both black? Bah... I'm dying. I wish I wasn't such a klutz so I could actually wear colours more than once. 

I'd really like tank tops and capris but tanks are never to my taste and capris are honestly never capris on me. They're flood pants at best


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I really need some summer clothes and bad  Going out in 30 degree weather in long sleeves, long pants, and they're both black? Bah... I'm dying. I wish I wasn't such a klutz so I could actually wear colours more than once.
> 
> I'd really like tank tops and capris but tanks are never to my taste and capris are honestly never capris on me. They're flood pants at best



That's why I stick with Bermuda shorts and we invest in a LOT of stain remover.

The bermudas hit me where capris would..a couple inches below my knee!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ic that i have gotten 3 things from One Stop Plus in three orders.. I used a coupon code on each of them to get 50% off. It worked 3 times. I've probably saved over $100 thanks to the coupon. I sort of feel guilty about it though! I guess they'd have a system to disallow it if i were cheating. ( JLE4116 is the coupon btw, it expires at the end of June)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 20, 2011)

No, it's not "cheating." I do it every time I order clothes from them.  I usually buy all my clothes for a season at once, so it's usually 10-12 separate orders. With the Shoppers Club shipping discount, I save a LOT that way.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, i joined the shoppers club thing too. I figured i'd get my money's worth in a year.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2011)

There's an awesome store in South Korea with amazing men's fashion, but the sizes don't go past an American L. The hoodie I could probably fit in to would essentially be skintight. 

These are the clothes I dream of, and they don't come in my size.

Must get out of this depression.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you find some place that carries stuff in your size Paquito. It is so frustrating when you can't find things you like in your size. (like nearly all my HS years)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2011)

WAAHHH My new swimsuit is too short! It fits great otherwise. I'm going to whip out my sewing machine, probably tonight, and alter it to be a two piece swimsuit. I hate having an abnormally long torso. I'm 5'11 and have SHORT legs.. Thankfully I've got sewing skills.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 24, 2011)

" My new swimsuit is too short! It fits great otherwise. I'm going to whip out my sewing machine, probably tonight, and alter it to be a two piece swimsuit. "

Until I started being able to find tankinis and swimwear separates in my size, that's what I had to do for all my swimsuits. I guess I'm built pretty much the same. 5'11" with a long torso. 

Tracy


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, plunge bras... how did I ever let my boobs be in anything but you?! :wubu:

Now it's to find one that's ACTUALLY my size, lol.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 24, 2011)

I've actually kept myself from buying anything for about a month (buying a car rather soon) and I've done it by promising not to buy any clothes until I buy a sewing machine and make at least two items with it. It's working because I'm a picky-as-hell shopper when it comes to this sewing machine business!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh, plunge bras... how did I ever let my boobs be in anything but you?! :wubu:
> 
> Now it's to find one that's ACTUALLY my size, lol.


I won't wear anything else.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " My new swimsuit is too short! It fits great otherwise. I'm going to whip out my sewing machine, probably tonight, and alter it to be a two piece swimsuit. "
> 
> Until I started being able to find tankinis and swimwear separates in my size, that's what I had to do for all my swimsuits. I guess I'm built pretty much the same. 5'11" with a long torso.
> 
> Tracy



I usually make my own two pice suits. So i was hesitant to buy a one piece. I even got 2 sizes bigger than i normally wear.. Ugh, oh well. It'll still be a cute suit once i get it separated!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 24, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Oh, plunge bras... how did I ever let my boobs be in anything but you?! :wubu:
> 
> Now it's to find one that's ACTUALLY my size, lol.



plunge are bascially all i wear too. I did buy my first balconette bra, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

Speaking of balconette bras--I have a sort of dilemma; I bought on sale (it was a steal so I had to have it) a gorgeous sea green balconette with LOTS of ruffles in pink and green. It's gorgeous but because of the ruffles I have no idea what I could wear it under! Any ideas?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> a gorgeous sea green balconette with LOTS of ruffles in pink and green. It's gorgeous but because of the ruffles *I have no idea what I could wear it under!* Any ideas?


I suggest a spotlight and some velvet curtains.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2011)

I have nice balconnettes and even a Demi bra that were the top comfort for me, except I guess I'm built weird and it never fit quite right. My fave was the balconette. I got the Demi because it was a "less coverage" version of the balconette, which is awesome for short upper area chicks. For me, it ended up being almost full coverage and I didn't have the straps all the way to the end so it was great. 

But now my local fattyfashion store has stocked on plunge bras (starting this month) so I opted for one in their bggest size and I really like it. Because of my short area between the band and my shoulders, having the wire end lower has been super helpful. But of course, no way in he'll do they stock 48G, so I had to be in a 46DDD, with an extension piece on the back. If the cups were a G, I'd be way more cmfortable. If I'm sitting down, it feels like the cups are trying to suffocate me. Like I'm binding my boobs or something. It sucks 

I really like the plunge bra but if I don't find it in better sizes, I'm screwed.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of balconette bras--I have a sort of dilemma; I bought on sale (it was a steal so I had to have it) a gorgeous sea green balconette with LOTS of ruffles in pink and green. It's gorgeous but because of the ruffles I have no idea what I could wear it under! Any ideas?



Go full-on early 1990s Madonna and wear it as outerwear, maybe over a black shirt to highlight how colorful it is.

Curtains work too though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Go full-on early 1990s Madonna and wear it as outerwear, maybe over a black shirt to highlight how colorful it is.
> 
> Curtains work too though.


You know, I had been seriously considering wearing it with a black wrap I have.....great minds...thanks.


----------



## crayola box (Jun 25, 2011)

How about a low cut black dress so just the ruffles are visible and look like trim on top of the neckline....if that makes sense


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

crayola box said:


> How about a low cut black dress so just the ruffles are visible and look like trim on top of the neckline....if that makes sense


It does make sense and I've done it before with an embroidered black bra so I could definitely work it!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 25, 2011)

What about a sheer top?? lol... they are so 'in right now'....


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2011)

IC i have three more days of that 50% coupon code for One Stop Plus and a credit card burning a hole in my pocket.. I'm thinking of finding something special to wear for my birthday next week. I fully intend to do the works on my birthday next week.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> IC i have three more days of that 50% coupon code for One Stop Plus and a credit card burning a hole in my pocket.. I'm thinking of finding something special to wear for my birthday next week. I fully intend to do the works on my birthday next week.



You mean the 50% off your most expensive item code? Just checking to make sure you don't have a 50% off everything code


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2011)

just most expensive item.. everything would be awesome!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2011)

No kidding. I only see those once in a blue moon, though. Thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2011)

My confession:

When I cleaned out my closet for the first time in ages, I found an entire box of clothes that was supposed to be returned to OneStopPlus! :doh: A few had invoices and the original bags they came in, but most didn't. They say they'll take them back even without invoices, but it will take longer to process, that I may only get store credit back because it might have been over a year (that's fine, that's where I buy most of my clothes) and that I may only get a partial refund (also fine... anything is better than nothing at this point...) I'm shocked they'll give me anything at this point... it'll be interesting to see exactly how much I get back! :huh:

ETA: We're talking, like, 10 items of clothing here.. doh.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anybody else hate the company that administrates the One Stop credit cards ? They have also taken over Lane Bryants card. Paying ten dollars just to pay your bill online before the due date is insane. Somebody needs a kick in the ass.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait, what? I don't pay $10 to pay my OSP bill. The only way to incur a $10 charge to pay it is if you need it to clear the very same day. It's pretty standard these days for same-day payments to incur a fee.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2011)

This is what I see on my account for payment options, for whatever it's worth:

View attachment standard pmt OSP.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck on your returns! I have done stuff like that.. 

And my avenue card is free to pay as long as i set it far enough in advance. I just go on there at the beginning of the month and schedule it to the paycheck closest to the due date.


----------



## Tania (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birthday, Megan! I can't wait to see what you put together for your celebratory outfit!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately everything i liked enough to have for my birthday was on backorder until august. So i think i'll just wear my embroidered eshakti dress for my birthday. thanks for the birthday wishes though.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 28, 2011)

IC I am furious with YoursClothing.co.uk...... I ordered about 5 things from them on the 28th May and they have still not arrived. The events I ordered the dresses for are now in the past and I just think it is so unacceptable for packages to take this dam long to arrive. I have been in contact with them and they "have launched an investigation".... today marks an entire month since I ordered them. Grrrrr fricken grrrrr.


----------



## Tania (Jun 28, 2011)

IC I've been playing dressup! Today was "Which Dresses Look Better with the Long Rago Girdle Than They Do with Spanx" Day.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2011)

Tania said:


> IC I've been playing dressup! Today was "Which Dresses Look Better with the Long Rago Girdle Than They Do with Spanx" Day.



Sounds like a lot of fun to me!  I love playing dress up.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 28, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what I see on my account for payment options, for whatever it's worth:
> 
> View attachment 95002



When I go to pay it thats when I have money an want to pay it, even if its early (if they want their money they shouldn't give me a hard time). I paid it off and we started using her LB card, since shes kind of in between SS and not some LB stuff still works and then they went to the same company. Now I just give her the cash and shes goes to the store and pays it.


----------



## Cors (Jul 1, 2011)

Fuming!!! Danish customs damaged (horrible scratches, bubbling patent after application of some corrosive liquid, plenty of dirt and squishing) a pair of really lovely, hard-to-find and pricey shoes after holding them hostage for a month and that isn't covered by insurance so there is pretty much nothing that I can do. The seller has been super-sweet throughout the whole shoe ordeal and offered to refund me, but still... Very very upsetting!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

I Confess I'm extremely disappointed in the lack of supportive strapless bras in my size. Not -everyone's- band size is 50 or under! :doh:


I also confess I'm tempted to [try to] get some leggings and making a jean skirt to wear them under, despite gripes and groans I've heard from friends and family.


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> IC I am furious with YoursClothing.co.uk...... I ordered about 5 things from them on the 28th May and they have still not arrived. The events I ordered the dresses for are now in the past and I just think it is so unacceptable for packages to take this dam long to arrive. I have been in contact with them and they "have launched an investigation".... today marks an entire month since I ordered them. Grrrrr fricken grrrrr.



I had to contact them today as well regarding an order i placed on the 29th May that hasn't arrived as yet.....

IC: Am certain the the Ahh Bra or Genie Bra won't really give me the support i need but am tempted to purchase them..... Has anyone tried the Ahh Bra or Genie Bra?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> IC: Am certain the the Ahh Bra or Genie Bra won't really give me the support i need but am tempted to purchase them..... Has anyone tried the Ahh Bra or Genie Bra?



They absolutely suck and are completely falsely advertised. Sorry  Small and big boobed friends who got some all agree. Not worth it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> They absolutely suck and are completely falsely advertised. Sorry  Small and big boobed friends who got some all agree. Not worth it.


Seconded. 

I read the reviews online, and everyone says it's basically a scam because they're such pieces of garbage.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 12, 2011)

I confess I'm disappointed that "Tripp" clothing [sold at Torrid.] runs a size smaller than they mark. I confirmed this with an employee at Torrid, as she was disappointed too. Is there no hope for me when it comes to Corset Tops? Grr. :/


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 12, 2011)

IC I love the skirt I bought for my Bellatrix LeStrange costume so much that I won't be ripping it for Thursday night's HP showing. I might actually wear it again!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I could get all costumed for HP but I'd be laughed at if I do 

Also, I wish I could dress more in the style I like. Very rocker. But I can't because fat girl clothes come generally preppy or slutty, and it's too hot in the summer to dress that way


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 12, 2011)

IC I miss the smell of new clothes but I am far too broke to afford anything new right now. Not a fun feeling! Boo!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I wish I could get all costumed for HP but I'd be laughed at if I do
> 
> Also, I wish I could dress more in the style I like. Very rocker. But I can't because fat girl clothes come generally preppy or slutty, and it's too hot in the summer to dress that way


Aw! I know exactly how that goes! =(


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 13, 2011)

I confess it's hard to find underwear that looks unnoticeable under even thick leggings. I don't wear leggings as trousers/pants, but tunics aren't exactly dresses so my bum does show occasionally . . . I wouldn't mind if I could just find a pair of invisible undies that wasn't a thong.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you found seamless nude colour undies? I find those work great and being that there's no seam, it's also much smoother.

---

IC I just recently found my favourite dress and was SO excited to wear it today. I went almost a year without wearing it because I couldn't find it anywhere. It's so comfy! I missed it muchly  It was my very first maxi dress, too, and it's perfect. I haven't found a single dress since that I've liked as much as this one, because none fit quite as well as this one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 13, 2011)

IC I really really want a gladiator style shoe, but I worry it'll make me look even shorter than I am. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Have you found seamless nude colour undies? I find those work great and being that there's no seam, it's also much smoother.
> 
> ---
> 
> IC I just recently found my favourite dress and was SO excited to wear it today. I went almost a year without wearing it because I couldn't find it anywhere. It's so comfy! I missed it muchly  It was my very first maxi dress, too, and it's perfect. I haven't found a single dress since that I've liked as much as this one, because none fit quite as well as this one.



I have a pair of seamless black knickers from Evans, but oh my God do they ride up . . . I'll try a different brand though. And yay about the maxi!



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I really really want a gladiator style shoe, but I worry it'll make me look even shorter than I am. :doh:



Get them! There's nothing wrong with being short.


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 16, 2011)

I confess I have a growing closet of expensive (for the average college student) new clothes in a style I adore but I refuse to wear any of it until I feel pretty enough to do them justice. Have instead been wearing the same six outfits in and out.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 16, 2011)

GIRL..................get those clothes ready for your Fall semester and dress like a BIG, beautiful, young woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you finally find a foundation shade that matches your complexion perfectly then the brand decides to discontinue your shade????


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jul 21, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Don't you hate it when you finally find a foundation shade that matches your complexion perfectly then the brand decides to discontinue your shade????



Yes! I'm looking at YOU, Lancome. Grrr...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2011)

IC i am tempted to chop my hair short. Well short to my shoulders which would make it like 7+ inches off my hair. I am also tempted to start the process of going blonde. Just for a change of pace..


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 22, 2011)

IC I'm dyin' to get a pair of sandals from Torrid and one of their cute halter tops, but I'm scared they won't fit. :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 23, 2011)

IC I go to websites, add cute things to my cart, and then force myself to close the window and walk away from it without buying anything. It's torture!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 23, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC I go to websites, add cute things to my cart, and then force myself to close the window and walk away from it without buying anything. It's torture!



I hear ya. I end up just piling them onto my wish list on Amazon instead, lol.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 23, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC I go to websites, add cute things to my cart, and then force myself to close the window and walk away from it without buying anything. It's torture!



I do that all the time. I always make sure I check out the total first. I need that little shock to close the window.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm guilty of doing that too!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

IC that I hate shopping with friends that are skinnier than I. They want to go to all these stores that there is no chance in hell that I'd be fitting into something there and I always end up going alone to the stores where I know I will fit into something. And then, only then am I body conscious to how I appear to myself in clothing than when I do when I'm alone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC I go to websites, add cute things to my cart, and then force myself to close the window and walk away from it without buying anything. It's torture!


I do that too. I consider it window shopping. Microsoft Windows but a window nonetheless.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 24, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> IC that I hate shopping with friends that are skinnier than I. They want to go to all these stores that there is no chance in hell that I'd be fitting into something there and I always end up going alone to the stores where I know I will fit into something. And then, only then am I body conscious to how I appear to myself in clothing than when I do when I'm alone.



I've told my girlfriends that if they want me to go into Forever 21 or whatever skinny girl place they prefer, then they have to go into Lane Bryant with me. That way we all get the feedback we need, and I don't wind up buying stuff without trying it on and regretting it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2011)

I never shop for clothing with another woman. Years ago, I once spent six hours with a friend who tried on at least two dozen outfits and bought nothing yet had no idea what she wanted. She thought it was a fun day, I thought it was torture. I know what I want. I have it exactly in mind and have options already in my head, so anything other than what I've become accustomed to with my own taste and style, I don't have much patience for. I might and have shopped with a BBW who needs some advice and input but when I shop for myself, I trust my taste only. Funny cos I take my friends' opinions about men more into account than their opinions about style. LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 24, 2011)

I never shop with other people, either. I did it once with some gay friends, but we had similar tastes and they kept saying "We like it... but do YOU like it?" Which was kinda nice, but not the same as you see with the skinnies, haha.

I used to have my mother go shopping with me, but everyone has learned that even if they like something on me, but I don't, I won't leave with it no matter how much they may like it. It's all about me and my comfort.

It kind of upsets my mother that I don't like shopping with her because she knows that when it comes to dress shopping for big events, and possibly a wedding in the future, she knows I will do it alone. She's sad about it cuz she wants to be there, but she knows that even if she didn't like something and I did, I'd leave with what I liked over what anyone else would want to see me in.

In a way, I'd like to see more people with that kind of mindset when shopping because it really annoys me when I'm dragged along for shopping with the skinny friends and they will not leave without a total approval on something and they will not even build their own opinion on what they have on. And to bear witness to it with others doing their own shopping in the same area as my friends and I, it's frustrating and upsetting.

I think if you can have a mind of your own when it comes to how you dress, then you'll never have to worry if you have style or not. And you'll never have to worry if you're being a clone/fashion slave. That, I think, is the best part about it all


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 24, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I never shop with other people, either. I did it once with some gay friends, but we had similar tastes and they kept saying "We like it... but do YOU like it?" Which was kinda nice, but not the same as you see with the skinnies, haha.
> 
> I used to have my mother go shopping with me, but everyone has learned that even if they like something on me, but I don't, I won't leave with it no matter how much they may like it. It's all about me and my comfort.
> 
> ...



I'm not particularly worried about style as much as I am in my confidence in it. I think I like hearing opinions because of my low self esteem. If I hear honest opinions on it besides just my own opinion, it makes me feel better regarding my confidence. If that makes sense. I don't like just getting something, knowing I like it, and then wearing it later but not feeling good in it.


----------



## Cors (Jul 25, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC I go to websites, add cute things to my cart, and then force myself to close the window and walk away from it without buying anything. It's torture!



I do that too and found it extremely helpful! I used to tell myself to order returnable merchandise but once I have it in my hands, I rarely want to let go until the window period has passed. If I am still dreaming of those items a day, a week or even a month (!) later, I make it mine. Auctions, sales, popular or limited editions are the worst!  

IC that as much as I jokingly refer to my shopping as an addiction and break my supposed shopping bans more than I like, it disturbs me sometimes when I hear women talk about not having any money in the bank, borrowing from others, living on tinned food and handouts, how they absolutely must stop after this to-die-for item or two or ten, post massive shopping hauls and then talk about being broke again. Of course what they do with their money isn't any of my business but I certainly hope that they are exaggerating because some of the situations sound go grim. I can certainly understand that something as simple as a new lipstick can make someone who is struggling financially feel all warm and fuzzy inside and think that everyone deserves to feel that way once in a while, but there is such a fine line. Oh well, I am probably being a little oversensitive today (good friend of mine came clean about the tremendous CC debt she racked up - not a huge surprise but still a sad situation) so I shall stop rambling before this turns out like the old soda/food stamps clusterfuck of a thread. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 25, 2011)

IC I'm nervous about ordering wedge sandals from Avenue. My feet are wider than usual [thus my stuck-with-flip-flop syndrome] but these say they are wide width. Grr. I just don't know, I really want something with leverage, with a heel but I can't wear heels thanks to my weak ankles... :doh: 

Anyone ever order some from the Avenue before?


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 25, 2011)

IC that even though I finally gathered the nerve to pierce my ears a little over a month ago (happy birthday to me!), I refuse to buy a ton of new earrings until I find THE perfect earring display for them. And I've been searching online for hooooouuuurssss.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 25, 2011)

BitsySpider said:


> IC that even though I finally gathered the nerve to pierce my ears a little over a month ago (happy birthday to me!), I refuse to buy a ton of new earrings until I find THE perfect earring display for them. And I've been searching online for hooooouuuurssss.



Have you considered the decorative frame + mesh for a holder? I've tried a bunch of earring holders and it has worked the best for long term use. There are some really cute earring holders, but some of them can be really inefficient for day to day use. Plus, I really love being able to hang it on the wall to keep it from taking up too much space.

Also, congratulations on the ears.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 25, 2011)

My dear nearly 14-yr old niece is in the 18-22 size range. She told me at the beginning of her two week visit with me that she does not like clothing shopping. I told her I understand... then found out the only place her mom takes her shopping is JC Penney! She'd never been in an Avenue or Torrid, so with the promise of younger, more trendy clothing she gave clothing shopping with Aunt Laura a chance. At Torrid she said, "Oh my God I wish we had one of these at home!" and it turns out they do (woohoo). I spent way too much on one little top there and got her signed up for info on sales and at Avenue, she used her own spending money to buy a cute sleeveless top and a cardigan. Really hoping this is the beginning of her finding clothing she feels comfortable and confident in as she's starting high school in a new town this Fall.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 25, 2011)

Now THAT is fantastic................hurray for Torrid and Avenue and hurray for you who saw your niece calling out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deacone (Jul 25, 2011)

I just bought 6 5xl t-shirts. I feel so very PLEASED. ^_^


----------



## MissHoney (Jul 25, 2011)

I just ordered the Gladiator wedges from there in wide width and they were laughably narrow. =/



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm nervous about ordering wedge sandals from Avenue. My feet are wider than usual [thus my stuck-with-flip-flop syndrome] but these say they are wide width. Grr. I just don't know, I really want something with leverage, with a heel but I can't wear heels thanks to my weak ankles... :doh:
> 
> Anyone ever order some from the Avenue before?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 25, 2011)

MissHoney said:


> I just ordered the Gladiator wedges from there in wide width and they were laughably narrow. =/


Fuck. I was scared of something like that. Ever get wedges from torrid? They said the entire sandal was more wide, not just one part. Is it so wrong for me to want a girly sandal with some heel to it? :doh:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 25, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fuck. I was scared of something like that. Ever get wedges from torrid? They said the entire sandal was more wide, not just one part. Is it so wrong for me to want a girly sandal with some heel to it? :doh:



Arg I feel your pain! My feet are freakishly wide! Even some WW have been too narrow. It's very frustrating (Lets not even talk about my calves please!! lol) I've had some luck with Avenue, but quite a bit of let down too. Torrid, I've had success with many of their shoes (Never tried their wedges) have a few heels that fit well, just the open heel kind, not so much anything with straps or that enclosed the foot. Good luck! I seriously feel your pain!!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 25, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My dear nearly 14-yr old niece is in the 18-22 size range. She told me at the beginning of her two week visit with me that she does not like clothing shopping. I told her I understand... then found out the only place her mom takes her shopping is JC Penney! She'd never been in an Avenue or Torrid, so with the promise of younger, more trendy clothing she gave clothing shopping with Aunt Laura a chance. At Torrid she said, "Oh my God I wish we had one of these at home!" and it turns out they do (woohoo). I spent way too much on one little top there and got her signed up for info on sales and at Avenue, she used her own spending money to buy a cute sleeveless top and a cardigan. Really hoping this is the beginning of her finding clothing she feels comfortable and confident in as she's starting high school in a new town this Fall.


Every girl should have a cool aunt like you, Laura. Love this story!!! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 25, 2011)

Carrie said:


> Every girl should have a cool aunt like you, Laura. Love this story!!! :wubu:




I agree, best story!! And I think we just take for granted that we live in the internet age and everyone knows the resources - but clearly we have to keep spreading the word. Good for you!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 25, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I agree, best story!! And I think we just take for granted that we live in the internet age and everyone knows the resources - but clearly we have to keep spreading the word. Good for you!!!



Thirded! I love that you were able to do that for her Laura. It's definitely a confidence booster!

I remember in highschool that we had a Cato's plus. I was mortified one day when I walked in and my teacher and I were wearing the same shirt.

I'm so glad that there are more options for her and that you were able to point her in the right direction.....and for what it's worth...Nieces are meant for spoiling  That's the great part about being the aunt and not the mama! lol


----------



## Cors (Jul 26, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My dear nearly 14-yr old niece is in the 18-22 size range. She told me at the beginning of her two week visit with me that she does not like clothing shopping. I told her I understand... then found out the only place her mom takes her shopping is JC Penney! She'd never been in an Avenue or Torrid, so with the promise of younger, more trendy clothing she gave clothing shopping with Aunt Laura a chance. At Torrid she said, "Oh my God I wish we had one of these at home!" and it turns out they do (woohoo). I spent way too much on one little top there and got her signed up for info on sales and at Avenue, she used her own spending money to buy a cute sleeveless top and a cardigan. Really hoping this is the beginning of her finding clothing she feels comfortable and confident in as she's starting high school in a new town this Fall.



That's so awesome! :bow:

Bra fitting and sizing is a topic close to my heart and I've been trying to explain how the whole "add 4 or 5 inches to your underbust to get the band size" measurements don't work and this blog post really illustrates my point - worth a read if you think you might be wearing the wrong size.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 26, 2011)

My plus size store doesn't do the adding inches for band size. The only time they add any inches is when you're between sizes, and go to the one measurement up. So with them I'm a 48 because my underbust is 48". But I've seen many other places say that I'd actually be a 52 and tried their bra in that size and it was utter nonsense. It had absolutely no support. 

Proper fittings make a world of difference. Unless your boobs are so insanely odd sized. Then it makes things harder.


----------



## Tad (Jul 26, 2011)

I got my hair cut at lunch today....and the barber offered to trim my eyebrows 

I know they are dark and thick, but I didn't think they were out of control or hugely bushy, but now I'm wondering? Certainly eyebrows can be crazy long, a former co-worker had the habit of twirling the hanging ends of his, which looked long enough to braid (if you had super tiny mouse hands). But I didn't think mine were over the line......now I wonder :doh:


----------



## Cors (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, getting properly fitted has been life-changing for me. I have also heard that if one has a very squishy ribcage she might want to wear a smaller size than her underbust measurement because bigger bands stretch quite a bit, especially over time!

Tad, I didn't know men generally get their eyebrows trimmed, though many of my friends get it done. Maybe you should try it?


----------



## Tad (Jul 26, 2011)

Cors said:


> Tad, I didn't know men generally get their eyebrows trimmed, though many of my friends get it done. Maybe you should try it?



Cors--generally they don't, at least here, which is why it threw me for a loop. Mind you, the barber is a young guy, fairly newly arrived from (I think it was) Morroco--perhaps they do so there? (and being a warm day, he was wearing sandals, displaying lovely pink toenails..... at the risk of falling into stereotypes, he might have a different view on male grooming, in general?)

Anyway, since we are moving offices several kilometres away, it will probably be the last time I'm there (I've just been popping over at lunch, since it was a block away). Otherwise who knows, maybe when I wasn't so shocked I'd have taken him up on it another time? As it is....might have to pull out the tweezers when I get home and thin things out a bit?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 26, 2011)

Eyebrow trimming for men is becoming more and more prevalent here in MA at least. At first you saw it a lot within the hop hop scene with racer bars being cut into the latter part of the brow. Then I saw it happening among Latinos getting expert trims of their thick brows and beards into more artful shapes. It seems to be catching on more in some places than in others.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2011)

Tad said:


> (if you had super tiny mouse hands)


 

This made me *LOL* and that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 26, 2011)

Tad said:


> I got my hair cut at lunch today....and the barber offered to trim my eyebrows
> 
> I know they are dark and thick, but I didn't think they were out of control or hugely bushy, but now I'm wondering? Certainly eyebrows can be crazy long, a former co-worker had the habit of twirling the hanging ends of his, which looked long enough to braid (if you had super tiny mouse hands). But I didn't think mine were over the line......now I wonder :doh:





Cors said:


> Yeah, getting properly fitted has been life-changing for me. I have also heard that if one has a very squishy ribcage she might want to wear a smaller size than her underbust measurement because bigger bands stretch quite a bit, especially over time!
> 
> Tad, I didn't know men generally get their eyebrows trimmed, though many of my friends get it done. Maybe you should try it?


If my husband forgets to request it while he is getting his hair cut, I do it for him when he gets home.

He doesn't have bushy eyebrows...they just grow really long and start to curl. They drive me crazy..LOL So it's really all about me here


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 29, 2011)

IC I finally decided what I want done with my hair, this is the first time I'm going by something I've concocted instead of something I've seen on the net/TV/etc. But I am very excited, because between my new hair, my ordered sundress, and hopefully-soon-to-be-ordered-wedges, I'm getting a whole new look! ^_______________^


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey everyone! Thank you so much for all the positive feedback (and rep!) regarding my shopping trip with my niece. She's here just one last day with me. It has been quite the two weeks. I hadn't seen her in two years, and visits were few and far between before then. I wanted a closer relationship and feel we've definitely made progress towards that. We've had some good, intense talks.. much to process really. Why must family be so complicated? Loving her is easy though and I'm so very glad to be her aunt.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 29, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I finally decided what I want done with my hair, this is the first time I'm going by something I've concocted instead of something I've seen on the net/TV/etc. But I am very excited, because between my new hair, my ordered sundress, and hopefully-soon-to-be-ordered-wedges, I'm getting a whole new look! ^_______________^



Yay yay yay! Flight or flop, please let us know how it all works out. Sounds really exciting.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 29, 2011)

IC My sunburn doesn't match a THING in my closet. Oh wtf.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2011)

IC that I threw out a low joke-ish bid on a lovely pair of jeans on eBay and ended up winning...I would have thought t hese would have fetched three or four times more money than they did...and the shipped super fast and the fit is AMAZING.

Now I just need to get my ass in gear and actually list the OTHER pair in the different wash that's a size smaller and hope I make back what I just spent...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds awesome, Mage  Something similar happened for me on eBay. Got something I swore would be over 25$ by the end, and I ended up winning it for just 8$. The shipping alone was over half the price of what I paid for the object, which isn't too bad.


IC I went and bought 2 balls of yarn today at WalMart. In marigold and scarlet. I don't really like the marigold, but it was the closest to what I was looking for. What am I gonna do with them? Make a Lion House hat, scarf, and socks, of course. Potter fangirl moments... :doh:


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 31, 2011)

Do post pics when you finish making them. I crochet and knit too and am making some stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2011)

IC i am being tortured by the absurdly slow delivery of the dresses and tee shirt i ordered last week. I want them now now now!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 4, 2011)

IC I was excited about my imagined hair style, but now that I think about it I have those "would it look decent on a bigger woman" fears bouncing about. :doh: 

I also confess my shoes came in today! Sadly they arrived at my moms house so I have to wait until sunday to try them on. The only part I'm worried about not-fitting is the ankle strap. My mom told me she tried my shoes on and it was on the very first notch and it was a tight fit.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 4, 2011)

i hope they fit! They're cute shoes


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 4, 2011)

I confess that I really need to go through my closet and get rid of all of my "someday" and "what if" clothes. As well as anything that I've had since high school. Actually, I think I'll do it tonight.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 4, 2011)

IC I'm really sad that the only pair of jeans I've sported in the past 4 years is already getting pretty much threadbare right at the thighs where I get that rubbing thing going on  I've only been wearing them during the summer, but they're already near tearing and it sucks cuz there's no others like them at the store at all  So when they're gone... they're gone :really sad:


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 5, 2011)

Earlier this year I was having the hardest time finding clothes I like, so I taught myself to sew simple skirts from the book Sew What Skirts. You create your own patterns (because a lot of plus sized patterns are completely fugly, too) from really easy formulas and they are truly simple and cute. 

Anyway, my confession, even after making at least 6-7 skirts, I have a ton of fabric leftover and I keep buying more. I really think I just like buying fabric even more then making skirts. 

Upthread someone (CarlaSixx maybe?) was looking for comfy heels. Have you, or anyone, tried Dansko brand? They are not cheap, but a lot of nurse, teachers and people on their feet all day wear them because they are comfy. Some of the styles are a little industrial, but they do have some cute sandals and Mary Janes (if I had some extra money, I would get the Reeny's in both colors). Zappos does free shipping both ways so if they don't fit you can send them back. I don't know if it's widely known or not, but if you select their free shipping at check out, 9 times out of 10 they will upgrade you to free overnight or free two day shipping. 

Here is the Dansko link on Zappos: 

http://www.zappos.com/search/brand/...oes"/page/0/sort/goliveRecentSalesStyle/desc/


----------



## Zowie (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to a wedding in a few weeks, and I was originally planning to just wear a dress I already own, to save a buck. But since I got a plane ticket off air-points and saved a bundle of cash, I'm sorely tempted to just get a few dress. And possily shoes to go with. 

I shouldn't... but I want to.


----------



## Tania (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, Dansko clogs are awesome. I have several different pairs, but my favorites are the Margrete sandals. I just refurbed my oldest pair after over five years of amazingly comfortable wear!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 8, 2011)

I got This... in the mail today. I love it. One big problem, though.

It's done in a men's cut instead of the standard cut... and so it's an inverse triangle. Which means it doesn't fit over my hips, even though it fits over my boobs.



Gotta lose some weight. I need to fit in it by Halloween, with a bit of extra room to spare. It was the biggest size it came in.  So... work must be done.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 8, 2011)

ouch, i hope you can get it to fit by Halloween.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 9, 2011)

I went to Lane Bryant and was about as underwhelmed as I've ever been. Not a damned thing in the store I wanted to be seen in. Gawd, I hate all those bloody ruffles people are trying to foist on me right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate ruffles too! I think they add to my volume and therefore, i don't want them. I am voluminous enough with out help 

IC i am thinking about getting myself a boyfriend blazer for the fall. If i can find one.. i'd have to size up due to my ape arms but still think it would be fun to have.


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruffles are as bad as those horrible puff sleeves they were trying to force on us a few seasons ago. I'm not really thrilled with all the lace stores keep showing either. It was ugly in the 80s and its ugly now.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 9, 2011)

Most of the stuff they have in stores now (skinny jeans, long loose shirts) I didn't like in the 80s when I was 13. Nevermind now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2011)

IC it makes me laugh. My friends give me such grief because I absolutely adore 60's 70's and 80's fashion. From Catsuits and Bell-Bottoms to Big hair, fishnet and leopard print. M'mmm. :wubu: Then again, I love all that music too, so it kind of makes sense I guess.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like the dresses on eShakti, but I feel like even though they're super pretty, none of them would look even close to nice on me  I don't want to feel ugly in a dress that's supposed to be pretty.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 15, 2011)

I confess that while I feel my prettiest on my new wedges, I worry about rolling my weak ankles, or that I look funny walking in them because I'm not used to walking in anything but flip flops and Tennis-shoes.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC it makes me laugh. My friends give me such grief because I absolutely adore 60's 70's and 80's fashion. From Catsuits and Bell-Bottoms to Big hair, fishnet and leopard print. M'mmm. :wubu: Then again, I love all that music too, so it kind of makes sense I guess.



I am the same. Ruffles, flatforms, leopard print, anything from especially the 70s I say bring it on


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so pumped that flares are apparently back for real this time. CAN'T WAIT. Because I didn't. I've always been wearing them. 

Gonna go out soon and try some at Old Navy tomorrow! http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=8648240220203&cid=70140


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 19, 2011)

Wait... Flares were out of style?! 

I've always seen flares available. In very large quantities. I guess it's the women only who had flares, lol.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Wait... Flares were out of style?!
> 
> I've always seen flares available. In very large quantities. I guess it's the women only who had flares, lol.



No, that's still the case. Men get skinny jeans, and then...a bunch of other styles that are just varying levels of looseness. 

And flares have always been available but with skinny jeans around people are calling itty-bitty barely-bootcut things "flares."


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 19, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> No, that's still the case. Men get skinny jeans, and then...a bunch of other styles that are just varying levels of looseness.
> 
> And flares have always been available but with skinny jeans around people are calling itty-bitty barely-bootcut things "flares."



Ah. Makes sense. I do like real flares, though  I'm too short for them but tall people look great in them


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, I adore flares. A pair of 5-inch heels, and I look awesome in them.

I look like a sausage, and not in a good way, in skinny jeans.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 20, 2011)

I learned today, My Wedges are best-suited for pictures.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh dear... What happened ypp?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh no... that doesn't sound good  What happened?

I use my wedges... well... the taller ones... for pictures and stage performances only. They're otherwise really bad choice of footwear for me


----------



## crayola box (Aug 20, 2011)

IC I am deep in a case of having plenty of clothes but nothing to wear. I blame summer..all my casual/everyday tops are booorrring me, and there seem to be no interesting short sleeve tops in stores, just the same ole things. The plus size industry has been, imo, doing better with dresses but tops still look like an afterthought.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 20, 2011)

I went out in them, in the misunderstanding that I and my friends were simply going to the park and to take pictures. Long story short, we wound up walking WAY more than I thought! My feet didn't stop burning for _hours._ :doh: Forever carrying flip flops in my purse, because that crap is NEVER happening again.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2011)

Cross-posted, but...

IT FITS!

Very snugly, but nothing is bunched or anything, except for the sleeves cuz they're like 6 inches too long, lol. Another 10lbs and this'll fit like a dream.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 20, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I am so pumped that flares are apparently back for real this time. CAN'T WAIT. Because I didn't. I've always been wearing them.
> 
> Gonna go out soon and try some at Old Navy tomorrow! http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=8648240220203&cid=70140



Test...wore(?) these earlier today. A very very good alternative to pricier offerings...pretty good quality, but as with all ON/Gap products you gotta try before you buy because of horrible quality control with regards to size. I didn't buy though because I'm generally into thicker, less-stretchy denim.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posted, but...
> 
> IT FITS!
> 
> Very snugly, but nothing is bunched or anything, except for the sleeves cuz they're like 6 inches too long, lol. Another 10lbs and this'll fit like a dream.


:bounce:
YAY!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 21, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posted, but...
> 
> IT FITS!
> 
> Very snugly, but nothing is bunched or anything, except for the sleeves cuz they're like 6 inches too long, lol. Another 10lbs and this'll fit like a dream.


Dude! That's _SO_ Awesome!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 25, 2011)

IC I have decided to gradually go back to blonde. I am in the middle of dying my hair a strawberry blonde. My darker red I've been dying looks funny when my light roots start showing through. I feel weird.. so going back to blond will be less maintenance on color for me. I've been red for 5 years so a change is kind of fun and exciting.


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 25, 2011)

I have never liked the look of skinny jeans. How they got to be so popular is beyond me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 26, 2011)

IC I secretly wish I could wear leggings and skinny jeans, but I can't stand anything tight on my legs, it makes my skin itch.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2011)

I am absolutely in LOVE with my new Sanuk's. I got them for my birthday and my feet our screaming out in JOY! Haha.

The footbeds are made out of yoga mat material! Fat girl feet can get pretty sore in regular flip flops but these are AMAZING. Out whole family is wearing them now. Grandpa's included. Haha.

I have fairly wide feet and I fit them perfectly. Not sure if they have wide sizes though. But if you're looking for something much more comfortable, check them out. They're super cute too and come in a bunch of different styles.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 4, 2011)

Perhaps less of a confession and more of a rant.

IC I hate that the one store I could count on to at least sometimes have pants that fit me right [The Avenue] have stopped carrying my size in the store. They're available online, but I know I have to try 3 sizes not including the 3 heights in 15 different pairs to get the right ones that I'll then buy in all the colors they offer. I can't afford to order what I need to try on like I would in the store.

IC it also astounds me that the same store will carry a suit with a jacket in 32 in the store but the pants only up to a 26. :doh: Way to make it about the business and not about the customer.

IC I hate that the stores owned by Charming Shoppes are all going with this Right Fit crap. None of them are the "right fit" for me. I have pictorial proof that I pull out to laugh at the ridiculousness of this advertising tagline.

IC I don't understand why stores that cater to fat girls don't often make boots that fit fat girl ankles and calves. I did find a pair of boots today that zipped up. OMG, I want them, but I'd need to have calves about 2" longer to wear them without getting weird inner knee sores.

Loved these! So comfy. I have another pair with that same fabric panel from about 9 years ago that are still in good shape save for one zipper.





But then there's the height issue, and I'm 5'6".





I would never get away with these at work in a gazillion years. Lace up but zippers on either side. Very cute. Want. But... this is about as far as they wrap around my calf.




And this is how much extra lace is available to expand them, although the tongue is so narrow there's not a lot of chance of making up that sort of flesh real estate not otherwise covered.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sweet Tooth - I'm not sure what your budget is re: wide calf boots, but I've ordered several pairs from Duo Boots and have really pleased with the look and quality of my boots. For cheaper US options, Jessica London, Roaman's and Avenue have decent selections for boots too. 

I know of Boots For Broads but have never ordered from them so I can't speak about them. 

Good luck on your hunt! I know how frustrating it can be trying to find boots too since I'm short (5'2'') and most mid calf boots hit me at my knees. So, when you do find your perfect pair it will be like a Fat Girl Nirvana of sorts.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 4, 2011)

ashmamma84 said:


> Sweet Tooth - I'm not sure what your budget is re: wide calf boots, but I've ordered several pairs from Duo Boots and have really pleased with the look and quality of my boots. For cheaper US options, Jessica London, Roaman's and Avenue have decent selections for boots too.
> 
> I know of Boots For Broads but have never ordered from them so I can't speak about them.
> 
> Good luck on your hunt! I know how frustrating it can be trying to find boots too since I'm short (5'2'') and most mid calf boots hit me at my knees. So, when you do find your perfect pair it will be like a Fat Girl Nirvana of sorts.



I love boots, I truly do. These were ones I tried on at Avenue. I used to order very expensive ones from Tall Gals catalog back when they still existed. Now, because they're less a staple than they were in my pre-professional days, I don't tend to spend as much on them but I will look into your suggestions.

The length of the boots I tried on... I'm not sure what typical fat girl is gonna fit in them. They're great on this model, but she's gotta have a good 6" on the average woman out there.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I'm the only person who doesn't even want to wear boots, lol.

----

IC I took FOUR HOURS today to decide on what outfit to wear to a gala, and I went with the most casual thing I could find  Which sucks, but it's gonna be frikkin hot when dancing, and cotton is the way to go.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 4, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Perhaps less of a confession and more of a rant.
> 
> IC I hate that the one store I could count on to at least sometimes have pants that fit me right [The Avenue] have stopped carrying my size in the store. They're available online, but I know I have to try 3 sizes not including the 3 heights in 15 different pairs to get the right ones that I'll then buy in all the colors they offer. I can't afford to order what I need to try on like I would in the store.
> 
> ...



Where did you get those SweetTooth? I have the opposite problem. Boots are always too short.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 4, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Where did you get those SweetTooth? I have the opposite problem. Boots are always too short.



The Avenue. Something like $60 and very comfy. I'd balk at the relatively cheap price if I didn't know I'd had my last pair from there for so many years.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 6, 2011)

ashmamma84 said:


> Sweet Tooth - I'm not sure what your budget is re: wide calf boots, but I've ordered several pairs from Duo Boots and have really pleased with the look and quality of my boots. For cheaper US options, Jessica London, Roaman's and Avenue have decent selections for boots too.
> 
> I know of Boots For Broads but have never ordered from them so I can't speak about them.
> 
> Good luck on your hunt! I know how frustrating it can be trying to find boots too since I'm short (5'2'') and most mid calf boots hit me at my knees. So, when you do find your perfect pair it will be like a Fat Girl Nirvana of sorts.



Tried to rep you for the recs, apparently I've repped you too recently. But- I took note, as I'm short/wide calf too, so boots have been a tough find for me! Thank you.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 13, 2011)

IC I'm sick of viscose. Every pretty top, dress, pair of leggings and underwear are made from the stuff, and it's the most shapeless, uncomfortable, unflattering material. It's cheap and gross and is it so much to make a nice top out of cotton?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 13, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm sick of viscose. Every pretty top, dress, pair of leggings and underwear are made from the stuff, and it's the most shapeless, uncomfortable, unflattering material. It's cheap and gross and is it so much to make a nice top out of cotton?


Amen. I feel like viscose is the plus-size clothing industry's "answer" to our complaints about excessive use of polyester. 

My new favorite fabric blend is cotton/modal. It feels and looks great; I wish more things were made from it!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I snoozed and lost (online anyway) when it comes to the Missoni for Target collection that debuted yesterday. I know I'm too fat for their clothes, but a little something would've made me happy. I'm going to the local store shortly to see if anything of interest remains. Some of the stuff is going for double the price on Ebay already. :doh:


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think I snoozed and lost (online anyway) when it comes to the Missoni for Target collection that debuted yesterday. I know I'm too fat for their clothes, but a little something would've made me happy. I'm going to the local store shortly to see if anything of interest remains. Some of the stuff is going for double the price on Ebay already. :doh:


wow. everything about this surprises me! If you go, tell us how it is.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 14, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think I snoozed and lost (online anyway) when it comes to the Missoni for Target collection that debuted yesterday. I know I'm too fat for their clothes, but a little something would've made me happy. I'm going to the local store shortly to see if anything of interest remains. Some of the stuff is going for double the price on Ebay already. :doh:



My neighbor was telling me about this last night. She was over at a friend's who really wanted to go but there were already lines out the door before the store opened. She ended up driving about 20 miles to a smaller town's Target and was able to score some stuff. She said they had found some scarves and some cute shoes, so those are some options if the clothes don't fit.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm back and they had more items available than I imagined. I went a little nuts - $172 nuts. I'm keeping most of it with a few items (serving tray & appetizer plates, vase, and two coffee mugs) I'll put away and let my husband give me for Christmas. I'll put the decorative picture frame and candle out now. I bought a couple extra mugs, a toddler cardigan (it's absolutely adorable), and toddler hat and mittens set to sell on Ebay. Wish they were my size! 

I've loved Missoni knitwear and their multi-colored chevron patterns (not that they have fatty sizes or I could afford it if they did) since college long ago and I love all this stuff picked up today.. wish I found more! Not really - I'm feeling guilty for splurging on what I bought today. I just felt it was 'buy it now or forever be out of luck.' I would've appreciated a few weeks to stew over it and buy stuff on sale.

Below: one of many empty displays, this one was for accessories. I had hoped to score something here and the other pic is of my haul this morning.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm back and they had more items available than I imagined. I went a little nuts - $172 nuts. I'm keeping most of it with a few items (serving tray & appetizer plates, vase, and two coffee mugs) I'll put away and let my husband give me for Christmas. I'll put the decorative picture frame and candle out now. I Below: one of many empty displays, this one was for accessories. I had hoped to score something here and the other pic is of my haul this morning.



Love the tray.

So, what's your ebay strategy? Strike while the iron is hot or wait 'til the end of the event, late October, when (allegedly) no more of anything is going to be produced?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> Love the tray.
> 
> So, what's your ebay strategy? Strike while the iron is hot or wait 'til the end of the event, late October, when (allegedly) no more of anything is going to be produced?



You've done research than me! Maybe I can still get a handbag or scarf. 

Fortunately, I'm only planning on selling a couple things, but I'll wait until closer to the holidays. Ebay has tons of the Target merch now.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> You've done research than me! Maybe I can still get a handbag or scarf.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm only planning on selling a couple things, but I'll wait until closer to the holidays. Ebay has tons of the Target merch now.



Well i looked into it after you posted. I had heard about the Missoni/T'get thing but not that it was short-lived. I hadn't realized lots of these pairings (high/low end) are intentionally very brief. So that's why I was surprised to read of bare shelves and cues out the door at 7 am. 

I think waiting is a good idea, in terms of Ebay. Unless, of course, you catch wind that more stock is coming in past October, in which case you'll have to pick your moment well!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 17, 2011)

IC that I would buy these just to have them. I can't ever see myself wearing them but they are glorious and hideous all at the same time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2011)

Those are so awesome! I feel like Hyde from That 70s Show would wear them  I think that would be a totally awesome buy! :happy:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 18, 2011)

I actually owned a pair of that exact fit but in a much more sane dark denim but eBayed them off well over a year ago since they were that thin, stretchy denim I dislike so much. Those..."things" are 100% cotton, though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I would buy these just to have them. I can't ever see myself wearing them but they are glorious and hideous all at the same time.



I totally love those. I would so buy them in my size.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 18, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I would buy these just to have them. I can't ever see myself wearing them but they are glorious and hideous all at the same time.



My husband would totally wear pants like that with his nasty old thrift store "hobo jacket" blazer, and revel in the glorious hideousness of it.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 19, 2011)

IC: I really want a cross the body bag with an extra long strap ...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I would buy these just to have them. I can't ever see myself wearing them but they are glorious and hideous all at the same time.



I won these...and now I have to figure out what on EARTH I will wear with them!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 24, 2011)

A white to beige or pastel yellow (you get my point) shirt that's got a cool graphic on it. And some chucks.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 24, 2011)

Just looked on Yours Clothing to see they've got a military style coat (green, grey & black) for £39. The same military style coat Asda were selling last winter for £18. Don't waste your money, people. I have the grey & black versions and they're not even worth £18.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 25, 2011)

After a week of looking at and enjoying some of the Target Missoni stuff around my house and watching loads of items NOT sell on Ebay, I returned all but the vase and picture frame, and four large mugs (which we were badly in need of). I'm notorious for procrastinating about listing stuff on Ebay and it just didn't seem worth the potential headache to me. I couldn't even justify keeping the tray. As much as I loved it, I have several I rarely have the opportunity to use as it is.

OK, now I'm suddenly homesick for St. Louis, my friends, family and DINNER PARTIES.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2011)

IC I am nervous about my wardrobe choices while visiting my mom. She's always been kind of judgy on my looks so i always get butterflies to look nice for her. I have my holy clothing purple outfit to wear with leggings and my thigh high boots. (those ones i posted) I also have my two new dresses to wear. I am so happy to see my parents but all those mother/daughter issues arise too


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had this tee shirt since 6th/7th grade. (well over a decade)
I still love it. 

View attachment 110929-015448.jpg


----------



## Angel (Sep 30, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I won these...and now I have to figure out what on EARTH I will wear with them!



Purple socks, Donny.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 30, 2011)

I Confess, I love buying short skirts just to wear over my jeans. I love how that looks, always have. [Even though most my friends, and my mom, think it looks ridiculous.]


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2011)

IC I'm so happy autumn is here. I love the snug clothes I get to wear this time of year, the dark colours, the boots, the scarves, the gloves... autumn/winter fashion is my favourite.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 7, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I love boots, I truly do. These were ones I tried on at Avenue. I used to order very expensive ones from Tall Gals catalog back when they still existed. Now, because they're less a staple than they were in my pre-professional days, I don't tend to spend as much on them but I will look into your suggestions.
> 
> The length of the boots I tried on... I'm not sure what typical fat girl is gonna fit in them. They're great on this model, but she's gotta have a good 6" on the average woman out there.




I just bought these boots, and the height for me is perfect. They could actually use to be about an inch longer to hit my knee. I will say, they bag in the ankles for me, because I apparently have relatively small ankles... who knew? Also... I wore them to work Tuesday, and I had a problem with them not staying in place. They were constantly sliding down. (Annoyingly so) 

I haven't decided if I'm going to keep them, or throw them back.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 8, 2011)

MzDeeZyre said:


> I just bought these boots, and the height for me is perfect. They could actually use to be about an inch longer to hit my knee. I will say, they bag in the ankles for me, because I apparently have relatively small ankles... who knew? Also... I wore them to work Tuesday, and I had a problem with them not staying in place. They were constantly sliding down. (Annoyingly so)
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to keep them, or throw them back.



I've seen them on others and they're stunning... just not on me. But, yeah, the ankle bagging seems to be an issue for some. I think my calves are thick enough to hold them where I put them, so to speak, without crunching around the ankles. Just don't have long enough calves to make it work. <sigh> I had hopes though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2011)

I had problems with slippage from the boots i recently bought from OSP. They're supposed to go right above the knee but i guess my legs are too skinny. They slouch a lot! It's so hit and miss for boots. I hate that!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

IC I wish I could find bras that diddnt show under skinny straps (the clear ones never give me enough support or snap), or that were not so huge they show under my new dress hoping my sports type bra in black will just end up looking like the dress straps I mean there is black in the dress after all  I just dont want to not be able to wear my lovely new dress out and about


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 8, 2011)

As this is the clothing confessional....

I confess I hate fat people clothes. It's either too stuffy or too revealing. There doesn't seem to be such this as a modest kind of middle ground. What would be called modest is something like a turtleneck or a plain all-the-way-up-to-the-neck shirt with all these bells and whistle. Which just make it overkill. And "modest" seems to mean grey,beige, white or black. Ugh. 

I'm fed up with it. The only real reason I wanna be skinny is because there's way better clothing options.


----------



## ChaosRains (Oct 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> As this is the clothing confessional....
> 
> I confess I hate fat people clothes. It's either too stuffy or too revealing. There doesn't seem to be such this as a modest kind of middle ground. What would be called modest is something like a turtleneck or a plain all-the-way-up-to-the-neck shirt with all these bells and whistle. Which just make it overkill. And "modest" seems to mean grey,beige, white or black. Ugh.
> 
> I'm fed up with it. The only real reason I wanna be skinny is because there's way better clothing options.



I could have written this post! Why is everything either flowered or minuscule? I have an extremely long torso and HUGE boobs so all shirts are too damn short. I love Torrid, their panties rock. However, most of their clothes are too revealing.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 10, 2011)

You can find relatively modest things nearly anywhere, esp. since the whole layering thing is in style right now. But it's hard and you wind up looking through racks and racks before you find something that is neither hoochy nor inspired by my grandmother's bedspread.

I've found work-appropriate wear at Torrid -- mostly jackets and pants -- but it took me a while.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 10, 2011)

That's only if you're lucky enough to fit in anything. I'm a 28/30. I can only fit in burlap sacks or hoochie wear. And it pisses me off. I'm a modest 21 year old looking for things I know will look good on me. And nothing that's available does.

Add in that I look horrid in prints, hate girly things, and refuse to wear white, pink, beige, brown or yellow. And that gives zero options.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll admit I've never shopped for clothes at more than a size 20, Carla. I get frustrated at all the V-neck tops because my boobs are always out there and that's not always appropriate. I can only imagine how hard it is when you're bigger.

But just as a rant. . . Who decided fat women wanted to wear big ugly prints? Nobody looks good in them. Nobody. Not fat, nor thin, nor size 12, 14, or 16. They're just foul.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 10, 2011)

Not for nothing.... but I'm a 30/32 and I have a great wardrobe. (so I am told) I do have to look for things, but quite honestly there are some great things out right now. 

I think it's very absolute to say that there is nothing in a 28/30 size range. I suppose if you don't do online shopping that your choices are rather limited. But there are things out there for us SSBBW's. Don't give up looking, and don't get discouraged. If you look.... you will find them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> That's only if you're lucky enough to fit in anything. I'm a 28/30. I can only fit in burlap sacks or hoochie wear. And it pisses me off. I'm a modest 21 year old looking for things I know will look good on me. And nothing that's available does.
> 
> Add in that I look horrid in prints, hate girly things, and refuse to wear white, pink, beige, brown or yellow. And that gives zero options.



What MzDee said. I would kill for the options you have at 28/30. I'm way over that. I could easily have a killer wardrobe at your size. lol.  Grass is always greener I guess!


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> As this is the clothing confessional....
> 
> I confess I hate fat people clothes. It's either too stuffy or too revealing. There doesn't seem to be such this as a modest kind of middle ground. What would be called modest is something like a turtleneck or a plain all-the-way-up-to-the-neck shirt with all these bells and whistle. Which just make it overkill. And "modest" seems to mean grey,beige, white or black. Ugh.
> 
> I'm fed up with it. The only real reason I wanna be skinny is because there's way better clothing options.



Yes. This is part of the reason why I'm learning to sew. It's so hard to find decent clothes. But sewing is has it's pitfalls too. Trying to find patterns that are my size has been rather difficult. I've also discovered that straight sized patterns aren't sized right either. I've been making a skirt for my mom who is generally a size 8/10 and I had to use the size 12 out of the pattern to make it fit her. I was really pissed off about that. Then I took out the pattern (I had to get it on ebay) I got for myself and discovered that the measurments for the largest size on the pattern (size 26) were really more like a size 22. So now I have to learn how to resize the pattern to fit me, before I can do anything. 

A pastel crew neck shirt with a giant fucking flower on the bottom or a polyester blend with a throw up print aren't chic. And you know what else? I'm tired of jersey knit sportswear separates too. I know they are stretchy and stretchy is good, but man, enough. But then I noticed jersey knits are in this fall for everyone, so there's jersey everywhere. I can't get away from it. 

And I like colors, but I don't like how so often the choices are pastels and primary colors or black and white. There seemed to be a small explosion of websites for plus size clothes, but most of them stop at a size 22 or 24. No help there. The clothes I want to wear on sites that do go up to a size 30/32 are beyond my price range right now. It's frustrating. I kind of wish there was a sample sale site just for plus size clothes. There might be more options on a site like that, maybe. In theory. 

For now I'm trying to layer and mix certain menswear items into my wardrobe and femme it up. Trying is the optimal word here. Point is, I totally agree with you. Finding clothes we like and that we can express ourselves in shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Isa (Oct 11, 2011)

I totally feel your pain Carla! 




MzDeeZyre said:


> *Not for nothing.... but I'm a 30/32 and I have a great wardrobe. (so I am told) I do have to look for things, but quite honestly there are some great things out right now.
> *
> I think it's very absolute to say that there is nothing in a 28/30 size range. I suppose if you don't do online shopping that your choices are rather limited. But there are things out there for us SSBBW's. Don't give up looking, and don't get discouraged. If you look.... you will find them.



As a size 32 I wish you'd post some of the places you are finding all of this great clothing, specifically pants. I am nearly in panic mode trying to find nice non-polyester (i hate that fabric!) pants to wear, preferable the twill type. Usually I purchase several pair yearly at Junonia but for some reason they do not appear to be offering them this year. I do not shop much online due to the time and money wasted trying to figure out sizing. 

I seriously do not know what to do.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2011)

It would be nice to shop online if shipping and currency conversion didn't cost an arm and a first born.

Mind you, I'm also very picky on what I like. I do not like things that are overly feminine. But I don't want to be in plain t-shirts and turtlenecks, either. It's very complicated.

Add in that I'm under 5 feet and have a long torso but short limbs, and it's basically impossible to find anything good enough for me to wear.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2011)

Isa said:


> I totally feel your pain Carla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Onestopplus has added several shops to it's offerings. Some of them do go up to a size 32. The thing tho is that you have to first take your measurments ( you can get a longer tape measure from amplestuff.com. I think that's where I got mine and it was $3.50). Then you have to look at the size chart for each shop and sometimes for each item. Don't go by the size you are, go by the measurments for the shop. It's a pain in the ass tho if you think your size is there and the largest size they have is still like ten or twenty inches under your measurements. Each shop differs in measurements and sometimes the items in each shop are totally different. Alight is like that especially since they sell different designers. You're stuck tho when you've checked five different online shops and none of them have stuff that will fit you. I just got a pair of boots from Ulla Popken, hoping against hope that they would fit, but they didn't and so I bascially ended up losing $12 in shipping just to try them on.  I will stick to zappos or endless and just find a way to femme up men's shoes from now on. 




CarlaSixx said:


> It would be nice to shop online if shipping and currency conversion didn't cost an arm and a first born.
> 
> Mind you, I'm also very picky on what I like. I do not like things that are overly feminine. But I don't want to be in plain t-shirts and turtlenecks, either. It's very complicated.
> 
> Add in that I'm under 5 feet and have a long torso but short limbs, and it's basically impossible to find anything good enough for me to wear.



I do understand. I actually want to look feminine but I'm finding that the stuff I think is chic doesn't come in my size most of the time so then I've got to figure out how to get around boring sweaters and boring tshirts or dresses that won't go well with my shape. It's getting colder which means layering for me anyhow, but how to do it without looking matronly or overly masculine? I don't know yet. I think with some things tho, you just have to get them altered. Pants and sleeves can be hemmed for a few extra bucks. I have just resigned myself to having to do this if I want some things to fit. It's hard to fit my arms, so I have to get a shirt that will fit the arms but then the torso is too big, so I'm just going to either have to figure out how to take it in myself or just take it to a tailor.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2011)

See, I don't like layering. I feel it makes me look even bigger, which I don't want, and hemming would work except that I have to lose almost a foot of material on most pants, which basically changes the look entirely. 

One thing that really pisses me off is cap sleeves/tank tops. I don't want to expose my arms and I don't want to be wearing cardigans and jackets just to hide my arms. They never look right on me and that stuffiness thing comes back, too. 

I'd like to learn to sew, but I have very little patience and even less space. I tend to sew by hand because I allllways screw up with a machine. So it takes forever and has to be very basic things, unfortunately. And finding material that's even good enough to use is hard, too.


----------



## Isa (Oct 11, 2011)

olwen said:


> Actually, Onestopplus has added several shops to it's offerings. Some of them do go up to a size 32. The thing tho is that you have to first take your measurments ( you can get a longer tape measure from amplestuff.com. I think that's where I got mine and it was $3.50). Then you have to look at the size chart for each shop and sometimes for each item. Don't go by the size you are, go by the measurments for the shop. It's a pain in the ass tho if you think your size is there and the largest size they have is still like ten or twenty inches under your measurements. Each shop differs in measurements and sometimes the items in each shop are totally different. Alight is like that especially since they sell different designers. You're stuck tho when you've checked five different online shops and none of them have stuff that will fit you. I just got a pair of boots from Ulla Popken, hoping against hope that they would fit, but they didn't and so I bascially ended up losing $12 in shipping just to try them on.  I will stick to zappos or endless and just find a way to femme up men's shoes from now on.



You just had to mention shoes, didn't you!  Size 12 women's here and that is a whole different can of worms for winter. I do much better in the summer with sandals and flip-flops. So tired of men's shoes that I could scream but often that is all I can make work. 

Thanks for the advice, I will take another look at onestoplus. I did try ordering by measurements a couple years ago on several sites and it was a total disaster, maybe things have gotten better.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> See, I don't like layering. I feel it makes me look even bigger, which I don't want, and hemming would work except that I have to lose almost a foot of material on most pants, which basically changes the look entirely.
> 
> One thing that really pisses me off is cap sleeves/tank tops. I don't want to expose my arms and I don't want to be wearing cardigans and jackets just to hide my arms. They never look right on me and that stuffiness thing comes back, too.
> 
> I'd like to learn to sew, but I have very little patience and even less space. I tend to sew by hand because I allllways screw up with a machine. So it takes forever and has to be very basic things, unfortunately. And finding material that's even good enough to use is hard, too.



Shapers. Seriously, invest in a pair of spanx. I actually just got one. I was resistant to the idea for a long time thinking I should be comfortable enough with my body to not need one, but the more I get into fashion the more I realize, some things will give me the look I want if I just go ahead and wear one. 

I have a lot of dressy tank tops since they fit. I just don't have a choice. So I just go ahead and wear the cardigans and shrugs when it gets chilly. You might want to consider just buying men's shirts. You would still have to alter them, but some styles are unisex and might work for you.

I have been working on my mother's skirt for a month. I literally sewed on the waistband incorrectly three times today. I gave up for the day, but I'm determined to figure it out. Good thing tho is that thru making all these mistakes I'm learning how to use my machine and how to construct clothes. I actually only found out yesterday that there is a little thingy above the needle where I can easily cut the thread. I've had this machine for over a year. :doh: It's def slow going figuring this out on my own, but I'm just determined to learn to do this. I'm just sick of not being able to find stuff I like that will also fit. 

Sorry that finding fabric is hard. I take it for granted that there is a fashion district here with blocks and blocks of fabric and notions stores at different prices.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2011)

Isa said:


> You just had to mention shoes, didn't you!  Size 12 women's here and that is a whole different can of worms for winter. I do much better in the summer with sandals and flip-flops. So tired of men's shoes that I could scream but often that is all I can make work.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I will take another look at onestoplus. I did try ordering by measurements a couple years ago on several sites and it was a total disaster, maybe things have gotten better.



I'm sick of men's shoes too. Totally unfemme, but what else can one do? I actually saw these men's boots that made me drool. I really can do a lot with those. 

I just find that if I shop by measurements I don't have to do as many returns and I read the descriptions carefully and if I have a question about it that I just need answered I will call customer service. Sometimes they do have answers.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2011)

olwen said:


> Shapers. Seriously, invest in a pair of spanx. I actually just got one. I was resistant to the idea for a long time thinking I should be comfortable enough with my body to not need one, but the more I get into fashion the more I realize, some things will give me the look I want if I just go ahead and wear one.
> 
> **snip**
> 
> Sorry that finding fabric is hard. I take it for granted that there is a fashion district here with blocks and blocks of fabric and notions stores at different prices.



I have tried shapers.  60$ down the drain. They sucked, they hurt, didn't fit right and ended up tearing after 3 wears. I'm not looking to appear feminine or boobalicious, which is what shapers tend to do. I just hate my arms and don't want the pudding pudge all exposed. Shapers feel absolutely awful and just don't work for me. They're either too long or too short, and they really hurt in some places. They don't make anything smoother. They just squish it all together  And my only real appearance issue is the arms. I'm pretty proportionate. I just hate that my arms look like I poured pudding into my skin. And I find it looks gross.

I wouldn't have as hard a time with finding fabric if the outlets here had more than just quilting cotton, fleece, flannel, pastel broadcloth, and drapery  We only have 2 shops for fabric and one of them is closing before 2012. It's awful.

ETA: Men's stuff... I like. I have a men's moto jacket, wear men's shoes, men's cologne, have a man's hairstyle... I'm pretty butch for a generally straight female. And that's what I like. Butch, but not too butch.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have tried shapers.  60$ down the drain. They sucked, they hurt, didn't fit right and ended up tearing after 3 wears. I'm not looking to appear feminine or boobalicious, which is what shapers tend to do. I just hate my arms and don't want the pudding pudge all exposed. Shapers feel absolutely awful and just don't work for me. They're either too long or too short, and they really hurt in some places. They don't make anything smoother. They just squish it all together  And my only real appearance issue is the arms. I'm pretty proportionate. I just hate that my arms look like I poured pudding into my skin. And I find it looks gross.
> 
> I wouldn't have as hard a time with finding fabric if the outlets here had more than just quilting cotton, fleece, flannel, pastel broadcloth, and drapery  We only have 2 shops for fabric and one of them is closing before 2012. It's awful.



I actually like the tightness from the shaper. Feels like a corset, but I can breathe. LOL But I've only worn it once so it hasn't fallen apart yet. I'm not trying to look boobalicious. My belly has an extra bump in it near the top that just ruins the shape (and sometimes the fit) of some tops and dresses. It occurred to me one day that a shaper would flatten it enough to make some things fit _and _make the garment look the way it was designed to look. 

What if you cut the legs off of an old pair of tights and slipped em onto your arms...it would be kinda punk (dunno if you're going for that) but it might work...I dunno. Just spit balling here. 

Maybe there is an online fabric/notions shop closer to you that has more choices....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd have to order from fabric.com or something. Shipping problems, though. 

I actually don't own tights. They feel gross and I hate the tightness so I stopped wearing them once it was my decision what I could wear. 

I like structured clothing, which good quality men's clothing tends to be, except that's it's made in a V because men are built differently, so I need to size up way more than I need on top (about 2 sizes up) just so it fits my hips. But when things are structured in women's clothing, they always seem to have to add frills or lace or something, and if there isn't, then it tends to be TOO structured to wear it looks uncomfortable and stuffy. So it feels like I can't win. 

If I could have my very own personal designer, I would be in heaven, cuz nothing in stores comes close to what I would prefer to wear. 

And structured does not mean tight. Tight fitting stuff is the most disgusting feeling. Any bit tight fitting and I feel hideous and disgusting in a garment. And it feels hookerish if it's feminine AND tight. I just don't like dressing that way.


----------



## olwen (Oct 11, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'd have to order from fabric.com or something. Shipping problems, though.
> 
> I actually don't own tights. They feel gross and I hate the tightness so I stopped wearing them once it was my decision what I could wear.
> 
> ...



True about men's shirts. Serious altering must be done. 

I don't know any women who want to wear tight clothes, just fitted ones. No I take it back. Fetish gear is all about the tightness. So the kinster in me likes that stuff. Makes me feel secure and comfortable I think...I'm not sure how to explain it. Generally, I would think that any woman who wears tight clothes on purpose (who isn't in and S&M club or doesn't have to dress like that for work) needs a What Not To Wear intervention. 

Tights to me aren't tight at all, but that or leggings are also necessary when wearing skirts and dresses. I don't like lace or ruffles or frills either. Feminine to me is stylish, sophisticated, chic and always appropriate and on trend or setting trends. I mostly just don't want to have people calling me sir. It happens much too much. Trying to negotiate the right kind of feminine without being uber femme is hard. It's difficult to do when you're shaped like a linebacker and you can't wear heels. I had actually been wondering lately if I should do a modified masculine look, but try to make it seem feminine, whatever that means at this size...I've only had this thought a few days ago, so still trying to figure it out.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 11, 2011)

I've oddly never been mistaken for a man, which is really interesting considering I dress and find I personally look a lot like one. But I like looking pretty darn masculine. 

I guess fitted would be an appropriate word. I used to believe that if you could get into it, it fit. I was young and hated myself way more than I do now, though. So that might explain it. I feel fitted is still too stuffy unless it's visually structured, like something very tailored or military style. I like a relaxed fit, cuz I feel it's going to lay properly, and I tug and play way less with my clothing when I don't feel it's too close fitting. I have a bad habit of constantly pulling on my clothes either out of boredom, to try and make it fit differently, or if it feels too short for my liking. It's awful.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've oddly never been mistaken for a man, which is really interesting considering I dress and find I personally look a lot like one. But I like looking pretty darn masculine.



Off-topic, but when I was little I looked so much like a boy. Other girls used to ask me out. They thought I was damn cute.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

I confess, I love weird clothing styles like Lolita, and Cyber Goth. I wish I could rock those looks.... or could find suitable items in plus-sizes so I could, even in my own home just to make _me_ feel good, wear them.


----------



## penguin (Oct 17, 2011)

olwen said:


> Yes. This is part of the reason why I'm learning to sew. It's so hard to find decent clothes. But sewing is has it's pitfalls too. Trying to find patterns that are my size has been rather difficult.



One way around this is to start by using your current clothes as a base. If there's an item you love love love, you can make a pattern from that piece by tracing around it (remembering to leave sewing allowance). There are a few tutorials out there on how to do that, too.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Oct 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I confess, I love weird clothing styles like Lolita, and Cyber Goth. I wish I could rock those looks.... or could find suitable items in plus-sizes so I could, even in my own home just to make _me_ feel good, wear them.



I'm with you on this. I'm pretty buttoned up, but my big secret is that I'd love to dress like a steampunk/goth/pirate if only to wear around while I clean my house.


----------



## olwen (Oct 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> One way around this is to start by using your current clothes as a base. If there's an item you love love love, you can make a pattern from that piece by tracing around it (remembering to leave sewing allowance). There are a few tutorials out there on how to do that, too.



I actually did that when I made leggings. But I somehow managed to make them too long in the waist. They go up to my boobs. I need to cut it back several inches. I don't know how I managed that. I would like to make a shirt next but I need to figure out how to expand the armholes enough to make the sleeves fit. 

I did find some video tutorials for installing a zipper and attaching a waistband so I finally finished the skirt I was making for my mother. Only took me a month.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 23, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> I'm with you on this. I'm pretty buttoned up, but my big secret is that I'd love to dress like a steampunk/goth/pirate if only to wear around while I clean my house.



We must be twins...at this moment I am trying to figure out how to make a petticoat for under a skirt to complete my pirate outfit. I say it is for Halloween but I would so wear it at least once a week.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 3, 2011)

IC I love my new dresses i got over the last week but I haven't gotten to wear them. I haven't left the apartment in a long time due to being sick and having sick kids. I want to doll up and look all cute tomorrow for Max's karate class just because


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm shaking in anger at Simply Be right now.

I ordered a parka almost two weeks ago, intending to have it for Halloween and Bonfire Night. The day it was meant to arrive, I looked on their delivery website to see it had accidentally been 'misrouted to the incorrect depot'. I thought fair enough, it'll get here eventually, this kind of thing happens.

Except today, almost a week after no update on whether or not it's ever going to leave the 'incorrect depot', I get an e-mail from Simply Be saying its return has been credited to my account.

And they're still charging me £2.99 postage.

For a coat I never even fucking saw. That never came anywhere near me.

My e-mail back looks more like a ransom note slash Christmas wishlist than a complaint. I want vouchers and discounts and a puppy and FOR YOU TO TAKE THE CHARGE OFF YOU STUPID FUCKERS.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Nov 4, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm shaking in anger at Simply Be right now.
> 
> I ordered a parka almost two weeks ago, intending to have it for Halloween and Bonfire Night. The day it was meant to arrive, I looked on their delivery website to see it had accidentally been 'misrouted to the incorrect depot'. I thought fair enough, it'll get here eventually, this kind of thing happens.
> 
> ...



I hate when crap like that happens--I hope you get TWO puppies!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 7, 2011)

IC I wish ny hair would grow faster. I need it to be at least 2 inches longer before I can even begin to think about tying it up or anything stylish. That'll take til mid January though. I wish it would be ready by mid December


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2011)

IC For the past week, I've been madly searching google for Corsets and Keyhole Halter Tops. Think I could find _anything_ in my size? Of _course_ not.

Sometimes lack of certain fashion items for us big women really pisses me off.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 11, 2011)

IC Nothing makes me feel sexier than the perfect high heels. I just wish I wasn't already 6' tall and towering over everyone sans shoes!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 12, 2011)

I know this dress would never look good on me, but I think it's stunning and I can't stop thinking about it.


Jennifer Nettles (Sugarland) CMA 2011 Awards- Naeem Khan dress


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 21, 2011)

IC I actually broke down and made an eBay account. _*Just*_ so I could contact that person about the leg warmers and arm fluffies....so help me, if it'll be an outrageous price for them to be enlarged. >;O * Hell hath no fury like this fatty overcharged!*


----------



## Piink (Nov 21, 2011)

IC I am dying for some more heels and some ankle booties. I don't care if my ankles hurt. I just wish my boyfriend was about 3" taller so I wouldn't be taller then him when wearing them. He gets "short-man syndrome" when I do! . And, I've been dying to find a corset in my size. And it has to be PINK and ZEBRA. But I so do not want to go custom! I may just have to learn to make them myself!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 22, 2011)

Piink said:


> IC I am dying for some more heels and some ankle booties. I don't care if my ankles hurt. I just wish my boyfriend was about 3" taller so I wouldn't be taller then him when wearing them. He gets "short-man syndrome" when I do! . And, I've been dying to find a corset in my size. And it has to be PINK and ZEBRA. But I so do not want to go custom! I may just have to learn to make them myself!


Definitely hear you on the corset thing, kinda drives me crazy.


----------



## Piink (Nov 22, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Definitely hear you on the corset thing, kinda drives me crazy.



I swear it's ridiculous!! A friend knows how to sew, so maybe I'll just buy the supplies and have her do one. A custom one from a specialty store would be about $300+  ... This poor chunky monkey cannot afford that! lol

IC I also want a sweater dress? Why? I have no idea. Florida + Sweater = to hot. Florida + Sweater Dress = death! lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 27, 2011)

I CONFESS I'M UPSET.


So... I ordered my Monif C dress a few weeks ago...... the original package was RETURNED TO SENDER( after paying $45 for shipping!!!!!), because I didn't write 'ground floor' on the fucking address....... and now they're asking me for ANOTHER $45 for them to resend it.... i'm really pissed off, and can't afford to pay that...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I'm hoping they for some reason will be awesome and resend it without charging me... I need it for an event on December 10th and If i don't have it by then, there's no point.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I CONFESS I'M UPSET.
> 
> 
> So... I ordered my Monif C dress a few weeks ago...... the original package was RETURNED TO SENDER( after paying $45 for shipping!!!!!), because I didn't write 'ground floor' on the fucking address....... and now they're asking me for ANOTHER $45 for them to resend it.... i'm really pissed off, and can't afford to pay that...FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I'm hoping they for some reason will be awesome and resend it without charging me... I need it for an event on December 10th and If i don't have it by then, there's no point.



Ack, I know the rage of this kind of thing! Bastards. I hope you get it soon, and without the extra charge!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2011)

That sucks for the shipping  Companies are such arses to deal with sometimes 




------


IC....Growing out my hair sure is some _risky business._


----------



## Piink (Dec 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx - Looks great on you! Not so much on Mr. Cruise, though. {Not into Tom Cruise, at all. He gives me the heebie-jeebies!}

IC ... Tomorrow is Operation: Closet Cleanup ... Why? I'm still holding onto clothes I will never fit in again. Size 15/16 jeans? I haven't worn those since my 8th grade year(s) which was 2003-2005! I failed 8th grade once because I couldn't do math. =[ And last year, I bought a large lot of clothing for $75 off of Craigslist. Some of the shirts are too big for me. I also now have 4 drawers full of PLAIN t-shirts. With about 15-20 per drawer that is a lot of t-shirts!! I was given a lot of clothes last year, as well. (Some friends were cleaning out their closets. They lost weight so gave me what didn't fit!)

I only wear about 10% of what is in my closet. I'm going to have a yard-sale, and what I can't sell, I'll donate! 

Then it is off to the thrift stores to buy more!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

Having zero luck looking for an underwire plunge bra in dark navy (must be plunge, must be dark navy) in a 46C. It would help if the straps are thin too but that's negotiable.

I thought I found some at Cacique but...nope. *sobs*

Can anyone help???


----------



## crayola box (Dec 11, 2011)

My search turned up nothing. Are bras dye-able? Rit is awful for dark colors but a good dye might be able to take medium blue to navy depending on the fabric...maybe something like this? not a true plunge but very low cut. Good luck!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

crayola box said:


> My search turned up nothing. Are bras dye-able? Rit is awful for dark colors but a good dye might be able to take medium blue to navy depending on the fabric...maybe something like this? not a true plunge but very low cut. Good luck!


LOL I have that bra in EVERY color they make (including some not listed there) and that includes a royal blue one, but it's not dark enough, yet black is too dark (and you're right--it's low-cut enough to do the job). I'm not going to chance dyeing anything. 

Thanks for your help though!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 12, 2011)

IC I am being tortured by the fact that i am on a shopping break until after the papers are signed on the house.. It's torture.. I want some cute, new winter clothes and i'm bombarded with sale ads every day and i just reluctantly delete them.. House is more important than new clothes.. house is more important!! Must keep that chant up


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 16, 2011)

IC that I am an Old Navy clothes whore. But over the course of the last few orders, I have been SO displeased by the quality of product they are sending out. 

Sweaters that are unraveling, Shirts that are uber thin, and pill after the first wash, jeans that are crazy long. 

Anyone else having quality issues from ON recently??


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 16, 2011)

MzDeeZyre said:


> IC that I am an Old Navy clothes whore. But over the course of the last few orders, I have been SO displeased by the quality of product they are sending out.
> 
> Sweaters that are unraveling, Shirts that are uber thin, and pill after the first wash, jeans that are crazy long.
> 
> Anyone else having quality issues from ON recently??



I know an ON employee and what she says is happening internally is that ON is being bumped down a notch quality-wise and Gap is filling in its spot on the totem pole, or something like that.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2011)

IC I did a bit of shopping post Xmas day (online) and I'm excited for it all to come.... Now I'm sorting through my clothes, reorganising and trying to find some to throw out but it's so hard to choose.... I love the clothes I'm getting, don't need all the clothes I have but I'm finding it hard to choose things to give away.... 

I just need to be ruthless I think...


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 27, 2011)

IC that I'm going on a skiing trip next week, and am really freaking out about what to wear, and where to find the clothes.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 27, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> IC I did a bit of shopping post Xmas day (online) and I'm excited for it all to come.... Now I'm sorting through my clothes, reorganising and trying to find some to throw out but it's so hard to choose.... I love the clothes I'm getting, don't need all the clothes I have but I'm finding it hard to choose things to give away....
> 
> I just need to be ruthless I think...



I was contemplating doing the same thing earlier! I get paid on the 30th and praaay there will be some things left in the sales... in any eventuality, I plan on bagging up A LOT of stuff tomorrow and sending it on its way. It helps me justify new things, and helps me feel my style's progressed. :happy:


----------



## BellaBelle (Dec 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I was contemplating doing the same thing earlier! I get paid on the 30th and praaay there will be some things left in the sales... in any eventuality, I plan on bagging up A LOT of stuff tomorrow and sending it on its way. It helps me justify new things, and helps me feel my style's progressed. :happy:



Hi -

Have you ever used the site OneStopPlus.com? They're having a 75% off sale with free shipping and I have never had problems with them and my things usually come early. They also use package tracking with their orders as well. I was at my desk today comparing sales and hoping some good stuff is left by my payday too! Hope that helps.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2011)

BellaBelle said:


> Hi -
> 
> Have you ever used the site OneStopPlus.com? They're having a 75% off sale with free shipping and I have never had problems with them and my things usually come early. They also use package tracking with their orders as well. I was at my desk today comparing sales and hoping some good stuff is left by my payday too! Hope that helps.



They do ship internationally and have amazing sales, one issue I had though was I put 2 bras and 2 dresses in my cart and only the bras were avaliable to me once I went to check out... it said the two dresses were not able to be shipped to Australia.... Awesome bras through!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2011)

^^^ Have just checked out OneStopPlus thanks to you two and I love it! I've already found a lot of things I've been looking for for ages. Thank yooou.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 29, 2011)

IC I can NEVER find sexy/lingerie style bras in my size that I don't have to use extenders for. This makes me wonder if I measured myself wrong, or if bra companies really just fucking suck that much. 

(Then again I can never find lingerie that sounds like it would fit me in _any_ way. So maybe I'm just an impossible size. :doh: )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 29, 2011)

What's your band size? You can PM me if you'd prefer. If it's over 48, yeah, sexy bras pretty much don't happen sans extenders.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 29, 2011)

:doh: Pretty much thought so. My band size is 58. 
F. M. L. 

Seriously wish I could make my own. >(

Most horrible mental image just occured:

Walking into Lane Bryant, buying _one_ sexy bra, and then like a mass amount of extenders.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 29, 2011)

58? Are you sure? You must be much more top-heavy than me I guess. I'm a looot heavier than you and mine's only 54. Only mentioning that since you said there's a possibility you mismeasured.

And don't be ashamed - I buy LB plunge bras because they're the only ones that work for certain outfits, and I use 2 extenders for each bra. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 29, 2011)

Yay I'm not alone! xD I have a converter bra that I got in I think 54? and had to use two extenders to make it so the poor bra wouldn't give out on me through the day. 

But seriously, would it _kill_ a lingerie company to make babydolls for women my size and beyond? I'm pretty darn sure it wouldn't. 

[end hijacking of thread/rant]


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yay I'm not alone! xD I have a converter bra that I got in I think 54? and had to use two extenders to make it so the poor bra wouldn't give out on me through the day.
> 
> But seriously, would it _kill_ a lingerie company to make babydolls for women my size and beyond? I'm pretty darn sure it wouldn't.
> 
> [end hijacking of thread/rant]



Talk to castingpearls.... She buys / has a lot of lovely lingerie.... Not sure of size though. Check out the lingerie thread to see where the other ladies are buying it from...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I could find sexy bras in 46H or higher. They just don't seem to have any  

Not only that, but straps are awful, too. They're never short enough. I'd have to get someone to re-sew them to the bra at a shorter length cuz even when the straps are at their smallest, they're still too long of straps. It's a curse being this short, I tell ya.


----------



## Isa (Jan 11, 2012)

IC to purchasing clothing when it really is not affordable right now. I have been looking so long for decent fitting, basic twill pants that could be worn to work that once found, it had to be done. I purchased two pairs in a Catherine's store over the weekend. Now their website has them at an even lower price so just made another purchase of 5 more. 

It feels as if a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 12, 2012)

IC that getting another bra fitting has been eye-opening. 

I got fitted about three years ago, and it was okay back then, but my weight has fluctuated quite substantially since then and so I needed to get sized again. Well... I ended up being a 46I. The store doesn't carry over a 46H, so they got me into a 48H that was as close to the right size as possible. And though I fit it perfectly, I didn't like how full the full coverage was... so I got a different bra in a cup size smaller... BAD idea. I can't return the bra, now, though  But at least I'll know to get the right one next time... even if it does poke out the top of all my clothes... at least it fit right and I'd actually be wearing one. (lotsa women here surprisingly don't).

IAC that I got a wig in the mail today and when I saw it wasn't the right one, I immediately contacted the company. They went above and beyond to fix the issue (which wasn't really an issue...) and I LOVE the company even more for it  This is seriously the BEST wig I've ever owned.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 13, 2012)

Got any links on your favorite wig companies? I'm kind of contemplating some wigs since my hair is going away. Everyone thinks it in my head but i swear i'm going bald. I want a wig or two to cover it up.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 13, 2012)

I like www.arda-wigs.com
and www.shop.cosplay.com

Both have heat-resistant fibers so you can style them, and they don't look at all like plastic. I really like Arda because they have enormous cap sizes (23") but the service and prices have been more reasonable at CosComShopping. 


I trust cosplayers in their wig selections because I've tried places like Hair Sisters and whatnot and the wigs were never full enough or all too nice, to me.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jan 13, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I like www.arda-wigs.com
> and www.shop.cosplay.com
> 
> Both have heat-resistant fibers so you can style them, and they don't look at all like plastic. I really like Arda because they have enormous cap sizes (23") but the service and prices have been more reasonable at CosComShopping.
> ...


Have you had a pretty good experience with the wigs so far? I've always wanted to try them, but didn't want to sink a ton of money into them and then hate them or have problems keeping them on. Any tips or tricks that you've learned?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 13, 2012)

I started with cheap wigs and learnt that it's best to invest, lol.

Two tips: Always wear a wig cap under the actual wig (it looks like a stocking/knee-high tights)
and
Oil Sheen is a life saver.

A wig cap will keep the wig clean to get a lot of good wears out of it, keep your hair snug under the wig so it doesn't look all lumpy, and gives the wig something to cling onto as well. Very important!

As for oil sheen... it stops it from tangling, and when it does tangle, it makes it a hell of a lot easier to un tangle.

I've got bunches of tips on wig wear, though  Three years of it will do that, haha. And I'm always finding new tricks!


----------



## guam_girl (Jan 14, 2012)

Confessions: 

+I wear tights as pants to th point its almost a religious experience. Since my booty is ginormous and I have an exaggerated hip waist ratio, traditional pants irritate me. 

+My nails are fake, my cleavage is wonderbra-ed and I love to wear a full face of makeup. 

+My favorite t-shirt is so tacky: A princess kitty with sequins, parasols and the back is striped. It's insane but I worship it.

+I am addicted to cardigans.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jan 16, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I started with cheap wigs and learnt that it's best to invest, lol.
> 
> Two tips: Always wear a wig cap under the actual wig (it looks like a stocking/knee-high tights)
> and
> ...



Thanks for the tips! You've made me a little less afraid of venturing out into this uncharted territory of girl-dom.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2012)

I picked out some wigs to buy after we buy the house.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 19, 2012)

IC that I bought a most wonderful pair of flared jeans and they are too long and now I need some shoes/boots that will boost me up about an inch or two while maintaining a somewhat unisex look...anyone got an idea? :huh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 19, 2012)

The Orange Mage said:


> IC that I bought a most wonderful pair of flared jeans and they are too long and now I need some shoes/boots that will boost me up about an inch or two while maintaining a somewhat unisex look...anyone got an idea? :huh:



Cowboy boots?

http://www.zappos.com/durango-db4430-black-brown

http://www.zappos.com/laredo-long-haul-burnt-apple

http://www.zappos.com/durango-db510-black


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2012)

Being sad makes me want a clothing pick me up.. I'm trying really hard to be a good girl and not doing it though.


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2012)

I confess that I missed the announcement that the colour of Valentine's Day has changed from red to pink.

Growing up I remember having to make Valentine's cards, and we always used red paper. A couple of decades on, I remember being able to buy my wife delightfully trashy lingerie around Valentine's Day, and it was red.

I was thinking it was time for something new in the ridiculous lingerie department (I figure even if it only gets worn once, it makes a clear statement that I like the idea of seeing her in it). Lane Bryant sent an email linking to their Valentine's specials....ever single one of which, I think, was pink. I looked in a couple of other stores, and it was all pink.

Now, I have nothing against pink, it is just that my wife's colouring looks great in a pure Valentine red, but not so good in most pinks. So a bit frustrated about the colour shift!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2012)

Tad said:


> I confess that I missed the announcement that the colour of Valentine's Day has changed from red to pink.
> 
> Growing up I remember having to make Valentine's cards, and we always used red paper. A couple of decades on, I remember being able to buy my wife delightfully trashy lingerie around Valentine's Day, and it was red.
> 
> ...



Lane Bryant red Valentine's Lingerie here: http://www.lanebryant.com/sexy-plus...?currentIndex=17&Mpos=17&Mpper=16&pageSize=16

And for even more options, click here: http://www.onestopplus.com/Plus-Size-Sexy-Lingerie.aspx?DeptId=20233 and along the left, there's an option to narrow results by color. Choose red. They have a bunch.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, not sure what size she is, but Hips and Curves has some red stuff, too:

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-size-lingerie/s-13-holiday.aspx

Make sure you click the page numbers at the bottom to see more.

(Lingerie is my personal weakness, can you tell? LOL)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, not sure what size she is, but Hips and Curves has some red stuff, too:
> 
> http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-size-lingerie/s-13-holiday.aspx
> 
> ...


FYI: Babydoll with red hot molded cups runs true to size and has a built in bra. It's black but it has red hearts embroidered all over the boobs.

*also my personal weakness


----------



## Paul (Jan 20, 2012)

Megan when you get the urge for a "pick me up" just think "home"



HottiMegan said:


> Being sad makes me want a clothing pick me up.. I'm trying really hard to be a good girl and not doing it though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2012)

I do keep reminding myself of that. I am also going to finally dig out my winter clothes that i put away last spring. So that will feel like an infusion of "new" clothes


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 21, 2012)

*Mage:*
Creepers are good at giving an inch or two of height and still looking unisex. I know many androgynous people who love them. I love them, but kinda broke a pair, lol. Weight and all. They're really good! If you look for TUK Creepers, they're the best quality and some can be as cheap as 30$ a pair. Many awesome punk styles.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 28, 2012)

I spent ~100$ on fabric today. Money i should have spent on groceries. But i only slightly regret it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 29, 2012)

So... that fabric is at least being put to good use.

I made this shirt today... and started 3 other things lol.







I could have had all my projects finished today except for the fact that I sew by hand, which means no machine  It's a bitch to sew plus sizes by hand!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 30, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... that fabric is at least being put to good use.
> 
> I made this shirt today... and started 3 other things lol.
> 
> ...



Nice!  Did you use a pattern or make it up yourself?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 30, 2012)

I make everything as I go along, lol. I have no idea how to use patterns, so I just piece things together until they look like clothing, lol.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jan 31, 2012)

I have literally felt like I have nothing nice to wear for the past week or so. I'm in full fledged shopping addict mode.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought what I think is a really nice dress, and every reaction I've got from my family is based on the fact that it isn't slimming. I said outright, "I don't care if it isn't slimming, I want to know if it looks good", and that's just confused the fuck out of them because, you know, slim is the only way someone can look good... even my dad said it didn't suit me.

But it does. I'm fat, and empire line or not, there's no disguising that. It's all so frustrating and it makes me angry that they think the only way something can look nice on me is if it reduces my fat as much as possible. Yeah, this dress makes me look huge because it hugs under the bust, flares out, and there's a spotty pattern on the huge skirt... but so WHAT? I can be fat and pretty, you know.

They say it doesn't flatter me. I'd be able to accept that opinion if I didn't know that, to them, flattering equates with slimming. I want them to look at me and be able to seperate those two things, because if not then will NEVER look good enough them...

I want to keep this dress, but right now I just feel fucking ugly and nothing feels right. Why try.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> I bought what I think is a really nice dress, and every reaction I've got from my family is based on the fact that it isn't slimming. I said outright, "I don't care if it isn't slimming, I want to know if it looks good", and that's just confused the fuck out of them because, you know, slim is the only way someone can look good... even my dad said it didn't suit me.
> 
> But it does. I'm fat, and empire line or not, there's no disguising that. It's all so frustrating and it makes me angry that they think the only way something can look nice on me is if it reduces my fat as much as possible. Yeah, this dress makes me look huge because it hugs under the bust, flares out, and there's a spotty pattern on the huge skirt... but so WHAT? I can be fat and pretty, you know.
> 
> ...


 

Time to move out.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 2, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> I bought what I think is a really nice dress, and every reaction I've got from my family is based on the fact that it isn't slimming. I said outright, "I don't care if it isn't slimming, I want to know if it looks good", and that's just confused the fuck out of them because, you know, slim is the only way someone can look good... even my dad said it didn't suit me.
> 
> But it does. I'm fat, and empire line or not, there's no disguising that. It's all so frustrating and it makes me angry that they think the only way something can look nice on me is if it reduces my fat as much as possible. Yeah, this dress makes me look huge because it hugs under the bust, flares out, and there's a spotty pattern on the huge skirt... but so WHAT? I can be fat and pretty, you know.
> 
> ...



I totally get ya. Post pic of said dress and let me tell you that you're pretty? Coz you aaaaare x


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2012)

Much as I prefer to wear dress shirts at work....this week it is golf shirts. I'm just burned out on ironing!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I totally get ya. Post pic of said dress and let me tell you that you're pretty? Coz you aaaaare x



What Ginge said.  Post it, Amy! You're perpetually gorgeous.


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> So... that fabric is at least being put to good use.
> 
> I made this shirt today... and started 3 other things lol.
> 
> ...



That shirt looks great! If you hadn't made it, I'd have asked where you got it from!



Gingembre said:


> I totally get ya. Post pic of said dress and let me tell you that you're pretty? Coz you aaaaare x



Yeah, post pics Amy.


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2012)

I confess I just bought these pants: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/DI-1070SFL_R.html I really really really hope they fit.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> I bought what I think is a really nice dress, and every reaction I've got from my family is based on the fact that it isn't slimming. I said outright, "I don't care if it isn't slimming, I want to know if it looks good", and that's just confused the fuck out of them because, you know, slim is the only way someone can look good... even my dad said it didn't suit me.
> 
> But it does. I'm fat, and empire line or not, there's no disguising that. It's all so frustrating and it makes me angry that they think the only way something can look nice on me is if it reduces my fat as much as possible. Yeah, this dress makes me look huge because it hugs under the bust, flares out, and there's a spotty pattern on the huge skirt... but so WHAT? I can be fat and pretty, you know.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry your family is so unsupportive. My mom is always after me for my weight but she can still see nice clothing and say i look good in it. I agree with what the others have said, you're beautiful and should post photos


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2012)

olwen said:


> I confess I just bought these pants: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/DI-1070SFL_R.html I really really really hope they fit.



ooh nice! If i had a non Hank Hill butt, (as in no butt protuberance) i'd totally love to have those


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> ooh nice! If i had a non Hank Hill butt, (as in no butt protuberance) i'd totally love to have those



Oh, but you know, the front would be just as sexy as the back I'm sure.  The sizes on that site run small, so I wasn't sure what size to get and the person I spoke to said i should get the 10x. I would really hate to have to return them.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Time to move out.





Gingembre said:


> I totally get ya. Post pic of said dress and let me tell you that you're pretty? Coz you aaaaare x





BigBeautifulMe said:


> What Ginge said.  Post it, Amy! You're perpetually gorgeous.





olwen said:


> Yeah, post pics Amy.





HottiMegan said:


> I'm sorry your family is so unsupportive. My mom is always after me for my weight but she can still see nice clothing and say i look good in it. I agree with what the others have said, you're beautiful and should post photos



Thank you guys. I got over what they said and knew I looked fine, but I've sent the dress back anyway. I didn't think to take a picture!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 4, 2012)

IC that I really, really hate the cyclical clothing trends that mean one body type can find awesome clothes but another can find crap. With this "skinny jean" and jegging crap out there, I can't find anything that fits my thighs. Doesn't help when certain stores that normally had stuff for my shape <ahem, Avenue> stopped carrying most of their pants above a 26 except online and not always even then. Even the one pair of denim pants [not jeans] that had wide legs had a faux drawstring so there's no way I could make them not fall halfway down my butt.

And I have worn holes in the thighs of 3 pairs of pants in the last few weeks, all purchased at about the same time and worn regularly, so I'm getting really desperate here.

Our bodies don't change shape to fit current fashions. Why not have some basic styles that fit all sizes no matter what the trends?

I know Right Fit pants are supposed to do this, but they don't fit either. I have pictorial proof. Horrible for my body. Makes me want to hurl all over any salesperson who can't comprehend how my body still is outside of the range of options with that line and tries to insist it has to work for me.

ARGH! And wearing skirts means I have to shave my legs more often which sucks when that's the only good reason to shave frequently. :blink:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet Tooth said:


> IC that I really, really hate the cyclical clothing trends that mean one body type can find awesome clothes but another can find crap. With this "skinny jean" and jegging crap out there, I can't find anything that fits my thighs. Doesn't help when certain stores that normally had stuff for my shape <ahem, Avenue> stopped carrying most of their pants above a 26 except online and not always even then. Even the one pair of denim pants [not jeans] that had wide legs had a faux drawstring so there's no way I could make them not fall halfway down my butt.
> 
> And I have worn holes in the thighs of 3 pairs of pants in the last few weeks, all purchased at about the same time and worn regularly, so I'm getting really desperate here.
> 
> ...



Amen to this! And if skirts really aren't an option it is even more limiting.

And there is only "one" good reason to shave frequently


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 4, 2012)

ValentineBBW said:


> And there is only "one" good reason to shave frequently



Quoted for truth. :batting:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 4, 2012)

olwen said:


> Oh, but you know, the front would be just as sexy as the back I'm sure.  The sizes on that site run small, so I wasn't sure what size to get and the person I spoke to said i should get the 10x. I would really hate to have to return them.


Their sizing is totally nuts. But those pants are RIGHTEOUS!! Love. Hope they fit.



Sweet Tooth said:


> IC that I really, really hate the cyclical clothing trends that mean one body type can find awesome clothes but another can find crap.


Agreed. Super-dumb.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2012)

I confess I am highly disappointed with one of my recent purchases from Sanctuarie: 

View attachment pinkdress.jpg

View attachment pinkdress2.jpg


This is what the dress looked like on the site:
View attachment dress2.jpg


Nowhere in the item description does it mention the dress being at all sheer, much less bizarrely sheer in PATCHES all over like this one is.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Feb 6, 2012)

That fabric looks like there was something wrong with the weave.

IC I'm wearing heels for the fourth day in a row. Bieber Hair convinced me I should wear them more often because they make my butt and legs look great. Sometimes the kid has good ideas.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank dog for seamless boyshort panties for the chubby girl.

LOVE THEM.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 29, 2012)

IC I'm tempted to start wearing more form-fitting clothes, and daaaamn I want high-waist shorts with suspenders. 

It was a completely random urge to find and purchase, too! I haven't found a pair yet though. xD


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 29, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm tempted to start wearing more form-fitting clothes, and daaaamn I want high-waist shorts with suspenders.
> 
> It was a completely random urge to find and purchase, too! I haven't found a pair yet though. xD



You could totally rock that!!!! Suspenders are in right now! Go for it!!!!


----------



## miafantastic (Mar 3, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I'm tempted to start wearing more form-fitting clothes, and daaaamn I want high-waist shorts with suspenders.
> 
> It was a completely random urge to find and purchase, too! I haven't found a pair yet though. xD





Jeeshcristina said:


> You could totally rock that!!!! Suspenders are in right now! Go for it!!!!



IC I've got a pair of snappy braces on the way, meself. And uh, when you find that high-waist short-and-suspenders combo, please share!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2012)

IC this whole NOT buying stuff for myself is painful. I really want some cute spring dresses and tops. I am staying away from temptation. I just can't wait until this move is done so i can treat myself to some new clothes!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of making myself and itsy bitsy teeny weeny pink bikini to wear out in my back yard this summer  I have no neighbors that can see (I think). I'd love to see what a big fat tan belly looks like on me  (I glow in the dark practically)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 29, 2012)

IC I'm totally stressing over finding a dress to attend my best friend's wedding. I need something summery but elegant, and in a broke-ass price range. It's basically impossible.

I thought of making it myself but with the luck I've been having when it comes to that... it's not going to happen 

Not only that, but there's very little I'd actually look decent in, thanks to not liking to expose ANY boobage and needing it past knee length, and inexpensive.

I thought of buying just a beach coverup dress that looks proper... but I still feel it's way too casual.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 29, 2012)

IC The lack of discounted dresses in my size is getting on my nerves, Where the hell does all of the unsold outdated/last years stuff go?! Ridiculousness.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 30, 2012)

I think my venting got me what I wanted.

After venting, I went out and last second, decided to jump off the bus and head to the plus size store. I thought I'd just try on the new dresses and see what I like and don'T like, and then possibly return later for it at a cheaper price and hopefully in time for the wedding.

Well... it went way better! 

One season later and a dress I fell in love with from the store way back in October was now on clearance! The dress was originally 80$ but I got it for 6$. Which is why I didn't see it on their website, lol. I was SO happy because it's exactly what I needed.

It's got batwing sleeves, a v-neck that doesn't expose much, an empire waist, and it goes just below my knee so that I don't have to wear leggings with it! And it's also in grey leopard print, so it basically goes with any bright colours 

I'm so incredibly frikkin pleased with this, I can't even begin to describe. It was a load off my shoulders and I love it! 

Plus, it's a "winter dress" so it's not gonna wear thin anytime soon. 

Whoever said shopping directly at the fat girl store had to always be expensive was SO wrong.

I also ended up getting sexy lacy boyshort undies for 60 cents each! They ere originally 20$ a pair


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2012)

That's awesome! I love shopping the clearance rack  Is this the kind of dress you've been seeking for the weddings you need to go to?


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 30, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I think my venting got me what I wanted.
> 
> After venting, I went out and last second, decided to jump off the bus and head to the plus size store. I thought I'd just try on the new dresses and see what I like and don'T like, and then possibly return later for it at a cheaper price and hopefully in time for the wedding.
> 
> ...



Post pics of dress plz


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 30, 2012)

It's definitely the kind of dress I've been stressing over trying to find for the wedding, lol. It's probably a lil too thick for a summery wedding, but not something I'll die in, that's for sure, lol.

Pics to come  I've just gotta get them off my cell and onto the computer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 31, 2012)

*IC I started shopping on ETSY This weekend...and I HATE THE LACK OF FILTERS????

How in the hell does anyone successfully shop there?

There's just too much variety, and no way to really close in on specifics you want..........FRUSTRATED :doh:*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 31, 2012)

I love etsy. There sort of is a way to filter. You have to do some clicking around to figure it out, but normally on the lefthand side you can make it go to plus size stuff only, and then type in what you're looking for from there. 

I think they could do with some more organizing, but I've found some awesome things on there.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone knoe where I can find a cardi or a shrug in brown? I've been looking EEEEEVRYWHERE for one that is a 4x or more. They come in eveyr color but I've not seen any in chocolate for dark brown.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 1, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does anyone knoe where I can find a cardi or a shrug in brown? I've been looking EEEEEVRYWHERE for one that is a 4x or more. They come in eveyr color but I've not seen any in chocolate for dark brown.




these go up to a 4 - not going to work perfectly for every top, but an option maybe?

http://www.lucielu.com/product-p/instantsleeveschocolate.htm

The problem I find with brown is there are so many shades, that even when I think I got the right one, it's not. I often will look for something that's a complimentary color instead of a direct match (of course this only applies if you're actually looking for something to match a brown). 

So, if you're looking for a cardi/shrug for something brown, maybe consider cocoa, stone (beigy/off-white) or even a blue/green, etc.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

AnnMarie said:


> these go up to a 4 - not going to work perfectly for every top, but an option maybe?
> 
> http://www.lucielu.com/product-p/instantsleeveschocolate.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks AM.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does anyone knoe where I can find a cardi or a shrug in brown? I've been looking EEEEEVRYWHERE for one that is a 4x or more. They come in eveyr color but I've not seen any in chocolate for dark brown.



L, how about one of these. There is a chocolate listed.

http://clothing.jfashion.info/?page=shop/browse&relkeyword=020165


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

ValentineBBW said:


> L, how about one of these. There is a chocolate listed.
> 
> http://clothing.jfashion.info/?page=shop/browse&relkeyword=020165



I thought Zaftique went out of business? Or perhaps they did, but came back as American Dreamwear's Zaftique? _Vehhry_ interesting...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I thought Zaftique went out of business? Or perhaps they did, but came back as American Dreamwear's Zaftique? _Vehhry_ interesting...



I just found this out too Laura. I thought Zaftique was closed too until someone on a another site posted a link.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find spaghetti strap type tank tops ONLINE? I don't want ones with wide straps and that seems to be all I'm finding on OSP among others.


----------



## crayola box (Apr 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Anyone know where I can find spaghetti strap type tank tops ONLINE? I don't want ones with wide straps and that seems to be all I'm finding on OSP among others.



Lane Bryant has a bunch in cool patterns and details right now, and ofcourse their basic solid color camisoles. I actually really like their camisoles, they skim the body w/o being too clingy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 1, 2012)

Penningtons always has spaghetti strap tank tops and camisoles, and for relatively cheap. They do ship to the US, so it might be worth looking up? Plus since our money is worth less, you might save some in the end


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

ValentineBBW said:


> L, how about one of these. There is a chocolate listed.
> 
> http://clothing.jfashion.info/?page=shop/browse&relkeyword=020165



OMG!!!! VALENTINE I COULD *KISS* YOU!!! (In fact, I think I will. )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Becky, where did you find that link? jfashion.info, when you just go to that page, says "CLOSED." Are we sure this is legit? Zaftique's website is still down. They were always American Dreamweaver Zaftique (it's on invoices I have from over a year ago, too), so that hasn't chnaged. I'd be wary about purchasing something from there until we can find out who it's actually being sold by... also, I tried adding several shrugs to my cart and all were backordered items... it reminds me of Zaftique's website right before it went down, when everything was showing as backordered.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 1, 2012)

There's a hotline on the front page. Has anyone tried to call?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2012)

It's the same number that was on their website before... too late to call tonight, but we could try tomorrow. My guess is it's not going to work since their website still is non-existent. I hope I'm wrong! I'd love to have them back!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I just called the number and it's been disconnected. Crap.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Apr 2, 2012)

This vendor has been selling a number of Zaftique items. I've purchased a couple of items and she has been very nice. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...l1311&_nkw=zaftique&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 2, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Becky, where did you find that link? jfashion.info, when you just go to that page, says "CLOSED." Are we sure this is legit? Zaftique's website is still down. They were always American Dreamweaver Zaftique (it's on invoices I have from over a year ago, too), so that hasn't chnaged. I'd be wary about purchasing something from there until we can find out who it's actually being sold by... also, I tried adding several shrugs to my cart and all were backordered items... it reminds me of Zaftique's website right before it went down, when everything was showing as backordered.



I found the link the the bbwnetwork forums and when I clicked it takes me to the home page and allows me to search/look at all the items. I just found the link this weekend so no, I have not tried to make a purchase. I see L tried to call and no luck....bummer. Sorry L, I tried.

In addition to the seller Brwnsugar gave, here is another seller on Ebay with Zaftique items

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Clot...pg=&_ssn=petshopgirl32&_trksid=p3911.c0.m1538


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2012)

I was so hoping I was wrong.  There is a serious gap in ultra-sized formal fashion since they've gone.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2012)

This one is pricy, but... http://tinyurl.com/77jhs8k


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 7, 2012)

IC that I bought clip-in FAKE HAIR. As in Jessica. Simpson. Bangs. Wore them with my dreadlocks (in an updo) and looked damn good.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> IC that I bought clip-in FAKE HAIR. As in Jessica. Simpson. Bangs. Wore them with my dreadlocks (in an updo) and looked damn good.



Pictures or it ain't true. . Seriously though, that must have looked nice.


----------



## Piink (Apr 9, 2012)

IC ... I cleaned out my closet of things that don't fit and I'm down to 2 pairs of pants, 2 pairs of jeans, 1 pair of shorts, and 10 shirts and a winter jacket. I went from a FULL closet to just a few hangers and 1 drawer with my pants/jeans. Out of 5 drawers only 1 is full. And 3 pairs of shoes. 

I seriously need to go shopping. As much as I used to love it, I've begun hating myself again. =[


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 12, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Pictures or it ain't true. . Seriously though, that must have looked nice.



That damn thing caused contact dermatitis on my ears and forehead. I think it was working in it (massage can make one sweaty).


FORGET Jessica Simpson and anything she endorses.

Pics to follow, over and out.


----------



## Stayreal (Apr 17, 2012)

I confess that I had dropped too many pants.


----------



## penguin (May 29, 2012)

I ordered a bunch of undies from onestopplus today, because they had 40% off and I'm desperately in need of new underwear. It works out to less than $3/piece, which is pretty freaking amazing. IC that I'm hoping they fit well and look good. It's been a long time since I've bought new undies, so it'll be good to toss all the old ones.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 13, 2012)

IC I am considering gettings bangs/fringe. Long ones like pin-up style or side-swipe (as I call them haha). It's a big decision for me because I have been anti-bangs for so long but I think the longer style ones *may *suit me well.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 15, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> IC I am considering gettings bangs/fringe. Long ones like pin-up style or side-swipe (as I call them haha). It's a big decision for me because I have been anti-bangs for so long but I think the longer style ones *may *suit me well.



I just went totally opposite! I've had bangs for most of my life (I can remember not having them in 6th grade, but thats about it)... but I just decided that I can rock the bangs pinned up. I dont know, maybe I had forehead issues.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't bought new clothes in forever and a day....having withdrawls..lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 16, 2012)

I really wanna get some summer clothes. I've got basically none, and this summer has been pretty brutal temperature-wise, so I wanna get cooler clothes. Summer may be over soon, but I would wear nice shirts in the winter. Gah... I hate being broke.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 17, 2012)

Nevermind wrong thread.....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 28, 2012)

I think coloured jeans look cheap when they're in primary colours like candy apple red or blue. But I think they're adorable in pastels colours like soft pink and sea green.

Nude platforms horrify me.

Big, black framed glasses aren't original or as intriguing as you think.



For some reason I needed to get these things off my chest today. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2012)

I sometimes wish they made big and tall shops for women like they do men. I just got a tee shirt from the big and tall shop, i love it big time! Aside from the lack of a feminine neck line, it's a GREAT length! (I intend to alter the neck line) I have gotten many jackets from big and tall shops since women's sleeves are always way too short. (I have ape arms)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 1, 2012)

I wish I looked good in more than just Wayfarer style glasses 

I would really like some sexy rectangular glasses... but they all looked horrible on me. It seemed the rounder the frame, the better it looked. I felt very sad  There's a good chance I'll be needing glasses now, thanks to idiots with laser pointers, and not having any styles I like is a total bummer.


----

IAC I hate hate hate that I look hideous in plaid. I think it's cute when it's bright solid colours. But it looks disgusting on me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2012)

IC i'm in love with Sanuk's.

Got my second pair yesterday for my birthday. 

View attachment SWS2908-03.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2012)

IC I am having trouble wanting to buy any clothes lately I look but really dont see much that is I must have it now


----------



## chiribita (Sep 29, 2012)

IC that I desperately would like to have sexy, good looking and comfy lingerie. Is that too much to ask for? Nice bras, undies, garter belts...
Was shopping beginning of this week to buy some work clothes and tried on bras. Tried 8 bras bought not a single one. We better don´t talk about sexy and supporting undies. 

IC that I hate the fact that City chic doesn´t ship to Germany and the german shops doesn´t have nice stuff. 
I should better leave the country.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 30, 2012)

I misplaced two jackets that I really love to wear at this time of year. My awesome jean jacket and a dark olive, mandarin collared military style jacket.

I'M PISSED.


----------



## miafantastic (Oct 8, 2012)

I gotta chill on the leather, even though I don't wanta and prob won't. I love the stuff. I'm up to a ruched bodycon skirt, a pleated skirt, a pair of leggings, a peplum jacket with a gooooooregeous fabric brocade back, a bomber, 2 pairs coated jeans and I know I'm leaving some shit out. It's not a pile, but that's a lot of skin relative to the rest of my wardrobe. Maybe even excessive. Granted, I didn't just go run out and acquire this arsenal last month, but it's occurring to me that pretty soon I'll be able to start and dress my own biker gang.


----------



## Pandasaur (Oct 8, 2012)

IC that I am in love with the Lolita dresses I see online but I am too scared to buy one because I think I will wear it only once..


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2012)

IC My heart breaks when I find out postage is almost as much as the order and that ruins the whole affordability of ordering I hate that all the best most affordable clothes are overseas


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 10, 2012)

I adore capri pajama bottoms and tank tops. I wish I could wear them to work. Haha.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 13, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I adore capri pajama bottoms and tank tops. I wish I could wear them to work. Haha.



I 100% agree. If I am in the house I am in them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

IC I think i am smaller than i see myself. I went and ordered a crapload of clothes and nearly all of them were too big. Not so big that i want to return them. I'm comfy in blousy clothes, plus bigger sizes are better for my long ape arms. But i think i could have gone as much as two sizes smaller on everything I ordered. My day to day life, I feel so huge. I know i'm huge but my clothes are saying that I'm a smaller huge.. lol (This includes the winter clothes i pulled out of tubs.. jeans are falling off)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the same issue. I recently bought a pair of what was supposed to be skinny jeans. Well... They're falling off my butt with every step.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have the same issue. I recently bought a pair of what was supposed to be skinny jeans. Well... They're falling off my butt with every step.



I have yet to have skinny jeans be tight on me at all!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 14, 2012)

IC I am obsessed with electric colored skinny jeans/pants! I also am obsessed with the stretchy/elastic ballet slipper shoes! I am going so crazy with clothes and fashion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 16, 2012)

I love the peplum fashion...but have yet to wear it outside my apartment


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2013)

IC Immo attempt to darken my hair a bit. I'm tired of bleaching it and the damage it does. So i'm going to go for a honey blond but keep the purple in back


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 27, 2013)

I like white leggings.  I wear it under summer dresses. ^.^


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 3, 2013)

IC I need to lay off the ebay- all I ever wear are uniforms and pajamas anyway- but I keep finding such cute stuff there...


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not confessing anything, just wondering why there's no Project Runway thread anymore?


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 9, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> I'm not confessing anything, just wondering why there's no Project Runway thread anymore?



I did a quick search and found 3 diff ones, for seasons 4, 7 and 8.... Looks like peeps start a new one for each season. New season new thread???


----------



## Tad (Feb 11, 2013)

I vaguely seem to recall that Jess created at least some of those, and probably helped keep them hopping. Since she's not posting anymore.....you want one, you make it


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 23, 2013)

Ic I so wish i had girlfriend to help me make sure i get all my hair when doing roots.. I missed a lot of spots on the crown of my head. Now i have dalmatian spots on my hair. Ugh.. a trip to the store in the morning is in order. I'm not going to rebleach but just buy the lightest blond and do that area.. i don't want to bleach twice in a weekend.. i'll have to live with the results.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 24, 2013)

IC I'm addicted to bleaching and coloring my hair. 

Oh, but yeah, every time the roots come out a little bit --- I get a new "Splat!" color and use the bleaching kit ASAP. I love the dynamic differences my hair color choices make when it comes to my face, I actually absolutely love my hair when it's blonde with streaks of color, but I don't know how well it's going to turn out this time considering my hair is like 3 different shades of pink.. xP

I might go red again, I miss being a red-head. I've yet to find a true ginger color in a box, as much as I miss my childhood hair, it would be super fun to go super brilliant FIRE-IN-YOUR-FACE red at least once.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 24, 2013)

I too love the wacky colors i choose for my hair. I'm going to do fire engine red tomorrow... i only do the back part though..


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 24, 2013)

jealous of you gals that can do crazy colors.... I wish I could put colored highlights in mine.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 25, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I might go red again, I miss being a red-head. I've yet to find a true ginger color in a box, as much as I miss my childhood hair, it would be super fun to go super brilliant FIRE-IN-YOUR-FACE red at least once.



Red is the best! I've been every color of the rainbow but bright ass red has always been my #1! I started off just doing chunks and streaks but eventually got into full blown fire head. 

I can't bleach and color now since I'm letting my hair dread up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2013)

I am itching for my first eShakti dress to get here.


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope I may ask that you post a picture...pretty please? 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am itching for my first eShakti dress to get here.


----------



## Tad (Mar 4, 2013)

This is more of a 'clothing what are you happy about' than a 'clothing confession' but whatever....

Two (of four) of the pants I wear for work were beginning to fray at the back of the cuffs. They were both otherwise fine, but I was thinking I'd have to toss them and go shopping. But I have a horrible time finding pants that sit properly on me, and after having indulged for the first part of the winter I’m back up to my heaviest weight, where 42” waist doesn’t really fit that well, but I’m pretty sure I’ll be dropping some of that, so I’d rather not buy anything right at the moment (above a 42” the selection drops off dramatically. It is kind of equivalent to size 16 in women’s clothes, where not every store carries it but most do, while the next size up most don’t).

So what I’m happy about is that I found a seamstress near where I work, who was able to raise the hems a bit, and patch the torn area, for just $10 per pair. So basically for twenty bucks I probably have another year’s wear in both pair of pants, which lets me push off shopping for a while—and hopefully by then fit will be a little easier.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 14, 2013)

IC I was really REALLY pissed when I couldn't find "Right Fit" Jeans anywhere. 






But these are my first pants purchase since my last pair of right fits got the inevitable thigh-holes and they are SO FUCKING COMFY

The only thing is they were out of petites in my size, so they're a bit long. But I'd still give them a 7/10 on coolness scale. [I got mine in Black Denim]

I definitely want to get some in a fun color and another practical color. They're pretty sweet.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 4, 2013)

IC I am on the hunt for the perfect nude/beige purse for myself


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Apr 11, 2013)

IC that I was finally able to find a pair of jeans that fit me perfectly today and I could not be more in love with the way I look in them. 

View attachment newoutfit.jpg


----------



## melinda333 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Ugg style boots are cute.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2013)

I am anxiously awaiting the eshakti dress i ordered but still hasn't shipped. They say on the site they usually ship within 8 business days.. today marked number nine.. still not shipped!! I'm horrible at waiting. This wait sucks!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2013)

I must have gotten so incredibly lucky with mine. It was my first eShakti dress. I thought it was an example of their usual turnaround, and I was incredibly impressed. I had it custom sized and it was on my doorstep a week after I ordered. I was in shock. Guess I won't expect that next time. Too many people have told me their shipping times are not great.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2013)

The first two dresses i got were here within a week and a half to two weeks. Today marks two weeks since I ordered. Not shipped yet. Me sad


----------



## b0nnie (May 3, 2013)

IC that I keep buying dresses knowing that I have no shoes to wear with them so they stay hanging up in my closet.

IC that I freaking hate shoe shopping because my foot is too wide so I'll probably never wear those new dresses.


----------



## olwen (May 5, 2013)

ehakti takes forever. I think I've waited up to a month for dresses I ordered to arrive. But oh were they great dresses.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2013)

my dress finally shipped. I had hoped to have it in time for mother's day but nope, prolly not gonna get here that fast. (i ordered it on the 18th of april)


----------



## HottiMegan (May 10, 2013)

IC I used Aussie's 3 minute miracle on my hair today and i can't stop feeling it. IT's so soft and silky. I love that stuff. I use it once a week and it's wonderful. 

OH and my dress is somewhere between me and Sacramento (90 miles away)


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> IC I used Aussie's 3 minute miracle on my hair today and i can't stop feeling it. IT's so soft and silky. I love that stuff. I use it once a week and it's wonderful.
> 
> OH and my dress is somewhere between me and Sacramento (90 miles away)



I looove aussie 3 min miracle. Donni turned me onto it. I will even leave it in overnight sometimes.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 10, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I looove aussie 3 min miracle. Donni turned me onto it. I will even leave it in overnight sometimes.



I miss the old Aussie products. Haven't used 3 Minute Miracle in awhile, since they changed the Mega shampoo to this new version. Okay, I use one of the other shampoos, but I miss the old Mega.

There's a Nexxus Humectress conditioner in a tub, not the pump or tube, that is supposed to be deeper conditioning than the regular Humectress. I find that this one, if I take a little dab and use it as a leave in, makes my hair super full and soft. Tons of volume compared to the regular stuff when used as a leave-in conditioner.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 11, 2013)

Now i'm going to try that!  I love conditioners and i could so use some volume. I have very thin, fine hair.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 11, 2013)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I miss the old Aussie products. Haven't used 3 Minute Miracle in awhile, since they changed the Mega shampoo to this new version. Okay, I use one of the other shampoos, but I miss the old Mega.
> 
> There's a Nexxus Humectress conditioner in a tub, not the pump or tube, that is supposed to be deeper conditioning than the regular Humectress. I find that this one, if I take a little dab and use it as a leave in, makes my hair super full and soft. Tons of volume compared to the regular stuff when used as a leave-in conditioner.



I use this once a week for deep conditioning. It does enough of a good job for me. I love it, but I have to be careful enough to rinse out as much of it from my hair as possible or else it feels heavy. My hair is already ultra thick, so this stuff makes the case even worse. Lol. BUT... It's still a pretty fantastic product.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 11, 2013)

IC now that summer weather has arrived, I've been buying a LOT of tank tops. Mainly mens ones. So I've bought sports bras for the first time, too, since men's armpit holes go so low. Lol. I'm also in the mood to buy a TON of capris for the season. I'm looking into getting a pair of nice walking shorts from a Men's Big and Tall store but can't seem to find any in my area.


----------



## jrose123 (May 12, 2013)

I've worn two girdles at the same time. Not that it makes me looker smaller, it creates a different shape.

To entertain my husband, I've gone panty-less on date nights!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 17, 2013)

IC I'm currently looking for shirts I can cut off right at the underbust. This summer there's going to be lots of skin showing with my two piece bathing suit so I want to extend that into my clothes too [since I can't run around in my bathing suit every day lol]


----------



## HottiMegan (May 29, 2013)

IC I want to get down to a 22.. mainly for the clothes. There are so many cute clothes i'd love that stop at a 24 or so.. I'm currently a 28-32 depending on who makes it.


----------



## Nenona (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been looking at high heels a lot lately.
I own some heels--but I live in the country, and a lot of places I end up walking--or things I end up doing--I can't wear high heels(previous to this I only left the house for work or helping my dad out with his construction business).
So I'm looking at high heels again to figure out what sort I can wear/what ones I can't wear.

so far I know that I can take a 4-inch heel with a 1-inch platform, as long as the vamp is low rather than high.

Mostly I can't wait to be around a place where I can wear all my strange/weird clothes and nobody gives a fuck. Currently people tell me off if they think my boobs look too big.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 6, 2013)

IC I just gave myself a haircut. I got sick of waiting for a good time/place to get my hair done professionally. I like it. I took about 3 inches off and gave me bangs. (see photo thread for results) I'm anxiously awaiting it to dry so i can style it. (I don't like blow drying my hair)


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2013)

Nenona said:


> Mostly I can't wait to be around a place where I can wear all my strange/weird clothes and nobody gives a fuck. Currently people tell me off if they think my boobs look too big.



I think there is something very, very, wrong with the people around where you live!

But also hope that you get a chance to flaunt some awesome heels soon!


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so frustrated by the cool weather--back to wearing long sleeve shirts to work this week. It isn't just that I'm ready for more summery clothes....it is that I really appreciate not having shirts to iron in the Summer. Yes, I want warm weather to come because I'm lazy :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd gladly share some of our heat with you. IT's running about 20 degrees above normal right now. I'm so hot!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2013)

I am desperately trying to piece together my Halloween costume already. Because to ship items will take forever, and then have to make sure I can afford everything... and make sure everything is made on time... Gah...

My biggest problem is not being able to find anything good enough for what I'm trying to do. 

See... I'm in need of an emerald green dress. Or shirt and slim fit pants... But not just any dress or shirt. It has to be sexy and fancy. Not one bit matronly. But I don't know where to find that in plus sizes  Or... well... I guess supersize, in my case. Since I'm a size 28/4x. Gah.

I've been trying to look up plus size clothing websites with absolutely no luck. I've even tried looking at the ressource list here for stores, but can't seem to find the list anymore. This really friggin sucks.


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 31, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I am desperately trying to piece together my Halloween costume already. Because to ship items will take forever, and then have to make sure I can afford everything... and make sure everything is made on time... Gah...
> 
> My biggest problem is not being able to find anything good enough for what I'm trying to do.
> 
> ...



This may sound weird but have you looked on ebay? When I was looking for a black and red dress for last year I was having a really hard time finding one that was my size and got lucky and ebay had one that was perferct!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes, I have  Nothing good turned up at all. They all look like granny dresses in the colour I need... or else they're either not the right size, or a horrible colour. What I need is one solid colour, and in emerald green or something very very similar to it


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 31, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Unfortunately, yes, I have  Nothing good turned up at all. They all look like granny dresses in the colour I need... or else they're either not the right size, or a horrible colour. What I need is one solid colour, and in emerald green or something very very similar to it



Could you make one, or alter something to make it work? You seem to be pretty good at that sort of thing.


----------



## olwen (Jul 31, 2013)

Carla, we're about the same size. Have you tried asos curve, modcloth, holyclothing, and eshakti?

This dress is on sale and goes to a size 34 www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0027942/Split-neck-sheath-dress

This one is also on sale http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0027338/Cheryl-dress

Plus they do custom for only $7.50 extra and you would have the dress by halloween.


----------



## firefly (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/V-NECK-BEADE..._Dresses&var=550171427597&hash=item3a78f9e501

Too granny-style?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2013)

olwen said:


> Carla, we're about the same size. Have you tried asos curve, modcloth, holyclothing, and eshakti?
> 
> This dress is on sale and goes to a size 34 www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0027942/Split-neck-sheath-dress
> 
> ...



I love that halter dress but I can't do halter  I don't have the bra or the shoulders for it. I'd like to go sleeveless but can't really do that considering the area I live in :-( they don't take kindly to public displays of fat flesh. And I'd be going to a bunch of bars all October long. Flailing flabby arms won't be good. :-(
But if I could do it, the Cheryl dress from eShakti wouldn't be too bad. 

I thought Asos Curce only went to a US size 24 though.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 1, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> See... I'm in need of an emerald green dress. Or shirt and slim fit pants... But not just any dress or shirt. It has to be sexy and fancy. Not one bit matronly. But I don't know where to find that in plus sizes  Or... well... I guess supersize, in my case. Since I'm a size 28/4x. Gah.



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Womens-Green-Kimono-Evening-Long-Maxi-Dress-Plus-Size-2x-3x-4x-18-20-22-24-/321176909693?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ac7a2b77d

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Womens-Green-Evening-Sleeveless-Maxi-Dress-Plus-Size-Sz-3x-4x-18-20-22-24-/321176907815?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ac7a2b027

They both say that hips up to 70 inches and and bust up to 50 inches.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm having a friend help me "sex up" my wardrobe. We're not sure how this is going to work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2013)

IC I am [] this close to do an all over raspberry/purple hair color. It'll wash out in a couple of weeks and it would be fun to be wild  It'll wash out in a couple of swims, actually. I am just afraid it'll stick and not wash out. I am sooo tempted though.
Maybe i'll do it after my brothers wedding. (that's two weeks from now)


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 5, 2013)

IC that I am in Fall fashion heaven (even down to my nail polish)! Went a bit crazy at the stores today but man my wardrobe is going to be awesome this year!! 

*plus the sales and my reward points, give me great deals!!


----------



## moonvine (Sep 6, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Unfortunately, yes, I have  Nothing good turned up at all. They all look like granny dresses in the colour I need... or else they're either not the right size, or a horrible colour. What I need is one solid colour, and in emerald green or something very very similar to it



Carla have you tried Sanctuarie? There's a green one about 2/3 down the page.

Sanctuarie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 6, 2013)

IC I have so many plain T-shirts, I want to figure out how I can put designs on them.


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 7, 2013)

IC I cant stop buying cute tops, but hardly have any jeans. Hard to find the right fit for a short fluffy girl!


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 7, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I have so many plain T-shirts, I want to figure out how I can put designs on them.



if you have an ink jet printer you can buy iron on sheets and print whatever you like to put on them


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I have so many plain T-shirts, I want to figure out how I can put designs on them.



I do too!! I usually wear plain white Ts or wifebeaters on a day to day basis. It would be great if I could ptu designs on them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 12, 2013)

We're headed to our annual party at our dojang (tae kwon do studio) tomorrow and i can't decide if i want to wear my new dress that's a little snugger than i'm used to or a pretty, sparkly red sweater and a pair of pants (maybe black skinny jeans). I'm kind of leaning towards the sweater and pants just cuz it's more comfy as i may end up sitting on the floor. There are limited seats and we usually huddle up on the floor during the mealtime. I also suspect i might be getting an award and i want to look nice for the photos.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have way too many clothes due to my body changing size a lot. I've put the clothes that don't fit me in storage. If another year goes by and they still don't fit, I will take them to Good Will.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 24, 2013)

IC that I have all the pieces completed for two knitted sweaters (a button front cardigan jacket and a pullover tunic) sitting in a bag in my sewing & craft room, but have procrastinated the hell out of assembling and finishing them.

I can't wear them if I don't finish them! 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 30, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I have so many plain T-shirts, I want to figure out how I can put designs on them.



Sequins, fabric paint, and ribbons for trim help. I love my local craft store.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2014)

I've officially made it over 6 months without a haircut. It's a bit shocking to me that I've been able to go that long without chopping it all off. It's at a very awkward growth stage now where there isn't really anything I can do with it, but it doesn't exactly look bad, either. Just weird. lol. I'm really hoping I can persevere and keep growing my hair. It hasn't been naturally this long in years. So it would be nice to continue and see if long hair really is more fun. And if it really is more versatile for fashion.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, the awkward not-short-not-long area is really hard to power through, but so worth it!


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 10, 2014)

ic i held up the cuff of my favorite black pants with duct tape for like 2 months until the washer finally made the tape fall off


----------



## Tad (Feb 11, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> ic i held up the cuff of my favorite black pants with duct tape for like 2 months until the washer finally made the tape fall off



That was how I hemmed all my pants in university!  (well, sometimes it was masking tape, depending on what I had on hand). (ETA: I was in a co-op program, where we alternated between work and school every four months, and back then offices were all shirt and tie and dress pants, and dress pants at the time almost always came not hemmed, not pre-cut to different lengths like you often find now)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 13, 2014)

I've stapled the hem of black pants before and then used a black marker to make the staples black.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 13, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've stapled the hem of black pants before and then used a black marker to make the staples black.


Have you tried stapling them inside out so the ends of the staple only show on the outside and you don't have to use as much marker? (Yes, I did it too, until I found fabric glue and tape but hems fall in work and where's an iron when you need one? LOL)


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2014)

Ic I'm so wanting a new eshakti dress. I've been playing with retro hair and makeup looks. (think pinup) Some of Eshakti's dresses would be icing on the cake. I have a few of their dresses but they're not weather appropriate right now.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 24, 2014)

I never thought I would wear scarves (other than the winter variety), but this year, I've fallen in love with them as accessories. Many women at work have been wearing them lately. I've bought quite a few cheap ones online in different colors. Also, I've been crocheting some decorative scarves.

They really do jazz up a boring outfit, which is crucial in the wintertime where I live and you have to wear a sweater or freeze. Also, they're good for enhancing a solid-color blouse that you might wear to work.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 24, 2014)

Tad said:


> That was how I hemmed all my pants in university!  (well, sometimes it was masking tape, depending on what I had on hand). (ETA: I was in a co-op program, where we alternated between work and school every four months, and back then offices were all shirt and tie and dress pants, and dress pants at the time almost always came not hemmed, not pre-cut to different lengths like you often find now)



I have recently discovered liquid stitch. You iron it to heat-bond it. It doesn't show, unlike actual sewing, and it's very easy to use. Being 5'2", I like having an easy solution. We will see how the pants wash up, however.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 24, 2014)

EMH1701 said:


> I never thought I would wear scarves (other than the winter variety), but this year, I've fallen in love with them as accessories. Many women at work have been wearing them lately. I've bought quite a few cheap ones online in different colors. Also, I've been crocheting some decorative scarves.
> 
> They really do jazz up a boring outfit, which is crucial in the wintertime where I live and you have to wear a sweater or freeze. Also, they're good for enhancing a solid-color blouse that you might wear to work.



I find they're also good to help me from messing up my shirt when I eat. I'm horrible at having food all over my chest. :doh:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 24, 2014)

i went online and found a great video on how to make the wavy tee shirt scarves that don't require sewing. i am excited to try to make one. i agree with the comments...they do jazz up an outfit and also cover the mess i make when i eat as well. lol.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 27, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I'm so wanting a new eshakti dress. I've been playing with retro hair and makeup looks. (think pinup) Some of Eshakti's dresses would be icing on the cake. I have a few of their dresses but they're not weather appropriate right now.



I just want one. So many choices...


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 27, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i went online and found a great video on how to make the wavy tee shirt scarves that don't require sewing. i am excited to try to make one. i agree with the comments...they do jazz up an outfit and also cover the mess i make when i eat as well. lol.



Can you link the tutorial, please? Or PM me if it's not allowed for some reason?

I do crochet & have started making some ruffle accent scarves in bright-colored yarn for spring. The rainbow variegated yarn works great. I really want to do a lace one, but I'm not sure how hard they are. I have some Aunt Lydia's thread because I made a doily last year.

If anyone wants to friend me on ravelry.com, send me a PM & I will tell you my username. Since it contains my real name, I don't care to post it here.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 28, 2014)

I ordered a new dress for a wedding and I'm scared to try it on. It's so pretty I really want it to fit. :/


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2014)

It didn't fit :/. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 2, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> I ordered a new dress for a wedding and I'm scared to try it on. It's so pretty I really want it to fit. :/





Aust99 said:


> It didn't fit :/. Back to the drawing board.



Ohhh bugger! Such a shame when that happens. I've just ordered a lovely dress for a couple of upcoming weddings. I've also ordered the cardigan I want to pair it with and have already sorted in my head what bag/shoes/jewelry I'm going to wear. It all goes together so nicely in my head, I'm going to be so disappointed if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah I will keep looking. I might end up wearing a tried and tested 'old' dress. I have 6 weeks to decide. . Yay for weddings though. Always a fun time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> Ohhh bugger! Such a shame when that happens. I've just ordered a lovely dress for a couple of upcoming weddings. I've also ordered the cardigan I want to pair it with and have already sorted in my head what bag/shoes/jewelry I'm going to wear. It all goes together so nicely in my head, I'm going to be so disappointed if it doesn't fit.





Aust99 said:


> Yeah I will keep looking. I might end up wearing a tried and tested 'old' dress. I have 6 weeks to decide. . Yay for weddings though. Always a fun time.



Both of you need to live closer. You'd totally be invited to mine in a few weeks!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Ginny. Can't wait to see some pics...


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 3, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> Thanks Ginny. Can't wait to see some pics...



Ditto this


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 9, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> It didn't fit :/. Back to the drawing board.



Mine didn't fit either!  Ordered another one and that was too short. Have another one ordered. Third time lucky?!


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 16, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i went online and found a great video on how to make the wavy tee shirt scarves that don't require sewing. i am excited to try to make one. i agree with the comments...they do jazz up an outfit and also cover the mess i make when i eat as well. lol.



k gals. finally got the scarf info from my mother in law. attached are the scans for the yarn/instructions. good luck![/ATTACH]


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cool scarf...

Laura how'd the third dress go?


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

always buying heels 5 inches and higher... cant wear them more then 5 mins. admire them from the closet


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 18, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> Cool scarf...
> 
> Laura how'd the third dress go?



No good, but the FIFTH (!) one was a go-er! It's a plainer style than I was after, but I'll dress it up and it'll do. Neither wedding is super formal, so should be ok.  

You found anything yet, Natalie?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2014)

I confess I bought my wedding dress on eBay for $128... and I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome Ginny!

Laura no luck so I'm going to wear a dress I already own....


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 28, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I bought my wedding dress on eBay for $128... and I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat!



Wow! It's a beautiful dress and a bargain to boot!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks!  It was a total gamble... I figured I had about a 90% chance it wouldn't fit properly or look right on me... and it just turned out perfect. I got very, very lucky!


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 29, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I bought my wedding dress on eBay for $128... and I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat!



What was the eBay seller you used?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/chpmilanda

If anyone is thinking of buying from her, I would highly suggest telling her you "have to have" the dress by a date that is actually BEFORE you need it. The only issue I had with them is she got it here AFTER I said I needed it - but I will give her credit, she used expedited shipping without charging me extra in order to try and make the date. Fortunately I'd told her my "need by" date was a week before when I actually needed it - but it made alterations tough with so little time to get them done. Fortunately it needed few alterations.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 30, 2014)

I hate hate HATE when one of my few pairs of work pants bites it, especially if it's not an issue of getting worn out. [Today's debacle involved an armrest with a bit that caught on my pants without me knowing. I went to shift position and... sounded like velcro being torn apart. Ugh.]   

It's so hard to find stuff that fits me right. I've tried using a tailor to duplicate beloved pants, but without duplicating the fabric, too, it's a toss-up as to how well they work for me.

I know most everyone has got to have favorite items that they mourn, but do people other than fellow fat girls bemoan even the passing of utilitarian items that just worked right? Is there anyone else who can understand how tragic [in a 1st world whine sort of way] this is?


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 30, 2014)

i feel your pain. i have a long tunic length sleeveless tee shirt i used to wear under some of my shirts when the cute shirts i bought were just a bit too short to look/feel comfortable for me (aka i shrank them in the dryer and they hit mid belly button instead of gracefully riding over my hips like they did when i bought them...)

well, the shirt has been downgraded to a sleep shirt now that i have successfully spilled taco sauce along the bottom quarter and the stain did not come out. 

i miss my go to shirt. i am still trying to find something to replace it.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 2, 2014)

melinda333 said:


> I think Ugg style boots are cute.



agreed! i actually had to throw out my uggs (well, knockoffs from goodwill because there's no way i would pay real ugg prices) because i stupidly spilled half a cup of tea with soy milk and honey on one of them and nothing i tried did anything for the stains or the stickyness. they were my favorite shoes, dark chocolate brown and comfy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been getting a lot of compliments lately on how I look and my outfits. It's a really good feeling. I love summer clothes..capris and skirts of all styles (especially jean skirts and jean capris). Pedicures! Cute ponytails!

Must be doing something right!


:batting:


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 28, 2014)

i am on a lipstick bender! just got a good deal on 2 more tubes of tigi online...

i think i have a sickness... :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2014)

Ic I am trying to be a good girl and not use my credit cards, so i can pay them off.. That means no new clothes for a while. I am having a hard time not window shopping. Shopping is sometimes therapy for me and i need some!


----------



## Deacone (Sep 17, 2014)

IC that I want to get the rest of my sleeve done on my left arm so I have 2 upper arm full tattoos so I can happily walk around with tank tops all day and not feel conscious about my fat upper arms. My tattoos are my covers


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 29, 2014)

IC i wish i liked my legs enough to wear shorter dresses. I hate my legs cuz they're all saggy and wrinkly. (Its the first place i lose fat when i exercise)


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2014)

I dislike the top knot hair "style" of late. A lot.
Also, black square rimmed glasses frames. Done.
High waisted Mom jean shorts.
Scarves of any kind. Especially on men.


Ick.


I guess should just say "hipster" "fashion". Haha


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 2, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I dislike the top knot hair "style" of late. A lot.



Noooo, Surly! No hatin' on the top knot! How else am i supposed to keep all my hair above my collar at work?!


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> Noooo, Surly! No hatin' on the top knot! How else am i supposed to keep all my hair above my collar at work?!



http://sushisteakcupcakes.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/sinead.jpg

(Hey, its _an_ option, you didn't specify that it had to be a _better_ option....)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

And to conform with the intent of the thread...... I used to really care about matching colours, but lately I just can't seem to care. Brown shoes and navy slacks? Sure, fine by me. I don't know if it is getting old, giving up, or my vision going more than I realize so that I don't really see how ugly it may be....


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2014)

I despise it. Now, a well put together bun I can totally respect. Just NOT on the top of the head. Haha.



Gingembre said:


> Noooo, Surly! No hatin' on the top knot! How else am i supposed to keep all my hair above my collar at work?!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2014)

What men really think about your high waisted shorts. (not that I give a shit what men really think, but this stuff is GOLD).

"cigarette smokers butt"


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree, they never ever look good. Let's not bring back anything from the 80's or most of the 90's. Please.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 2, 2014)

Im sure dudes would much rather look at the barely-there, here's 3 inches of buttcrack, shorts.

plus all the guys they quoted were under the age of 40. I think its more a generational thing. Dudes my dad's age probably love high waists


----------



## lille (Oct 2, 2014)

I own one pair of high waisted shorts and I like them because having the high waist made me feel covered enough to be confident enough to try on short shorts. And mine are black. I think they're cute.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2014)

Just threw away 10 pairs of blue jeans. A bigger me just isn't going to be back for awhile.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 20, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Just threw away 10 pairs of blue jeans. A bigger me just isn't going to be back for awhile.



I had to get rid of more than half of my shoes last week because the diabetes doctor laid down the law after the "foot nurse" reported that I have early stage damage in my toes. I had a relative with T2 who lost a few toes to the disease so I know it's no fucking joke. The doctor said I could have cute shoes or a cute amputation wound, my choice. 

What sucks is that most of them were in extremely good condition, but at least I was able to donate them. Can't say I'm excited about shopping for diabetic shoes, but it is what it is.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 20, 2014)

ic my daily wardrobe is depressing. i have a very physical job that includes dealing with gross things and bleach and i can get pretty dirty, so i dont get to wear "nice" clothes for most of the week, which is why Im sometimes super jealous of the office staff, cause they always look great.

my work clothes are jeans/comfy pants and tees and sweatshirts. I never wear anything too ripped or stained, since Im representing my workplace, but I dont get to wear the pretty tops and skirts and cute shoes. 

ive gotten soooo lazy with picking out my clothes, that when im NOT at work and dressing to go out, i still revert to jeans and tees. I might throw on a nice pair of boots, but now that winter is on its way, ive just resigned to the fact that my big fat winter boots will be on my feet pretty permanently for the next 6 months. Actually last winter I was complaining about how ridiculous I look in public, but my friend calmed me down saying "Hey, we're in the middle of a "polar vortex", you're allowed to look like a bum" 

most of the nice clothes i have are summer dresses and sleeveless blouses. im down to maybe 5 pairs of pants and 3 of those I wear to work. im longing for pretty (but warm!) tops and sweaters and sexy jeans and all that good stuff. BUT IM BROKE!!! every payday, i try to budget out some money for clothes, but it never works and the money goes straight to more important things (FUCK BILLS, MAN)

all my friends tell me to go to the thrift stores cause they always score some hot shit (this one coworker/friend of mine is always wearing amazing clothes and i get the same answer every time I ask where she got it "Goodwill. 5 bucks." lol) I DO go to the thrift stores, but theyre always super unorganized, i can never find anything in my size and i get pretty overwhelmed just walking in the door, and lately, Ive noticed some prices that are a bit ridiculous for a Goodwill. $20 for a jacket that was like $30 brand new? naaahhhhh. i love shopping at target, but i never, ever look at anything besides the clearance racks, and i havent been having much luck there (im going tonight. *crosses fingers*)

im just bitching. haha


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 20, 2014)

i found this site recently. their prices are so-so but some of the items are new with tags and better name/quality pieces. they are still cheaper than retail.

http://www.havehips.com/


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 21, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i found this site recently. their prices are so-so but some of the items are new with tags and better name/quality pieces. they are still cheaper than retail.
> 
> http://www.havehips.com/



It's like a mile from my house.... but I can never seem to get there before they close! 

I have found sizes from Ox to a 6x or 7x, although not consistently. Lots of stuff with tags.

Anyone in the Detroit area really needs to visit one of their stores!


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 5, 2014)

IC that I am clueless when it comes to working with my eyebrows. This wasn't ever a big deal because I always wore my hair in blunt bangs that covered my brows at least partially. But I've been letting my bangs grow out to try something new, and wearing my hair off my face. So my brows are now right there out in the open now and I don't know what to do with them. 

I go to the threading salon and let the professionals shape them up when they get too shaggy, but as far as using any kind of pencils or powder on them? I am absolutely clueless and it always, always, always looks like a plate of steaming hot ass when I try. I either get them uneven, the makeup is very obvious, I go too dark and heavy, or I forget and rub my forehead at some point and smear them. 

I have sat in front of the monitor with a mirror and all my brow stuff and tried numerous online tutorials with at best "meh" results. I am thinking about just sucking it up and paying to have them dyed. But that's only going to go so far because they're pretty thin and the dye can only dye the hair that's there, KWIM? 

Most days I wear minimal amounts of makeup and stick with light neutral colors so it really doesn't matter. But when I go out and put extra effort into my makeup, especially when I use darker or bolder colors, my eyebrows make the whole thing look unfinished.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 15, 2014)

I loooove new jeans and the clothing store I shop at (Penningtons) had a 50% off sale on them a couple weeks ago so I bought three pairs. Two of the three are a flat front style which is really comfortable and the other pair has a zipper and they fit so well.

Love a good deal, love when my ass looks good in new pants.

Haha

:blush:


----------



## Rabecca (Jan 14, 2015)

I have plenty of Clothes and i just love to have them..i just keep on buying new clothes every weekend.


----------



## Rabecca (Jan 14, 2015)

o i confess that i am a big stoker of clothes...i just have an addiction to collect clothing stuff etc.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2015)

My bras don't fit. They leave ugly purple bruises on my shoulders from the straps and I have to go get fitted for new ones. :doh:


----------



## asdfghjk (Aug 16, 2016)

I wish I actually wore the fashion taste I have.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2016)

asdfghjk said:


> I wish I actually wore the fashion taste I have.



Why do you not?


----------



## asdfghjk (Aug 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> Why do you not?


Mainly because lack of money, but also because of my size.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2016)

asdfghjk said:


> Mainly because lack of money, but also because of my size.



Hard to find the styles you like in your size? Or you don't like how those styles look in larger sizes? Or you don't feel good about wearing those more fashionable styles at your size?

(or feel free to ignore my questions --I'm always curious about people's feelings and experiences, it is fair to tell me to stop asking questions!)


----------



## asdfghjk (Aug 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> Hard to find the styles you like in your size? Or you don't like how those styles look in larger sizes? Or you don't feel good about wearing those more fashionable styles at your size?
> 
> (or feel free to ignore my questions --I'm always curious about people's feelings and experiences, it is fair to tell me to stop asking questions!)


Hrm.. All of the above.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2016)

asdfghjk said:


> Hrm.. All of the above.



To look at it another way, say you won a prize where a college fashion design class will help someone overhaul their wardrobe, and they have a reasonable budget for buying, modifying, and making new clothes to the client's taste. What would you change from what you wear now?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 22, 2016)

Jeans are not my friend, considering the combination of IBS swelling, fat, muscle, and curves I have.

But I forgot how good flares look on me.

I tried on a pair today for a lark. Usualy it hits mid thigh and I can tell - nah... This time, it felt like sliding into PERFECT. And they make me feel hot, don't cause agony by touching my waist. Best of al? They my ass look GREAT. 

Only thing i need to do is cut off half the pants to make them short enough


----------



## Sculptor (Sep 26, 2016)

I confess that I get emotionally attached to some articles of clothing. I think it's perfectly apropos to think, "you know what, pink and orange argyle sweater, I'm never donating you; we've been through some things, you and I, some mostly really good times. I'll never let you go." Sorry, I have something in my eyes.


----------



## SammyGregory (Oct 5, 2016)

I confess I have far too many clothes. Piles on the shelves, a bookshelf inside the closet full, walk in closet, and a 9 drawer dresser :O I also don't like tossing clothes (or shoes for that matter)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 12, 2016)

I want to get good enough at sewing I can go bespoke on my own ass.


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2016)

IC that sometimes I get so terribly bores with pants (trousers, slacks, khakis .... whatever you prefer to call them). Most of the time I'm pretty happy that male fashion tends to be pretty boring so I can just pull on the same-old-same-old without really thinking about it, but there are also times I just wish that the 'normal' male wardrobe encompassed a little more in the way of options. I don't even know what I'd want, just that on those days when I look at at half-a-dozen pairs of dress pants in my closet and go "Ugh, not you lot _again_" I had the option of carrying on to say "So today I'm going to wear XXX" for some non-trouser-value of XXX.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 12, 2016)

Hubby recently wore a kilt and he was hawwwwwt.

Seriously; should totally come back into fashion!!


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't feel comfortable wearing skinny jean and nowadays it seems that everything in the mall is skinny. I was so happy to find a boot leg jeans in Levi's last night, finally a new pair for me


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Jul 21, 2017)

Why not? If you don't then it's not you right?


----------



## domenc2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Women are naturally sensitive to fashion, don't you think?


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 21, 2017)

IC that I want these dresses!


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 22, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> IC that I want these dresses!



Ohhhh so pretty, I love teal and the striped one is just adorable!


----------



## Mamie Jennings (Sep 6, 2017)

I really want to have some cosplay clothes....but they cost to many money


----------

